# #thisisfab



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Arsenal*
In: Petr Cech (Chelsea, 11 mil), Jeff Reine-Adelaide, Yassin Fortune (RC Lens, 3 mil), Vlad Dragomir (Poli Timisoara, 40k), Jordi Osei-Tutu (Reading, Free), Donyell Malen (Ajax, Free), Ismael Bennacer (Arles-Avignon, 150k)
Out: Jack Jebb, Austin Lipman (Released), Brandon Ormonde-Ottewill (Swindon Town, Free), Semi Ajayi (Cardiff City, Free), Ryo Miyaichi (St Pauli, Free), Ainsley Maitland-Niles (Ipswich Town, Loan), Lukas Podolski (Galatasaray, 2 mil), Carl Jenkinson (West Ham, Loan), Yaya Sanogo (Ajax, Loan), Wojciech Szczesny (Roma, Loan), Abou Diaby (Marseille, Free), Isaac Hayden, Chuba Akpom (Hull, Loan), Jon Toral (Birmingham City, Loan), Dan Crowley (Barnsley, Loan), George Dobson (West Ham, Undisc), Serge Gnabry (West Brom, Loan), Emiliano Martinez (Wolves, Loan), Josh Vickers (Swansea, Free), Jonatas Centeno (Sheffield Wednesday, Free), Wellington Silva (Bolton, Loan), Gedion Zelalem (Rangers, Loan)

*Aston Villa*
In: Scott Sinclair (Manchester City, 2.5 mil), Micah Richards (Manchester City, Free), Mark Bunn (Norwich, Free), Idrissa Gueye (Lille, 9 mil), Jordan Amavi (Nice, 7.7 mil), Jose Angel Crespo (Cordoba, 700k), Jordan Ayew (Lorient, 8 mil), Jordan Veretout (Nantes, 7 mil), Rudy Gestede (Blackburn, 6 mil), Adama Traore (Barcelona, 7 mil), Joleon Lescott (West Brom, 1 mil), Matija Šarkić (Anderlecht, Undisc), Tiago Ilori (Liverpool, Loan)
Out: Alfie Crooks, Craig Hill, Brad Lewis, Isaac Nehemie, Daniel O'Brien, Thomas Strain, Courtney Wildin, Dylan Forth, Harry Lewis, Ryan Strain, Ron Vlaar (Released), Darren Bent (Derby, Free), Enda Stevens (Portsmouth, Free), Andi Weidmann (Derby, 2.7 mil), Matthew Lowton (Burnley, 1.2 mil), Yacouba Sylla (Stade Rennais, 1.2 mil), Nicklas Helenius (Aab, Free), Antonio Luna (Eibar, Free), Graham Burke (Notts County, Free), Shay Given (Stoke, Free), Fabian Delph (Manchester City, 8 mil), Christian Benteke (Liverpool, 32.5 mil), Aly Cissokho (Porto, Loan), Callum Robinson, Nathan Baker (Bristol City, Loan), Aleksandar Tonev (Frosinone, Free), Janoi Donacien (Wycombe, Loan), Joe Bennett (Bournemouth, Loan), Riccardo Calder (Dundee, Loan)

*Bournemouth*
In: Artur Boruc (Southampton, Free), Adam Federici (Reading, Free), Josh King (Blackburn, Tribunal), Christian Atsu (Chelsea, Loan), Sylvain Distin (Everton, Free), Tyrone Mings (Ipswich Town, 8 mil), Filippo Costa (Chievo, Loan), Max Gradel (St Etienne, 7 mil), Lee Tomlin (Middlesbrough, 3 mil), Joe Bennett (Aston Villa, Loan), Glenn Murray (Crystal Palace, 4 mil), Tomas Andrade (River Plate, Loan)
Out: Miles Addison, Benjamin Buchel, Darryl Flahavan, Ian Harte (Released), Joe Partington (Eastleigh, Free), Ryan Fraser (Ipswich Town, Loan), Brett Pitman (Ipswich Town, Undisc), Mohamed Coulibaly (Racing Santander, Free), Jayden Stockley (Portsmouth, Loan), Josh McQuoid (Luton Town, Free), Harry Cornick, Josh Wakefield (Yeovil Town, Loan)

*Chelsea*
In: Nathan (Atletico Paranaense, 4 mil), Falcao (Monaco, Loan), Asmir Begovic (Stoke, 8 mil), Danilo Pantic (Partizan, 1.25 mil), Kenedy (Fluminense, 6.3 mil), Abdul Rahman Baba (Augsburg, 14 mil), Pedro (Barcelona, 21 mil), Cristian Manea (Vitorul, 2.1 mil), Michael Hector (Reading, 4 mil), Papy Djilobodji (Nantes, 2.4 mil)
Out: Thorgan Hazard (Gladbach, 7 mil), Christian Atsu (Bournemouth, Loan), Gael Kakuta (Sevilla, Free), Lewis Baker, Nathan, Izzy Brown, Danilo Pantic, Dom Solanke (Vitesse, Loan), Petr Cech (Arsenal, 11 mil), Mario Pasalic (Monaco, Loan), Josh McEachran (Brentford, 500k), Andreas Christensen (Gladbach, Loan), Marco Van Ginkel (Stoke, Loan), Tomas Kalas (Middlesbrough, Loan), Victorien Angban, Joao Rodriguez, Cristian Cuevas (Sint-Truiden, Loan), Patrick Bamford (Crystal Palace, Loan), Wallace (Carpi, Loan), Kenneth Omeruo (Kasimpasa, Loan), Jordan Houghton (Gillingham, Loan), George Brady (Sunderland, Free), Didier Drogba (Montreal Impact, Free), Filipe Luis (Atletico Madrid, 11.2 mil), Matej Delac (FK Sarajevo, Loan), Mohamed Salah (Roma, Loan), Ulises Davila (Vitoria Setubal, Loan), Todd Kane (NEC, Loan), Oriol Romeu (Southampton, 5 mil), Alex Davey (Peterborough Utd, Loan), Nathan Ake (Watford, Loan), Juan Cuadrado (Juventus, Loan), Marko Marin (Trabzonspor, Loan), Cristian Manea (Mouscron, Loan), Lucas Piazon, Michael Hector (Reading, Loan), Jeremie Boga (Rennes, Loan), Nathaniel Chalobah (Napoli, Loan), Victor Moses (West Ham, Loan), Islam Feruz (Hibernian, Loan)

*Crystal Palace*
In: Yohan Cabaye (Paris St Germain, 13 mil), Patrick Bamford (Chelsea, Loan), Alex McCarthy (QPR, 3.5 mil), Connor Wickham (Sunderland, 7 mil), Bakary Sako (Wolves, Free)
Out: Stephen Dobbie, Owen Garvan, Peter Ramage, Jerome Thomas, Shola Ameobi, Ghassimu Sow (Released), Mandela Egbo (Gladbach, 300k), Jack Hunt (Sheffield Wednesday, Loan), Kyle De Silva (Notts County, Free), Jahmal Howlett-Mundle (Heart of Midlothian, Free), Michael Chambers (Welling United, Free), Lewis Price (Sheffield Wednesday, Free), Hiram Boateng (Plymouth Argyle, Loan), Elliott List (Gillingham, Free), Ryan Inniss (Port Vale, Loan), Jerome Binnom-Williams (Burton Albion, Loan), Chris Kettings (Stevenage, Loan), Peter Ramage (Kerala Blasters, Free), Christian Scales (Crawley Town, Loan), Barry Bannan (Sheffield Wednesday, Undisc), Adlène Guédioura (Watford, Undisc), Glenn Murray (Bournemouth, 4 mil)

*Everton*
In: Tom Cleverley (Manchester United, Free), Gerard Deulofeu (Barcelona, 4.2 mil), David Henen (Olympiacos, 3 mil), Mason Holgate (Barnsley, 2 mil), Leandro Rodriguez (River Plate Montevideo, 500k), Ramiro Funes Mori (River Plate, 9 mil), Aaron Lennon (Tottenham, 4.5 mil)
Out: Curtis Langston, Ben McLaughlin (Released), George Green (Oldham, Free), Sylvain Distin (Bournemouth, Free), Luke Garbutt (Fulham, Loan), Francisco Junior, Jonjoe Kenny (Wigan, Loan), Jordan Thorniley, Calum Dyson (Stockport, Loan), Chris Long (Burnley, 500k), Antolin Alcaraz (Las Palmas, Free), John Lundstram (Oxford United, Free), George Newell (Bolton, Free)

*Leicester City*
In: Christian Fuchs (Schalke 04, Free), Robert Huth (Stoke, 3.7 mil), Shinji Okazaki (Mainz, 7 mil), N'Golo Kante (Caen, 5.6 mil), Yohan Benalouane (Atalanta, 4.9 mil), Gokhan Inler (Napoli, 3 mil), Nathan Dyer (Swansea, Loan)
Out: Zoumana Bakayogo, Marcel Barrington, Kieran Kennedy, Conrad Logan, Herve Pepe-Ngoma, Louis Rowley, Gary Taylor-Fletcher, James Pearson (Released), Anthony Knockaert (Standard Liege, Free), Paul Gallagher (Preston North End, Free), Adam Smith (Northampton Town, Free), Tom Hopper (Scunthorpe, Free), Chris Wood (Leeds, 3 mil), Adam Dawson (Kidderminster, Free), Ben Hamer, Liam Moore (Bristol City, Loan), Matthew Upson (MK Dons, Free), Paul Konchesky (QPR, Loan), Esteban Cambiasso (Olympiacos, Free), David Nugent (Middlesbrough, 5 mil), Tom Lawrence (Blackburn, Loan), Simonas Stankevičius (Oldham, Loan), Jak McCourt (Port Vale, Loan)

*Liverpool*
In: James Milner (Manchester City, Free), Danny Ings (Burnley, Tribunal), Adam Bogdan (Bolton, Free), Joe Gomez (Charlton, 3.5 mil), Roberto Firmino (Hoffenheim, 22 mil), Nathaniel Clyne (Southampton, 12.5 mil), Christian Benteke (Aston Villa, 32.5 mil), Taiwo Awoniyi (Imperial, 800k), Allan (Internacional, 500k)
Out: Steven Gerrard (LA Galaxy, Free), Iago Aspas (Sevilla, 4.3 mil), Danny Ward, Ryan McLaughlin (Aberdeen, Loan), Sebastian Coates (Sunderland, 2 mil), Luis Alberto (Deportivo, Loan), Glen Johnson (Stoke, Free), Jordan Williams, Kevin Stewart (Swindon Town, Loan), Raheem Sterling (Manchester City, 44 mil), Jordan Lussey (Bolton, Free), Lloyd Jones (Blackpool, Loan), Andre Wisdom (Norwich City, Loan), Rickie Lambert (West Brom, 3 mil), Sheyi Ojo (Wolves, Loan), Brad Jones (Bradford City, Free), Marc Pelosi (San Jose Earthquakes, Free), Mario Balotelli (AC Milan, Loan), Lazar Markovic (Fenerbahce, Loan), Fabio Borini (Sunderland, 8 mil), Taiwo Awoniyi (TSV Frankfurt, Loan), Samed Yesil (Luzern, Loan), Sergi Canos (Brentford, Loan), Tiago Ilori (Aston Villa, Loan)

*Manchester City*
In: Enes Unal (Bursaspor, 2 mil), David Faupala (Lens, 1.3 mil), Raheem Sterling (Liverpool, 44 mil), Fabian Delph (Aston Villa, 8 mil), Patrick Roberts (Fulham, 5 mil), Nicolas Otamendi (Valencia, 32 mil), Aleix Vidal (Villarreal, 3 mil), Ruben Sobrino (Ponferradina, 350k), Florian Lejeune (Girona, 210k), Kevin De Bruyne (Wolfsburg, 52 mil)
Out: Adam Drury, Dominic Oduro (Released), Scott Sinclair (Aston Villa, 2.5 mil), Matija Nastasic (Schalke, 8 mil), Frank Lampard (New York City FC, Free), Dedryck Boyata (Celtic, 1.5 mil), James Milner (Liverpool, Free), Joe Nuttall (Aberdeen, Free), Angelino, Shay Facey (New York City, Loan), Micah Richards (Aston Villa, Free), Martin Samuelsen (West Ham, Free), Karim Rekik (Marseille, 4 mil), Jack Byrne (SC Cambuur, Loan), John Guidetti (Celta Vigo, Free), Godsway Donyoh (Falkenbergs, Loan), Jordy Hiwula (Huddersfield, 300k), Yaw Yeboah (Lille, Loan), Stevan Jovetic (Inter, Loan), Enes Unal (KRC Genk, Loan), Thomas Agyepong (Twente, Loan), Oliver Ntcham (Genoa, Loan), Seko Fofana (Bastia, Loan), Edin Dzeko (Roma, Loan), Greg Leigh (Bradford City, Free), Rony Lopes (Monaco, 10 mil), Devante Cole (Bradford City, Free), Ruben Sobrino, Florian Lejeune, Chidiebere Nwakali (Girona, Loan), Jason Denayer (Galatasaray, Loan), Jose Angel Pozo (Almeria, 365k)

*Manchester United*
In: Memphis Depay (PSV, 25 mil), Bastian Schweinsteiger (Bayern Munich, 6.3 mil), Matteo Darmian (Torino, 12 mil), Morgan Schneiderlin (Southampton, 25 mil), Sergio Romero (Sampdoria, Free), Anthony Martial (Monaco, 36 mil), Regan Poole (Newport County, Undisc)
Out: Callum Evans, Ryan McConnell (Released), Tom Cleverley (Everton, Free), Ben Amos (Bolton, Free), Saidy Janko (Celtic, Free), Nani (Fenerbahce, 4.2 mil), Angelo Henriquez (Dinamo, 1 mil), Will Keane (Preston North End, Loan), Tom Thorpe (Rotherham, Free), Robin Van Persie (Fenerbahce, 4.7 mil), Joe Rothwell, Ben Pearson (Barnsley, Loan), Reece James (Wigan, Undisc), Angel Di Maria (Paris St-Germain, 44 mil), Rafael (Lyon, 2.1 mil), Javier Hernandez (Bayer Leverkusen, 8 mil), Adnan Januzaj (Dortmund, Loan), Anders Lindegaard (West Brom, Free)

*Newcastle United*
In: Georginio Wijnaldum (PSV, 13 mil), Aleksandar Mitrovic (Anderlecht, 13 mil), Chancel Mbemba (Anderlecht, 8.4 mil), Ivan Toney (Northampton Town, 500k), Florian Thauvin (Marseille, 13 mil)
Out: Remi Steele (Port Vale, Free), Adam Campbell (Notts County, Free), Sammy Ameobi (Cardiff, Loan), Ryan Taylor (Hull, Free), Adam Armstrong (Coventry City, Loan), Freddie Woodman (Crawley Town, Loan), Shane Ferguson (Millwall, Loan), Jak Alnwick (Port Vale, Free), Mehdi Abeid (Panathinaikos, 420k), Remy Cabella (Marseille, Loan), Haris Vuckic (Wigan, Loan), Jonas Gutierrez (Deportivo, Free)

*Norwich City*
In: Graham Dorrans (West Brom, 3 mil), Youssuf Mulumbu (West Brom, Free), Andre Wisdom (Liverpool, Loan), Robbie Brady (Hull City, 7 mil), Jake Kean (Blackburn, Free), Dieumerci Mbokani (Dynamo Kiev, Loan), Matt Jarvis (West Ham, Loan)
Out: Kyle Callan-Mcfadden, Sam Kelly (Released), Cameron McGeehan (Luton Town, Free), Luciano Becchio (Belgrano, Free), Remi Matthews (Burton Albion, Loan), Mark Bunn (Aston Villa, Free), Carlton Morris (Hamilton, Loan), Ignasi Miquel (Ponferradina, Free), Javier Garrido (Las Palmas, Free), Carlos Cuellar (Almeria, Free), Jacob Murphy (Coventry City, Loan), Michael Turner (Sheffield Wednesday, Loan), Ricky Van Wolfswinkel (Betis, Loan), Bradley Johnson (Derby, 6 mil), Vadis Odjidja-Ofoe (Rotherham, Loan)

*Southampton*
In: Juanmi (Malaga, 5 mil), Cedric Soares (Sporting CP, 5.5 mil), Maarten Stekelenburg (Fulham, Loan), Cuco Martina (Twente, 1 mil), Jordy Classie (Feyenoord, 8 mil), Steven Caulker (QPR, Loan), Oriol Romeu (Chelsea, 5 mil), Harry Lewis (Shrewsbury Town, Undisc), Virgil van Dijk (Celtic, 11.5 mil)
Out: Jake Sinclair, Chris Johns, Dan Demkiv, Mark Irvine, Niall Mason, Chris Regis (Released), Artur Boruc (Bournemouth, Free), Cody Cropper (MK Dons, Free), Nathaniel Clyne (Liverpool, 12.5 mil), Morgan Schneiderlin (Manchester United, 25 mil), Jos Hooiveld (AIK Stockholm, Free), Sam Gallagher (MK Dons, Loan), Jack Stephens (Middlesbrough, Loan), Dani Osvaldo (Porto, Free), Jordan Turnbull (Swindon Town, Loan), Emmanuel Mayuka (Metz, Undisc), Omar Rowe (Tower Hamlets, Free)

*Stoke*
In: Philipp Wollscheid (Leverkusen, 2.63 mil), Jakob Haugaard (Fc Midtjylland, 600k), Joselu (Hannover, 5.75 mil), Marco Van Ginkel (Chelsea, Loan), Glen Johnson (Liverpool, Free), Moha, Ibrahim Affelay (Barcelona, Free), Shay Given (Aston Villa, Free), Dom Telford, Mark Waddington (Blackpool, Compensation), Sergio Molina (Real Madrid, Free), Xherdan Shaqiri (Inter, 12 mil)
Out: Wilson Palacios, Andrew Wilkinson, Tomi Adeloye, James Alabi, Robbie Parry, Nathan Ricketts-Hopkinson, Adam Thomas, Charlie Ward, Elliot Wheeler (Released), Sam Coulson (Retired), Alex Grant (Perth Glory, Free), Robert Huth (Leicester, 3.7 mil), Steven N'Zonzi (Sevilla, 7 mil), Asmir Begovic (Chelsea, 8 mil), Jamie Ness (Scunthorpe, Free), Daniel Bachmann (Ross County, Loan), Mason Watkins-Clark (Wrexham, Loan), Thomas Sorensen (Melbourne City, Free)

*Sunderland*
In: Ricky Alvarez (Inter Milan, 9 mil), Sebastian Coates (Liverpool, 2 mil), Adam Matthews (Celtic, 2 mil), Jeremain Lens (Dynamo Kyiv, 8 mil), Younes Kaboul (Tottenham, 3 mil), George Brady (Chelsea, Free), Yann M'Vila (Rubin Kazan, Loan), Ola Toivonen (Rennes, Loan), Fabio Borini (Liverpool, 8 mil), DeAndre Yedlin (Tottenham, Loan)
Out: Anthony Reveillere, Ryan Ellison, Ross Colquhoun, Jassem Sukar, Tom McNamee, Peter Burke, Andrew Cartwright (Released), El-Hadji Ba (Charlton, 500k), Joel Dixon (Barrow, Free), Santiago Vergini (Getafe, Loan), Jordan Pickford (Preston North End, Loan), Connor Wickham (Crystal Palace, 7 mil), Emanuele Giaccherini (Bologna, Loan)

*Swansea City*
In: Andre Ayew (Marseille, Free), Franck Tabanou (St-Etienne, 3.5 mil), Kristoffer Nordfeldt (Heerenveen, 750k), Eder (Braga, 5 mil), Josh Vickers (Arsenal, Free), Botti Biabi (Falkirk, Undisc)
Out: Alan Tate, Tom Atyeo, Corey Francis, Giancarlo Gallifuoco, Joseph Jones, Kurtis March, Curtis Obeng, Gareth Owen, Scott Tancock, Dwight Tiendalli (Released), Rory Donnelly (Gillingham, Free), Jazz Richards (Fulham, 500k), Adam King, Stephen Kingsley (Crewe Alexandra, Loan), David Cornell (Oldham, Free), Kenji Gorre (ADO Den Haag, Loan), Modou Barrow (Blackburn, Loan), Oliver Davies (Kilmarnock, Loan), Nathan Dyer (Leicester City, Loan), Alex Samuel (Greenock Morton, Loan)

*Tottenham*
In: Kevin Wimmer (FC Koln, 4.3 mil), Kieran Trippier (Burnley, 3.5 mil), Toby Alderweireld (Atletico Madrid, 11.2 mil), Clinton N'Jie (Lyon, 10 mil), Heung-Min Son (Leverkusen, 22 mil)
Out: Lloyd Ross (Released), Brad Friedel (Retired), Lewis Holtby (Hamburg SV, 5.7 mil), Jordan Archer (Millwall, Free), Jonathan Miles (Ebbsfleet United, Free), Paulinho (Guangzhou Evergrande, 10 mil), Alexander McQueen (Carlisle United, Free), Daniel Akindayini (Brighton & Hove Albion, Free), Etienne Capoue (Watford, 5.7 mil), Tomislav Gomelt (Bari, Free), Grant Ward (Rotherham United, Loan), Younes Kaboul (Sunderland, 3 mil), Benjamin Stambouli (Paris St-Germain, 6 mil), Vlad Chiriches (Napoli, 4.4 mil), Cristian Ceballos (Charlton Athletic, Free), Bongani Khumalo (Supersport Utd, Free), Aaron McEneff (Derry City, Free), Ryan Federicks (Bristol City, Undisc), Grant Hall (QPR, Undisc), Dominic Ball, Nathan Oduwa (Rangers, Loan), Roberto Soldado (Villarreal, 12 mil), Shaquile Coulthirst (Wigan, Loan), Connor Ogilvie (Stevenage, Loan), Ismail Azzaoui (Wolfsburg, 500k), DeAndre Yedlin (Sunderland, Loan), Aaron Lennon (Everton, 4.5 mil)

*Watford*
In: Sebastian Prodl (Werder Bremen, Free), Giedrius Arlauskis (Steaua Bucuresti, Free), Matej Vydra, Allan Nyom (Udinese, Undisc), Jose Holebas (Roma, 1.7 mil), Etienne Capoue (Tottenham, 5.7 mil), Valon Behrami (Hamburger, 3 mil), Jose Manuel Jurado (Spartak Moscow, 6 mil), Miguel Britos (Napoli, Free), Steven Berghuis (AZ, 4.5 mil), Nathan Ake (Chelsea, Loan), Alessandro Diamanti (Evergande, Loan), Adlène Guédioura (Crystal Palace, Undisc), Obbi Oulare (Club Brugge, 5.7 mil), Victor Ibarbo (Roma, Loan)
Out: Marco Motta, Luke O'Nien, Vujadin Savic (Released), Jonathan Bond (Reading, 200k), Uche Ikpeazu (Port Vale, Loan), Juanfran (Deportivo, Loan), Lewis McGugan (Sheffield Wednesday, 300k), Diego Fabbrini (Middlesbrough, Loan), Sean Murray (Wigan, Loan), Cristian Battocchio (Stade Brest, Undisc), Miguel Layun (Porto, Loan), Matej Vydra (Reading, Loan), Gabriele Angella (QPR, Loan), Fernando Forestieri (Sheffield Wednesday, 3 mil), Daniel Pudil (Sheffield Wednesday, Loan)

*West Brom*
In: James McClean (Wigan, 1.5 mil), James Chester (Hull City, 8 mil), Rickie Lambert (Liverpool, 3 mil), Serge Gnabry (Arsenal, Loan), Salomon Rondon (Zenit, 15 mil), Anders Lindegaard (Manchester United, Free)
Out: Aaron Birch, Mani O'Sullivan, Georgios Samaras (Released), Alex Jones (Birmingham, Free), Kemar Roofe (Oxford United, Free), Graham Dorrans (Norwich, 3 mil), Bradley Garmston (Gillingham, Free), Chris Baird (Derby, Free), Youssuf Mulumbu (Norwich City, Free), Jason Davidson (Huddersfield, Free), Alex Palmer, Andre Wright, Tahvon Campbell (Kidderminster, Loan), Donervon Daniels (Wigan, Free), Wes Atkinson (Notts County, Free), Liam O'Neil (Chesterfield, Undisc), Brown Ideye (Olympiacos, Undisc), Joleon Lescott (Aston Villa, 1 mil), Adil Nabi (Dehli Dynamos, Loan)

*West Ham*
In: Darren Randolph (Birmingham, Free), Pedro Obiang (Sampdoria, 5 mil), Martin Samuelsen (Manchester City, Free), Dimitri Payet (Marseille, 10.5 mil), Angelo Ogbonna (Juventus, 8 mil), Carl Jenkinson (Arsenal, Loan), Stephen Hendrie (Hamilton, 1 mil), Manuel Lanzini (Al Jazira, Loan), George Dobson (Arsenal, Undisc), Michail Antono (Nottingham Forest, 6.6 mil), Nikica Jelavic (Hull, 3 mil), Victor Moses (Chelsea, Loan), Alex Song (Barcelona, Loan)
Out: Kieran Bywater, Carlton Cole, Guy Demel, Kevin Nolan (Released), Dan Potts (Luton Town, Free), Kieran Bailey (Colchester United, Free), Paul McCallum (Leyton Orient, Free), Stewart Downing (Middlesbrough, 5.5 mil), Nene (Vasco, Free), Jussi Jaaskelainen (Wigan, Free), Sam Maguire (Dundalk, Free), Diego Poyet (MK Dons, Loan), Moses Makasi (Chelmsford City, Loan), Reece Burke (Bradford City, Loan), Modibo Maiga (Al Nassr, Undisc), Matt Jarvis (Norwich, Loan)

*MAJOR TRANSFERS OUTSIDE ENGLAND*

*Atletico Madrid*
In: Lucianno Vietto (Villarreal, 17 mil), Jackson Martinez (Porto, 30 mil), Ivan Marquez (Malaga, Free), Angel Gomez (Linares, Free), Yannick Ferreira Carrasco (Monaco, 20 mil), Stefan Savic (Fiorentina, 17.5 mil), Bernard Mensah (Guimaraes, 7 mil), Filipe Luis (Chelsea, 11.2 mil), Rafael Borre (Deportivo Cali, 3.8 mil), Labra (RB Linense, Free), Matias Kranevitter (River Plate, 5.6 mil)
Out: Ivan Alejo (Villarreal B, Free), Dani Aquino (Numancia, Free), Mario Mandzukic (Juventus, 15 mil), Leo Baptistao (Villarreal, Loan), Miranda (Inter, Loan), Emiliano Velázquez, Bernard Mensah (Getafe, Loan), Arda Turan (Barcelona, 24 mil), Toby Alderweireld (Tottenham, 11.2 mil), David Gil, Borja Galan, Ian Gonzalez (Getafe, Free), Andre Moreira (Uniao Madeira, Loan), Tiri (Atletico Kolkata, Free), Sekou Keita (Evian, Loan), Emiliano Insúa (Stuttgart, Free), Aitor Ruano (NK Zavrc, Free), Mario Suarez (Fiorentina, 10 mil), Cristian Rodriguez (Independiente, Free), Javier Manquillo (Marseille, Loan), Rafael Borre (Rayo, Loan), Mario Marin (Huelva, Free), Ruben Lobato (Lealtad, Loan), Borja Baston (Eibar, Loan), Ruben Perez (Granada, Undisc), Raul Jimenez (Benfica, 6.3 mil), Kader (Club Africain, Free), Samu Saiz (Huesca, Free), Carlos Ramos (CD Guijuelo, Loan), Hector Hernandez (Elche, Loan), Raul Garcia (Athletic, 5.6 mil), Matias Kranevitter (River Plate, Loan), Pablo Trigueros (Arandina, Free), Momar Nodye (Muro, Free), Ruben Lobato (Lealtad, Free)

*Barcelona*
In: Aleix Vidal (Sevilla, 15 mil), Arda Turan (Atletico Madrid, 24 mil), Jokin Ezkieta (Osasuna, Free)
Out: Xavi (Al Saad, Free), Patric (Lazio, Free), Gerard Deulofeu (Everton, 4.2 mil), David Babunski (Released), Joan Roman (Braga, Free), Martin Montoya (Inter, Loan), Diawandou Diagné (Eupen, Loan), Moha, Ibrahim Affelay (Stoke, Free), Adama Traore (Aston Villa, 7 mil), Pedro (Chelsea, 21 mil), Alen Halilovic (Sporting Gijon, Loan), Agostinho Ca, Joel Huertas (Lleida Esportiu, Loan), Lucas Gafarot (UE Cornella, Loan), Alex Song (West Ham, Loan), Amir Natcho (CSKA Moscow, Free), Edgar Le (Villarreal, Free)

*Real Madrid*
In: Danilo (Porto, 22 mil), Marco Asensio (Mallorca, 3 mil), Lucas Vazquez (Espanyol, 700k), Kiko Casilla (Espanyol, 4.2 mil), Philipp Lienhart (Rapid Vienna, 560k), Carlos Abad (Tenerife, Loan), Jesus Vallejo (Zaragoza, 3.5 mil), Mateo Kovacic (Inter, 25 mil)
Out: Sami Khedira (Juventus, Free), Diego Caballo (Valencia, Free), Dani Suarez (Ponferradina, Free), Burgui, Marco Asensio (Espanyol, Loan), Alvaro Medran (Getafe, Loan), Derik Osede (Bolton, Free), Agoney González (Dortmund, Free), Iker Casillas (Porto, Free), Diego Llorente (Rayo, Loan), Cristian Benavente, Sergio Aguza (MK Dons, Free), Jose Rodriguez (Galatasaray, Free), Ismael Cerro (Racing Santander, Loan), Mario Hermoso (Real Valladolid, Loan), Jesus Vallejo (Zaragoza, Loan), Sergio Molina (Stoke, Free), Fernando Pacheco (Alaves, Free), Djakaridja Traore, Borja García (Girona, Free), Jean Carlos Silva (CF Fuenlabrada, Loan), Omar Mascarell (Sporting Gijon, Loan), Fabio Coentrao (Monaco, Loan), Asier Illarramendi (Real Sociedad, 11 mil), Lucas Silva (Marseille, Loan), Raul De Tomas (Cordoba, Undisc), Ruben Yanez, Ruben Belima, Jacob Sanchez, Eero Markkanen (Released)

*Sevilla*
In: Michael Krohn-Dehli (Celta Vigo, Free), Iago Aspas (Liverpool, 4.3 mil), Gael Kakuta (Chelsea, Free), Adil Rami (AC Milan, 2.5 mil), Sergio Escudero (Getafe, 1.7 mil), Evgen Konoplyanka (Dnipro, Free), Ivi (Getafe, Free), Borja Jimenez (CD Guadalcacin, Free), Steven N'Zonzi (Stoke, 7 mil), Ciro Immobile (Dortmund, Loan), Mariano (Bordeaux, 2.5 mil), Deigo Gonzalez (Cadiz, 560k), Jose Angel Carrillo (Real Murcia, Free), Maryan Shved (Karpaty, 700k), Roger Barnils (UE Llagostera, Loan), Fernando Llorente (Juventus, Free), Marco Andreolli (Inter, Loan)
Out: Aleix Vidal (Barcelona, 15 mil), Stephanie Mbia (Trabzonspor, Free), Iago Aspas (Celta Vigo, 3.8 mil), Fernando Navarro (Deportivo, Free), Manu Del Moral, Baba, Javi Hervas (Released), Alejandro Arribas (Deportivo, Undisc), Carlos Bacca (AC Milan, 21 mil), Bryan Rabello (Santos, Free), Diego Figueiras (Genoa, Loan), Cicinho (Bahia, Free), Eugeni Valderrama (Badalona, Free), Gonzalo Suarez (Merida, Free), Mariano Barbosa (Villarreal, Free), Beto (Arenas Club, Free), Carlos Garrido (Sporting Gijon, Free), Raul Rusescu (Osmanlispor, Free)

*Valencia*
In: Rodrigo (Benfica, 21 mil), Yoel (Celta Vigo, 1.7 mil), Joao Cancelo (Benfica, 10.5 mil), Andre Gomes (Benfica, 10.5 mil), Santi Mina (Celta Vigo, 7.1 mil), Zakaria Bakkali (PSV, Free), Diego Caballo, Rai (Real Madrid, Free), Mathew Ryan (Club Brugge, 5 mil), Danilo (Braga, Loan), Angel Ovejero (Levante, Free), Victor Ruiz (Olímpic Xàtivsa, Free), Aderlan Santos (Braga, 7 mil)
Out: Andres Guardado (PSV, 2 mil), Vinicius Araujo (Cruzeiro, Loan), Victor Ruiz (Villarreal, 2 mil), Robert Ibáñez, Salva Ruiz (Granada, Loan), Federico Cartabia (Deportivo, Loan), Alex Lopez (Gimnastic, Free), Borja Domingo (Deportivo, Free), Tchaha Leuko, Serge Leuko (Lugo, Free), Nando (Cordoba, Loan), Nicolas Otamendi (Manchester City, 32 mil)

*Bayer Leverkusen*
In: Andre Ramalho (RB Salzburg, Free), Kyriakos Papadopoulos (Schalke, 4.5 mil), Admir Mehmedi (Freiburg, 5.6 mil), Jonathan Tah (Hamburger, 5.2 mil), Charles Aranguiz (Internacional, 9 mil), Kevin Kampl (Dortmund, 7.7 mil), Javier Hernandez (Manchester United, 8 mil)
Out: Philipp Wollscheid (Stoke, 2.6 mil), Gonzalo Castro (Dortmund, 7.7 mil), Simon Rolfes (Retired), Arkadiusz Milik (Ajax, 2 mil), Stefan Reinartz (Frankfurt, Free), Dennis Engelman (Fortuna Koln, Free), Josip Drmic (Gladbach, 7 mil), Dominic Kohr (Augsburg, 1 mil), Niklas Lomb (SC Preussen Munster, Loan), Max Wagener (Mainz II, Loan), Marc Brasnic (Paderborn, Loan), Konstantinos Stafylidis (Augsburg, 1.7 mil), Mathias Hartwig (Released), Heung-Min Son (Tottenham, 22 mil), Robbie Kruse (Stuttgart, Loan)

*Bayern Munich*
In: Joshua Kimmich (Stuttgart, 6 mil), Sven Ulreich (Stuttgart, 2.5 mil), Douglas Costa (Shakhtar, 21 mil), Korbinian Burger (1860 Munich, Free), Karl-Heinz Lappe (Ingolstadt, Free), Leo Weinkauf (Werder Bremen, Free), Arturo Vidal (Juventus, 26 mil), Kingsley Coman (Juventus, Loan)
Out: Xherdan Shaqiri (Inter Milan, 10.5 mil), Mitchell Weiser (Hertha BSC, Free), Pepe Reina (Napoli, 1.7 mil), Claudio Pizarro (Released), Daniel Muller (Seligenporten, Free), Kodjovi Koussou, Nikola Jelisic, Stefan Buck (Released), Lennart Ingmann (Wegberg-Beeck, Free), Alexander Sieghart (Unterhaching, Free), Bastian Fischer (FC Ismaning, Free), Lukas Gortler (Kaiserslautern, Free), Tobias Schweinsteiger (Retired), Michael Eberwein (Dortmund, Free), Bastian Schweinsteiger (Manchester United, 6.3 mil), Edwin Schwarz (Viktoria Köln, Free), Rico Strieder (Utrecht, Free), Pierre-Emile Hojbjerg (Schalke, Loan), Dante (Wolfsburg, 3 mil)

*Dortmund*
In: Gonzalo Castro (Leverkusen, 7.7 mil), Julian Wiegl (1860 Munich, 1.7 mil), Roman Burki (Freiburg, 2.4 mil), Michael Eberwein (Bayern, Free), Philipp Hanke (Westfalia Rhynern, Free), Atakan Karazor (Bochum, Free), Alen Ozbolt (Domzale, Loan), Agoney González (Real Madrid, Free), Mark-Patrick Redl (Stuttgart Kickers, Free), Adnan Januzaj (Manchester United, Loan)
Out: Sebastian Kehl (Retired), Zlatan Alomerovic (Kaiserslauten, 140k), Mitch Langerak (Stuttgart, 2.4 mil), Milos Jojic (Koln, 2.1 mil), Nick Weber, Ufuk Özbek, Oguzhan Kefkir (Released), Edisson Jordanov (Stuttgart Kickers, Free), Mustafa Amini (Randers, Free), Julian-Maurice Derstroff (Mainz, Free), Evans Nyarko (Holstein Kiel, Free), Khaled Narey (Paderborn, Loan), Tim Väyrynen (Dynamo Dresden, Undisc), Ciro Immobile (Sevilla, Loan), Marc Hornschuh (FSV Frankfurt, Free), Kevin Kampl (Leverkusen, 7.7 mil), Oliver Kirch (Paderborn, Undisc), Jakub Blaszczykowski (Fiorentina, Loan)

*Gladbach*
In: Thorgan Hazard (Chelsea, 5.6 mil), Lars Stindl (Hannover, 2.2 mil), Tobias Sippel (Kaiserslauten, Free), Josip Drmic (Bayer Leverkusen, 7 mil), Mandela Egbo (Crystal Palace, 280k), Nico Elvedi (Zurich, 2.8 mil), Djibril Sow (Zurich, 1 mil), Thomas Kraus (SC Fortuna Koln, Free), Moritz Nicolas (Essen, Free), Andreas Christensen (Chelsea, Loan), Nico Schulz (Hertha Berlin, 2.8 mil)
Out: Max Kruse (Wolfsburg, 8.4 mil), Thorben Marx (Retired), Filip Daems (Westerlo, Free), Janis Blaswich (Dynamo Dresden, Loan), Nico Brandenburger (FC Luzern, Loan), Benjamin Barg (FC 08 Villingen, Free), Leroy Mickels, Patrick Guier, Leonel Kadiata (Released), Niklas Bolten, Matthias Zimmermann (Stuttgart, Free), Amin Younes (Ajax, 1.7 mil), Peniel Mlapa (Bochum, Undisc), Enes Topal (Wuppertaler SV, Free)

*Wolfsburg*
In: Max Kruse (Gladbach, 8.4 mil), Alexander Brunst (Hamburger SV, 150k), Danilo Dittrich (Unterhaching, Free), Hilal El-Helwe (Havelse, Free), Jannis Pläschke (Hannover, Free), Robert Schick (Aalen, Free), Nicolas Abdat (Bochum, Free), Carlos Ascues (Melgar, 1 mil), Francisco Rodríguez (Zurich, 840k), Milan Anicic (Wettswil, Free), Gergely Bobál (Honved, Free), Sebastian Wimmer (Austria Vienna, Free), Dante (Bayern Munich, 3 mil), Julian Draxler (Schalke, 25 mil), Ismail Azzaoui (Tottenham, 500k)
Out: Stefan Kutschke (Nuremberg, 200k), Patrick Ochs, Matthias Hamrol, Jonas Sonnenberg, Sasa Strujic (Released), Patrick Drewes (FC Wil, Loan), Rico Schlimpert (Lupo-Martini, Free), Bjarne Thoelke (Karlsruher, Free), Carl Klaus (Stuttgart Kickers, Free), Dan-Patrick Poggenberg (Duisburg, 35k), Xizhe Zhang (Guoan, 1.4 mil), Dennis Strompen (Meppen, Free), Ioannis Masmanidis (United Zurich, Free), Pascal Borowski (Viktoria Berlin, Free), Dragan Erkic (Berliner AK, Free), Tobias Henneböle (Mallorca, Free), Theodoros Ganitis (Erfurt, Free), Carl Klaus (Stuttgart Kickers, Free), Ivan Perisic (Inter, 12.6 mil), Kevin De Bruyne (Manchester City, 52 mil), Aaron Hunt (Hamburger SV, 2.1 mil)

*Inter*
In: Jeison Murillo (Granada, 7 mil), Xherdan Shaqiri (Bayern Munich, 10.5 mil), Geoffrey Kondogbia (Monaco, 21 mil), Miranda (Atletico Madrid, Loan), Martin Montoya (Barcelona, Loan), Francesco Forte (Pisa, Undisc), Vincenzo Tommasone (Genoa, Undisc), Jonathan Biabiany (Parma, Free), Stevan Jovetic (Manchester City, Loan), Evans Kondogbia (Aries, Free), Ivan Perisic (Wolfsburg, 12.6 mil), Alex Telles (Galatasaray, Loan), Felipe Melo (Galatasaray, 2.5 mil), Adem Ljajic (Roma, Loan)
Out: Ricky Alvarez (Sunderland, 9 mil), Lukas Splendhofer (Sturm Graz, 300k), Ezequiel Schelotto (Chievo, 2.6 mil), Zdravko Kuzmanovic (Basel, 1.7 mil), John Obi (Torino, 1.6 mil), Ruben Botta (Pachuca, 2 mil), Alfred Duncan (Sampdoria, 1.8 mil), Ibrahima Mbaye (Bologna, 2.4 mil), Riccardo Bocalon (Alessandria, 190k), Hugo Campagnaro, Jonathan (Released), Matias Silvestre (Sampdoria, Free), Lorenzo Crisetig, Saphir Taider (Bologna, Loan), Francesco Bardi (Espanyol, Loan), Rene Krhin (Granada, 1 mil), Felipe (Spezia, Free), Andrea Bandini (Sudtirol, Loan), Fabio Eguelfi, Francesco Forte (Cremonese, Loan), Andrea Romano, Evans Kondogbia (Renate, Loan), Isaac Donkor, George Puscas (Bari, Loan), Leonardo Longo (Mantova, Loan), Valeriano Nchama (Montebelluna, Loan), Samuele Longo (Frosinone, Loan), Xherdan Shaqiri (Stoke, 12 mil), Mateo Kovacic (Real Madrid, 25 mil), Cristiano Biraghi (Granada, Loan), Hernanes (Juventus, 7.7 mil), Vid Belec (Carpi, Undisc), Marco Andreolli (Sevilla, Loan)

*Juventus*
In: Alberto Brignoli (Ternana, 1.5 mil), Paulo Dybala (Palermo, 32 mil), Sami Khedira (Real Madrid, Free), Mario Mandzukic (Atletico Madrid, 15 mil), Roberto Pereyra (Udinese, 12 mil), Francesco Anacoura (Parma, 600k), Eric Lanini (Palermo, Undisc), Mame Thiam (Virtus Lanciano, 1 mil), Neto (Fiorentina, Free), Simone Zaza (Sassuolo, 12.6 mil), Andres Tello (Envigado, 1 mil), Alberto Cerri (Parma, Free), Gregorio Luperini (Pontedera, Undisc), Alex Sandro (Porto, 19 mil), Juan Cuadrado (Chelsea, Loan), Hernanes (Inter, 7.7 mil), Mario Lemina (Marseille, Loan)
Out: Laurentiu Branescu (Omonia Nikosia, Loan), Carlos Tevez (Boca Juniors, Free), Edoardo Ceria (Atalanta, Undisc), Edoardo Goldaniga (Palermo, 2.1 mil), Simone Pepe (Released), Alberto Brignoli (Sampdoria, Loan), Andrea Pirlo (New York City, Free), Marco Storari (Cagliari, Free), Luca Marrone (Carpi, Loan), Angelo Ogbonna (West Ham, 8 mil), Frederik Sorensen (Koln, 1.4 mil), Nicola Leali (Frosinone, Loan), Andrea Schiavone, Carlo Pinsoglio (Livorno, Loan), Lorenzo Rosseti (Cesena, Loan), Mame Thiam (Zulte Waregem, Loan), Arturo Vidal (Bayern Munich, 26 mil), Stefano Beltrame, Timothy Nocchi, Gregorio Luperini (Pro Vercelli, Loan), Alessandro Degrassi (Porto Tolle, Loan), Jorge Martinez (Juventud, Loan), Francesco Anacoura (Rimini, Loan), Nicolo Curti, Leonardo Citti (Pontedera, Loan), Luca Barlocco, Christian Tavanti, Matteo Gerbaudo (Carrarese, Loan), Filippo Penna, Eric Lanini, Marco Di Benedetto, Stefano Padovan (Virtus Lanciano, Loan), Marcelo Djalo (Girona, Loan), Pol Garcia (Como, Loan), Giacomo Volpe (Gubbio, Loan), Eros Castelletto (Pordenone, Loan), Leonardo Spinazzola (Perugia, Loan), Lorenzo Benucci (Prato, Loan), Gabriel (Leganes, Loan), Mbaye Diagne (Ujpest, Undisc), Alberto Cerri (Cagliari, Loan), Fernando Llorente (Sevilla, Free), Kingsley Coman (Bayern Munich, Loan), James Triosi (Ittihad, Undisc), Pablo De Ceglie, Mauricio Isla (Marseille, Loan)

*Lazio*
In: Dusan Basta (Udinese, 4.4 mil), Ravel Morrison (Free), Mauricio (Sporting CP, 2.3 mil), Patric (Barcelona, Free), Wesley Hoedt (AZ Alkmaar, 400k), Riccardo Serpieri (Cosenza, Free), Ricardo Kishna (Ajax, 2.8 mil), Sergej Milinkovic-Savic (Genk, 7 mil), Alessandro Matri (Milan, Loan)
Out: Giuseppe Sculli, Cristan Ledesma, Stefano Mauri, Alessandro Di Mario (Released), Diego Novaretti (Leon, Free), Joseph Marie Minala (Latina Calcio, Loan), Josip Elez (Aarhus, Free), Luis Pedro Cavanda (Trabzonspor, 1.2 mil), Ederson (Flamengo, Free), Mickael Ciani (Sporting CP, Free), Bruno Pereirinha (Paranaense, Free), Mamadou Tounkara (Crotone, Loan), Thomas Strakosha (Salernitana, Loan), Brayan Perea (Troyes, Loan), Lorik Cana (Nantes, Free)

*Milan*
In: Luca Antonelli (Genoa, 3.1 mil), Rodrigo Ely (Avellino, Free), Simone Verdi (Torino, 400k), Andrea Bertolacci (Roma, 14 mil), Carlos Bacca (Sevilla, 21 mil), Jose Mauri (Parma, Free), Luiz Adriano (Shakhtar, 5.6 mil), Alessio Romagnoli (Roma, 17.5 mil), Mario Balotelli (Liverpool, Loan), Juraj Kucka (Genoa, 2.1 mil)
Out: Edoardo Pazzagli, Daniele Bonera (Released), Ricardo Saponara (Empoli, 2.8 mil), Michael Essien (Panathinaikos, Free), Gianmario Comi, Jherson Vergara (Livorno, Loan), Marco Fossati (Cagliari, Free), Adil Rami (Sevilla, 2.5 mil), Pele (Benfica, Free), Attila Filkor (Ujpest, Free), Valter Birsa (Chievo, Undisc), Giampaolo Pazzini, Michelangelo Albertazzi (Hellas Verona, Free), Stephan El Shaarawy (Monaco, Loan), Gabriel (Napoli, Loan), Robinho (Guangzhou Evergrande, Free), Nnamdi Oduamadi (Sanliurfaspor, Loan), Sulley Muntari (Ittihad, Free), Ezekiel Henty (Olimpija, 105k), Marcus Diniz (Padova, Free), Cristian Daminuta (Zakho, Free), Marco Pinato (Vicenza, Free), Didac Vila (AEK Athens, Free), Simone Verdi (Eibar, Loan), Gabriel Paletta (Atalanta, Loan), Alessandro Matri (Lazio, Loan), Hachim Mastour (Malaga, Loan)

*Napoli*
In: Mirko Valdifiori (Empoli, 3.8 mil), Pepe Reina (Bayern Munich, 1.7 mil), Jacopo Dezi (Crotone, Undisc), Gabriel (Milan, Loan), Allan (Udinese, 8 mil), Vlad Chiriches (Tottenham, 4.4 mil), Elseid Hysaj (Empoli, 3.5 mil), Nathaniel Chalobah (Chelsea, Loan)
Out: Walter Gargano (Monterrey, 1 mil), Rafaelle Maiello (Empoli, Loan), Giandomenico Mesto (Released), Luigi Sepe (Fiorentina, Loan), Miguel Britos (Watford, Free), Duvan Zapata (Udinese, Loan), Roberto Colombo (Cagliari, Free), Roberto Insigne, Gennaro Tutino (Avellino, Loan), Giuseppe Palma (Ischia, Loan), Bruno Uvini (Twente, Loan), Giuseppe Nicolao (Melfi, Loan), Emanuele Allegra (Martina Franca, Loan), Igor Lasicki (Maceratese, Loan), Gokhan Inler (Leicester, 3 mil), Edu Vargas (Hoffenheim, 4.2 mil), Nicolao Dumitru (Latina, Loan)

*Roma*
In: Leandro Paredes (Boca, 4 mil), Matteo Politano (Pescara, 500k), Iago Falque (Genoa, Loan), Victor Ibarbo (Cagliari, Loan), Nemanja Radonjic (Empoli, Undisc), Wojciech Szczesny (Arsenal, Loan), Mohamed Salah (Chelsea, Loan), Edin Dzeko (Manchester City, Loan), Antonio Rudiger (Stuttgart, Loan), Norbert Gyomber (Catania, Loan), Lucas Digne (PSG, Loan), Emerson (Santos, Loan), William Vainqueur (Dinamo Moscow, 2.1 mil)
Out: Andrea Bertolacci (Milan, 17 mil), Lukasz Skorupski, Leandro Paredes (Empoli, Loan), Federico Viviani (Hellas Verona, 3.5 mil), Jose Holebas (Watford, 1.7 mil), Matteo Politano (Sassuolo, Loan), Daniele Verde (Frosinone, Loan), Stefano Pettinari (Vicenza, Loan), Deian Boldor (Virtus Lanciano, Free), Petar Golubović (Pisa, Loan), Simone Sini (Virtus Entella, Free), Marco Frediani, Tomas Svedkauskas (Ascoli, Free), Michele Somma, Luca Mazzitelli (Brescia, Loan), Sebastian Mladen (Sudtirol, Free), Alessandro Crescenzi (Pescara, Loan), Seydou Doumbia (CSKA Moscow, Loan), Antonio Sanabria (Sporting Gijon, Loan), Alessio Romagnoli (Milan, 17.5 mil), Gianluca Curci (Mainz, Free), Federico Balzaretti (Retired), Mapou Yanga-Mbiwa (Lyon, 5.6 mil), Marquinho (Udinese, Undisc), Mattia Destro (Bologna, 5 mil), Adem Ljajic (Inter, Loan), Victor Ibarbo (Watford, Loan)

*Marseille*
In: Yohann Pele (Sochaux, Free), Georges-Kevin Nkoudou (Nantes, 1.2 mil), Karim Rekik (Manchester City, 4 mil), Lucas Ocampos (Monaco, 5 mil), Bouna Sarr (Metz, 1 mil), Lassana Diarra (Lokomotiv Moscow, Free), Javier Manquillo (Atletico Madrid, Loan), Abou Diaby (Arsenal, Free), Brice Samba (Nancy, Free), Remy Cabella (Newcastle, Loan), Lucas Silva (Real Madrid, Loan), Rolando (Porto, Free), Pablo De Ceglie, Mauricio Isla (Juventus, Loan)
Out: Andre Ayew (Swansea, Free), Jeremy Morel (Lyon, Free), Foued Kadir (Real Betis, 500k), Momar Bangoura, Alexander N'Doumbou (Released), Andre-Pierre Gignac (Tigres, Free), Giannelli Imbula (Porto, 14.2 mil), Dimitri Payet (West Ham, 10.5 mil), Brice Samba (AS Nancy, Loan), Julien Fabri (Bourg-Péronnas, Free), Rod Fanni (Al-Arabi, Free), Wesley Jobello (Clermont Foot, Free), Modou Sougou (Sheffield Wednesday, Free), Florian Thauvin (Newcastle, 13 mil), Baptiste Aloe (Valenciennes, Loan), Mario Lemina (Juventus, Loan), Doria (Granada, Loan)

*Monaco*
In: Fabinho (Rio Ave, 4.2 mil), Guido Carrillo (Estudiantes, 6.1 mil), Thomas Lemar (SC Caen, 2.8 mil), Fares Bahlouli (Lyon, 2.5 mil), Mario Pasalic (Chelsea, Loan), Corentin Jean (Troyes, 2.8 mil), Helder Costa (Benfica, Loan), Ivan Cavaleiro (Benfica, 10.5 mil), Adama Traore (Lille, 10 mil), Stephan El Shaarawy (AC Milan, Loan), Gil Dias (Braga, Free), Allan Saint-Maximin (St-Etienne, 3.5 mil), Gabriel Boschilia (San Paulo, 7 mil), Fabio Coentrao (Real Madrid, Loan), Rony Lopes (Manchester City, 10 mil)
Out: Dimitar Berbatov, Anthony de Freitas, Martin Sourzac, Aadil Assana (Released), Geoffrey Kondogbia (Inter Milan, 21 mil), Abdou Diallo (Zulte Waregem, Loan), Nicolas Isimat-Mirin (PSV, 1.6 mil), Lucas Ocampos (Marseille, 5 mil), Corentin Jean (Troyes, Loan), Falcao (Chelsea, Loan), Valere Germain (Nice, Loan), Marc-Aurèle Caillard (Clermont Foot, Free), Borja Lopez (Arouca, Loan), Aboubakar Kamara (KV Kortrijk, Loan), Delvin N'Dinga (Lokomotiv Moscow, Loan), Mounir Obbadi (Lille, Free), Yannick Ferreira Carrasco (Atletico Madrid, 20 mil), Gaetano Monachello (Atalanta, 350k), Quentin N'Gakoutou (Evian, Loan), Dylan Bahamboula (Paris FC, Loan), Steven da Veiga (Niort, Free), Juan Arcas (Getafe, Free), Morgan Kamin (Evian, Free), Alassane Diaby (Lierse, Free), Allan Saint-Maximin (Hannover, Loan), Edgar Salli (St. Gallen, Loan), Layvin Kurzawa (PSG, 18 mil), Anthony Martial (Manchester United, 36 mil)

*Paris St Germain*
In: Serge Aurier (Toulouse, 8 mil), Kevin Trapp (Frankfurt, 6.6 mil), Benjamin Stambouli (Tottenham, 6 mil), Sessi D'Almeida (Bordeaux, Free), Angel Di Maria (Manchester United, 44 mil), Layvin Kurzawa (Monaco, 18 mil)
Out: Zouma Camara (Retired), Alphonse Areola (Villarreal, Loan), Yohan Cabaye (Crystal Palace, 13 mil), Mory Diaw (Mafra, Free), Jordan Ikoko (Lens, Loan), Romuald Lacazette (1860 Munich, Free), Thomas Martin (Chambly, Free), Romain Habran (Stade Laval, Loan), Franck-Yves Bambock (Huesca, Free), Jean-Christophe Bahebeck (St-Etienne, Loan), Lucas Digne (Roma, Loan), Youssouf Sabaly (Nantes, Loan)

*BEST OF THE REST*
Moussa Sow (Fenerbahce -> Al-Ahli, 12.5 mil)
Johannes Geis (Mainz -> Schalke, 10 mil)
Demba Ba (Besitkas -> Shanghai Shenhua, 9 mil)
Andre Gray (Brentford -> Burnley, 9 mil)
Luis Muriel (Udinese -> Sampdoria, 9 mil)
Thiago Neves (Al-Hilal -> Al-Jazira, 7.7 mil)
Simon Kjaer (Lille -> Fenerbahce, 6.7 mil)
Jurgen Damm (Pachuca -> Tigres, 6.2 mil)
Davie Selke (Werder Bremen -> RB Leipzig, 5.6 mil)
Fernando (Shakhtar -> Sampdoria, 5.6 mil)
Samu Castillejo (Malaga -> Villarreal, 5.6 mil)
Samuel (Malaga -> Villarreal, 5.6 mil)
Souza (Sao Paulo -> Fenerbahce, 5.6 mil)
Cedric Bakambu (Bursaspor -> Villarreal, 5.25 mil)
Jefferson Farfan (Schalke -> Al-Jazira, 5 mil)
Jonathas (Elche -> Real Sociedad, 5 mil)
Tom Ince (Hull -> Derby, 4.6 mil)
Ze Luis (Braga -> Spartak Moscow, 4.5 mil)
Nemanja Gudelj (AZ -> Ajax, 4.2 mil)
Nikola Kalinic (Dnipro -> Fiorentina, 4.2 mil)
Ivelin Popov (Krasnodar -> Spartak Moscow, 4.2 mil)
Junior Caicara (Ludogorets -> Schalke, 4.2 mil)
Franco Di Santo (Werder Bremen -> Schalke, 4.2 mil)
Fabian Schar (Basel -> Hoffenheim, 4 mil)
Claudio Beauvue (Guingamp -> Lyon, 3.5 mil)
Mathieu Valbuena (Dinamo Moscow -> Lyon, 3.5 mil)
Rafael Van Der Vaart (Hamburger SV -> Real Betis, Free)
Mario Gomez (Fiorentina -> Besitkas, Loan)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

newcastle to be raided after they are relegated

Drogba gone



> Chelsea have announced that striker Didier Drogba will be leaving the club at the end of the season.
> 
> The Ivorian, 37, only returned to Stamford Bridge for a second spell in 2014.


 @Green Light


> The Sunday Supplement panel were all in agreement this morning about the identity of Newcastle United's manager next season.
> 
> And the man set to replace the club's current interim boss John Carver in the St James' Park dugout is Derby County boss Steve McClaren.





> West Ham will be making "a huge mistake" if they part company with manager Sam Allardyce this summer, Henry Winter has told this morning's Sunday Supplement.
> 
> Big Sam is expected to be shown the door by the club's owners following their final game of the season at Newcastle today, a decision they could regret according to the Daily Telegraph's football correspondent.
> 
> "It is a baffling decision," he said. "I think it is a huge mistake as they are not going to get Rafa Benitez now as he looks like he is going to Real Madrid."


Cameron signs on for Stoke. 



> CAMERON PENS NEW DEAL
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: Stoke City defender Geoff Cameron has signed a contract extension at the Britannia Stadium until 2018.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Junior Assistant of the Transfer Thread reporting for duty


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Nastastic 8 mil, that's pretty good work.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

so then. What main event talent will we be linked to and what Midcard/jobber level talent will we actually sign this year?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

boy do i hope we aren't actually signing tricky ricky


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

due to staying in the prem it's a forced transfer


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

according to the local rags here that was appearance based which he didnt trigger so we might be able to opt out


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Distin is gone.

Alcaraz and Garbutt are out of contract and wont be renewed either imo.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/602569999371390976
wow, never saw that coming...


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

shame it never worked out with Falcao tbh. He seems like a genuine guy and I hope he finds his form next season.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Paulo Dybala going to Juventus.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Reina to Napoli might happen.
Pizzaro will leave (released). Weiser too (I want to keep him but).
Dante will likely stay because of Badstuber's inability to walk for more than 5 minutes.

Replacements for those who leave + reinforcements in the wings.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

gonna change it to include the in's and outs of the bigger teams around europe too.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Hopefully Sterling goes to another country. Really don't want to see him lining up against us. :sad:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Hopefully whoever West Ham gets in as manager gets a fair bit of money to bring in some top players


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Seems rumours have switched from Hummels to united to Otamendi to united.

To be honest haven't really seen much of him. But it the quotes from his agent today are true he seems to want out.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Came in to see if @Kiz had had added the Mighty Norwich. Of course he has :banderas Top bloke.

PARAGRAPHS TIME~!

Expecting Mark Bunn and Michael Turner to be released this week. Not sure who else. 

Squad wise we have a lot of depth in terms of 'alright' prem level players, but what we really need is to sign 5/6 quality players who will improve the starting xi. 

A rock solid cb is a must, to replace Martin (love him but he's error prone at cb, not his natural position) and partner/lead Bassong who is talented but sometimes needs a kick up the arse. 

Whittaker has been good this season and was class today, but defensively he was a liability in the prem. another rb is needed, especially if Martin keeps deluding himself that he's a centre half because Scotland don't have any decent ones.

Another solid cm to help out Tettey would be good, seeing as Johnson isn't good enough there for the prem and has been reborn as an attacking left sided midfielder. I expect Dorrans to sign permanently, but there will be lots of games where we need two granite tough cm's and that's not really Dorran's game, as he's more of a playmaker. 

Hopefully Hoolahan the legend can give us one more great season, but we really need to be looking at a quality replacement for him long term due to his age. 

Jerome, Hooper and Grabban have all been great this season, but I doubt rvw will come back and do anything of note (not sure how we can flog him), so another striker is a must. None of the aforementioned three have a great record in the prem (tbf to Jerome he was a sub most of the time at Stoke and Palace, while Grabban hasn't had the chance to play there yet), so a good striker is a must. I wonder if Tony Fernandes is muggy enough to accept £8 million for Austin, plus Becchio and rvw in part exchange for their rebuild :evil. 

Ruddy needs serious competition for his place in the team too, which Mark Bunn the vanilla midget wasn't and Declan Rudd is unlikely to ever be.

Not bothered about wingers because Redmond has come on a lot this season, while the Murphy twins should start seeing more game time. Don't really play with out and wingers either.

Any remaining transfer money should be used to buy Alex Neil a crown.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

schneiderlin has let it be known on french tv today that he will be leaving southampton this summer for a champions league team in the premiership, most likely to be arsenal


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



united_07 said:


> Seems rumours have switched from Hummels to united to Otamendi to united.
> 
> To be honest haven't really seen much of him. But it the quotes from his agent today are true he seems to want out.


If we're ask me his been one of la liga best CB this season along with barca CBS/Pique most notably.

Turned 27 in Feb. He would carry lot experience with him if he were to join us. Not flashy with passing or carrying ball up pitch that's not his game but his natural leader & aggressive no bullshit hard tackling CB. Likes playing high aggressive line which suits us & lvg perfectly. Great timing of his tackling & duals in air & 1 v 1 with players running at him. Might need tone down his tackling though cos can go down to ground & pace of PL might see him caught out by someone who zips by him but only hit deck to make a tackle if it's last resort & if can win ball clean first anyway. 

His price is a bugger though as its set at €50m/£36M & that fee in his contract as his release clause. Just as like it was with Herrera at Bilbao you either pay the fee up front & the full amount then or don't get the player at all. It's as simple as that really. He become most expensive CB in PL history but then again Otamendi one of the most complete CB around right now & this past season of Valencia his been main reason got 4th his been rock at back for them can play in 3 CB system as well so happy in back 4 or 3 which added bonus. Also he would know Rojo well so can have Argentina CB duo or English one with Jones & smalling. 

His salary will be quite low compared to what on now at Valencia (around €2m/£1.4m a year) to what could be on if joins us which think saw rumours of us offering him around €5m/£3.5m a year. With the fall of the Euro now it's now one best times for British teams to look around Europe at players.

For me this deal is a no brainer. We need a top CB this summer badly & I get the feeling Otamendi love to play for us anyway, so convincing him join us won't be hard plus offer him wages easily enough & how often does a top cb come available for £36m when think we paid 6m less for Shaw at 19 cos potential he has is huge whilst Otamendi is finished CB product that can take on as a team. & money is not issue to us if player worth having now then just pay the fee that is quoted & Valencia are not saying no all want is the realease clause in his deal to paid & they will let him go to whomever want right away without much fuss. So don't see issue with fee & so yes I think be a great signing for us that would improve us in a lot of key areas no end. Be so happy managed sign him this summer.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

If Rojo is getting 10M a year, Otamendi should at least demand 7M given they're comparative in many ways.

Also Sterling will end up at Arsenal. London, etc.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Ings, Milner, and Benteke.

Watch out rest of league.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

*Sami Khedira released by Madrid? I'm guessing he's plagued by injuries, sign him up Arsene!*


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Khedira already picked up by Juventus it looks like. Great signing.

Would be good to see Benteke in a Liverpool shirt, but I have said that for the last two years already. Oh well, at least Wisdom renewed his contract.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Seems United have signed Gaitan for the sixth transfer window in a row according to portuguese reports


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Spurs bid 12m for Danny Ings according to SKY SAUCES. I'd suspect it's to drive his tribunal cost up to cost us more. Either that or Levy left out a decimal point on his fax.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Javier Garrido gorn bor:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603503399649312768
Only got about three good months out of him, way back in 2012. Technically a very good footballer in possession, but chronically slow and weak defensively. Barely played in the last two seasons. Guessing this means we're bringing in another reserve left back. George Friend or Tyrone Mings, please. Toffolo doesn't look ready from what I've seen from him at Swindon (admittedly not a lot).


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

We're signing Mings because it rhymes with Ings.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Khedira's expected in Turin today for his medical. Not thrilled about this signing at all but whatever, free transfer and some depth.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave said:


> Ings, Milner, and Benteke.
> 
> Watch out rest of league.


Not to mention BALO is apparently staying 

OUR YEAR~


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

If we dare bring Falcao in :sad:


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Norwich signing Dorrans confirmed, two year contract.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603578899512074241
Christian Atsu sighted at Bournemouth as well, presumably for a loan. Interesting. Genuinely interested to see who the enw boys can snap up in the summer. Not seen a lot of Atsu, but if Everton were interested in him then I can only assume there is definitely upside to him, especially for a team like Bournemouth.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Atsu looks really flaky. Not a signing I'd have looked at as a new team in the league.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Don't speak ill of our loanees or you will get Moses again, Bulk.

God this Falcao thing better squash. Even as a third choice, no thanks.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I thought Howe wanted to sign good british lads and not flop foreigners :bigron


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Atsu was awful at Everton.

Fast as fuck but so weak and couldn't do much when he got onto the ball. 

Nice lad though from what has been said of him so good luck, just don't think he's cut out for the PL.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Saint Dick said:


> Khedira's expected in Turin today for his medical. Not thrilled about this signing at all but whatever, free transfer and some depth.


DAT Vidal replacement. >




Joel said:


> If we dare bring Falcao in :sad:


Oh, how the mighty has fallen...


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Razor King said:


> DAT Vidal replacement. >


lmao no way


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Khedira will surely be one of the top earners at the club.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Khedira will surely be one of the top earners at the club.


Yeah. Second only to Tevez I think. Possibly Buffon.

Still won't be in the first team though unless Allegri keeps using Vidal at attacking midfield.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

He'll most likely rotate with any of Vidal, Pogba or Marchisio depending on who needs rest.


----------



## BMFozzy (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Flux said:


> Christian Atsu sighted at Bournemouth as well, presumably for a loan. Interesting. Genuinely interested to see who the enw boys can snap up in the summer. Not seen a lot of Atsu, but if Everton were interested in him then I can only assume there is definitely upside to him, especially for a team like Bournemouth.


Atsu wasn't too impressive in the few games he played for us this season, although he did win player of the tournament at the African Cup of Nations back in January.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Liverpool 10m bid for Clyne has been rejected apparently


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I'm not surprised the cheap lousy shits.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Only one year left on his contract I've read so he'll be cheaper than one would've thought :dance

And there'll be nothing cheap about spending 32.5m on Benteke which I hear is imminent :mj2


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

^Not much upgrade for Clyne though  They're rivals.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Hey Southampton, nice to see you again.

Clyne would be a great signing but I've been burned badly regarding signings doing well (last season especially) so no one hold me to this post until the end of next season.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Clyne would be a great signing, but I really don't know why Wisdom got four years on his contract and Manquillo is sticking around for if we're buying Clyne. I also don't know why City or United aren't interested, but whatever.

32.5m for Benteke too. Bloody hell. Good player, but I doubt he'll fit in at all if we manage to sign him.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

United will come in for him I think, and they'll get him.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Gazetta reporting Bayern have bid 15+3 mil euros for Matteo Darmian. @Saint Dick, how good is he?

Bild suggesting a 25 mil bid for Gundogan, 3 year contract @ 8 mil pa.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Lol at £32.5m for Benteke. Do not want. 

He's a great player and all but yeah like Bulk said he probably won't fit into our squad enough to warrant paying so much for him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

By all accounts United are interested in Clyne. And I see him going there as he's said he wants to play in the Champions League. Seems all links that we are interested are dead which saddens me.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

The journos at The Times seem to think they've moved on. Maybe they're chasing Alves. Maybe they'll come back in to gazump us. :mj2



CGS said:


> Lol at £32.5m for Benteke. Do not want.
> 
> He's a great player and all but yeah like Bulk said he probably won't fit into our squad enough to warrant paying so much for him.


The thing that gets me about it is he's exactly the type of player that hasn't worked this season. A much better version, yes, but he's still not right. We never learn. :mj2


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I am almost certain we won't be looking for a RB this season. Mou will probably be content with Ivanovic (and Azpi as the backup I guess). It would be good to get one for sure, but I think we will strengthen in other areas besides the defense.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

should rename Dortmund to Bayern Munchen Feeder Club if they sign Gundogan


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Dybala and Khedria :hmm:

I actually like the Khedria signing tbh if it happens.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

read this on a facebook page

One of my sources have told me that Rodgers will leave Liverpool by mutual consent on 3rd June. This is the same source who told me the Stevie G leaving news well before it was announced.

:hmm:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

:hmm:

I'll wait and see on that one but don't see it happening


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Paul Hirst ‏@hirstclass 6m6 minutes ago

I'm told MUFC are no longer interested in Clyne so looks like Liverpool are in pole position to sign him

no idea who this is but @hirstclass makes me want to neck myself


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

CLYNE :mark:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I can confirm that, according to sauces, we will not be signing Mitrovic. More on this news as it develops.

EDIT: Jonas and Ryan Taylor have been released.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

In before we bid £25m for Clyne


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

No apparent competition for him. Of course we'll overbid.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Liverpool tapping Southampton again?

Fool me once....


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Wimmer to Tottenham, reportedly 5.5 mil euros
Ayew to Roma on a free circulating too. Gervinho out?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

*Kevin Mirallas accuses Blues of "breaking promises" over January transfer *



> Mirallas said: “Borussia Dortmund and Atletico Madrid were interested [in January], but Everton obliged me to stay at the club.
> 
> “I understood because our young group had performed below expectations. So I had to stay.
> 
> ...


Looks like he's off and it's another player Martinez has pissed off. He can join the list of Eto'o, Distin, Garbutt and Pienaar.

The handsome injury prone twat :mj2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Good guy woody letting them have Clyne, such a gent.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Jonas and Ryan Taylor have been released. Jak Alnwick, Remie Streete and Adam Armstrong too. The club have also confirmed that Facundo Ferreyra will be returning to Shakhtar.

Just wanna pay homage and say a massive thank you to the man of the moment, the man we couldn't have done it without....Facundo Ferreyra. Thanks for everything wor Chucky. You will be missed.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

What a great lad that Facundo Ferreyra. Its like we hardly knew ya.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Jonas :mj2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Jonas being released just seems so wrong after all this :mj2. Would have thought he would at least get a year extension.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

But Jonas isn't really good enough for the Premier League anymore. Can't be too emotional when a business decision is needed.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Newcastle United you heartless bastards releasing Jonas :mj2

Really hope he gets snapped up by a good club.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

inb4 90% of LFC transfers either flops or didn't get enough time to show their potential. #yetanotherbusysummer


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Agree with Joel, it seems harsh but the bottom line is Jonas isn't good enough anymore. From what I understand he's on quite high wages as well by the club's standards. He was a solid player for us for a time and I think it's safe to say he'll never be forgotten after last week. He's always come across as a fantastic personality as well, a true gentleman. Adeus.

Having said that, you have to wonder if even if he was worthy of a new contract if he'd have been given one. He's been highly critical of the regime for some time#


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/604379494183497729
(His last tweet)

And apparently he and Ryan were called up by Carver and told they were no longer needed. No other contact or talks with the club about their futures, just done like that. Very cold. The club have also offered Sammy Ameobi a contract who is no better than Jonas but I suppose has more of an upside and is probably only earning peanuts.

There's also something about compensation with Ameobi as well because he's under 24, I don't really know how it works but apparently if we hadn't offered him a contract he could leave and the club would get nothing. Vintage Ashley :cole


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Ferreyra is an FM legend for me, but to not even get a single game for a dog shit team like Newcastle :lol

Liverhampton raids continuing? inb4 we snap Clyne up first :fergie


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

AS says that we've met Vietto's release clause. Hope that puts an end to the Benteke discussion especially considering how poor he was today


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Another young Spanish-speaking striker to join and GOAT, before eventually breaking our hearts? Just what we need :mj2


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I'd be more disappointed in signing Benteke than i was when we signed Balo and Origi (and i was pretty annoyed at both of those)


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Rush said:


> I'd be more disappointed in signing Benteke than i was when we signed Balo and Origi (and i was pretty annoyed at both of those)


Noticing a trend in all these players you don't want at the club...:terry


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Rush was mad when Liverpool paid £11m for Sturridge as well :hmm:

I also heard from an unnamed source that he was disgusted that Andrew Symonds was part of the Australian side. And that he may or may not have chanted monkey noises at him. I'm still waiting for confirmation.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

:bigron to replace :brodgers to prevent more of these signings? @Rush

Edit: inb4 someone mentions Cyrille Regis :mj2


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



CamillePunk said:


> Noticing a trend in all these players you don't want at the club...:terry


:cudi

I also want/wanted Aspas, Alberto, Coates, Borini, Skrtel and Enrique to fuck off :brodgers 



Joel said:


> Rush was mad when Liverpool paid £11m for Sturridge as well :hmm:
> 
> I also heard from an unnamed source that he was disgusted that Andrew Symonds was part of the Australian side. And that he may or may not have chanted monkey noises at him. I'm still waiting for confirmation.


I was mad at the 11 mil fee, not b/c of sturridge m8


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

wow rus is a racist

see my avy for reaction


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Is it alright to come in here and talk about Huddersfield Town transfer rumours even though nobody gives a shit?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Only the Transfer Thread Commissioner can answer that

@Kiz


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



3MB4Life said:


> Is it alright to come in here and talk about Huddersfield Town transfer rumours even though nobody gives a shit?


Run it by me via PM first (since I am the assistant to the Transfer Thread Commissioner) and then I'll ask Kiz. 


I think we might need to brace ourselves for Falcao :ugh2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

i'll allow it


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> Junior Assistant of the Transfer Thread reporting for duty





Rockhead said:


> Run it by me via PM first (since *I am the assistant to the Transfer Thread Commissioner*) and then I'll ask Kiz


WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON???

@Kiz


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Why did you make yourself Junior assistant? Now you report to me :draper2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Kiz made me Junior Assistant :fuckedup

HAVE YOU EVER EVEN COMMISSIONED A TRANSFER THREAD?

DO YOU EVEN MS PAINT?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

schneiderlin to utd for 25 mil


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Kiz if you want those two out of your thread just say the word.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

they must fight for my love

fight fight fight fight


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I'm not here to cause trouble, Joel :woah

It's just that Rockhead is trying to sneak his way up the power ladder here

And we all know what happened the last time a guy Rockhead's size came into power. He bought a funny, big hat and had a European War named after him

Just saying is all


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Fucking Juve. I wanted Dybala and Khedira

Happy for Norwich's return just for Andre


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Gazetta reporting Bayern have bid 15+3 mil euros for Matteo Darmian. @Saint Dick, how good is he?
> 
> Bild suggesting a 25 mil bid for Gundogan, 3 year contract @ 8 mil pa.


He's good. Solid defensively, likes to get forward and can play right or left. Has been used as a centre back in a back three before too. Would love him at Juve.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

any west ham fans here?

Amy [email protected]

Sources: West Ham are talking to the following about the vacant manager position: De Boer, Unai Emery, Slaven Bilic & Marcelo Bielsa

Taylor agrees Swansea deal



> Neil Taylor has committed his future to Swansea City with a new four-year contract.
> 
> Swansea City full-back Neil Taylor has ended speculation over his future by agreeing a new four-year deal with the club.
> 
> ...



theres rumours we're after david marshall from cardiff. still linked heavily with milner too


----------



## james85 (May 14, 2015)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Man United should sell Rvp,he's past it.
With Falcao already gone,this would save them over half a million every week.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Bielsa in the prem would be great. However, I think his shine has worn off. 

Arsenal ain't signing anyone. I can already sense it.

We still need a top GK (we're the only ones in the top 6 without a legit star GK), a 3rd CB, another defensive mid (though, instead of a top guy, maybe just cover if Coq gets hurt), and a winger if Theo departs.

A out and out star striker would be nice but I don't see that happening.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/605388431326220289


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

'In demand Cleaverly' 

Legit wanna know who Evertons competition is for the guy


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Villa. Maybe Sociedad. :evil

Milner done by the end of the week according to the local journos. Ings has apparently agreed too.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I can't believe Milner is only 29. It feels like he's been around forever. Come back home to us James :drose


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/605488716774150145
:mj2

In the words of Mr. Freeze, 'damn that's cold'


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Vieira gonna bring Milner in with him :mark:

And Kun :mark:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

*Agreement to extend Jordi Alba's contact until 30 June 2020*



> FC Barcelona announce that they have reached an agreement with Jordi Alba to extend his contract until 30 June 2020.
> 
> His new buy out clause will be 150 million Euros.
> 
> The new contract will be signed in the next few days.


*Olympique Lyonnais sign Jérémy Morel from Marseille on three-year deal*










*Javier Pastore signs new contract with PSG*










*Sebastian Prödl signs for Watford*



> WATFORD FC is delighted to announce the signing of Austrian defender Sebastian Prödl on a five-year deal.
> 
> The Hornets won the race to sign the 27-year-old former Werder Bremen central defender amid strong interest from other Premier League sides.
> 
> ...


Real Madrid "not after" Sterling or Aguero



> ‘REAL NOT AFTER STERLING OR AGUERO’
> 
> Sky Sports’ Spanish football expert Guillem Balague has been speaking to Sky Sports News HQ this morning, and he says Real Madrid are not realistically looking at Raheem Sterling or Sergio Aguero, despite rumours linking both with moves to the Bernabeu.
> 
> ...


 @Green Light


> VIEIRA NOT THEIR MAN
> 
> Patrick Vieira is no longer under consideration by Newcastle if they decide to change head coach, according to Sky sources.
> 
> Sky Sportsalso understands the club will be holding talks with John Carver in the next 48 hours.





> BREAKING NEWS
> 
> Nigel Adkins is set to be named Sheffield United manager this evening, according to Sky sources.


 @Kiz



> CELTIC SIGN BOYATA
> 
> Celtic have signed Manchester City defender Dedryck Boyata on a four-year deal.
> 
> The 24-year-old struggled to establish himself at the Etihad Stadium and makes his move to the Scottish Premiership.


Paper Talk



> Arsenal are refusing to be drawn into a bidding war to match Liverpool’s £150,000-a-week offer to James Milner. (London Evening Standard)
> The Gunners could move for Gonzalo Higuain after reports in Italy suggest the striker is looking to leave Napoli. (London Evening Standard)
> Manchester United target Hugo Lloris has hinted that he has a verbal agreement to leave Tottenham. (Manchester Evening News)
> Reports in Spain say both Liverpool and Arsenal have triggered a £14.8m release clause in Luciano Vietto’s contract. (Liverpool Echo)
> ...


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Scottish transfers because you give a shit about those.


As was said above, Boyata has signed permanently for Celtic. Good move.
Dundee have signed Julen Etxabeguren Leanizbarrutia, as well as the slightly easier to spell David Mitchell.
Partick Thistle have signed ex-Hamilton keeper Tomas Cerny.
Hearts in talks to sign Gavin Reilly from Queen of the South.
Kilmarnock may make a move for Kris Boyd - again.
Wigan want Scott McDonald from Motherwell.
Aberdeen still not signing anyone.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Never knew David Mitchell could play the fitba, but it is Scotland I guess.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

he'd still be the best player in the league


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

@Andre



> Luton Town sign Cameron McGeehan from Norwich City for 'six-figure' sum
> Another completed deal for you as Norwich's Cameron McGeehan leaves Norwich City to join Luton Town in an undisclosed deal.
> The 20-year-old never played a first-team game for the Canaries, but Alex Neil has managed to attract a six figure sum for the midfielder who while on loan at Cambridge played against Manchester United in the FA Cup this term.
> It's a nice little earner for the Carrow Road outfit.


 @Marty



> 'I want to win titles, not just be shadowing at the top,' Lukaku told Sport Voetbal. 'I want to know how it feels to play in the big games. I'm 22. It's time to win trophies.'
> With Everton having won not a trophy since 1995 and not lifted a league title since 1987, they better start targeting a return to their glory years if they want to keep the Belgium striker happy.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Michael Essien signs for Panathiniakos.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> Bielsa in the prem would be great. However, I think his shine has worn off.
> 
> Arsenal ain't signing anyone. I can already sense it.
> 
> ...


According to Jeremy Wilson, Wenger's interested in Vidal and that's it for the summer. But, as you said, I can't see us signing anybody.

If Vidal happens, that would be incredible, yet do Juve really want to sell him? And if they are forced, City, Madrid, ManU, et al would all be in for him. Noises say Wenger is more interested in boosting his CM options than getting a striker.

On the GK'ing front, signing a GK would mean good-bye Szczesny, which I doubt Wenger would do. Same for CB. We already have Gabriel as 3rd choice and Chambers as 4th choice. Unless Chambers is going on loan, I can't see us getting a CB. We have Ajayi too - who Wenger seems to rate.

On Theo, he's going nowhere. There's no better club for him right now than Arsenal. He wants to play as a striker and Wenger played him as one in the biggest game of our season. It paid off as well. I can't think of any reason why Theo would want to leave at this stage.

We need a world class/top-tier striker though, but how many are available out there? Aguero is at City; Suarez at Barca. Benzema won't leave Madrid unless they go all out for Aguero. If they do, City may want Benzema as part of the deal. Cavani will cost a fortune and Costa is at Chelsea.

The likes of Jackson and Lacazette would cost around 30m. That'd be too steep for Wenger for those strikers.

It's looking incredibly likely that we don't sign anybody unless somebody pops up like Ozil or Alexis. If a top player from Barca/Bayern/Real are available, I expect Wenger to move for them, but this summer - even that's looking unlikely.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I can see Arsenal getting Jackson Martinez.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> Bielsa in the prem would be great. However, I think his shine has worn off.
> 
> Arsenal ain't signing anyone. I can already sense it.
> 
> ...


You think Mignolet is a legit star? :kobe


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Apparently Huddersfield are looking to strengthen the squad at left-back and a name I've heard being thrown around is Matthew Briggs who just got relegated with Millwall. His team-mate Danny Shittu is another person who I've heard would strengthen the central defensive channel so I wonder if those are two players Town are looking at. Nathan Byrne from recently-promoted Swindon has also been linked to Huddersfield to build a stronger defense for next season. Midfielders linked with the club include Sam Morsy and Conor Hourihane to replace the departed Oscar Gobern and the hole that was left by Oliver Norwood leaving.

And I also heard we are wanting another two players from Swindon. I swear to God, I think we only have two scouts who don't like doing a lot of work. We just come across as fucking poachers half of the time in transfer rumours.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

how mad is everyone gonna be when we loan pirlo from new york


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

We're gonna sign Joel Matip from Schalke 03.

RIP IN PEACE Mercier.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Green Light said:


> We're gonna sign Joel Matip from Schalke 03.
> 
> RIP IN PEACE Mercier.


this is not good news.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

We worked so hard to get Torres and now are about to sign New Torres. All the good work in past transfer windows gone down the pan. No interest in Griezmann who would boost our starting XI, but trying to do a deal for Falcao who will waste a spot in our squad. Incredibly silly.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Chelsea legend Juan Cuadrado could be going back to Serie A.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Rockhead said:


> Chelsea legend Juan Cuadrado could be going back to Serie A.


Are they retiring the number 23 in his honour?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

is the falcao deal just a mendes favour? sounds like it may really be happening 

would be a touch embarrassing i wouldve thought if something like that did end up happening


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Joel said:


> We worked so hard to get Torres and now are about to sign New Torres. All the good work in past transfer windows gone down the pan. No interest in Griezmann who would boost our starting XI, but trying to do a deal for Falcao who will waste a spot in our squad. Incredibly silly.


Assuming you're a Chelski fan, I've heard that they're the favourites to get Charlie Austin, who if nothing else will be cover for Costa and can probably be a good player to bring off the bench if you need a goal.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Kiz said:


> is the falcao deal just a mendes favour? sounds like it may really be happening
> 
> would be a touch embarrassing i wouldve thought if something like that did end up happening


I'm gonna guess this ends up with Chelsea getting Hames once Real get bored of him :hmm:

Unless there is some other Mendes client who will likely be moving in the next season or two


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Razor King said:


> According to Jeremy Wilson, Wenger's interested in Vidal and that's it for the summer. But, as you said, I can't see us signing anybody.
> 
> If Vidal happens, that would be incredible, yet do Juve really want to sell him? And if they are forced, City, Madrid, ManU, et al would all be in for him. Noises say Wenger is more interested in boosting his CM options than getting a striker.
> 
> ...


Im a blackburn fan so as a neutral IMO Arsenal need 4 players... all down the spine of the team 

World Class GK (Cech?)
A Top class CB to partner Koscielny is in my opinion Mert is nowhere near good enough (Not seen enough of Gabriel who could be that person?)
A midfielder enforcer... especially if Wenger is going to stick with Cazorla in CM or Wilshire and again in my opinion Coquelin isn't good enough for a team who have aspirations of winning the league. (Khedira??)
And Someone who can bag 20+ a season (Martinez maybe? and maybe unpopular here but if they can lower he's wages substantially take a punt of Falcoa who in my opinion still have plenty in him despite what happened at UTD as IMO he showed good movement constantly etc..but didn't receive the ammunition to score enough goals.)


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Scottish transfers because you give a shit.


Zakaria Bakkali isn't signing for Celtic - probably Valencia
Kilmarnock and Burton Albion battling for Partick Thistle's Higginbotham
Paul Hartley wants to bring Crystal Palace loanees to Dundee
Scott Robinson moves from Hearts to Kilmarnock
Nathan Thomas, released by Motherwell, moves to Mansfield
Multiple Scottish clubs targeting Hearts' released Adam Eckersley
Grant Adam (Morton goalkeeper) has rejected an offer from Yeovil

CPFC fans: What players from your reserves would be good for Dundee?


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



rikers10 said:


> Im a blackburn fan so as a neutral IMO Arsenal need 4 players... all down the spine of the team
> 
> World Class GK (Cech?)
> A Top class CB to partner Koscielny is in my opinion Mert is nowhere near good enough (Not seen enough of Gabriel who could be that person?)
> ...


I think Khedira's gone to Juve so if he isn't an option, I would go with Schniederlin if they can lure him away from the Saints. And if Van Gaal is looking to spend his £250 million pounds and Herrerra feels displaced in the side, they might be able to sign him. I still think Aaron Ramsey has a role to play in that position though.

At CB, I'd look abroad for maybe Marquinhos or Varana, I'd want a younger centre-back so those are two guys I would definitely look at. I've also heard a lot about Jetro Willems from PSV who is apparently a very strong centre-back with good pace so he could be a good investment.

And up-front, with how strong Arsenal are on the wing, you want a player who can take that ball off a cross and sink it away. Developing that into their tactics with a strong stiker would mean way more goals. Martinez could be a good buy but someone else I'd rate is Giovanni Dos Santos. He's fast and he's brilliant off the first time volley. Having him slip through defenses to get crosses from Sanchez and Ozil would probably assure goals for Arsenal next season. And GDS can defenitely keep up with the rest of the Arsenal attacl.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



rikers10 said:


> Im a blackburn fan so as a neutral IMO Arsenal need 4 players... all down the spine of the team
> 
> World Class GK (Cech?)
> A Top class CB to partner Koscielny is in my opinion Mert is nowhere near good enough (Not seen enough of Gabriel who could be that person?)
> ...


I'd love Cech, but Chelsea won't do business with us. Plus, Cech can ensure a big pay check elsewhere. Unless he's hell-bent on staying in London, it's very difficult to pull off the transfer.

As for a DM, well, ideally Schneiderlin is what we want. Wenger doesn't though. He wants an all-rounder in the middle, which is why the noises say Vidal. I don't think it'll happen anyway.

A striker up top, a top quality, is absolutely mandatory if we're serious about contending. Can't see many available though. Wenger sees Theo and Giroud as one with Welbeck as their back-up. It's hard to convince Wenger otherwise when he says we have 5 strikers at the club - Giroud, Walcott, Welbeck, Alexis, and YAYA.

As for Falcao, he's done as far as top-tier football goes. With Chelsea's interest and his massive wages, Wenger won't go anywhere near a player whose injuries seem to have ruined him. If Mourinho is interested in a player, I do have to assume that he's seen something in Falcao that others haven't, yet Falcao isn't realistic and a gamble not worth taking for a club that doesn't have the resources that Chelsea and the likes do.

I've heard rave reviews about Jackson though, but I haven't watched him play except in the CL. If he's as good as he's hyped, which I doubt, I wouldn't mind him.

Having said that, I honestly have no idea what Wenger has planned for the summer.

Coquelin is good enough as a DM for us. It's his back-up when the eventual injury hits that worries me. Flamini is Flamini and Arteta has lost his legs.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

_Liverpool FC ‏@LFC
#LFC are delighted to announce a deal has been agreed to sign James Milner from Manchester City, subject to a medical _

Really happy with that.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

5 year deal and likely the highest paid player at the club at 29, leaving cos he wants to play in centre midfield where he wasnt good enough to play for us there.

really don't understand why he's left, 5 years and a pay rise aside.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Milner will be good at CM for Pool. Can-Hendo-Milner sounds very industrious.

Hoffenheim sign Fabian Scharr from Basel.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

he's been very ordinary whenever he's played with us there. he played cm against boro and put in a shocker


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I think he'll be fine as long as he's not part of a two man midfield. If we play a diamond next season then Milner and Hendo as the midfield runners could be really good with a defensive midfielder at the base, whether that be Lucas or a new DM.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Is Matip shit HoL? I'll be shocked if we sign him anyway. The board apparently deemed last season that four CBs was too many and we've got that poverty cunt Lascelles coming in so that's already our quota filled.


Cabaye being linked with a move to Palace


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Cabaye rumour is from the Sun, isn't it? Probably safe on that one.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Wonderful news for @Shepard if this is correct. Not so good for the other teams likely to be scrapping at the bottom of the prem table:

http://hereisthecity.com/en-gb/2015/06/04/report-dick-advocaat-agrees-sunderland-contract/

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag..._-SunSportdesk-_-20150604-_-Sport-_-188736345



> Dick Advocaat has decided to agree on a one-year contract with Premier League club Sunderland, according to The Sun.
> 
> It has been reported by the British tabloid that the Dutchman has made a U-turn on his initial decision not to carry on at the Stadium of Light.
> 
> ...


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

DICK RISES AGAIN :woo

THE SECOND COMING OF DICK :woo


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

*Milner being converted to a CM for Liverpool sounds like classic Liverpool. *


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Razor King said:


> According to Jeremy Wilson, Wenger's interested in Vidal and that's it for the summer. But, as you said, I can't see us signing anybody.
> 
> If Vidal happens, that would be incredible, yet do Juve really want to sell him? And if they are forced, City, Madrid, ManU, et al would all be in for him. Noises say Wenger is more interested in boosting his CM options than getting a striker.
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm wrong but would of thought that Arsenal need a deeper cm/cdm more then any other kind of cm this summer. Without Coquelin arsenal have no holder & no protection for the defence from any other of their midfielders.

Is so many games in season if arsenal ever want to be able to go after league & even CL then need bigger squad so can rotate & in Certain games need more then just Coquelin in cm who I do rate as good DM in big games might be worth playing with a 4-2-3-1 with 2 more defense minded midfielders. Game against us at OT in May is perfect example of how expose spaces in 1st half with only having one sitter which was Coquelin in arsenal team. 

Basically playing 4-1-4-1 then as front 4 were to narrow & to high up pitch. Left felliani & Herrera alone in pockets & Coquelin didn't know if should stick or twist & as result freed up Blind to dictate game that 1st half & played big part in Herrera goal. Afterwards in 2nd half brought Ramsey more central (where should be starting his wasted stuck on right flank IMO) then Wenger put on Walcott to right side to stretch us down flanks with his pace but win big games need more of solid base from start. Wenger showed that got it in him change game with subs but to win leagues need shut teams out & down first & build on that. 

Look at Jose Chelsea when played us won't risk Cesc in cm so plays zouma alongside matic instead then bang there's his 2 sitters & felliani marked out game & has no impact on game at all. It's simple, crude but damn effective & arsenal need improve big games next season. It's to naive just play with 1 natural holder. You need More of physical edge in that cm zone. Arsenal without Coqulien to me far to easy play through & against & not only top side in Pl who have that same issue & were in the exact same boat. 

Arsenal have quality of attackers get away with playing just 1 deeper cm in most games just as Chelsea shown this past season with matic alongside Cesc but that didn't & won't always work. 

Judging by rumours & speculation going around at the moment look like arsenal are seriously interested in kondogbia of Monaco. Now that's the type of midfielder that would help solve a lot key issues in that arsenal team.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Praying we see the return of Prime Aston Villa CM James Milner when he was twatting them in from 30 yards


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Papers saying Tom Cleverley has signed a 5 year £50K per week deal at Everton.

I'm not going to an Everton game for at least the next 5 years, the little gobshite. A year closer to getting rid of one useless midget in Osman and then this autist joins the same team to eventually replace him for years to come.


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Fabian Scharr going to Hof is supising. thought he would get a much better move.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Watford sign a Lithuanian goalkeeper to compete for a regular first team place.

Anyone still think they're staying up?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Dick likes us


he really likes us



super happy w/ this b/c there really wasn't an alternative that fit what we were looking for better than the man himself. now pls buy some players that aren't shite and maybe we can have a season where im not dreading april and may


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Shep while you're here can you please confirm/deny the rumour that you've embarked on a career as a Hip-Hop artist and this is in fact your alter ego 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/303050-rapshepard.html

@Shepard


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I can confirm.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Best of luck brother. I look forward to hearing you drop some sick bars.

Maybe you can get a feature on Holly Hagan's next track given your Geordie Shore connections






:denirolol


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

i don't think i can spit hot fire like she can



> Geordie Shore Superstar, Holly Hagan delivers her fantastic new video 'Milkshake'
> 
> Holly Hagan, born and bred in Thornaby, Middlesbrough, made her début onto our screens in May 2011 when she appeared in the first ever series of one of MTV’s most popular shows, Geordie Shore. Since then, life has never been the same for Holly where she is now known for her wild side, vibrant hair colours, and her one liners, arguably making her one of the most entertaining cast members of the hit show.
> 
> ...


:lol dying


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Green Light said:


> Shep while you're here can you please confirm/deny the rumour that you've embarked on a career as a Hip-Hop artist and this is in fact your alter ego
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/303050-rapshepard.html
> 
> @Shepard


very subtle name choice


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

wait till my RapBulk account joins.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Green Light said:


> Best of luck brother. I look forward to hearing you drop some sick bars.
> 
> Maybe you can get a feature on Holly Hagan's next track given your Geordie Shore connections
> 
> ...


*Not being funny but this is a real head bopper. Omg Cascada on the suggested videos too :woo*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

*omg youtube decided to randomly play DJ SAMMY afterwards :drose*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Marty said:


> Papers saying Tom Cleverley has signed a 5 year £50K per week deal at Everton.
> 
> I'm not going to an Everton game for at least the next 5 years, the little gobshite. A year closer to getting rid of one useless midget in Osman and then this autist joins the same team to eventually replace him for years to come.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Shepard said:


> wait till my RapBulk account joins.


We're taking over.

Above pic makes it look like Cleverley is from the streets with us.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

leave THE CLEV alone, there are worse players out there stealing a living off better wages tbh


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



The Monster said:


> Maybe I'm wrong but would of thought that Arsenal need a deeper cm/cdm more then any other kind of cm this summer. Without Coquelin arsenal have no holder & no protection for the defence from any other of their midfielders.
> 
> Is so many games in season if arsenal ever want to be able to go after league & even CL then need bigger squad so can rotate & in Certain games need more then just Coquelin in cm who I do rate as good DM in big games might be worth playing with a 4-2-3-1 with 2 more defense minded midfielders. Game against us at OT in May is perfect example of how expose spaces in 1st half with only having one sitter which was Coquelin in arsenal team.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. We need a CDM more than any other midfielder. But you know how Wenger is.

After the resurgence of Coquelin, he now wants more of an all-rounder than a plain CDM. We've been playing Santi as a DLP since January. Ramsey should be playing in the middle, but his passing and vision isn't at the level of Santi. He poses an attacking threat, which is precisely why Wenger's moved him to the right. I don't agree with that, but Ramsey in middle is just an inferior version of Lampard right now - amazing goal-scoring midfielder, yet can't dictate the play.

Also, Wenger will never play with two DMs. It's against his philosophy. He believes a big club must win with "class" and "style," so yeah - there you go. Even in games when we had nothing going for us and half the squad was gone/injured, he went and attacked (ManU 8-2). The one time he won it by parking the bus - FA Cup in 2005 - he considers it his "least favorite" moment as a manager.

Schneiderlin is the likeliest option for us. It's straight forward. For some reason, Wenger doesn't seem to be interested in him though. He'll most likely head North to you guys.

I'm more in favor of getting a top quality striker and a DM. Wenger will wait until August for that big money signing. Perhaps he's looking at Vidal and Modric in the middle and see how Juve and Madrid respond. Both seem unlikely. Wenger seems to be in for a CM more than a CF this summer, but he won't say no to one if one does pop up.

Reports are coming for Kongdogbia and Higuain. But it's the Metro...


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Desecrated said:


> Cabaye rumour is from the Sun, isn't it? Probably safe on that one.


Not sure but I actually don't think a loan move is outside the realm of possibility. Cabaye has said that he needs to be playing first-team football with Euro 2016 coming up, if he can't get a permanent move to a top club who could match whatever he's earning right now with PSG then I could see him moving out on loan for a year. 

Cabaye was quite positive with his words about Pardew when he left and his boyfriend Debuchy would be just down the road so who knows. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Paper Talk:

- Milan could be ready to make a shock swoop to re-sign Mario Balotelli.
- Manchester United have agreed a double deal to sign Morgan Schneiderlin and Dani Alves.
- Martin Skrtel has hit out at Liverpool’s latest contract offer.
- Dick Advocaat will be given a £25m transfer kitty following his u-turn to take over as manager.

- Internazionale are keen on signing Manchester United outcast Nani.


hey @Marty



> CLEVERLEY CLOSE TO TOFFEES DEAL
> 
> Sky sources understand that Tom Cleverley is having a medical with Everton after agreeing a five-year deal.
> 
> The midfielder is out contract this summer and while there has been interest from Aston Villa, it looks as though Cleverley is heading to Goodison.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

these Dani Alves rumours are pissing me off. we don't need him, he's getting on a bit now, we need someone younger with a longer career ahead of him. Also I could see Nani getting another chance this season, same with Hernandez.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

BREAKING NEWS

Watford have appointed Quique Sanchez Flores as their new head coach.

The former Atletico Madrid boss has signed a two-year deal with the Premier League new boys.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Scottish Football transfers and paper talk because we can't stop, and we won't stop.


Sunderland's Dick could be spending some of his big transfer money on Virgil van Dijk
Meanwhile Celtic are looking at Sunderland's Steven Fletcher
Celtic also looking to replace Virgil with the similarly named Mitchells Dijks
Celtic and Hearts to battle for Nigerian defender Jowon Oshaniwa
Celtic have made a bid to Colo Colo for their Chile international striker Juan Delgado
Also being looked at by Celtic: Sergio Araujo, Jonathas, Alireza Jahanbakhsh
But Erik Johansson will avoid any transfer discussion involving Celtic until after Sweden's internationals
Aberdeen and Barnsley chasing Marley Watkins
Three Premiership clubs looking to sign Mark Durnan from Queen of the South
Motherwell want to take on Louis Laing permanently
Hearts will soon finally sign Gavin Reilly, and also looking at Rotherham's Conor Newton
Preston North End keen to sign Rangers' Ian Black

tl;dr: "Celtic signing everyone from the minor leagues of Europe and South America"


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

REAL TO BUY BACK CASEMIRO

Real Madrid have decided to exercise the right to re-sign Casemiro, rather than let him remain with Porto.

The midfielder spent last season on loan with Porto, who told Real they wanted to make the deal permanent for €15m.

However, there was a clause in his contract allowing Real to buy him back as long as they told the Portuguese side of their intentions before June 5 and paid €7.5m.
@Marty

paul joyce ‏@pjoyceexpress 11s11 seconds ago
Everton to sign Tom Cleverley on free transfer.

Watford sign Lithuanian keeper Giedrius Arlauskis on a free from Steaua Bucharest [BBC]


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Speaking of Portuguese clubs, both managers of Benfica and Sporting (Jorge Jesus and Marco Silva) have left their respective clubs, and newspapers say it's very likely for a reversal of roles to occur.

Jorge Jesus is almost garanteed to have joined Sporting and Marco Silva's agent was spotted at Benfica's stadium.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Razor King said:


> I agree with you. We need a CDM more than any other midfielder. But you know how Wenger is.
> 
> After the resurgence of Coquelin, he now wants more of an all-rounder than a plain CDM. We've been playing Santi as a DLP since January. Ramsey should be playing in the middle, but his passing and vision isn't at the level of Santi. He poses an attacking threat, which is precisely why Wenger's moved him to the right. I don't agree with that, but Ramsey in middle is just an inferior version of Lampard right now - amazing goal-scoring midfielder, yet can't dictate the play.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with signing Vidal. His immense talent but he likely take up santi spot in side i would Imagine & adding in a player like him doesn't solve key issues in your side in that midfield zone. 

Vidal bring good qualities to arsenal his work horse & got a great engine on him. Know for chile play deeper role but don't shackle player like him let go box to box or push him further forward & you guys already have those types of players. Vidal be upgrade on Whilshere simple put cos stay fit longer but I wouldn't say his able play passes around dictating game from deeper position. If you were to sign Vidal then another more deeper cm then make sense but Vidal by himself seems strange idea.

I get what saying about Wenger & principles. Rather play well with style which can be adored for then win ugly & be "hated" by neutrals because of it. Think it was around BvB game last year when guys went to Germany someone at press conference asked Wenger about playing Ozil on LW & playing a 4-1-4-1 with only believe Arteta? Sitting. Then Wenger replied with something along lines of "well I have to play ozil somewhere & that was were he could play so plays on left" & that he was "playing a 4-1-4-1 so could fit in all the players in attack". That's naive in the extreme. To believe can challenge let alone even win a league playing such open style without any defensive minded players in a team is dumb. Without Coquelin I seriously worry for you guys just because not any of your other cm have any clear defensive aspects to their own game so basically playing 5-0-5 shape at times. 

Think arsenal say need least 4 top quality signings in 4 key areas. GK, CB, CDM & CF. Then maybe another cm along with a CDM if you guys want sign a Vidal type cm to. 

I couldn't Nor can't believe that arsenal are not interested in signing Schneiderlin. Think he himself already said that wants go to cl team & think wants stay in PL to. With Chelsea & Man city don't think even considering him just assumed join arsenal but when saw we were chasing him apparently I was over the moon.

His Exactly the type of cm both us & arsenal are crying out for me in my opinion. We need to replace carrick with someone younger this summer & Schneiderlin makes so much sense. Add more mobility & better tackler & win ball higher up pitch with his pressing which something carrick can't do & no reason Schneirderlin can't play with carrick & learn off him like carrick did when he first joined us partnering Scholes for a season before become our main cm himself. Seemed like Wenger really wanted him last year to not even consider him this summer now his certain to leave just seems so odd I can only think that someone got there first & wages & fees bigger then what we her prepared to go to. Huge wasted chance I think be huge hit any of top4 sides. I'd be disappointed if we don't chase him or even someone else signs him.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Cleverly has signed for Everton. Official now. 

Honestly disgusted. 

I'm buying a season ticket right now and I'm ripping it up in protest.

Horrible little manc meff.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

top kek

He's finally gone for good :mark:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Assistant coach Colin Pascoe's calves have been sacked by Liverpool. 

Oh, and the rest of him too. 

Rumors circulating that Kovacic has agreed to terms with Liverpool. He's a god in FM but how good is he IRL? 

I wonder if we're going to address our biggest needs this summer, i.e a solid defensive midfielder and a top class striker. Sturridge isn't a viable no. 1 when he isn't fit most of the time, and I'm not inspired by the idea of Balo/Borini/Lambert/Ings/Origi leading the line.

I said all of this last year and we didn't sign a DM and we signed Balo/Lambert.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

There aren't that many strikers available this window. Well Lacazette is, but I expect he would want Champions League. Why do you think we are looking at recycling poverty players like Falcao? :mj2


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

some paper in Italy reporting Lazio have agreed a 15m deal with us to sign :rvp

doubtful as he's LVG's man crush

and good luck to The Clev at Everton


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Ings is a beast CP, wot u on about? That deal should be done within the next few days as he's off with the U21s this summer with around an 5-8 million tribunal fee.

The rest of them? Eh. The thing with Balotelli is that everyone knows he has the ability, he just spends too much time sulking to ever show it. Lambert should have gotten more playing time when Balotelli was being a useless cunt up-front. Borini can run for days but the lad couldn't score in a brothel with a hand full of 50s.

Also, regarding Milner, they reckon part of the reason he's agreed to go to Liverpool is that they've agreed to make him the new skipper. While I'm not convinced Henderson is ready quite yet (still think he's the right choice long-term), is Milner? If we could sort out the Skrtel contract situation, I'd give it to him.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Skrtel is trash tho mang, a very poor man's Vidic :fergie


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Vidic is trash, oh the memories of Torres haunting him, joy.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

*Kovacic has tons of potential but has pretty much been a flop at Inter. If you can get the best out of him it's a good move but I don't see it happening. Most likely another Markovic. Milner/Kovacic/Ings is shaping up to be another vintage Liverpool transfer window. *


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

inter probably wont see kovacic, but a big fee would tempt them.

lacazette to psg sounds on.


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

They sold us Coutinho, clearly they aren't that bright when it comes to young players.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



KENNY said:


> Vidic is trash, oh the memories of Torres haunting him, joy.


:lol

memories of him lifting the Premier League trophy multiple times, Champions League, League Cup a few times, Club World Cup, Community Shield's etc

Skrtel however 8*D


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Ings is a good player but surely we need a better option as our number one, especially since Sturridge is made of glass.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Guys, I've chosen to be a Tottenham fan. It's only fitting that I choose a completely average team to go with my other average teams.









Seems like Lloris may go Man U if/when De Gea moves? 



CamillePunk said:


> Ings is a good player but surely we need a better option as our number one, especially since Sturridge is made of glass.


What about Balotelli? :lelbron2


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Does he play for us? Hadn't noticed.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

De Gea won't leave, I wont allow him :jay


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Ings isn't a world class number one, no. He's definitely a much better option than anything we have at the minute. He's still only 22 as well.

Still, I do think we need someone else and I'm not sure that someone else is Benteke. Maybe we should challenge Chelsea for Falcao so he can be out-crapped by Balotelli. :draper2


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Ings isn't a goalkeeper guys.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Barcelona have signed Aleix Vidal from Sevilla for 18m.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



CamillePunk said:


> Assistant coach Colin Pascoe's calves have been sacked by Liverpool.
> 
> Oh, and the rest of him too.
> 
> ...


Neither of those are our biggest needs when CB is still an issue. We're selling off Borini which is good, just need to replace him with quality. 

Best rumour i've seen today is that we're in the lead to sign Ibra :lmao Silly season is great. 



Seabs said:


> *Kovacic has tons of potential but has pretty much been a flop at Inter. If you can get the best out of him it's a good move but I don't see it happening. Most likely another Markovic. Milner/Kovacic/Ings is shaping up to be another vintage Liverpool transfer window. *


Kovacic and Milner are fine, do not want Ings at all.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

*Just fine is nowhere near enough though.*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

IMO, we need to play Can in that CM role next season and buy another CB, one with proven quality this time. Kovacic ive seen play a handful of times, so i can't really make any assessment on him, but personally i do think Milner will be a good, solid signing. Can't we entice Masch back lol. 

We still need another striker, probably two TBH. Who knows how many games Sturridge will play, and Mario lol? If he stays, he won't be through Brendan's choice IMO.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Don't see the problem fans have with Ings. Playing for a relegated team he got 11(?) PL goals. His style of play is pretty much perfect to the way we play and he's not gonna be first choice, or second choice, he'll be competing with Origi for third choice. As long as we get that top quality forward in who will get us 20 goals or thereabouts, he's really not a bad backup at all.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

you have that guy apparently, his name is Daniel Sturridge


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Kovacic will do well next season Seabs, as will Milner. Apparently we're also after Umtiti who i know nothing about other than he's good on FM which is fairly meaningless. Not sure why we want to get rid of Lovren so quickly given that Kolo and Skrtel are far worse players. Lovren won more tackles, won more headers, and intercepted the ball more often than either player. 



Prince Jax said:


> Don't see the problem fans have with Ings. Playing for a relegated team he got 11(?) PL goals. His style of play is pretty much perfect to the way we play and he's not gonna be first choice, or second choice, he'll be competing with Origi for third choice. As long as we get that top quality forward in who will get us 20 goals or thereabouts, he's really not a bad backup at all.


Someone has to score the goals for them. Stats time (for the PL only). If we go by goals per minute of play the Sturridge in an injury riddled season has him beat with 0.48, then Ings with 0.33, then Borini with 0.22, Lambert with 0.22 and Balo trailing with 0.1. He played for a total of 3025 minutes last season, Borini had only 401, Lambert 863, Balo 942 and Sturridge only 753. If you give Borini 7.5 times the amount of gametime then he's likely to score more than the 1 goal he got. Ings wouldn't be a huge upgrade over Borini imho. With Origi already coming in we need quality rather than another average striker.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

"Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 4m4 minutes ago

#LFC are delighted to announce that a deal has been agreed to sign striker Danny Ings, subject to a medical."


:fuckthis 

Fucking hell we know how to sign some average players. He's not a bad player but he's honestly not much of an improvement on borini. So now we have sturridge, balo, borini, lambert, origi and ings while Rodgers loves to play 1 striker formations. Great stuff.


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Ever the pessimist.

Ings is proven in the league and he's not signed to be a starter. He's better than Borini and he won't be able to do as bad of a job as Balo.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

He's not much better than Borini and exactly, he's not a first choice at Liverpool. Which means he's getting far, far less than the 11 goals he got playing pretty much every game for Burnley. Would be stoked to see him prove me wrong but Ings and Origi are going to make this season fucking hard to watch. Yet another 6th-7th place finish ahead.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Rush said:


> Someone has to score the goals for them. Stats time (for the PL only). If we go by goals per minute of play the Sturridge in an injury riddled season has him beat with 0.48, then Ings with 0.33, then Borini with 0.22, Lambert with 0.22 and Balo trailing with 0.1. He played for a total of 3025 minutes last season, Borini had only 401, Lambert 863, Balo 942 and Sturridge only 753. If you give Borini 7.5 times the amount of gametime then he's likely to score more than the 1 goal he got. Ings wouldn't be a huge upgrade over Borini imho. With Origi already coming in we need quality rather than another average striker.


Stats never tell the whole story. Ings was playing in arguably the worst football side in the league and still scored 11 times. Put him with players like Coutinho instead of Boyd and friends and you'll probably see a better goals per minute ratio.

He's much better suited to us than Borini is. His build up play is better, he can take a man on, touch and close control is better. Only thing I really like about Borini is his work rate and movement, he really offered nothing more than that.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Ings will be getting better service at Liverpool though which could increase his goal count. Wouldn't write him off just yet Rush, you never really know. When Huddersfield signed Lee Novak, he hadn't played league football before and I thought he was gonna be a benchwarmer at best. He came in and became one of the best strikers on the team very quickly. I also thought he had a bad attitude because he had a fist-fight with Coloccini in a friendly before he signed but that was hardly ever a problem. I've learned being a Huddersfield Town fan to never judge anyone before they join the club and most of the time if I did pre-judge, I'd look like an idiot.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

the problem is liverpool have 1 main striker and about 5 who are squad level players. ings isnt a need. they need someone better.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

We're after Immobile. Good player. He didn't have the best of times in Germany but he's proven in Serie A and may be enough firepower to give us a lot better chance of catching up with Juventus. We will some better defenders first of all though. New fullbacks please.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



3MB4Life said:


> Ings will be getting better service at Liverpool though which could increase his goal count. Wouldn't write him off just yet Rush, you never really know. When Huddersfield signed Lee Novak, he hadn't played league football before and I thought he was gonna be a benchwarmer at best. He came in and became one of the best strikers on the team very quickly. I also thought he had a bad attitude because he had a fist-fight with Coloccini in a friendly before he signed but that was hardly ever a problem. I've learned being a Huddersfield Town fan to never judge anyone before they join the club and most of the time if I did pre-judge, I'd look like an idiot.


He'll be getting less minutes and he won't the "the guy" at Liverpool. Borini scored 7 goals in 32 league games for Sunderland last season, this season he did fuck all. Lambert scored 13 goals for Southampton last season, fuck all this season. Balotelli had 14 for AC Milan last season (granted a fair few penalties), he performed like a fucking donkey this season. All the blokes we have can score goals when they're the main guy playing plenty of minutes in a team. Fact of the matter is, like Kiz said, we have 1 great striker and 4-5 squad players. Ings is yet another squad player, he isn't going to change a fucking thing next season. 

Both the signings we've made so far show absolutely zero ambition.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Well the hope is that Balo, Lambert and Borini are getting shipped out. That would leave us with Sturridge, Ings and Origi plus one more striker who will likely be competing with Sturridge for the starting role. Like I said, Ings is way more suited to Liverpool than any of the current three.

But I do agree with you, so far there is very little ambition from the club in the transfer window, while I do think Milner and Ings are good signings, they need to be coupled with the top quality signings this side really needs.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I don't think Ings is at all a bad signing. Like Kiz said, not a need, but a good signing. The comparison with the current strikes is a fair way off because, although he'll be a squad player, he's completely different to all of them. He's a better fit in terms of style because he's both mobile (which Rickie unfortunately wasn't, and Balo never was going to be), and he doesn't have a first touch that makes you think you yourself have a shot of making it one day (Borini). He's not a superstar, no, but I think he'll actually end with a decent goal tally next season if he plays. I really feel like both he and Origi are being generally underrated as donkeys, when they're really not. Do we need a top striker? Absolutely. I don't think Origi and Ings can just be classed as useless backups either though. Both will fit better than the current bunch, and both are better options for us, if not better strikers, than the other striker I'm expecting us to buy.

The Kovacic stuff seems utter crap btw. All of it is coming from Italy from the likes of Tancredi. Not happening.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Rush said:


> He'll be getting less minutes and he won't the "the guy" at Liverpool. Borini scored 7 goals in 32 league games for Sunderland last season, this season he did fuck all. Lambert scored 13 goals for Southampton last season, fuck all this season. Balotelli had 14 for AC Milan last season (granted a fair few penalties), he performed like a fucking donkey this season. All the blokes we have can score goals when they're the main guy playing plenty of minutes in a team. Fact of the matter is, like Kiz said, we have 1 great striker and 4-5 squad players. Ings is yet another squad player, he isn't going to change a fucking thing next season.
> 
> Both the signings we've made so far show absolutely zero ambition.


Valid point. Only place where Huddersfield are really good is in goal with Smithies. Everywhere else isn't really up to scratch. Even our forwards who are supposed to be brilliant struggle to score half the time. Thing is, we had a load of good players in Scannell, Smithies, Norwood, Clayton, Ward, Hunt, Clarke and Southern and then we let them all go on frees or for almost nothing. Just hope Stead can keep his form from last season up and we could have some more goals to win all those drawn fixtures we got last season. I still insist that letting Rhodes go was one of the biggest mistakes the club has ever made because we went from the team winning by a few goals to the team who draw all the time and it's because we didn't have Rhodes upfront. I really don't think there are any first-team strikers for the Premier League clubs anyway this window except maybe Martinez and Lacazette. Really don't think Liverpool have many other options than to just find a tactic that works for the strikers the have cause I don't think many teams are gonna be able to bring in a brilliant striker this summer.

Soryy for the massive Town rant, they really piss me off with how they always fuck up when we look to be on a roll. Love the sig btw.


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

To be fair, the window isn't even open yet and these two deals are both free transfers (plus the inevitable 5-8 million tribunal fee for Ings). It's going to be hard to get World class players but even Milner has a lot of title challenging/Champions League experience that a lot of these current lads just don't have. Right now, I see these two as adding to the squad, a squad which really lacked depth last season. Is that really a bad thing? Milner and Ings aren't world beaters but both fit into the team very well stylistically. Ings is a great option to come off the bench and I reckon could still back around 10 next season as a bit-part player and Milner adds experience to a very young team.

I think they're both very good signings on that front.

As far as going forward goes, it's going to be incredibly difficult to get true world class signings. We struggled to get top names last season when we were IN the Champions League and had bags of cash from the Suarez sale (Balotelli was our star signing and look at how that turned out). Every player in that team is going to be a year better (except the strikers as Lambert will just be a year older, Sturridge will be a year more injury prone, Balotelli will be a year sulkier and Borini will be a year further away from goal).

World Class Striker? Who would actually sign for us? I can't think of many truly top class strikers that would go to Liverpool and, for a club with our history, that's sad.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Yeah a world class striker is beyond us I think, we have to look at a striker peforming really well for a lesser team like we did with Suarez and Torres. Obviously that was as good as striking gold and it's not going to be easy but off the top of my head, Vietto could fill that role if we somehow manage to beat bigger clubs to his signature.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Vietto looks a few years off yet from what I've seen if we're talking about a top striker. Like has been said though, no top striker is going to arrive. I just want someone who fits better than Benteke.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I wanted Lacazette last season which was achievable. This year there isn't really any targets that spring to mind. That doesn't mean the club should piss away money on blokes who aren't going to add much to the squad. Focus on other areas, CB springs to mind instantly given that Can's best place is in the midfield, Skrtel is average, Lovren had a tough time, Kolo is past it and Sakho spent a lot of time injured. Right back may be an issue depending on if Flanagan ever laces up a pair of boots again. Seriously, what the fuck did he do to his knee to cause him to miss that much football. He's had 3 surgeries on it and missed an entire seasons worth of football plus the rest of 2015 if reports about his latest surgery are to be believed.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I'm targeting a double figures number in the goal difference column next season (hopefully with a + next to it







) and a top 4 finish in the Fair Play League

The Only Way Is Up....


































Baby :dance


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Andrea Pirlo is choosing NYCFC over Sydney (lel A-League). 

Villa, Lampard, and Pirlo :bbrown3

I like.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

They'll still manage to be the worst team in the league.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*










:mj4


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Danny MOHTERFUCKING Ings. 
HAMEZ Milner 

I'm really surprised by Liverpool's treble ambition.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



3MB4Life said:


> Ings will be getting better service at Liverpool though which could increase his goal count.


Definitely better service (Liverpool created the 4th most chances in the league last season) but also far less space to play in. We press high which makes teams sit back and compressed against us, which is effective as hell when we don't have anyone who can make the most out of a chance and score. Ings is probably the second best striker we have now, and I think he is quite a bit better than Borini based on the YOUTUBE~ videos I've seen of him. That said, he can't be our only striker business this window. We need someone Sturridge-good but without the injuries. Problem is I'm not sure that player is available this window, or at least not to a non-CL side such as Liverpool. I agree with Rus that it's looking like another 6th-7th finish for us, but I'm not sure what we can really do about it either if the type of player we need isn't available right now.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Slaven Bilic is the new West Ham manager. Plz take Lolvren from us.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

dani alves stays at barca, and jackson martinez could become a valencia player by the end of the week


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Yeah, I can't see Ings being one of our main strikers alongside Sturridge, but as a squad player who can come in and get some goals he's a fine addition imo, still young with potential and i wish him well.

Still think we should now offload Borini, Lambert and Mario (although it looks increasingly likely the board want to keep him), and still add another top goalscorer if possible, but of course that's a lot easier said than done, considering ive no idea who we can actually attract nowadays.

A CB would be nice too and move Can to the CM role, where he may well flourish imo.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Alves staying at Barca makes the Vidal signing really weird. I know he can't play until January at this stage anyway, but it's two more years for Alves. I guess they're hoping for a smooth succession plan at right back, with Alves dropping out of the team in the last year of his contract.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



BkB Hulk said:


> Alves staying at Barca makes the Vidal signing really weird. I know he can't play until January at this stage anyway, but it's two more years for Alves. I guess they're hoping for a smooth succession plan at right back, with Alves dropping out of the team in the last year of his contract.


vidal signing was just leverage in the negotiations with alves.


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I definitely agree about the CB/Can/CM deal. Another holding midfielder would be a good addition and a Central Defender is a must IMO but I haven't seen us linked with ANYONE. Everything seems to be midfield-striker related. The one defender I heard us linked with was Gibbs and left back is not something I'd considering a big starting XI need since I think Moreno was relatively solid for a newcomer to the league.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

BREAKING NEWS

West Ham have appointed Slaven Bilic as their new manager.

The former Hammers defender has penned a three-year deal at Upton Park and will arrive in London later this month.

In a statement he said: "I am really glad to be back with West Ham, it's a big challenge competing in the Premier League against the best and what better club to do it with than West Ham."


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> vidal signing was just leverage in the negotiations with alves.


I'd imagine spending a transfer fee + wages probably extends beyond whatever they knocked off Alves' demands.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Khedira to Juve done, 4 year deal.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



BkB Hulk said:


> I'd imagine spending a transfer fee + wages probably extends beyond whatever they knocked off Alves' demands.


Aleix Vidal is a decent player. But the timing of the signing and the urgency points clearly. Sometimes, things are just too blatant to explain any other way. Like Douglas.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Maybe Vidal, Alves and Douglas all combine to make Super Douglas. Then Montoya remains as backup to Super Douglas.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Prince Jax said:


> Slaven Bilic is the new West Ham manager. Plz take Lolvren from us.


Unless he pays anything close to what we paid for Lovren i'd much rather keep him. 



Frakkles said:


> I definitely agree about the CB/Can/CM deal. Another holding midfielder would be a good addition and a Central Defender is a must IMO but I haven't seen us linked with ANYONE.


We've been linked with Umtiti, and Ilori is coming back from loan.


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I don''t know a lot about how Ilori has done in real life, I know he was an FM beast though.

Saw the Utimi link today. I'm eh on it. Not a huge fan of the French league players that make the jump across the channel. Very few of them do well.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

We also have Coates and Wisdom coming back from loan. I assume we won't sign anyone until we either loan a few players back out or sell them off.

^ Hazard did pretty well for someone jumping across from France :draper2


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...1/John-Carver-sacked-by-Newcastle-United.html



> John Carver has paid the price for dragging Newcastle United dangerously close to relegation with his job.
> 
> Carver won just three games in five months as caretaker manager and has been told he will not be allowed to return to his role as assistant manager.


:mj2


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Didn't say everyone. :draper2

And Utimi is no Hazard.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Milan and Inter seem to be linked with every fucker this summer, have they both come into money or something?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Frakkles said:


> Didn't say everyone. :draper2
> 
> And Utimi is no Hazard.


Actually I think Umtiti is Hazard.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

cuntface wont let Cech come to Arsenal.

What a dick.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I'm guessing from those posts you guys haven't seen much of Aleix Vidal, because he's not really a right back, he's more of a utility/winger like Adriano. Probably played less than 10 games at RB. He could probably play there permanently though as Barca play much higher up the pitch than other teams anyway. Very good signing, spent some time at La Masia in the past as well.

Alves renewing is excellent news he was incredible last season.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Vidal will be Alves's successor and will become a world class player at Barcelona. He's rated highly by Sevilla fans. An infinitely better choice than Cuadrado who Lucho was trying to get last summer. 

I don't think we were going to renew Alves until his run of form this season in which he became the best fullback in the world again. But deserved renewal and he will be the primary RB for next season as Vidal wont play until January and even then the transition period may take awhile. 

Lucho's contract extended, Alves/Alba/Pedro renewals and Vidal signing. 

Incredible start to the summer.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I have a career mode with Sevilla going on in fifa 15.

Vidal is a stud for me. Speedster.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

vietto close to a 20 mil euro move to atletico


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Can't see him being a winger at Barca, especially when you consider that Pedro has just signed a new deal.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Ibra close to a return to Milan. One of my favourites when he was there.


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

*(CURRENT) Full Retained/Released List for last season's Premier League Teams:*



Spoiler: Arsenal



*Contract Players*
Akpom Chuba 
Alves Da Silva Wellington 
Armando De Abreu Gabriel 
Arteta Amatriain Mikel 
Bellerin Hector 
Bielik Krystian 
Campbell Joel 
Cazorla Santiago 
Chambers Calum 
Coquelin Francis 
Crowley Daniel 
Da Graca Kristopher Santos 
Debuchy Mathieu 
Dobson George David 
Flamini Mathieu 
Gibbs Kieran James Ricardo 
Giroud Olivier 
Gnabry Serge David 
Hayden Isaac Scot 
Hinds Kaylen Miles 
Huddart Ryan David 
Iliev Deyan 
Iwobi Alex 
Jenkinson Carl Daniel 
Johnson Chiori 
Kamara Glen 
Koscielny Laurent 
Macey Matthew Ryan 
Maitland-Niles Ainsley 
Martinez Damian Emiliano 
Mertesacker Per 
Monreal Ignacio 
Moore Tafari Lalibela 
O'Connor Stefan Ramone Sewell 
Ospina David 
Oxlade-Chamberlain Alexander Mark David 
Ozil Mesut 
Pleguezuelo Julio Jose 
Podolski Lukas 
Ramsey Aaron James 
Robinson Tyrell 
Rosicky Tomas 
Sanchez Alexis 
Sanogo Yaya 
Sheaf Ben 
Szczesny Wojciech Tomasz 
Toral Jon-Miquel Extended 
Walcott Theo James 
Welbeck Daniel 
Willock Christopher 
Wilshere Jack Andrew 
Zelalem Gedion 

*Scholars* 
Bola Marc Joel 
Chatzitheodoridis Ilias 
Donovan Harry 
Eyoma Aaron Jordan 
Keto Hugo Oliver 
Mavididi Stephy Alvaro 
Mourgos Savvas

*Free transfers* 
Ajayi Oluwasemilogo Adesewo 
Diaby Vassiriki Abou 
Jebb Jack 
Lipman Austin 
Miyaichi Ryo 
Ormonde-Ottewill Brandon 
Vickers Josh





Spoiler: Aston Villa



*Contract Players* 
Abdo Khalid 
Agbonlahor Gabriel 
Bacuna Leandro Jones Johan 
Baker Nathan Luke 
Bateman Liam Vere Offer 
Bennett Joseph 
Benteke Christian 
Calder Riccardo Offer 
Cissokho Aly 
Clark Ciaran 
Cole Joseph John 
Cowans Henry Gordon Mander Offer 
Delph Fabian 
Donacien Janoi 
Gardner Gary 
Gil de Pareja Vicent Carles 
Given Shay John James 
Grealish Jack 
Guzan Bradley Edwin 
Hutton Alan 
Jensen Nicklaus Helenius 
Kinsella Lewis Offer 
Kozak Libor 
Leggett Thomas Jacob Offer 
Lowton Matthew John 
Luna Rodriguez Antonio Manuel 
Lyden Jordan 
Lyons-Foster Kodi 
N'Zogbia Charles 
Okore Tetchi Jores Charlemagne U 
Richardson Kieran Edward 
Robinson Callum Jack 
Sanchez Moreno Carlos Alberto 
Sellars Jerell Offer 
Senderos Philippe 
Siegrist Benjamin Kevin Offer 
Steer Jed John 
Suliman Easah 
Swift Benjamin George Offer 
Sylla Yacouba 
Toner Kevin Stephen Offer 
Tonev Aleksandar Antonov 
Watkins Bradley Offer 
Webb Joshua John Offer 
Weimann Andreas 
Westwood Ashley Roy 

*Scholars* 
Bannister Charlie Brendan Alec Offer Contract 
Blackett-Taylor Corey 
Green Andre 
Hailey Liam 
Hale Rory Danny Offer Contract 
Hepburn-Murphy Rushian 
Linley Joseph 
McKirdy Harry Offer Contract 
O'Hare Callum 
Omerovic Anes 
Sundman Joonas Sebastian 
Zeidan Moustafa

*Free transfers* 
Bent Darren Ashley 
Burke Graham Dylan 
Crooks Alfie 
Herd Christopher 
Hill Craig Dennis 
Lewis Bradley 
Nehemie Isaac 
O'Brien Daniel William 
Stevens Enda 
Strain Thomas James 
Vlaar Ron Peter 
Wildin Courtney James





Spoiler: Burnley



*Contract Players* 
Anderson Thomas Robert 
Arfield Scott 
Barnes Ashley Luke 
Boyd George Jan 
Cisak Aleksander 
(o) Conlan Luke Offer 
(o) Duff Michael James Offer 
Dummigan Cameron 
Frost Jamie Peter 
(o) Gilchrist Jason Lee Offer 
Gilks Matthew 
Heaton Thomas David 
Hewitt Steven Daniel 
(o) Ings Daniel William John Offer 
Jones David Frank Llwyd 
Jutkiewicz Lukas Isaac Paul 
Keane Michael Vincent 
Kightly Michael John 
Lafferty Daniel Patrick 
Long Kevin Finbarr 
Marney Dean Edward 
Mee Benjamin Thomas 
(o) Nizic Danijel Offer 
O'Neill Luke Marcus 
Shackell Jason 
Sordell Marvin Anthony 
Taylor Matthew Simon 
Trippier Kieran John 
Ulvestad Fredrik 
Vokes Samuel Michael 
Ward Stephen Robert

*Scholars* 
Aghayere Nosakhare Tony 
Bianga Andreas Ntuntumuna 
Crawford Jamal 
Dixon Vashiko Tanaka 
Dolling Joshua Jordan 
El-Fitouri Hamam Abdel Hakim 
Hill Christian Stephen Extended 
Hobson Shaun Jermaine 
Jackson Bradley Allen Extended 
Lowe Nathan Patrick Offer Contract 
Massanka Ntumba Extended 
Metz Khius 
Mitchell Conor Offer Contract 
Norvock Lewis 
Nugent Andrew 
Whitmore Alexander James Offer Contract 
Wilson Brandon James Extended

*Free transfers* 
Howieson Cameron Drew Neru 
Reid Steven John 
Wallace Ross





Spoiler: Chelsea



*Contract Players* 
Abraham Tammy 
Aina Temitayo Olufisayo 
Ake Nathan Benjamin 
Ali Mukhtar Abdullahi 
Angban Bekanty Victorien 
Azpilicueta Tanco Cesar 
Baker Lewis Renard 
Bamford Patrick James 
Beeney Mitchell Ryan 
Blackman Jamal Clint-Ross 
Boga Jeremie 
Borges da Silva Willian 
Brown Isiah Jay 
Cahill Gary James 
Cech Petr 
Chalobah Nathaniel Nyakie 
Christensen Andreas Bodtker 
Christie-Davies Isaac David 
Clarke-Salter Jake-Liam 
Colkett Charlie 
Collins Bradley Ray 
Conroy Dion John 
Courtois Thibaut 
Cuadrado Bello Juan Guillermo 
Cuevas Jara Cristian Alejandro 
Da Silva Costa Diego 
Dabo Sheik Mohamed Fankaty 
Davey Alex James 
Davila Plascencia Ulises Alejandro 
Delac Matej 
Dos Santos Emboaba Oscar 
Fabregas Soler Francesc 
Feruz Islam 
Hazard Eden 
Houghton Jordan 
Ivanovic Branislav 
Kakuta Gael 
Kalas Tomas 
Kane Todd Arthur Lucien 
Kasmirski Filipe Luis 
Kiwomya Andrew Alexander 
Loftus Cheek Ruben 
Marin Marko 
Matic Nemanja 
McEachran Joshua Mark 
Mikel John Obi 
Mitchell Reece Steven 
Moses Victor 
Musonda Charles 
Musonda Tika Kafusha 
Oliveira Dos Santos Wallace 
Omeruo Kenneth 
Palmer Kasey Remel 
Pasalic Mario 
Perica Stipe 
Piazon Lucas Domingues 
Remy Loic 
Rodriguez Gonzalez Jhoao Leandro 
Salah Mohamed 
Sammut Ruben 
Santos Do Nascimento Ramires 
Scott Kyle 
Solanke-Mitchell Dominic Ayodele 
Suljic Ali 
Swift John David 
Terry John George 
Traore Bertrand 
Twasam Christian Atsu 
Van Ginkel Wulfert Cornelius 
Vidal Oriol Romeu 
Wright Kevin 
Zouma Kurt Happy

*Scholars* 
Adamczyk Hubert 
Bolkiah Faiq Jefri 
Dasilva Jay Rhys 
Muheim Miro Max Maria 
Tomori Fikayo 
Wakefield Charlie Mark

*Free transfers* 
Drogba Didier





Spoiler: Crystal Palace



*Contract Players* 
Adarabioyo Mubarak Olufisayo Olatayo Monthly 
Allassani Reise Malcolm 
Anderson Keshi 
Andrews Corie Anthony 
Appiah Kwesi Extended 
Bannan Barry 
Berkeley-Agyepong Jacob Kwame 
(o) Binnom-Williams Jerome Craig Offer 
Black Sonny Jamaal Monthly 
Boateng Hiram Kojo Kwarteng 
Bolasie Yannick 
Breimyr Andreas Malde 
Campbell Fraizer Lee 
Chamakh Marouane 
(o) Croll Luke Alan Offer 
Dann Scott 
Delaney Damien Finbarr 
(o) Dymond Connor William Offer 
Ferrier Morgan James Monthly 
Fryers Ezekiel David 
Gayle Dwight Devon Boyd 
(o) Gray Jake Stephen Offer 
Gregory David Michael 
Guedioura Adlene 
Hennessey Wayne Robert 
Hunt Jack Paul 
(o) Inniss Ryan Stuart Clayton Offer 
Jedinak Michael John 
Kaikai Sulaiman Borbor 
Kelly Martin Ronald 
Kettings Christopher David 
Ledley Joseph Christopher 
Lee Chung Yong 
Magri Samuel John Monthly 
Mariappa Adrian Joseph 
McArthur James 
McCarthy Patrick 
Murray Glenn 
Mutch Jordon James Edward 
Pain Oliver David 
Puncheon Jason David Ian 
Souare Pape N'Diaye 
Speroni Julian Maria Extended 
Ward Joel Edward Philip 
Williams Jonathan Peter 
Zaha Dazet Wilfried Armel

*Scholars* 
Akiotu Jason 
Bennett Oliver George 
Coker Andre Jordan Coleridge 
Day Thomas 
Egbo Mandela Offer Contract 
Forte Spencer Ellis Henderson Offer Contract 
George Matthew Offer Contract 
Hoare William James Offer Contract 
Hogan Daniel Peter 
King-Elliott Ryan 
Mohammed Hussein Ali Offer Contract 
O'Dwyer Oliver Offer Contract 
Phillips Michael 
Scales Christian Stephen Offer Contract 
Wan-Bissaka Aaron 
Wynter Ben Douglas

*Free transfers* 
Ameobi Foluwashola 
Chambers Michael John Miles 
De Silva Kyle Mattew 
Dobbie Stephen 
Garvan Owen William 
Hangeland Brede Paulsen 
Price Lewis Peter 
Ramage Peter Iain 
Sow Ghassimu 
Thomas Jerome William





Spoiler: Everton



*Contract Players* 
Baines Leighton John 
Barkley Ross 
Barry Gareth 
Besic Muhamed 
Browning Tyias 
Byrne Sam John 
Charsley Henry William James 
Coleman Seamus 
Dowell Kieran O'neil 
Duffus Courtney Offer 
Duffus Tyrone Errol 
Dyson Calum William 
Galloway Brendan Joel Zibusiso 
Garbutt Luke Offer 
Gibson Darron Thomas Daniel 
Grant Conor James Offer 
Griffiths Russell John 
Hibbert Anthony James 
Howard Timothy Matthew 
Hunt Connor Charles 
Jagielka Philip Nikodem 
Jones Gethin Wynne Offer 
Kenny Jonjoe 
Kone Arouna 
Ledson Ryan Graham 
Long Christopher Offer 
Lukaku Romelu Menama 
McAleny Conor Michael 
McCarthy James 
McGeady Aiden John 
Mirallas Y Castillo Kevin Antonio Joel Gislain 
Naismith Steven John 
Osman Leon 
Oviedo Jimenez Bryan Josue 
Pennington Matthew Offer 
Pienaar Steven 
Robles Blazquez Joel 
Santos da Silva Junior Francisco 
Stanek Jindrich 
Stones John 
Walsh Liam 
Williams Joseph Michael

*Scholars* 
Bainbridge Jack 
Brewster Delial Edmund 
Broadhead Nathan Paul 
Connolly Callum Alexander 
Davies Thomas 
Donohue Michael John 
Graham Aidan James Offer Contract 
Hewelt Mateusz Tomasz Offer Contract 
Holland Nathan Elliot 
Kinsella Steven 
Mellen Jamie David 
Myers Spencer Richard 
O'loughlin Ciaran Patrick 
Robinson Antonee Offer Contract 
Thorniley Jordan Offer Contract 
Yarney Josef Charles 
Yates James John

*Free transfers* 
Alcaraz Antolin 
Distin Sylvain 
Green George William 
Langton Curtis John 
Lundstram John David 
McLaughlin Ben Padraic





Spoiler: Hull City



*Contract Players* 
Contracts 
(o) Aimson William Stewart Offer 
Aluko Sone 
Bowen Jarrod 
Brady Robert 
Bruce Alex Stephen 
Bukran Erik 
Chester James Grant 
(o) Clappison Benjamin Lewis Offer 
Clark Max Oliver 
Davies Curtis 
Dawson Michael Richard 
Diame Mohamed 
(o) Dixon Matthew Offer 
Eissa Ahmed Elmehamady 
Hernandez Platero Abel Mathias 
Huddlestone Thomas Andrew 
Ince Thomas 
(o) Jahraldo-Martin Calaum Offer 
Jakupovic Eldin 
Jelavic Nikica 
Lenihan Brian Patrick 
Livermore Jake Cyril 
Luer Greg 
Maguire Harry 
McGregor Allan James 
Meyler David 
N'Doye Dame 
(o) Quinn Stephen Offer 
Robertson Andrew 
Snodgrass Robert 
Ter Horst Johan 
(o) Townsend Conor Stephen Offer 
(o) Watson Rory Offer

*Scholars* 
Annan William John Offer Contract 
Barkworth Ellis 
Batty Daniel Thomas 
Clackstone Joshua Philip Offer Contract 
Hinchliffe Benjamin Jack 
Hinchliffe Matthew James 
Langton Mitchell Jay 
Lofts Luke 
Rodgers Harvey Offer Contract

*Free transfers* 
Cracknell Joseph 
Dawson Leon Stanley 
Dudgeon Joseph Patrick 
Figueroa Rochez Maynor Alexis 
Harper Stephen Alan 
Mahon John 
Margetts Jonathon Gary 
McCawl Eoghan Martin 
McShane Paul David 
Oxley Mark Thomas 
Rosenior Liam James 
Sagbo Latte Yannick Anister 
Topliss Sam David





Spoiler: Leicester City



*Contract Players* 
Albrighton Marc Kevin 
Bailey Kyle Stuart 
Barmby Jack 
Barnes Harvey Lewis 
Blyth Jacob Mathew 
(o) Cain Michael Dean Offer 
(o) Cambiasso Esteban Offer 
Chilwell Benjamin James 
Choudhury Hamza 
Davis Joseph Steven 
De Laet Ritchie Ria Alfons 
(o) Dodoo Joseph Offer 
Drinkwater Daniel Noel 
(o) Elder Callum Roddie Offer 
Fox Brandon Levi 
Hamer Benjamin John 
(o) Hammond Dean John Offer 
Hassall Aaron 
Hopper Thomas Edward 
James Matthew Lee 
Kelly Michael Eamon James 
King Andrew 
King Keenan Rakwarne 
Kipre Cedric 
(o) Knockaert Anthony Offer 
Konchesky Paul Martyn 
Kramaric Andrej 
Lawrence Thomas Morris 
Maddison Jonathan 
Mahrez Riyad 
(o) McCourt Jak Offer 
Miles Matthew Richard 
Moore Elliott Jordan 
Moore Liam Simon 
Morgan Westley Nathan 
Nugent David James 
Panayiotou Harrison Andreas 
(o) Pearson James Offer 
Rowe Daniel Isaiah 
Schlupp Jeffrey 
Schmeichel Kasper Peter 
Schwarzer Mark 
Scott Kristian Adrian 
Sesay Alie 
Simpson Daniel Peter 
Smith Adam Clifford 
Smith-Varnam Max Presley 
Stankevicius Simonas 
Ulloa Fernandez Jose Leonardo 
Vardy Jamie 
(o) Wasilewski Marcin Offer 
Watson Ryan 
Wood Chris

*Scholars* 
Anderson Conor Rhys Extended 
Bramley Max 
Fura Toby Carl 
Knight Joshua Michael 
Mitchell Kairo Ellis 
Muskwe Admiral Dalindlela 
Olukanmi Andre Cameron Extended 
Percival Elliot James

*Free transfers* 
Bakayogo Zoumana 
Barrington Marcel 
Dawson Adam Ryan 
Gallagher Paul 
Kennedy Kieran 
Logan Conrad Joseph 
Pepe-Ngoma Herve 
Rowley Louis James 
Taylor-Fletcher Gary 
Upson Matthew James





Spoiler: Liverpool



*Contract Players* 
Allen Joseph Michael 
Aspas Juncal Iago 
Balotelli Mario Barwuah 
Borini Fabio 
Brannagan Cameron 
Brewitt Tom 
Can Emre 
Canos Tenes Sergi 
Chirivella Burgos Pedro 
Cleary Daniel 
Coates Nion Sebastian 
Coutinho Correia Philippe 
Dunn Jack 
Ejaria Oviemuno 
Flanagan Jonathan 
Fulton Ryan 
Gomes Aju Madger Antonio 
Henderson Jordan Brian 
Ibe Jordon Femi Ashley 
Ilori Tiago 
Jones Lloyd Richard 
Kent Ryan 
Lallana Adam David 
Lambert Rickie Lee 
Lovren Dejan 
Maguire Joseph 
Markovic Lazar 
Marsh William George 
McLaughlin Ryan 
Mignolet Simon 
Moreno Perez Alberto 
O'Hanlon Alex Joseph 
Ojo Oluwaseyi 
Origi Divock Okoth 
Paez Rafael 
Pezzini Leiva Lucas 
Phillips Adam Lee 
Polgar Kristof 
Randall Connor Steven 
Romero Alconchel Luis Alberto 
Rossiter Jordan 
Sakho Mamadou 
Sanchez Diaz Jose Enrique 
Sinclair Jerome Terence 
Skrtel Martin 
(o) Smith Bradley Shaun Offer 
Sterling Raheem Shaquille 
Stewart Kevin Linford 
Sturridge Daniel 
Teixeira Joao Carlos 
Toure Kolo Abib 
Trickett-Smith Daniel Thomas 
Vigouroux Lawrence 
(o) Ward Daniel Offer 
Williams Michael Jordan 
Wilson Harry 
Wisdom Andre 
Yesil Samed

*Scholars* 
Brimmer Jake 
Dobie Joshua 
Firth Andrew Extended 
Griffin Liam 
Hart Samuel James Extended 
Jackson Benjamin Edward Alan 
Lewis Kane 
Maxwell Wade 
Nicholas Callum 
Quigley Conor 
Sheron Nathan 
Travis Lewis 
Virtue Thick Matthew Joseph Extended 
Watts Jack Thomas 
Wheeler Owen 
Whelan Corey

*Free transfers* 
Gerrard MBE Steven George 
Johnson Glen McLeod Cooper 
Jones Bradley 
Lussey Jordan 
Pelosi Marc





Spoiler: Manchester City



*Contract Players* 
Adarabioyo Tosin 
Adjei-Boateng Bismark 
Aguero Del Castillo Sergio 
Ambrose Thierry 
(o) Barbosa Intima Jorge Fernando Offer 
Barker Brandon Lee 
Bony Wilfried Guemiand 
Bossaerts Mathias 
Boyata Dedryck Anga 
Bryan Kean Shay 
Byrne Jack 
Bytyqi Sinan 
Caballero Lazcano Wilfredo Daniel 
Celina Bersant 
Clichy Gael 
(o) Cole Devante Offer 
Demichelis Martin Gaston 
Denayer Jason 
Dzeko Edin 
Esmoris Tasende Jose Angel 
Evans George 
Facey Shay 
Fofana Seko Mohamed 
Glendon George 
Godsway Donyoh 
Gunn Angus Fraser James 
Hart Charles Joseph John 
Hiwula Mayifulia Jordy 
Horsfield James Extended 
Iheanacho Kelechi 
Jimenez Silva David Josue 
Jovetic Stevan 
Kolarov Aleksandar 
Kompany Vincent 
Lawlor Ian John 
Luiz Roza Fernando 
Maffeo Becerra Pablo 
Mangala Eliaquim 
Mesquita Lopes Marcos Paulo 
(o) Milner James Philip Offer 
Naah Divine Yelsarmba 
Nasri Samir 
Nastasic Matija 
Navas Jesus 
Negredo Sanchez Alvaro 
Ntcham Jules Olivier 
Nwakali Chidiebere Chikioke 
O'Brien Billy Thomas 
Plummer Ellis Kane 
Pozo La Rosa Jose Angel 
Reges Fernando Francisco 
Rekik Kerim 
Sagna Bacary 
Sinclair Scott Andrew 
Smith-Brown Ashley 
Toure Gnegneri Yaya 
(o) Wright Richard Ian Offer 
Zabaleta Girod Pablo Javier 
Zuculini Bruno

*Scholars* 
Albinson Charlie Offer Contract 
Boadu-Adjei Denzeil Offer Contract 
Buckley-ricketts Isaac 
Bullock Callum 
Dilrosun Javairo Joreno Faustino 
Faour Zackarias 
Fernandes Cantin Paolo 
Garcia Alonso Manuel 
Grimshaw Daniel James 
Haug Christian Kjetil 
Humphreys-Grant Cameron 
Kongolo Rodney 
Murray Joshua 
Nemane Aaron Evans 
Oliver Charles William Corrigan 
Oseni Nathaniel Adeyomi Andrew Extended 
Tattum Sam Offer Contract 
Vasi Emanuel 
Wood Marcus James

*Free transfers* 
Drury Adam John 
Guidetti John Alberto 
Lampard Frank James 
Leigh Greg 
Oduro Dominic 
Richards Micah





Spoiler: Manchester United



*Contract Players* 
Almedia Da Cunha Luis Carlos 
Blackett Tyler Nathan 
Blind Daley 
Carrick Michael 
(o) Castro Pereira Joel Dinis Offer 
De Gea Quintana David 
Di Maria Angel Fabian 
Doughty Joshua Anders 
El-Fitouri Sadik 
Evans Jonathan Grant 
Fellaini-Bakkioui Marouane 
(o) Fletcher Ashley Michael Offer 
(o) Goss Sean Richard Offer 
(o) Grimshaw Liam David Offer 
(o) Harrop Joshua Andrew Offer 
Henriquez Iturra Angelo Jose 
Hernandez Balcazar Javier 
Herrera Aguera Ander 
Hoelgebaum Pereira Andreas Hugo 
James Reece 
(o) Janko Saidy Offer 
Januzaj Adnan 
Johnstone Samuel Luke 
Jones Philip Anthony 
Keane William David 
Lindegaard Anders Rozenkrantz 
Lingard Jesse Ellis 
(o) Love Donald Alistair Offer 
Mata Garcia Juan Manuel 
McNair Patrick James Coleman 
(o) O'Hara Kieran Michael Offer 
(o) Pearson Benjamin David Offer 
Pereira da Silva Rafael 
Powell Nicholas Edward 
Rashford Marcus 
Rojo Faustino Marcos Alberto 
Rooney Wayne Mark 
Rothwell Joseph Matthew 
Shaw Luke Paul Hoare 
Smalling Christopher 
Valdes Arribas Victor 
Valencia Mosquera Luis Antonio 
Van Persie Robin 
Varela Olivera Guillermo 
(o) Weir James Michael Offer 
(o) Willock Matthew Offer 
Wilson James Antony 
Young Ashley Simon 

*Scholars* 
Borthwick-Jackson Cameron Jake Offer Contract 
Byrne Oliver Joseph 
Dorrington George Edward Offer Contract 
Dunne James Gerard 
Fosu-Mensah Evans Timothy Fosu 
Henderson Dean Bradley Offer Contract 
Johnson Travis Conroy 
Mctominay Scott Offer Contract 
Mitchell Demetri Karim Offer Contract 
Redmond Devonte Vincent Offer Contract 
Reid Tyler 
Riley Joe Offer Contract 
Scott Charlie Thomas 
Tuanzebe Axel 

*Free transfers* 
Amos Benjamin Paul 
Cleverley Thomas William 
Evans Callum Leeroy 
McConnell Ryan Peter 
Thorpe Thomas Joseph





Spoiler: Newcastle United



*Contract Players* 
Aarons Rolando 
Abeid Mehdi 
(o) Ameobi Samuel Offer 
Anita Vurnon San Benito 
Armstrong Adam James 
Barlaser Daniel Tan 
Bigirimana Gael 
Cabella Remy 
Cisse Papiss Demba 
Colback Jack Raymond 
Coloccini Fabricio 
Darlow Karl 
De Jong Siem 
Dummett Paul 
Elliot Robert 
Ferguson Shane Kevin 
Gilliead Alex Nicholas 
Good Curtis 
Gouffran Yoan 
Gutierrez Ayoze Perez 
Haidara Massadio 
Janmaat Daryl 
Kemen Olivier 
Krul Timothy Michael 
Lascelles Jamaal 
Marveaux Sylvain 
Mbabu Melingo Kevin 
Obertan Gabriel Antoine 
Riviere Emmanuel 
Roberts Callum 
Santon Davide 
Satka Lubomir 
Sissoko Moussa 
Taylor Steven Vincent 
Tiote Cheik Ismael 
Vuckic Haris 
Williamson Michael James 
Woodman Frederick John 
Yanga-Mbiwa Mapou 

*Scholars* 
Broccoli Stefan 
Cameron Kyle Milne Extended 
Charman Luke 
Cobain Jamie Anthony Extended 
Gibson Liam Steven 
Gillesphey Macauley Offer Contract 
Heardman Tom Offer Contract 
Holmes Jamie Jason 
Hunter Jack David 
Johnson Louis James 
Laidler Adam Extended 
Longstaff Sean David 
Newberry Michael 
Pearson Brendan Conor Extended 
Pollock Ben 
Smith Ben Joseph 
Smith Liam Phillip Offer Contract 
Sterry Jamie Michael Offer Contract 
Suddick Lewis Ethan 
Trodd Allan Jake 
Ward Daniel John 
Williams Callum Dylan Extended 
Woolston Paul Hudson 

*Free transfers* 
Alnwick Jak 
Campbell Adam 
Gutierrez Jonas Manuel 
Streete Remie 
Taylor Ryan Anthony





Spoiler: Queens Park Rangers



*Contract Players* 
Austin Charlie 
Butler George Douglas 
Caulker Steven Roy 
Comley Brandon 
Cordiero Sandro Raniere Guimaraes 
Corkery Nathan Ryan 
Diakite Samba 
Donaldson Coll Ian 
Doughty Michael Edward 
Ehmer Maximilian Andreas 
(o) Faurlin Alejandro Damian Offer 
Fer Leroy 
Furlong Darnell Anthony 
Green Robert Paul 
Grego-Cox Reece Randall 
Haran James Darcy 
(o) Harriman Michael Grant Offer 
(o) Hill Clinton Scott Offer 
Hoilett David Wayne 
Kakay Osman Jovan 
Kpekawa Cole Desmond 
Lumley Joseph Patrick 
Manning Ryan Phelim 
McCarthy Alex Simon 
Mitchell Aaron 
Mulraney Jake David 
Onuoha Chinedum 
(o) Pattie Ben Offer 
Petrasso Michael Alexander 
Phillips Matthew 
Robinson Jack 
Shodipo Olamide Oluwatimilehin 
Sukyoung Yun 
Sutherland Frankie Jay 
Taarabt Adel 
Traore Armand 
Wise Harly John 

*Scholars* 
Adams Brandon Lea 
Arthur Jeremy Bernard 
Clarke Ruudi Leon 
Crichlow Gianni Dimitri 
Darbyshire Daniel Richard 
Donnellan Leo James 
Garnett Addison Righteous Adam Extended 
Hamalainen Nicholas Antero 
Herdman Martin John Extended 
Hudnott Conor John James Extended 
Komodikis Andreas Extended 
Matthews Thomas William 
O'Sullivan Callum Liam Extended 
Williams Jack 

*Free transfers* 
Andrade Bruno Miguel Carvalho 
Barton Joseph 
Dunne Richard Patrick 
Ferdinand Rio Gavin 
Gibbons Jordan Leon Chidubem 
Henry Karl Levi Daniel 
Lennox Aaron Keith 
Murphy Brian 
Sendles-White Jamie Alexander 
Wright-Phillips Shaun Cameron 
Zamora Robert Lester





Spoiler: Southampton



*Contract Players* 
Barnes Marcus Thomas 
Bertrand Ryan 
Britt William David 
Clyne Nathaniel Edwin 
Davis Kelvin Geoffery 
Davis Steven 
Debayo Joshua Akinkunmi 
Flannigan Jake 
Fonte Jose Miguel 
Forster Fraser Gerard 
Gallagher Samuel James 
Gape Dominic Edward 
Gardos Florin 
Gazzaniga Paulo Dino 
Hesketh Jake Alexander 
Isgrove Lloyd Jeffrey 
Isted Harvey James Duke 
Long Shane Patrick 
Mane Sadio 
Mayuka Emmanuel 
McCarthy Jason Sean 
McQueen Samuel James 
Mugabi Bevis Kristofer Kizito 
Osvaldo Pablo Daniel 
Pelle Graziano 
Ramirez Pereyra Gaston Exequiel 
Reed Harrison James 
Rodriguez Jay Enriqus 
Schneiderlin Morgan 
Seager Ryan Paul 
Sims Joshua Samuel 
Stephens Jack 
Tadic Dusan 
Targett Matthew Robert 
Turnbull Jordan Robert 
Wanyama Victor 
Ward-Prowse James Michael Edward 
Willard Harley Bryn 
Yoshida Maya 

*Scholars* 
Bakary Mohamed Richard 
Clinton Kyle 
Cook Oliver David Paul 
Cvjeticanin Oskar 
Hallett Jake 
Jones Alfie 
Kayembe Carel 
Lea Joseph William 
Little Armani Offer Contract 
Olomola Olufela 
Wilkin Stuart John 
Wood William Nicholas Offer Contract 

*Free transfers* 
Boruc Artur 
Cropper Cody Joseph 
Hooiveld Jos 
Johns Christopher Patrick Adam 
Rowe Omar Reiss 
Sinclair Jake Tony





Spoiler: Stoke City



*Contract Players* 
Adam Charles Graham 
Arnautovic Marko 
Bachmann Daniel 
Barber Benjamin Thomas 
Bardsley Phillip Anthony 
Begovic Asmir 
Butland Jack 
Cameron Geoff Scott Extended 
Crouch Peter James 
Diouf Mame Biram 
Do Nascimento Teixeira Dionatan 
Dryden Edward 
Eve Dale Donald 
Huth Robert 
Ireland Stephen James 
Krkic Perez Bojan 
Lecygne Eddy 
Muniesa Martinez Marc 
Ness Jamie 
Nzonzi Steven Nkemboanza Mike 
O'Reilly Ryan 
Odemwingie Peter 
Pieters Erik 
Shawcross Ryan James 
Shenton Oliver 
Sidwell Steven James 
Skapetis Petros Extended 
Taylor Joel Extended 
Walters Jonathan Ronald 
Waring George Philip Extended 
Watkins-Clark Mason Bradley Extended 
Whelan Glenn David 
Wilson Marc David 

*Scholars* 
Banks Lewis Extended 
Brierley Theodore Tobias Clifford 
Coban Yusuf Offer Contract 
Edwards Liam Offer Contract 
Gyollai Daniel Offer Contract 
Jarvis Daniel Adam 
Kurasik Dominic Extended 
Marques Christopher 
Ngoy Bin Cibambi Julien Fontaine 
Renee-Pringle Johnville Isaacs Joseph Offer Contract 
Roberts Oliver James Extended 
Shepherd Thomas Roy 
Smith Liam James 
Wells Toby 
Williams Josh Aston 
Yao Abodje Freddy Bruce 

*Free transfers* 
Adeloye Oluwatomisin 
Alabi James 
Coulson Samuel Philip 
Grant Alexander Ian 
Palacios Suazo Wilson Roberto 
Parry Robbie Jay 
Ricketts-Hopkinson Nathan Alton 
Sorensen Thomas 
Thomas Adam Christopher 
Ward Charlie 
Wheeler Elliot Peter 
Wilkinson Andrew Gordon





Spoiler: Sunderland



*Contract Players* 
Agnew Liam John 
Ba El Hadji 
Beadling Thomas 
Bridcutt Liam Robert 
Buckley William Edward 
Casey Dan Patrick 
Cattermole Lee Barry 
Defoe Jermain Colin 
Fletcher Steven Kenneth 
Giaccherini Emanuele 
Gomez Garcia-Penche Jordi 
Gooch Lynden Jack 
Graham Daniel Anthony William 
Greenwood Rees 
Honeyman George Christopher 
Johnson Adam 
Jones Billy 
Karlsson David Moberg 
Larsson Sebastian Bengt Ulf 
Lawson Carl Offer 
Mandron Mikael 
Mannone Vito 
Mavrias Charalampos 
O'Shea John Francis 
Pantilimon Costel Fane 
Pickford Jordan Lee 
Pybus Daniel Joseph 
Roberge Valentin 
Robson Ethan 
Robson Thomas 
Rodwell Jack 
Smith Martin 
Stryjek Maksymilian 
Talbot James 
Van Aanholt Patrick John Miguel 
Watmore Duncan Ian 
Wickham Connor Neil Ralph 

*Scholars* 
Blinco Jordan William Offer Contract 
Ganiyu Avis 
Graham Kieran 
Hume Denver Jay 
Ledger Michael Offer Contract 
Lowrie David James 
McEvoy Dylan James Extended 
Molyneux Luke 
Nelson Andrew George Robert 
Poame Jean-Yves 
Purvis Greg Anthony 
Robson Joshua Paul 
Wright Daniel 

*Free transfers* 
Brown Wesley Michael 
Burke Peter 
Cartwright Andrew 
Dixon Joel Stephen 
McNamee Thomas Gerard 
Reveillere Anthony





Spoiler: Swansea City



*Contract Players* 
Alfei Daniel Mark 
Amat Maas Jordi 
Barrow Moduo 
Bartley Kyle 
Bray Alexander George Offer 
Britton Leon James 
Cork Jack Frank Porteous 
Davies Keston Ellis 
Davies Thomas Oliver 
Demetriou James Andreas 
Dyer Nathan Antone Jonah 
Emnes Marvin 
Evans Samuel Thomas Offer 
Fabianski Lukasz 
Fernandez Federico 
Fulton Jay 
Gogic Alexander Offer 
Gomis Bafetimbi 
Gorre Kenji Joel 
Grimes Matthew Jacob 
Hanley Raheem Shaquille Rushan 
Hedges Ryan Peter Offer 
James Daniel 
Jones Henry Lloyd Offer 
Ki Sung Yueng 
King Adam 
Kingsley Stephen 
Loveridge James 
Lucas Lee Paul Offer 
Maric Adnan 
Montero Vite Jefferson Antonio 
Naughton Kyle 
Perez Cuesta Miguel 
Richards Ashley Darel Jazz 
Roberts Connor Richard Jones Offer 
Routledge Wayne Neville Anthony 
Samuel Alexander Kinloch Offer 
Sheehan Joshua Luke 
Shelvey Jonjo 
Shephard Liam 
Sigurdsson Gylfi Thor 
Taylor Neil John 
Tiendalli Dwight Marciano 
Williams Ashley Errol 
Zabret Gregor Offer 
Zaragoza Angel Rangel 

*Scholars* 
Copp Kyle Thomas Offer Contract 
Dyson Thomas Jonathan 
Evans Jack 
Fallon Stephen Offer Contract 
Griffiths Brandon Lee 
Harries Ashleigh Mark 
Jones Ben Joseph 
Jones Owain Rhys Offer Contract 
Lewis Aaron James 
Rodon Joseph Peter 
Thomas Lewis Rhys

*Free transfers* 
Atyeo Thomas David Benjamin 
Cornell David Joseph 
Donnelly Ruaridhri 
Francis Corey Benjamin 
Gallifuoco Giancarlo 
Jones Joseph Michael 
March Kurtis Charles 
Obeng Curtis 
Owen Gareth Thomas 
Tancock Scott Russell 
Tate Alan 
Tremmel Gerhard





Spoiler: Tottenham Hotspur



*Contract Players* 
Adebayor Emmanuel 
Alli Bamidele Jermaine 
Ball Dominic 
Bentaleb Nabil 
Bezerra Maciel Junior Jose Paulo 
Capoue Etienne 
Carroll Thomas James 
Carter-Vickers Cameron 
Chadli Nacer 
Chiriches Vlad Iulian 
Coulthirst Shaquile Tyshan Extended 
Davies Benjamin Thomas 
Dembele Moussa 
Dier Eric Jeremy Edgar 
Eriksen Christian 
Fazio Federico 
Fredericks Ryan 
Gomelt Tomislav 
Hall Grant Terry Extended 
Holtby Lewis Harry 
Kaboul Younes 
Kane Harry 
Lamela Erik 
Lennon Aaron 
(o) Lesniak Filip Offer 
Lloris Hugo 
Maghoma Christian 
Mason Ryan Glen 
McEvoy Kenneth 
McGee Luke Paul 
Miller William Extended 
Oduwa Nathan 
Ogilvie Connor Stuart 
Onomah Joshua 
Pritchard Alex David 
Pritchard Joe Cameron 
Rose Daniel Lee 
Soldado Rillo Roberto 
Sonupe Emmanuel Olukolade Extended 
Stambouli Benjamin 
Townsend Andros 
Veljkovic Milos Extended 
Vertonghen Jan 
Vorm Michel 
Walker Kyle Andrew 
Walker-Peters Kyle 
Ward Grant Antony 
Winks Harry 
Yedlin DeAndre 

*Scholars* 
Amos Luke Ayodele Extended 
Azzaoui Ismail 
Daly Armani 
Georgiou Anthony Michael Extended 
Glover Thomas William 
Goddard Cy Extended 
Harrison Shayon Extended 
Hayford Charlie Garath 
Loft Ryan 
Mcdermott Thomas William 
Muscatt Joseph Luis 
Owens Charlie 
Paul Christopher David 
Stylianides Zenon 
Voss Harry William Extended 
Walkes Anton Extended

*Free transfers* 
Archer Jordan Gideon 
Ceballos Cristian 
Friedel Bradley Howard 
Khumalo Bongani 
McEneff Aaron 
McQueen Alexander Luke 
Miles Jonathan David





Spoiler: West Bromwich Albion



*Contract Players* 
Anichebe Victor Chinedu 
Berahino Saido 
Blanco Sebastian Marcelo 
Brunt Christopher 
Daniels Donervorn Joseph Extended 
Dawson Craig 
Dorrans Graham 
Elbouzedi Zachary 
Fletcher Darren Barr 
Foster Ben 
Gamboa Christian 
Gardner Craig 
Ideye Aide Brown 
Jones Callam Extended 
Lescott Joleon Patrick 
McManaman Callum Henry 
Morrison James Clark 
Myhill Glyn Oliver Extended 
Nabi Adil Extended 
Nabi Samir 
O'Neil Liam Christian James Extended 
Olsson Jonas 
(o) Palmer Alexander Offer 
Pocognoli Sebastien 
Rose Jack Joseph 
Samaras Georgios 
Sessegnon Stephane 
Yacob Claudio Extended

*Scholars* 
Barbir Daniel 
Campbell Tahvon Extended 
Cleet George Henry Extended 
Donnellan Shaun Offer Contract 
Edwards Kyle Hakeem 
Ezewele Joshua Aizenose Extended 
Field Samuel 
Fitzwater Jack Joseph 
Hall Matthew Raymond 
Hallahan Jack Extended 
Howkins Kyle Offer Contract 
McCourt Robbie 
Okoh Ernest 
Pritchatt Callum George 
Ross Ethan Walker Offer Contract 
Scrivens Chay 
Smith James 
Sweeney Bradley Stuart 
Ward Joseph Extended 
Wright Andre Extended

*Free transfers* 
Atkinson Wesley 
Baird Christopher 
Birch Aaron 
Davidson Jason 
Garmston Bradley 
Jones Alexander 
McAuley Gareth Gerald 
Mulumbu Youssouf 
O'Sullivan Mani





Spoiler: West Ham United



*Contract Players* 
Amalfitano Morgan 
Brown Jordan Antonio 
Burke Reece 
Carroll Andrew Thomas 
Chambers Leo Alexander 
Collins James Michael 
Cresswell Aaron 
Cullen Joshua Jon 
Downing Stewart 
Gordon Jaanai Derece 
Henry Doneil Jor-Dee Ashley 
Howes Samuel Scott 
Jarvis Matthew Thomas 
Kouyate Cheikhou 
Lee Elliot Robert 
Maiga Modibo 
Makasi Kusu Moses 
Mavila Nathan 
Nasha Amos Lawrence 
Noble Mark James 
Nolan Kevin Anthony Jance 
O'Brien Joseph Martin 
Onariase Osaore Emmanuel 
Page Lewis Robert 
Pask Joshua David 
Poyet Gonzalez Diego 
Reid Winston Wiremu 
Sakho Diafra 
San Miguel Del Castillo Adrian 
Spiegel Raphael Simon 
Tomkins James Oliver Charles 
Valencia Lastra Enner Remberto 
Westley Samuel Edward 
Zarate Mauro Matias 

*Scholars* 
Bogard Clarke Ellis 
Boness Danny 
Borg Oscar Francis 
Brown Tim Extended 
Browne Marcus Alexander 
Carter Matthew James 
Diangana Grady 
Elsom Ross 
Knoyle Kyle Offer Contract 
Parfitt-Williams Djair Terraii Carl Offer Contract 
Pike Alexander George Offer Contract 
Sylvestre Noha 

*Free transfers* 
Bywater Kieran 
Cole Carlton 
De Carvalho Anderson Luis 
Demel Guy Roland 
Jaaskelainen Juusi Albert 
Maguire Sean 
McCallum Paul Leon Miller 
Potts Daniel


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave said:


> Ibra close to a return to Milan. One of my favourites when he was there.


I read yesterday that his agent was saying he was staying at PSG and not coming to the Premiership. And now this, I find it hard to believe. He'll still be at PSG this season. If he leaves, i'll be shocked.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

di marzio says milan have activated jackson martinez's release clause. valencia may have as well.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



















Das it mane.

Look at that poverty £2 ball he's holding, straight out of a Sports Direct bargain bin.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*








Cant wait to see the video for the 28 goals that Burnley scored. :mark: 

p.s - sicckkk remix of the eminem song.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Andre Ayew to Swansea.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

That's a genuinely great bit of business from Swansea. Ayew really should be playing at a top-level Premier League club.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Reports in spain are saying £18m for de Gea, tbh at that price might as well keep him for another year. Letting him go willingingly for the same price he was bought for, considering his improvement, is a joke.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

So is next season his final year of the current contract?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Blimey, didn't expect Swansea to snap up Ayew. Great piece of business by them imo, hope he does well in the PL. He's been linked to Liverpool for ages and I'm surprised someone 'bigger' hasn't snapped him up tbh, but Swansea are a great club so good on them.

With a striker or two, next season should be another, if not better one for them.

McClaren signing a three year deal..........that could be extended to eight years.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

What's Denayer doing next season, Kiz? Really impressed by him in that friendly against France, think he wouldn't look out of place in that Man City team.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Meki said:


> What's Denayer doing next season, Kiz? Really impressed by him in that friendly against France, think he wouldn't look out of place in that Man City team.


i'll guess.... sold to schalke.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

great signing for Swansea getting Ayew, versatile guy to play on the left flank or more centrally

wish Madrid would fuck off with their blatant tapping up of our best players year after year, ridiculous


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Hopefully Denayer doesn't return to Celtic on a permanent basis - he's far too good.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



> *Newcastle United wil Bas Dost*
> 
> Bas Dost verruilt de Bundesliga mogelijk voor de Premier League. De 26-jarige spits van VfL Wolfsburg staat in de belangstelling van een aantal Engelse clubs waarvan Newcastle United momenteel het meest concreet is.
> 
> Dost voerde reeds een gesprek met de clubleiding van de 'Geordies', die voormalig FC Twente-coach Steve McClaren deze week aanstelden als nieuwe trainer.


Bas it mane.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Loving 'Geordies' being thrown in there amongst all of that.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Head coach Steve McClaren says Newcastle United can become one of the "top 10 clubs in Europe". 


it begins........They'll be lucky to be in the Top 10 clubs in the North of England at the rate they are going.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Green Light said:


> Bas it mane.


That's like the fast show sketch where Paul Whitehouse speaks 'Italian' with random Italian footballers thrown in.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

@Kiz: how good is Joe Nuttall? He's from City's youth academy and now Aberdeen have signed him.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Meki said:


> What's Denayer doing next season, Kiz? Really impressed by him in that friendly against France, think he wouldn't look out of place in that Man City team.


I would expect him to get the 4th place CB nod over Rekik and be in the cup games.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

We have apparently rejected a £30m bid from City for Sterling (25m + 5m add ons). Also we seem to want £50m for the guy :hmm:


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

It's just an initial bid, I'm sure City will come in with a bigger offer. Really hope we stick it out for 50m but I think we'll settle for 40m.


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

To be honest, I'm not sure he's even worth 30. He had one good season where the team was carried on the back of a lethal Sturridge/Suarez partnership that gave him acres of space because defences were so focused on those two.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I don't think City will go to £50m but they obviously want him and no one else is willing to pay that


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Luke Shaw went for 30 million. Laughable to those think Sterling isn't worth the money. Think we'll hold out for 40 or more and then waste it all again on quantity over quality. Bolasie for 20 million nailed on. 

That being said, I'd be shocked if Sterling is still at the club by the time the season starts (let alone the window's end). Impressive how badly he's burned his bridges


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Guess we're getting Iker and Higuain. 

Oh yeah. :dance


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Can't wait until we get the money so we can blow it on Bolasie and a new fax machine.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave said:


> Luke Shaw went for 30 million. Laughable to those think Sterling isn't worth the money. Think we'll hold out for 40 or more and then waste it all again on quantity over quality. Bolasie for 20 million nailed on.


Shaw wasn't worth that either. Also, he wasn't pushing for a move away and had only signed a new contract the year before, so had a lot of years on his contract.

I think the £25m bid is fair, but obviously Liverpool will get more than that. £50m valuation is ridiculous though and any club that pays that are very desperate.



Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave said:


> That being said, I'd be shocked if Sterling is still at the club by the time the season starts (let alone the window's end). Impressive how badly he's burned his bridges


Not bad bridges to burn, tbh :brodgers


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Sterling is the definition of raw potential. He could go on to be an incredible football Player but He could just as easily turn to shit. Honestly as a pool fan I would have preferred us to have just accepted that bid because I genuinely can't see anyone Going close to the £50m valuation. He's not near enough that quality for us to be requesting that sort of money. 

Seriously no way right now the kid is worth more than £25m In all honesty. If City do come in again I would just take the money and run.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

You will get more than £25m though. I see City going up to around £35m, which then Liverpool would be insane not to accept.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

@Vader @Seabs



> UNITED AGREE FIRMINO FEE - REPORT
> 
> Manchester United have agreed a £13m fee with Hoffenheim for Brazilian striker Roberto Firmino, according to talksSPORT.
> 
> The midfielder scored 12 goals and laid on 10 assists last season as Hiffenheim just missed out on a Europa League place in the Bundesliga. Firmino is currently away on international duty at the Copa America with Brazil.


 @Joel @Rockhead


> SEVILLA CLOSE IN ON CHELSEA STAR
> 
> Sevilla are closing in on a deal to sign Chelsea midfielder Gael Kakuta, reports Marca.
> 
> ...





> MORRISON SET TO QUIT LAZIO
> 
> Ravel Morrison is set to quit Lazio before even playing a game for the club, according to the Daily Mirror.
> 
> It is thought the former West Ham midfielder is homesick and desperate for a return to the UK with former club QPR interested.


:lol

@Green Light


> CARROLL SET FOR TOON RETURN?
> 
> Andy Carroll has emerged as a shock target for new Newcastle boss Steve McClaren, according to the Newcastle Chronicle.
> 
> The former Newcastle star is reportedly on a list of targets with QPR's Charlie Austin and West Brom forward Saido Berahino.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

25 million is probably about right, considering the value of the player + his clear intent to leave driving his price down slightly. You can see why it was turned down though as English players seem to have this bizarre 'tax' on them, maybe because Prem clubs don't produce many great players, so it's definitely feasible they could get more. Liverpool should absolutely jump at 30 million if City offer it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

You can get more than 30 mil sterling for sterling.

Firmino for 18 mil euros is a steal.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

So the press still think HG means English only... they should really read the rules at somepoint, Alex Song is HG ffs.

So City make the first move for Sterling, i like the kid seems to be fine when his agent is muted, lots of potential.. prob worth 20-25m in real terms, but English so no doubt will be 45-50m. 

From the targets listed looks like Pelle might actually go 433 in some games with Silva - Aguero - Sterling, Pogba - Fernando- Toure.. the 2 dream mid and forward lines, not that it will happen outside of FM16.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> You will get more than £25m though. I see City going up to around £35m, which then Liverpool would be insane not to accept.


Even if city go to £30m flat I wouldn't mind us giving in. 

In other news we have apparently signed Adam bogdan on a free transfer from Bolton

Do we actually have money to spend this window?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



> LIVERPOOL REACH KOVACIC DEAL
> 
> Liverpool have reached an agreement with Inter Milan over the deal to bring Mateo Kovacic to Anfield, according to Gazzetta dello Sport.
> 
> Reports suggest Brendan Rodgers will pay €23m for the Croatia international.


 @Rush @CGS :mark:

We also got Bogdan (Bolton Goalkeeper) on a free once his contract with Bolton expires.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



CGS said:


> Even if city go to £30m flat I wouldn't mind us giving in.
> 
> In other news we have apparently signed Adam bogdan on a free transfer from Bolton
> 
> Do we actually have money to spend this window?


We signed him to be a backup now that Jones has left so i'm perfectly okay with not spending any money on Bogdan.

I'd take 35 mil for Sterling.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Fuck Bogdan and his eyebrows. 


No one else is reporting Kovacic. I'm just going to assume it's bullshit unless the club announce it. And even then the MEDICAL LOOMS. (Loic Remy 2014 never forget)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

We'll accept £32.5 mill for Sterling and most likely head straight to Villa Park with the cheque. :side:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

We've been linked with Carroll pretty much every single transfer window since he left us. Not gonna happen.

Charlie Austin is a 'done deal' though apparently :woo


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



> Yohan Cabaye is ready to quit Paris Saint-Germain this summer and return to the Premier League.
> The France international has been heavily linked with a switch to Crystal Palace this week, while West Ham, under new manager Slaven Bilic, have also been credited with an interest.
> And former Newcastle midfielder Cabaye has revealed that staying at the French champions is not an option.


 @Green Light :evil

also for anyone interested

BREAKING: TARAABT SIGNS FOR BENFICA

Adel Taraabt has joined Benfica after having his contract terminated by QPR.




> CITY PREPARE SECOND BID
> 
> Manchester City are preparing a second bid of £40m for Liverpool forward Raheem Sterling, according to the Daily Mirror.
> 
> ...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/609314975480434688


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I read a rumour earlier that United are preparing a 50 mil bid.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Well, let's see if we waste the money we get if Sterling leaves. That's if Rodgers is given it all, or our buffoons we call the 'transfer committee' decide they know best.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

As I said, we'll probably spunk it all on Benteke.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

No way Man U spunk £50m on Kane. Would love to see it happen, but it won't


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

*Why on earth would you love to see it happen? There's a good chance it'd block Liverpool out of the top 4 for the foreseeable future and let's face it we can afford it. I doubt it happens but I'd much rather spend over the odds for Kane then £30-40m on someone like Lacazette.*


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Remember that QPR get 25% of whatever fee we receieve for Sterling so if we sell for the 30m we only get 22.5m. That's definitely not enough.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

why?

that's a huge sig :lol

(not complaining though)


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Asking price is supposedly 50m. We'd be nuts to sell for 30m when it's obvious you can get much more out of it.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



BkB Hulk said:


> Asking price is supposedly 50m. We'd be nuts to sell for 30m when it's obvious you can get much more out of it.


Exactly, we'll take City for all their worth.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *Why on earth would you love to see it happen? There's a good chance it'd block Liverpool out of the top 4 for the foreseeable future and let's face it we can afford it. I doubt it happens but I'd much rather spend over the odds for Kane then £30-40m on someone like Lacazette.*


Because while he seems like a good player I dunno if I fully buy into his hype just yet. 

I was saying it too my brother the other day that I don't believe any team should make a move for him just yet and instead wait and see if he can replicate his form from last season before coming in with a huge transfer fee and a large wage packet.

In any case if he did leave I wouldn't personally go any higher than £30m as a desperate final offer.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

gazetto is the daily mail of italy. kovacic said he was staying at inter. inter don't want to sell their starlet, and arent under the financial struggles they used to. plus yaya isnt going.

fully expect to see 2 of de bruyne, sterling, firmino and pogba at the club. most likely the middle 2.

highly rated brazil defender rodrigo caio has signed from sao paulo for valencia for 12.5 mil euros, 4 mil euros based on performances. possible otamendi replacement


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Memphis officially unveiled, £25m










Keep getting linked with Firmino as well, tbh i haven't seen much of him. Also don't think Kane has proven himself enough to justify the rumoured price.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

*It's not my money and we have it so I don't really care what the figure is. If he's a 20+ League Goals a Season Striker that pushes us towards title contention then he's invaluable. I get the one season argument but I think there's so much to his game that he's super legit and won't be a fade into obscurity star.

Depay with that revolutionary no shirt number shit number for next season :mark:*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

DEPAY MY LOVER
DEPAY MY FRIEND

YOU HAVE BEEN THE ONE
YOU HAVE BEEN THE ONE FOOOOOR ME :mj2


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Kane will be good. I became a believer when he dicked Chelsea. :mj2


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Yeah those goals against Chelsea were very impressive long shot curlers, made me a believer too.

Does he want to leave Tottenham? Fuck Spurs having these amazing players and losing them all lately, at least their getting incredible prices for them. 

It's gonna help them when their new stadium is finished in the future, gonna be the third biggest venue in the premier league in capacity.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

jackson martinez is officially a milan player


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

*Shame he didn't go to a better club/league to see how well he'd do.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Good deal for Milan but yeah shame he didn't go somewhere better.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Always thought Martinez was younger but nearing 29 is Milan bait, so probably best for him.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Seabs said:


> *It's not my money and we have it so I don't really care what the figure is. If he's a 20+ League Goals a Season Striker that pushes us towards title contention then he's invaluable. I get the one season argument but I think there's so much to his game that he's super legit and won't be a fade into obscurity star.
> 
> Depay with that revolutionary no shirt number shit number for next season :mark:*


Theirs also one key factor that many have forgotten about in that it's only one good season so need see can perform again next season argument. If he does even get say 20-25 goals in all comps next season then goes to euros with Eng next summer & plays well their you are no longer looking at 45-50m valued Harry Kane your now looking at £60-65m CF. Ok great now proved can perform again but because dumb enough sit on arse for season his value now sky rocketed & lot others clubs have taken notice & chances getting him have gotten smaller. 

Fact is its competitive market place in PL in general now but at top of PL it's now all in or bust. If a club doesn't pay £50m for Kane then someone else will soon enough & offer him wages wants anyway. Right now Man city & Chelsea dont need a cf whilst we do so the comp is small & rest of Europe big teams prob heard noises about Kane but unlikely taken serious notice of him but Kane keeps going progressing they will notice him far more soon as well. 

I get risk is high with Kane just because first season in PL & never know if can do it again but with Seabs think his the real deal someone their that just screams destined be something bigger & better soon enough. That Chelsea at WhL told me was not flash in pan. He isn't amazing in one key area but good to great in say most key areas need in a Cf but best area is one matters most that's his a goal machine that score with head, right or left foot. 

His rare type talent cos his ticks A lot of boxes. Eng, true goal scorer, pl proven, Eng Int, young. When last time England had a true real 9 who can score buckets lots each season consistently last one has to be Shearer? Also his just really good player his link up play, game intelligence & movement are seriously good for someone so young.

That why the fee is so high. Said same last season about Shaw. Is he worth £30m no his not will he one day be worth that yes do I care that we spent that much on him not at all. Cos from 2009-2014 we become interested in value only but club now at time money wise that can compete with biggest teams around & about time the club like ours acted on that. Not saying go all Real Madrid but we can & should spend big on right players for right reasons. What player worth is subject to selling club demands we dont set any prices so the buying club/s either pay fees or move on its simple as that. 

Is Kane worth £45-£50m no but then again I don't care cos not my money & need a cf badly this summer & actually lvg type of cf his perfect for him & us. I'm sick of RvP & Rooney 30 in October how can rely on him play each week if got cl every midweek along with cups & league that's unrealistic & need find replacement for Rooney now or next summer. 

Spurs are selling teams that's harsh truth & money talks always has done if offer enough & player happy to go then becomes about getting best fee in return & planning for future. Best only hope for is player stays another season at least then moves on. Harry Kane is not on huge wages (35k a week). Can do more then double that at Cl clubs easily & fees £45-50m today is nothing to us now. Also not even that high when consider how deals are done anyway. 

Lets says we sign Kane for £45m on 4 year deal. But £40m then £5m in add ons. What happen is £10m is paid to Spurs every season for 4 seasons he is contracted to the club. The £5m in adds on is separate part of the deal. So does a club like Manchester United have £10m a season to give to Spurs? Yup 

What will be a issue is trying is to get Harry Kane interested in us then trying go to levy & work something out after all he was easy to deal with when came to getting Berba & carrick so you know........


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

if raheem sterling is worth 30-40 mil then firmino is definitely worth atleast the same. Just saying das.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Kiz said:


> jackson martinez is officially a milan player


Milan splashing the cash this window. Ibra all but sealed, Martinez a done deal, and Kondogbia on the verge. Better part of 60 million right there and the window isn't officially open yet


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Ibra's not leaving.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

So CGS wants us to sell low on Sterling AND wants Utd to buy the best young player in the Prem, Harry Kane? :mj

YOU'VE BEEN BUSTED :fuckedup brb gonna try to find his Redcafe account

I've been driving the Harry Kane Train from the very start, but if he goes to Utd, I'm forcing it off the tracks and taking every one of you fuckers aboard the train with me


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Show me where I said I WANT United to buy Harry Kane pls. 

Also show me the post where I said I want us to sell Sterling for as low as possible and not for the highest possible value pls 

Gotta do better than that son :draper2


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> Guess we're getting Iker and Higuain.
> 
> Oh yeah. :dance


Two chokers at once? <faints>

I won't mind Higuain, but Iker is a no-no. He's MLS/Qatar level right now.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

OBE Frank Lampard :banderas

Forever one step ahead of Stevie Me.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Stick to transfer news Joel pls :Out


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Yeah Joel. :evil Stop with the baiting eh. 



> ARSENAL CLOSE ON CECH
> 
> Arsenal will complete the signing of Chelsea goalkeeper Petr Cech in an £11million deal later this week, reports the Daily Mail.
> 
> ...


^ @Mikey Damage

here's some fun paper talk

- Manchester City are ready to shell out a combined £100m on Juventus midfielder Paul Pogba and Liverpool frontman Raheem Sterling. (The Sun)
- Theo Walcott will sign a new Arsenal deal after successful talks with the club. (The Sun)
- Manchester City will bring in Kevin de Bruyne and Gianelli Imbula after they have secured the signings of Raheem Sterling and Paul Pogba. (Daily Mirror)
- Harry Kane is Manchester United's No 1 target, and Tottenham's resolve will be tested with a £40m bid. (Daily Mirror)
- Arsenal will complete the £11m signing of Chelsea goalkeeper Petr Cech by the end of next week. (Daily Mail)
- Jack Wilshere has pledged his future to Arsenal after insisting he would not move to Manchester City simply to make up the numbers. (Daily Express)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



CGS said:


> Show me where I said I WANT United to buy Harry Kane pls.
> 
> Also show me the post where I said I want us to sell Sterling for as low as possible and not for the highest possible value pls
> 
> Gotta do better than that son :draper2





CGS said:


> If City do come in again I would just take the money and run.





CGS said:


> No way Man U spunk £50m on Kane. Would love to see it happen, but it won't


:mj



Joel said:


> OBE Frank Lampard :banderas
> 
> Forever one step ahead of Stevie Me.


Can't even celebrate a lovely moment for Lampard without needing to mention Gerrard too :mj2

"Help me escape this feelin' of insecurity"- Gary Barlow 1993/Joel 2015


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

City with Pogba, Sterling and De Bruyne. bama4

Txiki would still play 4-4-2 tho. :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> :mj


I have no hopes in any team being stupid enough to go for our £50m valuation on a 20 year old player with 2 years left on his contract and a clear desire to leave so £30-35m seems like a pretty great price. Sorry if you guys don't feel the same

As for Kane, Again I dunno if he's worth the hype so £50m on the back of one season...part of me sees him crumbling under the pressure of the price and not repeating his form from last year.

Sorry for having a different thought process I guess :draper2


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*










:Jordan


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

^ new sig baby


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Kiz said:


> jackson martinez is officially a milan player


Best of luck for him. I was expecting a better club for him, but at age 29 he made a good choice. Milan is going to love the guy, that's for sure.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



KastellsPT said:


> Best of luck for him. I was expecting a better club for him, but at age 29 he made a good choice. Milan is going to love the guy, that's for sure.


do you know how much porto actually owned of him?

once again they've bent a team over. 30 mil for a near 29 year old. shit is bananas (b-a-n-a-n-a-s)


----------



## SOX (Apr 3, 2015)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

jackson martinez is owned by donya sports or some shit like that and the owner is that bee guy that has 48% at milan. kondongbia as well so you're going to see only players from this stupid 3rd party shit.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Doyen sports

Same guys who part-owned Mangala and 'represented' Negredo and Navas iirc

Also Falcao I think

Shady as fuck brehs


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Telegraph say we're in for Jenkinson on loan


would be great banter if we can pull that off but think he'll probably stay at west ham for another season b/c laaaandan


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Deulofeu.... 






















*IS ON!*






Blue Bill is finally cashing in the Arteta money


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Kiz said:


> do you know how much porto actually owned of him?
> 
> once again they've bent a team over. 30 mil for a near 29 year old. shit is bananas (b-a-n-a-n-a-s)


Jackson is owned by Doyen Sports. Believe me, he deserves those numbers.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I'm just shocked Milan actually splashed some cash on a good player and didn't try and get a dodgy loan deal out of it, or snap up some out of contract player like usual


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

i forgot doyen existed. its also a world where mendes is a homeless man


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Marty said:


> Deulofeu....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol'd

Immense talent, but his head is shoved so far up his own ass, he will never see the light of day.

His attitude will eventually make him a benchwarmer at Everton too.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Mark Warburton is soon to be named as Rangers manager.










:duck

He's been endorsed by Steven Whittaker, too.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...-shit-friendlies-shit-tournaments-happen.html

Plz use the above thread for boring manager news involving jobber Scottish teams


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

So if you dont have any more info as a footie journalist just pick a player, pick a fee and add MCFC interested at the end?

Pogba, De Bryune, Sterling, Ramos and Di Maria (like fuck) from just one paper this morning...

cant wait to see the fucking formation we play....


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



wkdsoul said:


> So if you dont have any more info as a footie journalist just pick a player, pick a fee and add MCFC interested at the end?
> 
> Pogba, De Bryune, Sterling, Ramos and Di Maria (like fuck) from just one paper this morning...
> 
> cant wait to see the fucking formation we play....


I've learned in these past couple of years following the sport that football rumors tend to be a load of crap.

KLOPP GOING TO REAL MADRID!

PEP HEADED FOR CITY!

POGBA AGREES TO SIGN WITH *insert any club name here*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



> Mikel has agreed personal terms with Al Ain and it is now left for Chelsea and the Dubai club to agree on a transfer fee. He has returned to England to communicate all these to Chelsea. We just have to wait and see what Chelsea say in this regard.


:woo


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Telegraph reporting that Liverpool are expecting another City bid for Sterling in the next 48 hours.

Also we're after Joe Gomez of Charlton and Seba Coates is off to Sunderland for 4m.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/610548684602888192









me right now..


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Falcao loan deal to Chelsea imminent.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/33155911


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

we ulreich now


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

we jenkinson according to john cross of the mirror. 1.5 mil for a years loan. pleased with that if it's the case. given how much we use fullbacks going forward it'll be nice to have an outlet besides van aanholt.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

*Juanmi to Southampton could prove a real steal at that price.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

*Sigh*

Well, time to cheer Flopc... Falcao on. Surely he can't be as bad as he was last year? Surely with our attack a bit more fluid than United's, we'll be able to find him and create chances for him? And surely with him not being the main striker, he can have less pressure on him and not have to play in a stressful environment?

Someone reassure me of at least one of these things pls.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Telos said:


> I've learned in these past couple of years following the sport that football rumors tend to be a load of crap.
> 
> KLOPP GOING TO REAL MADRID!
> 
> ...


Pogba has been linked to a ridiculous amount of clubs. He was apparently 99% locked in to sign with PSG a few weeks back. Bullshit all around. 

Just like now, Sterling is apparently going to sign with about 4 different clubs all at once.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Joel said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> Well, time to cheer Flopc... Falcao on. Surely he can't be as bad as he was last year? Surely with our attack a bit more fluid than United's, we'll be able to find him and create chances for him? And surely with him not being the main striker, he can have less pressure on him and not have to play in a stressful environment?
> 
> Someone reassure me of at least one of these things pls.


I look at it has he will basically be doing Drogba's role and be third place striker, which is probably an improvement on last year. He will likely get better service, which could see him get a decent amount of goals. Or he will just not get a lot of game time and be rusty all over. At least its a loan. Hopefully mentally he has a point to prove after flopping last year and that drives him and some shit yada yada. 

I wonder if Remy is going to stick around or if we will look into another striker. Falcao being a backup to Costa is no improvement over Remy.

EDIT- Actually sources are saying Remy is looking to move on now that Falcao is here. Surely we have to be in for another striker.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

This transfer has really set off my Spidey senses. I don't like it one bit. Falcao and his representatives as we know are crooked as a question mark. This deal reeks of underhanded tactics and ulterior motives. I recently noticed Jose Mourinho endorsing and selling BT Sports packages on TV, this is highly suspicious and I think the two things are connected. I don't know how yet but I'll get to the bottom of this and expose them all.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Have you considered Falcao's recent haircut?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

The deal maybe shady, but I don't think Falcao is done yet. It'll also be his second season in the PL, with him basically as a 2nd choice at Chelsea (at best) or 3rd choice (at worst). Mou factor is imminent as well. Think he'll turn out to be a good acquisition for Chelsea.

Plus, it's just a loan deal. Not another Shava or Torres-esque deal.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I see we're after Sirigu. Would be a good signing. If we are going to make a serious challenge on the title we have to improve our squad significantly and that is by improving on our goalkeeper and both of our fullbacks desperately. We've been linked with the likes of Cuadrado and Dzeko too, I'd definitely take Dzeko, he'd suit the league and would probably end up near the top of the goalscoring charts, Cuadrado though? Nah.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Green Light said:


> This transfer has really set off my Spidey senses. I don't like it one bit. Falcao and his representatives as we know are crooked as a question mark. This deal reeks of underhanded tactics and ulterior motives. I recently noticed Jose Mourinho endorsing and selling BT Sports packages on TV, this is highly suspicious and I think the two things are connected. I don't know how yet but I'll get to the bottom of this and expose them all.


IT'S A CONSPIRACY!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Pogba has apparently said he doesn't want to leave.

Tevez decision by the weekend. Juve or Boca. Mandzukic lined up as the main target if he leaves.

Reports that we will sign Luka Jovic. Never seen him play but he's the bomb on FM so why not.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

So in round 4 of the US Open Cup Seattle took on Portland. Seattle finished with only 7 players on the pitch. Obafemi Martins was stretchered off around the 66th minute after Seattle used all their subs. then the Ref straight red cards a Seattle player on soft fouls caused Dempsey to lose his shit and get a red card himself. later another Seattle player was given a second yellow leading to the 3rd ejection.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Disgusting American behaviour ruining our beautiful game.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Rockhead said:


> I look at it has he will basically be doing Drogba's role and be third place striker, which is probably an improvement on last year. He will likely get better service, which could see him get a decent amount of goals. Or he will just not get a lot of game time and be rusty all over. At least its a loan. Hopefully mentally he has a point to prove after flopping last year and that drives him and some shit yada yada.
> 
> I wonder if Remy is going to stick around or if we will look into another striker. Falcao being a backup to Costa is no improvement over Remy.
> 
> EDIT- Actually sources are saying Remy is looking to move on now that Falcao is here. Surely we have to be in for another striker.


I think people are writing Falcao off way too easily, he's had one bad season after coming back from a big injury, and also played for a team who honestly played average all year and we're very disjointed, I even after last season am convinced Falcao still has something about him, a watched a good few United games last season and Falcao made a lot of good runs and had good movement a lot of the time and didn't receive the ball enough, so I think the way chelsea play and the people he can feed off will help him a lot.

Like I said he's had one bad season it was only a couple of seasons ago he was by far the best striker in the world so its way too early to write him off yet! He WILL be a success mark my words haha.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

He was fucking awful. He's late 20's and had an horrific injury. He has no pace or explosiveness anymore. He can score a few but he's nothing compared to what he was. A lot of people have said it's confidence based why he struggled, if so that's pathetic as he's a 29 year old grown man - it's not as though he's just starting out.

He'll get better service most likely this year without playing a whole lot though, in all competitions I'd be surprised if he got anywhere near 15 goals. He's likely worse than Torres, which is a shame as he seems like a nice enough guy. I'm pretty sure Chris Smalling outscored him. He was a brilliant forward, he's now likely third choice at a club. He's too old to get back to his Atletico standards. 

He's no Harry Kane.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I genuinely fear that Falcao is just going to click with Chelsea, I still reckon there is a very good player in him.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Vader said:


> He was fucking awful. He's late 20's and had an horrific injury. He has no pace or explosiveness anymore. He can score a few but he's nothing compared to what he was. A lot of people have said it's confidence based why he struggled, if so that's pathetic as he's a 29 year old grown man - it's not as though he's just starting out.
> 
> He'll get better service most likely this year without playing a whole lot though, in all competitions I'd be surprised if he got anywhere near 15 goals. He's likely worse than Torres, which is a shame as he seems like a nice enough guy. I'm pretty sure Chris Smalling outscored him. He was a brilliant forward, he's now likely third choice at a club. He's too old to get back to his Atletico standards.
> 
> He's no Harry Kane.


But United last year IMO were terrible so many games they just scraped by ect.. and none of the strikers Flourished in the system LVG played Rooney and Van Persie only scored 24 between them, I just don't think the system they play helps the strikers at all and that showed with Falcao there was no where for the strikers to move most of the time the tempo of Uniteds play was awful too slow and let too many teams settle back I just think they lacked that bit of injection of pace from defence to attack which Falcao could have benefited from. 

I guess we'll just have to wait and see but I still think he is a and will be a great player next season (I think he'll be able to get a good number of games especially with Costa's injury record)


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

City in for Roberts from Fulham, seen nothing of him.. someone fill me in..


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



wkdsoul said:


> City in for Roberts from Fulham, seen nothing of him.. someone fill me in..


There to fit home grown quota more then anything and see how he develops I wouldn't expect to see much of him


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Marty said:


> Disgusting American behaviour ruining our beautiful game.


It was very bad but I can understand. That ref decided he wanted to be the story. Obafemi Martins was taken out with no call against Portland and then just a few minutes later a Seattle player is red carded for playing the ball and a soft foul not deserving of a card at all and got a straight red. 3 players were ejected in total in the second half and the only one deserving was Dempsey.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Tbf Martins has got to be at least 60 by now. He's probably got osteoporosis and went down easy.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Vader said:


> He was fucking awful. He's late 20's and had an horrific injury. He has no pace or explosiveness anymore. He can score a few but he's nothing compared to what he was. A lot of people have said it's confidence based why he struggled, if so that's pathetic as he's a 29 year old grown man - it's not as though he's just starting out.
> 
> He'll get better service most likely this year without playing a whole lot though, in all competitions I'd be surprised if he got anywhere near 15 goals. He's likely worse than Torres, which is a shame as he seems like a nice enough guy. I'm pretty sure Chris Smalling outscored him. He was a brilliant forward, he's now likely third choice at a club. He's too old to get back to his Atletico standards.
> *
> He's no Harry Kane.*



Is he still too posh for you? :kobe10

We will see what happens with Falcao. He probably won't get many games anyways if Costa can stay fit. Jose doesn't like to rotate.

We need to add 5 more years to Martins' age becuse he's Nigerian. So 65 years old. :bigron.

Dempsey is gonna rap a ref diss track, and its gonna be fire.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

He's far too posh for my liking but he looks the real deal. By that I don't mean we improve him and Real Madrid buy him at a later date.
@rikers10 (I've no idea how this tagging thing works so that's likely not worked) Van Persie was injured a lot and Rooney played the first half of the season in midfield basically, hence their awful (for their standards) record.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Pappa Bacon said:


> There to fit home grown quota more then anything and see how he develops I wouldn't expect to see much of him


Well thats abit stupid he's 18 he doesnt count against or for the HG rules for another 3 years.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Raheem Sterling: Man City's second bid rejected by Liverpool
By Ben Smith
BBC Sport Liverpool have formally rejected a second bid from Manchester City for England forward Raheem Sterling. 

It is understood the new offer was a basic £35.5m, which would have risen to nearer £40m when various extras were added. 

The Reds value the 20-year-old, who has also been linked with Arsenal and Real Madrid, at £50m. 

Last week Liverpool turned down a bid of £25m, plus add-ons, from Premier League rivals City. 

Sterling joined Liverpool from QPR in 2010 and is under contract until 2017, but has rejected the offer of a new £100,000-a-week deal. 

Liverpool manager Brendan Rodgers said last month he expected Sterling to stay at Anfield for the remainder of his current deal. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/33161310


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Only gonna happen for 50m. The owners won't back down, they proved that with Suarez. City are desperate for HG players and we know that, they'll offer the 50m eventually.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Definitely not worth 50m at the moment. Take the 40m and buy a QUALITY striker (like that's going to happen ).


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Cédric to Southampton confirmed.

It's been a long time since one club's transfer activity excited me this much.


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Destiny said:


> Definitely not worth 50m at the moment. Take the 40m and buy a QUALITY striker (like that's going to happen ).


The point is, we won't get 40 million. We'll get 32.5 and then an extra 7.5 "down the line". What's the point in that from our point of view? We don't get to reinvest the capital from one of our star players because a big rival in City are being tight-wads because of FFP? Fuck that.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

it's not because of ffp


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

tightwads?

it's forty fucking million pounds. that's more than we paid for aguero. the only reason we offered even close to that is his nationality. should we just come in and offer up 60 million right off the bat because that's what liverpool want? you'll just waste it anyways.

we're not a rival either. think more along the lines of southampton and tottenham. and we aren't desperate for home grown players. that's a sky driven myth.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

£40m is overpriced.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Come on, Kiz, you cheap fook

£50m is probably like 5 barrels of oil

Gimme


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

40m would be perfectly fine if we didn't have to give 25% to QPR, a 50m fee would leave us with 40m.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

that's not our problem.

if we don't think he's worth it, we won't buy him. simple as that really.

maybe we should offer southampton a touch more than liverpool for clyne. maybe put 10k more each week on his paycheck. that'd be tops.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

If we sign Mulumbu on a free and Alex Neil can get him back to his 2010-2014 prem form :trips8 Could be one of the signings of the summer, depending on fitness, obviously. Usually I'd be concerned at a club like WBA letting a player go so easily, but Pulis' player judgement isn't exactly a strength based on his past transfer work...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Prince Jax said:


> 40m would be perfectly fine if we didn't have to give 25% to QPR, a 50m fee would leave us with 40m.


£40m is more than he is worth.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

*Lel the 25% clause has nothing to do with how much he's worth and how much anyone should pay to sign him. That's just Liverpool's loss they incurred when they signed him. 

"Can you add another 25% onto that £45m because we want the full 45 to ourselves and we have to give QPR a bit of the fee" :lmao :lmao :lmao

He isn't worth more than £30m quite frankly after the season he had this year and how much of a tool he's proving himself to be lately. First sign of attention and he start acting like a petulant self-entitled child and his form drops under the pressure. ADD ANOTHER £10M TO THE ASKING PRICE. City would be mad to give them £50m. They don't need to pay the British Player Luxury Tax to meet the quota, they can just round the squad off with academy players that they should be promoting anyway given the focus they put on that area. They only need to replace 3 home grown players. Denayer will be one of them. Then add 2 players like Lopes, Pozo, Iheanacho to the 23 man squad and they're sorted. City clearly want him if they've made 2 bids this early and they should be out to spend big this summer so I imagine they'll get him even if it means going all the way up to £50m. Lel if they bid that and Liverpool still reject it. But lel even more so if Liverpool offload him for that much and then reinvest it in more foreign potential and overrated English talent.*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Talking of English talent



















:whoo

This sloot on Twitter making all kinds of claims, apparently she is #ITK and #SaucedUp 

https://twitter.com/EDS_Amy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/611561298665541632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/611562088742432768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/611564520335609856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/611565062516568065

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/611565257354530818
'In a rush' :evil


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

those rumours are weeks old at least.

2/10 itk. 10/10 sloot


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

:trips8

Her irl name and @ name suggests plurality, brothers

Which means there are more of her, maybe all named Amy Christopher

Rockhead, go find their #ITK hideout, report back and I'll ask Kiz about promoting you to Vice Junior Assistant of the Transfer Thread

lel Glen Johnson


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

mandzukic a juve player, medical monday, 4 year deal, fee around 14 mil. paves the way for tevez to boca and vietto to atleti


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/610394000886005760
:whoo

Big Sam and Chris Ramsay tag teamin that :whoo


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Kiz said:


> that's not our problem.
> 
> if we don't think he's worth it, we won't buy him. simple as that really.
> 
> maybe we should offer southampton a touch more than liverpool for clyne. maybe put 10k more each week on his paycheck. that'd be tops.


Not saying it's City's problem, it's ours quite obviously. But we as the selling club will try to get as much as possible, with 25% of the fee going to QPR, we want to maximise what we get ourselves. If City don't wanna pay it (I think they will), then they don't have to but we've set a price where we think we'll get a substantial amount of money if it's met.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I know of Bas Dost etc but how good of a player is he? Don't watch much bundesliga. I know he had a good spell of matches where he scored like 9 goals from 10 shots but other than that he's an unknown for me.

Also rumours Strootman is trying to talk RVP into a switch to Roma. Now could this be Strootman staying and trying to sign his mate up or is he aiming for ManU to put a cash+RVP bid in for him?

Also Carlos Bacca wants to join roma according to his agent because he wants to live near the Pope


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Sterling wants to go more than Liverpool want to sell him, so you should expect to pay more than his value if you want to buy him. This seems too obvious to need to be said but recent posts have put that in doubt.

I'm kind of emotionally detached from it now because I'm so disappointed in Sterling's behavior and I know we're just gonna spend the money on someone like Benteke. Hard to care.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Sterling a cunt. He ain't worth 40m but if we can get more we should go for it.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*










Al Pards knee deep in fanny in Ibiza apparently. 

smh


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Harry Kane has come out and said to Sky Sports News that he's flattered to have been linked with us, but he's happy at Spurs.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

The great thing is that Sky only say he's flattered until you click the link. Top clickbait.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Kieran Trippier signs for Spurs, hope he's decent right back its a position we've struggled with for a while now. 

http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/news/trippier-interview-190615/


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

*BUT WHAT ABOUT FUTURE YOUNG PLAYER OF THE YEAR SENSATION KYLE OF HOUSE WALKER?

#notjournalism #notapresenter*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Smart signing for Tottenham. They paid £8,000,000 last season to make Danny Rose one of the most consistent full backs in the league when they signed Ben Davies. If anything would give Walker a kick up the ass it's signing a solid Premier League proven full back. Tottenham having Trippier at right back is certainly better then playing Dier and Chiriches there and his experience allows Yedlin to perhaps move on loan to a different club, I saw that he was linked with Norwich which would be a good move for both teams.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Is Yedlin actually any good defensively? All I remember from his WC performances is that he's rapid as fuck and makes good forward runs from deep. Very dubious about the off the ball resilience of a player who couldn't manage one league start, even with BEST RIGHT BACK IN THE WORLD KYLE WALKER (© TheLoneShark sometime in 2013) and his brainless sprinting abilities absent for most of the season. 

Having said that, we definitely need a right back. I just don't know if Yedlin is a big enough improvement on Whittaker, besides pace.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Andre said:


> Is Yedlin actually any good defensively? All I remember from his WC performances is that he's rapid as fuck and makes good forward runs from deep. Very dubious about the off the ball resilience of a player who couldn't manage one league start, even with BEST RIGHT BACK IN THE WORLD KYLE WALKER (© TheLoneShark sometime in 2013) and his brainless sprinting abilities absent for most of the season.
> 
> Having said that, we definitely need a right back. I just don't know if Yedlin is a big enough improvement on Whittaker, besides pace.


From what I saw of Norwich, don't you tend to play quite narrow in midfield with your full backs pushed up? If that's so then Yedlin would be pretty damn good. He's probably the quickest footballer in the Premier League so would suit that style of play, which if it is indeed the way you play you can see why a team like Tottenham would opt to send Yedlin there as it's also similar to the way they play.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Erik. said:


> From what I saw of Norwich, don't you tend to play quite narrow in midfield with your full backs pushed up? If that's so then Yedlin would be pretty damn good. He's probably the quickest footballer in the Premier League so would suit that style of play, which if it is indeed the way you play you can see why a team like Tottenham would opt to send Yedlin there as it's also similar to the way they play.


We played quite narrow on the left with Johnson tucking in and Olsson overlapping, but Redmond does spend a fair bit of time out on the touch line, while Whittaker doesn't overlap anywhere near as much as Olsson. The biggest issue is that marking and tracking back isn't Redmond's strong suit, so that means whoever plays right back will need to have to be able to read the game very well and make lots of timely interceptions with good positioning. However, I'd like to think that Yedlin's pace should make him better in 1 vs 1's than Whittaker, who generally gets abused in these situations when players run at him.

The biggest thing to consider is that we didn't need to focus on defending so much last season, whereas obviously this season we will need a solid RB as we will be on the back foot far more often. 

If we bring in Mulumbu and change the system to have two CDM's then maybe this won't be so much of a problem, as one can cover right back at times. However, Tettey by himself can't cover CM, CB and RB all by himself. If we don't sign Mulumbu, or have him and Tettey available then this is a problem as Howson and BJ are crap in cdm, while O'Neil is championship standard these days.

None of this is to suggest that I don't think he would suit us if Redmond came inside (Moz' Ma?) more often, because the lad Yedlin looks ace going forward on the overlap. I just worry about having a (potentially) defensively naïve RB in the team when our defence is already looking weak by premier league standards. Hopefully he turns out to be the business if he signs.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Andre said:


> We played quite narrow on the left with Johnson tucking in and Olsson overlapping, but Redmond does spend a fair bit of time out on the touch line, while Whittaker doesn't overlap anywhere near as much as Olsson. The biggest issue is that marking and tracking back isn't Redmond's strong suit, so that means whoever plays right back will need to have to be able to read the game very well and make lots of timely interceptions with good positioning. However, I'd like to think that Yedlin's pace should make him better in 1 vs 1's than Whittaker, who generally gets abused in these situations when players run at him.
> 
> The biggest thing to consider is that we didn't need to focus on defending so much last season, whereas obviously this season we will need a solid RB as we will be on the back foot far more often.
> 
> ...


Very true with regards to the defensive side of things. Whenever I have watched Yedlin he played further forward but what I've seen of him as a defender is that he isn't the best, like most modern day full backs but he is so ridiculously quick that he's on the heels of the attacker almost instantly and forces them to make a decision. It'll be pretty much sink or swim for him I imagine, especially at Norwich.

I think the loan would be a good move for both clubs though. More so Tottenham though as it's a win win situation regardless for them. They signed one of Americas brightest young stars, probably down to more marketing value and if he shines for Norwich they can bring him back with Prem experience and give him a run in the team, maybe even more forward too where he tends to flourish or he doesn't cut it and will probably end up signing for a team in the MLS and probably recoup what they paid for him.

Will be interesting anyway. You'd think Alex Neil would know what he's doing if he does sanction the deal as he'd be well aware of any defensive frailties with regards to replacing an experienced defender like Whittaker with an unknown quantity.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Simon Kjær after signing for Fenerbahçe: "Liverpool wanted me... but I want to win trophies"










:duck


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

#topbantz from Kjaer :lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

the quote is fake


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

As if Turkish trophies even count anyway :Jordan


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Kondogbia has rejected a move to AC, and has apparently agreed to join Inter.

Medical is set for Monday according to Sky Italia.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Telegraph reporting we're not gonna meet Benteke's valuation and as a result are looking at alternatives, Bacca and Llorente.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Bacca would be :mark:


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Why isn't there a football thread to discuss random football. So I'll post it here Las Palmas is now in la liga after 13 years with Valeron :clap 1 last run at the big time :mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

There is a thread for that

www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/16968...-shit-friendlies-shit-tournaments-happen.html


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> As if Turkish trophies even count anyway :Jordan


You always show great character, DA :brodgers


How close is De Gea to fucking off to Real Madrid anyways?


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Hamada said:


> How close is De Gea to fucking off to Real Madrid anyways?


Until ManU realizes that if they don't sell him at the right price this year, De Gea will go to Real Madrid next year for free.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

yeah alright m8


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*










a minute silence for ac milan's transfer window crumbling around them


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

DEULOFEU is currently in Liverpool.

Distin has agreed a deal with Bournemouth. They're looking likely to get Garbutt on loan from Everton when his new contract is confirmed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613011799886155776


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Cech for 11M and 100K a week in wages feels like a lot of money for someone who is old backup at their club, but I've only ever heard good things regarding his personality and professional conduct, so hopefully he's the kind of keeper that can go until he's 40.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

*SIGH*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

cech will be the best move arsenal have done for a long, long time.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Impolite said:


> Cech for 11M and 100K a week in wages feels like a lot of money for someone who is old backup at their club, but I've only ever heard good things regarding his personality and professional conduct, so hopefully he's the kind of keeper that can go until he's 40.


Agreed.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I hate this already. In January we got rid of two wingers and brought in one who is so lightweight and ill-suited to the Premier League. Summer has barely started and we are trying to bring in a washed Falcao and now are selling Cech to Arsenal. Look, I love Cech and in a perfect world I could agree with giving him what he wants. But I love Chelsea more and I do not see the logic in giving a rival who is very close to having the pieces to be a real challenger, a piece that they desperately need. Cech is still world class. We have solved Arsenal's problem for them. And they only had to pay £11m for it... Idc, if Cech wanted to stay in London. Going to Paris for a couple of years and earning a fuckload of money isn't treating your legend bad. This transfer window is going to suck major dick.

They best convince Begovic that he will get enough games so that he comes here. I'm supporting Stevenage FC if Chelsea sign Green.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I can't see why Jose wants Falcao at Chelsea so bad, he'll only ever be a backup to Costa and Remy is getting pushed out for him. 

Apparently Jose regrets letting Cech go to Arsenal according to the Mirror (whether you believe him or not - http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/jose-mourinho-believes-selling-petr-5930119), but I couldn't see Cech being happy playing second fiddle to Courtois for another season, surely a foreign move would be happier for both :jose and the Chelsea fans? There are countless teams in Italy and France that would bend over backwards for a top class keeper with a few years left in him.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

WHAT

THE 

FUCK?

Sell him abroad for fuck sake. Chelsea have basically sold Arsenal about 7-10 extra points for next season (if Cech still has it, which I believe he does)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Cech doesn't want to uproot his family from London and Abramovich respects his servce to the club so allowed him to pick who he wants to go to (providing the team was interested of course).


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

He could've stayed in London and flew to Paris every day on Roman's private jet. Takes about 90 minutes tops.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I agree. Or we could have sold him to Fulham or some crappy team if London really is the most important thing. 

First Lampard playing for City. Now Cech playing for Arsenal. Terry to United next season.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I actually think this is a pretty decent deal for Chelsea. Sure, they don't want to sell to direct rivals, but Cech has started to falter and has spent a whole season playing very few games. Plus, are Arsenal really going to push them for the title I doubt it. At 33 and with injury issues, it's good money for him.

This spacing looks crap btw.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I don't think Cech is faltering, he was still very good in 13-14. He looked good in the few appearances he's had for Chelsea last season too. There's a possibility that he will be rusty, but I doubt it. He hasn't had Valdes-esque injury which may make him less of a keeper. Its a great signing for Arsenal; we should have been selling him abroad. I've been saying this for a while but Arsenal are a signing or two away from being solid title contenders. This will surely not be their last bit of business in the summer.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I think he was on the decline as far back as 11-12. Nothing too bad, but he wasn't on the same level he was at, and errors were becoming more frequent. Reflexes are more the worry than agility, particularly when you get to your 30s and have had a serious head injury like Cech, which can't have done good things for his brain. His agility will decline naturally too as he gets older, particularly without match practice. While there's recent examples of goalkeepers aging very well (van der Sar, Buffon, Friedel though not at the same level), there is still likely to be a quick drop off at some point. It mightn't be immediate, but he's not a long term signing and still went for 11m.

Just can't see Arsenal being contenders. They'll drop off at some point, whether at the start of the season or the end. They consistently have a bad patch every season and still have weaknesses in defence, holding midfield and forward depth. Even with those weaknesses perhaps addressed, they undeniably have the same pattern season after season, where they just can't really compete. Every summer people look at their squad and say it's got real talent, but it never happens for them.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Firmino would look good in red.

Not the turbo gash United red but our much better version of red


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Scott Dann to Everton for 6.5m.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

LMFAO Cech at 11m is a steal.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2015/jun/23/court-ruling-uefa-ffp-rules

Rumours, could be about to get pre-FFP stupid again....


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/sport/fo...ie-Austin-iconic-No-9-shirt-convince-him-sign



don't really see how he could say no to such an ICONIC offer

our annual link to moussa sow seems to have resurfaced and we may or may not have bid £11 million for Wijnaldum depending on who you believe. Also "preparing" a bid for Stewart Downing. Starting to remember why I find this time of year to be tedious seeing as I don't think any of these will happen :side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Fucking hell this transfer window is gonna suck. Wake me up when Augustember Ends.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

That sounds like a shot at Transfer Commissioner Kiz

@Kiz


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613444490683117568
Is it happening?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

(Insert Michael Scott It's Happening gif)

:WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO

FIRIBEINHO IMMINENT

(name is still a work in progress)

(FUCK your I before E except after C rule)


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Maybe... until he fails the medical and signs for United :kobe10


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I refuse to believe it until I see it.

Edit

Or what Rockhead said :mj2


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Can't wait for all the anti-Liverpool posters to pretend he's a shit player all of a sudden after he signs with us. :mark: HYPE.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Interested to see how often you've seen him play. Or is he good on FM and FIFA?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

From Brazil and has a Braziliany sounding name

That's all I need to know


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

He's not like that lame fake Brazilian Fred who sucks the dik.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



> Sky sources understand that Chelsea are extremely interested in Liverpool forward Raheem Sterling. The club highly rate the 20-year-old but will not bid more than £40million for him.
> 
> Sky Sports News are still investigating this news and we'll bring you more when we have it....


Interesting...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613444490683117568
> Is it happening?


Havn't seen much of him play TBH, but from what ive read, he's excellent isn't he?

If so, would be a welcome addition. What is he, ATT MID?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Brock said:


> Havn't seen much of him play TBH, but from what ive read, he's excellent isn't he?
> 
> If so, would be a welcome addition. What is he, ATT MID?


Obviously not, if he was he wouldn't be joining Liverpool :duck



















































:duck


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

This is all I've seen of the lid..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613456235128619008
£29m :ti


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Still hope we go back for Clyne, another CB for sure, and a couple of strikers. If Lucas can stay fit and we move Can into midfield, we may not need that CM/DM.

I still have this feeling Balotelli will stay though TBH.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Green Light said:


> Obviously not, if he was he wouldn't be joining Liverpool :duck
> 
> :duck


#TeamJoel 



Marty said:


> This is all I've seen of the lid..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613456235128619008
> £29m :ti


#TeamCleverley


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I've got Firmino at Man Utd in my FM 2015 game.

Also, Inter are apparently interested in Salah if Fiorentina don't take up their option to loan him for another year.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

these Sergio Ramos rumours better just be that, do not want for the rumoured price and wages. he's a head case and tad overrated to boot.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Buyout clause of 200m, no indication Madrid want to sell and Ramos wanting a new contract.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

firmino :mark:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613486008663814145









Fuck the moneyball approach, we going hard this window.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Something tells me we aren't going to be buying a DM this window and when Lucas is injured and we're leaking goals we will know the debt is paid


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Ramos is too erratic for the Premier League. He's prolific, but he'd get caught out of position a lot. Added to that why would he leave one of the top 3 clubs in the world to relocate to England for a club that'd barely make the top 10. If Madrid get any more than £20-25m they'd be mugs to not accept it.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



CamillePunk said:


> Something tells me we aren't going to be buying a DM this window and when Lucas is injured and we're leaking goals we will know the debt is paid


Illaramendi my brother. We going long dick style


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Refuse to get excited about this season, even if we sign Firmino, Illarramendi, and Kovacic. I've been hurt too many times


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Jesus Christ, we're actually going to sign Cech! :mark:




BkB Hulk said:


> I think he was on the decline as far back as 11-12. Nothing too bad, but he wasn't on the same level he was at, and errors were becoming more frequent. Reflexes are more the worry than agility, particularly when you get to your 30s and have had a serious head injury like Cech, which can't have done good things for his brain. His agility will decline naturally too as he gets older, particularly without match practice. While there's recent examples of goalkeepers aging very well (van der Sar, Buffon, Friedel though not at the same level), there is still likely to be a quick drop off at some point. It mightn't be immediate, but he's not a long term signing and still went for 11m.
> 
> Just can't see Arsenal being contenders. They'll drop off at some point, whether at the start of the season or the end. They consistently have a bad patch every season and still have weaknesses in defence, holding midfield and forward depth. Even with those weaknesses perhaps addressed, they undeniably have the same pattern season after season, where they just can't really compete. Every summer people look at their squad and say it's got real talent, but it never happens for them.


What you're saying is true, but we've *never* had a squad this strong in the Emirates era. We need a DM and a forward/striker still, but with Cech, he's solved our goalkeeping problems for at least 2 seasons now.

A few seasons back, the narrative was always, "Arsenal will fall out of the top-4 this season because Spurs/Liverpool blah, blah." But when you have people actually sensing a title challenge from our end, this season, it means something.

From Chamakh, Gervinho, Denilson, Squillaci, Almunia, and the likes to Ozil, Alexis, Cazorla, and Cech - that's a massive turnaround.

I doubt we'd challenge without a top-tier CF, and that's the tricky situation because there are few strikers in the world who'd come with the same pedigree of an Aguero or a Suarez. We've been linked to Benzema for eternity, but Madrid are in no mood of selling him. Other strikers like Cavani are simply overpriced.

There was a time when we got Benayoun on loan from Chelsea and now, we're signing a world class GK from Chelsea. As others have mentioned, van der Sar and Lehmann are examples of walking into the team and changing the fortunes. One can hope.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 15m15 minutes ago

#LFC are delighted to announce they have signed Roberto Firmino from Hoffenheim, subject to a medical #FirminoLFC


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

All these Liverpool fans getting excited for Firmino, even though the majority of them have never watched him play :Jordan

Kovacic and Illarramendi joining :Jordan

Chelsea's transfer window so far :Jordan


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Razor King said:


> Jesus Christ, we're actually going to sign Cech! :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, I agree your squad is the strongest it's been. I just don't think it'll happen. It always seems to be something. Even this last season, you really shouldn't have been dropping off the pace like you did, but it just seems to happen. I'd probably prefer Arsenal up there too, certainly over Chelsea. I just feel like every preseason, the Arsenal squad is looked at and people are impressed. It just doesn't happen though.



Joel said:


> All these Liverpool fans getting excited for Firmino, even though the majority of them have never watched him play :Jordan
> 
> Kovacic and Illarramendi joining :Jordan
> 
> Chelsea's transfer window so far :Jordan


I saw a Vine where he kicked a ball over his head and they edited it so it landed in a hoop. Already more impressive editing than the Stewie Downing signing.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Joel said:


> All these Liverpool fans getting excited for Firmino, even though the majority of them have never watched him play :Jordan
> 
> Kovacic and Illarramendi joining :Jordan
> 
> Chelsea's transfer window so far :Jordan


only thing to laugh at is Chelsea's window m9. Selling Cech to Arsenal is a horrible piece of business. How about you keep that trend up and buy Sterling for 40 mil :brodgers


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Firmino is a great signing for Liverpool. Cost seems a bit high in euros (40 mil?), but the PL clubs seem to be made of money so w/e.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Rugrat said:


> Ramos is too erratic for the Premier League. He's prolific, but he'd get caught out of position a lot. Added to that why would he leave one of the top 3 clubs in the world to relocate to England for a club that'd barely make the top 10. If Madrid get any more than £20-25m they'd be mugs to not accept it.


what the fuck


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

^^ that

Also,



Renegade™;49899129 said:


> these Sergio Ramos rumours better just be that, do not want for the rumoured price and wages. he's a head case and tad overrated to boot.


Why would you even care about price/wages, it's not your money, and Man Utd will always have more to spend. you call him overrated but he's miles better than any defender at Utd. also a natural leader, versatile, lots of experience, proven winner and scores goals.

he'll stay at madrid though, so don't worry. you'll either sign someone not as good or stick with players like smalling, blackett, evans, phil jones.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

woo :mark:

FIRMINO


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> what the fuck


Which part of my post do you disagree with?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Probably all of it. 20 mil for Ramos wouldn't be worth selling him for and he would hardly be caught out in the premier league


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Seb said:


> ^^ that
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...


because it's an obscene amount of money to be paying for a CB, I never said he wasn't better than any of Utd's current CB's either, but he's still overrated m9 :kobe

I think we'll sign a CB this window because Jones/Evans/Smalling/Rojo is not a good enough collection to win the EPL with, just would rather it not be Ramos for the rumoured prices being put out like his 200m buyout clause :lol


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Rush said:


> Probably all of it. 20 mil for Ramos wouldn't be worth selling him for and he would hardly be caught out in the premier league


The price may have been slightly low, but at the end of the day he is 30 next season. He gives away fouls a lot, which particularly cost them in the Copa Del Rey. Unless he has a lifetime ambition to play for Utd, I don't see why he'd leave. I reckon it's just to get himself a fat contract at RM.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Renegade™;49907593 said:


> because it's an obscene amount of money to be paying for a CB, I never said he wasn't better than any of Utd's current CB's either, but he's still overrated m9 :kobe
> 
> I think we'll sign a CB this window because Jones/Evans/Smalling/Rojo is not a good enough collection to win the EPL with, just would rather it not be Ramos for the rumoured prices being put out like his 200m buyout clause :lol


It's not your money, Man Utd are loaded, and obviously it's not going to be for the 200m buyout clause either. It comes down to a case of whether you want the player or not, and even though he's miles better than anyone in the Utd defence, and plays multiple positions, you wouldn't want him. If you sign someone, it won't be anyone better than Ramos. He's not overrated either. Good on the ball, good in the air, good at interceptions, good long range passer, scores goals. Top 10 CB in the world, minimum. Probably better than anyone in the EPL.

Like I said earlier, I can't see him joining anyway. It's a ploy for him to get more love/money from Madrid. One of the Barca presidential candidates came out the other day saying he had been offered Ramos.



Rugrat said:


> The price may have been slightly low, but at the end of the day he is 30 next season. He gives away fouls a lot, which particularly cost them in the Copa Del Rey. Unless he has a lifetime ambition to play for Utd, I don't see why he'd leave. I reckon it's just to get himself a fat contract at RM.


He's unhappy at Madrid, he called Man Utd the "Real Madrid of England" a few years ago, and his dad is a Man Utd fan.

But yeah it's probably just for more money. Ronaldo did the same thing a couple of years ago.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Payet to West Ham done according to sauces. Looking forward to seeing him in the Prem.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Wasn't Jackson Martinez supposed to go to Milan? He's off to Atletico now. Jesus wept, Milan.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Green Light said:


> Payet to West Ham done according to sauces. Looking forward to seeing him in the Prem.


So many conflicting stories going around. Express reports that OM has been told he wants to stay by his agent, Guardian says West Ham have already signed him. Telegraph says it's still going through. Terrific pick up for West Ham if true, guy is a great player and can play on either wing.


IMO about Ramos, guy is obviously a top class defender, and would automatically knock the fuckwits like Smalling basically into the U21s, he's an absolute nutter though.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Rugrat said:


> Which part of my post do you disagree with?


pretty much all of it, you couldn't buy his boots with 25m and if he relocated to england he'd be the best defender in the premier league easily. Not gonna happen though, so if you're a united fan you really dodged one there ROFL.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> pretty much all of it, you couldn't buy his boots with 25m and if he relocated to england he'd be the best defender in the premier league easily. Not gonna happen though, so if you're a united fan you really dodged one there ROFL.


Paying 30-40m for a player who is 30 next season and has no experience in the League is a bit much for me. They have the money and he's better than Blackett and Smalling, but it's a bit excessive for a defender who can be unreliable. Their defence is better than credited for too, as they only conceded the fourth least goals in the League, with Rooney and Van Persie scrambling for double figures.

Not a Man Utd fan either


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

expecting ramos to sign a new contract with real in a week or less


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Rugrat said:


> Paying 30-40m for a player who is 30 next season and has no experience in the League is a bit much for me. They have the money and he's better than Blackett and Smalling, but it's a bit excessive for a defender who can be unreliable. Their defence is better than credited for too, as they only conceded the fourth least goals in the League, with Rooney and Van Persie scrambling for double figures.
> 
> Not a Man Utd fan either


He's not 30 until towards the end of the season tbf, and he'd be the best defender at United (or pretty much anywhere in the prem) by a distance.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Rush said:


> He's not 30 until towards the end of the season tbf, and he'd be the best defender at United (or pretty much anywhere in the prem) by a distance.


Best defender at United, but that's not saying much. Best defender in the League I'm not sure about. 

Again, I'm still pretty sure this is an attempt at getting a fat contract, because this will probably be his last.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Telegraph saying Clyne to Liverpool is almost done, £12.5m

Operation Scousehampton round 2 is a go


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Fack, I missed this thread so much. So much BANTER. It's good shit.

What the fuck has happened to Milan. Are they no longer a big club? Just get Arsenal'd hard in deals right now.

Cech. Arsenal. Legend. :robben2

Once we add Schederlein, shit will get real. :datass

Though, we badly still need a legit CF. Even though Sanchez and Giroud were immense last season. If we can find a CF from out of nowhere, fuck out the way. 

Signed the Romanian Xavi. That's hot. 

Oh, and if Real want Kos...start teh bidding at £75m please. He's £25m better than Luiz.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Rugrat said:


> Best defender at United, but that's not saying much. Best defender in the League I'm not sure about.
> 
> Again, I'm still pretty sure this is an attempt at getting a fat contract, because this will probably be his last.


What centre back would you say is better in the PL?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Man. Does the PL even elite anymore at CB?


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> Man. Does the PL even elite anymore?


Fixed.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Rush said:


> What centre back would you say is better in the PL?












Not that it's a huge gap between them.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Curry said:


> Not that it's a huge gap between them.


Well, Terry is six year older and doesn't know what a ball is.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Rush said:


> What centre back would you say is better in the PL?


Terry. And barring this season I'd say Kompany too.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

We've been strongly linked with Perotti, Paulinho, Capoue, Kuzmanovic, Santon and Heurtaux.

I'll take them all, thanks.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

looks like douglas costa is on his way to bayern, 35m.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> looks like douglas costa is on his way to bayern, 35m.


I'd be adequately bemused if this happens


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

£35m? Jesus. We were linked with him for just over £20m in January.

If Liverpool do get Clyne (and for £12.5m) then you cannot deny that they are getting their shit straight this summer.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

35 mil euro

we unal now


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Joel said:


> If Liverpool do get Clyne (and for £12.5m) then you cannot deny that they are getting their shit straight this summer.


If it's true, Clyne going for £12.5m to Liverpool is decent business. Far better than that shithouse Johnson. Southampton are getting buttfucked again, Schneiderlein leaving is a big blow. Arsenal or Man Utd though? I'd say Arsenal are ahead in that one to get his signature.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Clyne is a good signing for Liverpool. Not that good going forward but he's dependable and that's already an improvement on Johnson.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614058880902004736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614075194379005952
@EGame


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I knew Moz would be marking out. Marking harder than DAT NHL comeback.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Marty said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614058880902004736
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614075194379005952
> @EGame





I enjoyed your Tweets.

Cathro to Newcastle basically done 00


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Erik. said:


> Clyne is a good signing for Liverpool. Not that good going forward but he's dependable and that's already an improvement on Johnson.


Clyne isn't good going forward? That's news to me.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

yeah 35m EUROS seems like a lot for douglas costa mates, doesnt seem bayern-esque at all


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Joel said:


> £35m? Jesus. We were linked with him for just over £20m in January.
> 
> If Liverpool do get Clyne (and for £12.5m) then you cannot deny that they are getting their shit straight this summer.


It's okay, we want to sign Benteke next. Normal service has resumed.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Alderweireld is off to Spurs according to the Telegraph. Major work being done on that shit leaky defence.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Schneiderlin to United for £25m. 

Fuck off.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

So everyone doing good business so far except Chelsea. :no:

A year ago we had Costa and Fabregas around this time.

Can't wait till we announce Falcao and someone like fucking Gaitan.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Maybe we don't have anymore money.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I'd be happy with Schneiderlin, very good player and will complement Carrick, Blind and Herrera well


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I concur with Renegade, Schneiderlin would be an excellent signing for us and someone that would compliment our midfield well, especially with Carrick getting a year older and picking up more injuries now. He's just the type of player we are calling out for. We'd probably still need to get one more midfield option in but I really do hope this one goes through and gets done quickly.

I don't mind us missing out on Clyne, he's a good player but I don't know, I just don't really care if we went for him or not. Rafael is a better player but is always injured, Valencia can be solid there but I don't want to see another one of his brainfarts costing us in a handful of games, Smalling and Jones can cover there but a right back should still be one of our main priorities. Hopefully there are better available options out there.

Definitely need to get a striker, maybe someone like Lacazette or Kane or Cavani... heck give Chicharito another chance, if he gets his confidence back and feels he is in our plans I can see him getting us 15-20 goals next season. Any option would be better than Falcao last season (sorry Chelsea fans, I feel your pain).

Not sure what to make of the Ramos rumours, reports saying he does want to leave but despite being one of the best centrebacks in the world (as Seb said top 10) I'd rather us go for someone younger like Otamendi, he was a beast last season and I think he'd be a real asset to the back four for United.

Fingers crossed we get our deals done earlier than we did last season.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

*Missing out on Clyne to anyone will hurt. Not like we need a RB and should be looking past the best RB in the league over the last 2 seasons who's still young and going crazy cheap. He's no Valencia.

If we signed Cavani I would literally weep. Hernandez should be kept but only as an option off the bench. He just isn't effective starting up top on his own. 

Obviously take Schneiderlin. Not sure how we'd accommodate him + Carrick and Blind. Carrick doesn't really deserve phasing out yet and I don't see Shaw losing the LB spot to Blind already.

Anyone who wouldn't take Ramos is a nutjob. Money doesn't matter as long as we always have funds for other players which we do. He more than cancels out the few moments of insanity per season.

Also Guzan should be super pissed off at how Sherwood has treated him since he had his first bad game in years at City. Assuming there's no off the pitch issues too obv. Begovic would be a great pick up though and a big loss for Stoke.*


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Payet and Song for us? Yep please 8*D


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Missing out on Clyne to anyone will hurt. Not like we need a RB and should be looking past the best RB in the league over the last 2 seasons who's still young and going crazy cheap. He's no Valencia.*




Oh, I definitely agree we need a new right back, which is why I said it was a priority but I don't know, I don't really know how I'd feel if we went and signed Clyne. I know he'll be a good fit for Liverpool as he is a good player but I guess I'm just hoping better options become available (maybe there aren't any other good options available at the moment which says a lot about the right back position). When I've watched Clyne sometimes I've been impressed and other times he looks suspect to me in defence (a lot of right backs are though I guess). I guess I'm on the fence with this one.

Meh, I'm tired, I don't know what to think. My brain hurts.



> If we signed Cavani I would literally weep. Hernandez should be kept but only as an option off the bench. He just isn't effective starting up top on his own.


Cavani hasn't been at his best since 2 years ago but he's still a goalscorer and that was something we were missing last season. He wouldn't be my first choice but he'd be a good option. I don't see it happening though. Agree on Hernandez, I wouldn't start him but I would love to use him as a back-up option. He just needs his confidence back though as 2 out of 4 seasons he got us 38 goals in total and was great to watch. As soon as Moyes came in though and then LVG he just seemed to lose the ability at playing football altogether.



> Obviously take Schneiderlin. Not sure how we'd accommodate him + Carrick and Blind. Carrick doesn't really deserve phasing out yet and I don't see Shaw losing the LB spot to Blind already.


No, I wouldn't phase Carrick out yet, he still offers a lot and is our best passer in that deep midfield role. That and he gives us so much composure when in possession and protects the back four well. However, we do need to start looking to the future as Carrick's legs aren't going to last forever.



> Anyone who wouldn't take Ramos is a nutjob. Money doesn't matter as long as we always have funds for other players which we do. He more than cancels out the few moments of insanity per season.


I'd take Ramos in a flash but I would love it if we got Otamendi, the guy would just shine so much in our back four and we need that ruthlessness there ever since Vidic left. I think Otamendi is a more achievable target than Ramos, who may just be doing this to get a new contract, look at what happened with Alves. 



> Also Guzan should be super pissed off at how Sherwood has treated him since he had his first bad game in years at City. Assuming there's no off the pitch issues too obv. Begovic would be a great pick up though and a big loss for Stoke.


Begovic would be a fantastic pick up, I've always rated him and I agree with what you said about Guzan, I found that a strange one from Sherwood. What would you make of Lloris Seabs?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

*He'd be my first choice if De Gea went. Well actually first would be Valdes but that's assuming he can refind his form again after so long. If we can get Barca Valdes then we're signing and don't have to spend in that position.*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

The Clyne price will probably go up to around £15m tbh, which would be fine still IMO as he's been excellent and very consistent and is what wee need.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

So Douglas Costa has only 6 months left on his contract, 35m is not happening, probs close to 10m imo.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> So Douglas Costa has only 6 months left on his contract, 35m is not happening, probs close to 10m imo.


lel, he's not going for 10 mil. Dream on son.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> So Douglas Costa has only 6 months left on his contract, 35m is not happening, probs close to 10m imo.


is 6 months greek for 3 years?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> So Douglas Costa has only 6 months left on his contract, 35m is not happening, probs close to 10m imo.


he has a contract till 2018. Luiz Adriano has 6 months left on his contract.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Of course your brain hurts Foreshadowed. You're in here saying Rafael is better than Clyne, so basically you are causing self inflicted brain damage.

Lewis Baker on loan to Vitesse. And I had such high hopes for him. Bravo Mourinho. Another career down the drain.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

So what's that? £243,000,000 spent in 3 years for Rodgers?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Foreshadowed said:


> I don't mind us missing out on Clyne, he's a good player but I don't know, I just don't really care if we went for him or not. *Rafael is a better player but is always injured, Valencia can be solid there* but I don't want to see another one of his brainfarts costing us in a handful of games, Smalling and Jones can cover there but a right back should still be one of our main priorities. Hopefully there are better available options out there.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Erik. said:


> So what's that? £243,000,000 spent in 3 years for Rodgers?


At least there appear to be some good purchases who can give the team some quality RIGHT NOW this time around.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Seabs said:


> *If we signed Cavani I would literally weep.*


Out of joy or..?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Joel said:


> At least there appear to be some good purchases who can give the team some quality RIGHT NOW this time around.


Many said this last year. At the end of the day, if Sturridge doesn't get fit and they don't sort out they're defence (Clyne isn't going to fix it), they're not going to do much better this time round. 

They could do with an upgrade in goal too. Mignolet is no star, imagine even having to rely on BIG BOGDAN though. I reckon Milner will probably end up being their best buy.

I suppose we will find out. Still think they'll be competing for fourth/fifth place all season though. Which is expected.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Joel said:


> Of course your brain hurts Foreshadowed. You're in here saying Rafael is better than Clyne, so basically you are causing self inflicted brain damage.


Har-dee-har-har!

Rafael was one of the best right backs in the league in the 2012/2013 season. Just a shame since then he's been constantly injured and thus, his form has regressed. At the moment, Clyne is the better player, I'll agree with that but he hasn't reached the form Rafael did in 2012/2013.

I do agree we need a right back though as we can't rely on Rafael and Valencia doing the job there. It's just a shame it doesn't seem there are that many world class right backs available at the moment.



Marty said:


>


I have to give credit to Valencia, he did do a good job when filling at right back. He's not been the player he was in 2011/2012 but last season was one of his better seasons compared to the previous 2. Still, don't really want to see him there as he's always going to have a mistake in him.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

nevermind im high HAHA XD

IN ANY CASE FUCK RUSH AND KIZ


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Erik. said:


> Many said this last year. At the end of the day, if Sturridge doesn't get fit and they don't sort out they're defence (Clyne isn't going to fix it), they're not going to do much better this time round.
> 
> They could do with an upgrade in goal too. Mignolet is no star, imagine even having to rely on BIG BOGDAN though. I reckon Milner will probably end up being their best buy.
> 
> I suppose we will find out. Still think they'll be competing for fourth/fifth place all season though. Which is expected.


Not really. I and a few others on here said Liverpool's transfer window last season was laughable. 

Of course their squad still needs work. I didn't say anything for or against that. But Clyne is on the rise right now, so if they seal that deal, then that's fantastic. Does it solve their defensive crisis? No, but they're crisis is more to do with how these guys are working as a unit and not really the personnel.

When it comes to Firmino, I haven't watched him play really, but I've heard many positives about him from BuLi followers and media. I rather judge by using my own eyes and I will when he plays for Liverpool, but by all accounts they may have got themselves a player who can become a main guy in the game.

Milner was a great signing on a free, even if the wages are over the top. Ings I'm unsure about, but if he flops, they'll be able to sell him on and get more than the compensation they spent. Bogdan is trash though (even on a free). And I know nothing of Gomez.

So right now, I think their dealings have been rather good. Not sure if it's enough as you have to expect the top 4 will also strengthen, but it's far better than last season's summer already.



Foreshadowed said:


> Har-dee-har-har!
> 
> Rafael was one of the best right backs in the league in the 2012/2013 season. Just a shame since then he's been constantly injured and thus, his form has regressed. At the moment, Clyne is the better player, I'll agree with that but he hasn't reached the form Rafael did in 2012/2013.
> 
> I do agree we need a right back though as we can't rely on Rafael and Valencia doing the job there. It's just a shame it doesn't seem there are that many world class right backs available at the moment.


I agree that he had a fantastic season in 12-13. But I'm not a believer of judging a player at his peak, rather than what he is *now*. Regardless of injury or not, his best performances came 2 years ago. The fact that he has had injury aftyer injury since then goes against him, that can take a lot out of a player. He has no right to be labelled better than Clyne right now. If he somehow gets fit and gets back to that level then fair do's. But not many players are able to do that after such a long string of injuries. Also, if he's getting injured all the time at his young age, just imagine when he body gets older and weaker. 

The signs don't look good for his long term future at a top club.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I highly doubt Bogdan will play more than a handful of games for Liverpool. Probably take him a season and a half to get his league debut. I really think Mignolet has dropped down. Considering it was touch and go who would get the mantle of Belgian no. 1 for a while, and he saved a penalty on his Liverpool debut, and now he's got the doubts in his mind and people are starting to go on record against him, Grobbalaar for one. Clyne is a great strengthening of the Liverpool defence, but it still needs work. Milner, for free, is good. 
I wonder how Firmino and Sturridge (when he's fit and not monging around on BT Sport videos) will pair up.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Joel said:


> I agree that he had a fantastic season in 12-13. But I'm not a believer of judging a player at his peak, rather than what he is *now*. Regardless of injury or not, his best performances came 2 years ago. The fact that he has had injury aftyer injury since then goes against him, that can take a lot out of a player. He has no right to be labelled better than Clyne right now. If he somehow gets fit and gets back to that level then fair do's. But not many players are able to do that after such a long string of injuries. Also, if he's getting injured all the time at his young age, just imagine when he body gets older and weaker.
> 
> The signs don't look good for his long term future at a top club.


Fair point - I still think Rafael can offer something if he stays fit. It is concerning all the injuries he's had after playing 40 games in the 2012/2013 season. I really thought we'd see him go on from there but unfortunately, that didn't happen and I don't think he took to Moyes plans and tactics (and ineptitude). So sad to see a player that works his ass off, shows so much passion on the pitch and also did a one-man job on that right hand side when Valencia forgot how to play football and then he just gets injury after injury and the latter is the one that takes his spot.

It's strange as last season he started to look at his best, having Man of the Match performances against West Ham and Everton and then the injuries came back to haunt him and then he was dropped indefinitely. Hopefully he can turn it around as I really do rate Rafa and I do rate him more than Clyne (a lot of bias but he is my favourite player at the club I will admit) but we do need to bring in another right back.

Keep in mind, I'm not saying Clyne is a bad player; he is good, very good in fact, it's just I think eventually there will be better options out there. I just don't see him as much of an upgrade. That may be harsh and probably is but that's just my honest opinion. In a way I hope I'm wrong and he blossoms for his England career (we've needed it since Gary Neville retired) but I don't wish him luck for his Liverpool career though.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Joel said:


> Not really. I and a few others on here said Liverpool's transfer window last season was laughable.
> 
> Of course their squad still needs work. I didn't say anything for or against that. But Clyne is on the rise right now, so if they seal that deal, then that's fantastic. Does it solve their defensive crisis? No, but they're crisis is more to do with how these guys are working as a unit and not really the personnel.
> 
> ...



Okay, congrats for the wizardry.

Clyne is a good signing. An upgrade on Johnson. Will be interesting to see if Rodgers can coach him into being a decent attacking fullback because at the moment he isn't. But he brings more stability at the back and that was needed.

Firmino is okay. Could flop, like the majority of Brazilians before him or could succeed and with what they paid for him, it wouldn't surprise me if he flops. Will be interesting to see how adapts.

Gomez is nothing, Illori mk2 with regards to the signing itself, just based on potential but will go out on loan. Bogdan like you said is trash. Ings will probably score more goals than Lambert did but probably won't score as much as he did last season. Will work hard though.

I don't think anyone fighting top four or even those around Liverpool like Tottenham would really be worried about Liverpools signings in general though to be honest. By the way, I think that is probably likewise with Liverpool on Spurs too. But both will be battling against eachother.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Saint Dick said:


> Out of joy or..?


I reckon out of joy. He'd be a bit dear, but he'd be getting at least 15 goals and could feasibly be around the next 5 years.

United haven't had anyone register 20 goals (in all comps) in the last two seasons. They also scored the fewest goals of anyone in the top 4 by some margin, they could certainly do with a goalscorer.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



> According to reports in Brazil, Chelsea have reached an agreement for their second signing of the summer transfer window on Friday. The Blues have been linked to Fluminense attacker Robert Kenedy, and following the Brazilian club's confirmation that the player has been transferred to a club in Europe, Globo Esporte is claiming that Chelsea was the club with a transfer fee of €10 million.


New Vitesse star right there.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Some of these Brazilians don't even TRY with their names anymore smh


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Isn't there a person in Brazil named after Gary Lineker? Swear I saw that at the last World Cup.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Kiz said:


> is 6 months greek for 3 years?


Yes. Thats what they say when they're paying you back money they owe :evil



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> nevermind im high HAHA XD
> 
> IN ANY CASE FUCK RUSH AND KIZ


well thats not nice :brodgers



Hamada said:


> I highly doubt Bogdan will play more than a handful of games for Liverpool. Probably take him a season and a half to get his league debut. I really think Mignolet has dropped down. Considering it was touch and go who would get the mantle of Belgian no. 1 for a while, and he saved a penalty on his Liverpool debut, and now he's got the doubts in his mind and people are starting to go on record against him, Grobbalaar for one. Clyne is a great strengthening of the Liverpool defence, but it still needs work. Milner, for free, is good.
> I wonder how Firmino and Sturridge (when he's fit and not monging around on BT Sport videos) will pair up.


Mignolet since coming back into the team after he was dropped performed brilliantly. He has had his moments of absolute rubbish keeping but he cops far more stick than he deserves.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Rockhead said:


> New Vitesse star right there.


since deleted the statement


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Apparently Vidal has been sold to a mystery club, with the rumours saying it's Arsenal.

They do like their drunk drivers.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Could City and Barca start buying Arsenal players again plz

k thx bye


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

EVERTON IN FOR JANUZAJ?

Everton will continue to keep tabs on Manchester United midfielder Adnan Januzaj this summer, according to the Liverpool Echo

The 20-year-old Belgian international reportedly enquired about taking Januzaj on loan in January. He made just 21 appearances for United last season.

@Marty


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Januzaj----------Cleverley---------Gibson--------------x

Any right winger Utd want to unload so Everton can have a full midfield of ex-Utd trash?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Pls sign Obertan Everton :mark:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Bebe played right winger?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Don't they have Barca Lad coming to fill their quota for a midfield full of rejects?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Martinez and Vietto done. Now they're about to sign Callejon. Griezmann to Chelsea gonna happen :drose


----------



## boncleavage (Jun 25, 2015)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Callejon what a fucking traitor if he signs with Atletico. Real would look unstoppable if they bring Pogba, De Gea, Reus and move Ronaldo as a striker with Benz gone.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

bacca a milan player until inter or atletico swoop in



boncleavage said:


> Callejon what a fucking traitor if he signs with Atletico. Real would look unstoppable if they bring Pogba, De Gea, Reus and move Ronaldo as a striker with Benz gone.


would de gea also be a fucking traitor?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I guess Benteke here we come :mj2


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

My Iranian sources are tingling and I hear United are looking to get Sheamus Coleman.

If this was already reported in this thread, just know that we have a great news/internet lag in the Middle East.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615098264145240065
wonder how the atletico fans are feeling about this...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

i think they'd be pretty happy if getting rid of a moaner who seemingly doesnt want to be there but keep griezmann while adding vietto and action man martinez.

if you can get about 25 mil for a 28 year old then you're doing alright.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

He really needs to stay at Atleti...


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

VIDAL is on, baby!

#ITK


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Turan is better than Griezmann and would be a massive lost to Atleti, both for his on field skill and persona. He's been massive for them in the last 3 seasons. There aren't many better attacking mids about. Was excited to see him combining with Griezmann and Vietto. He's a big signing for whoever gets him.

Ridiculous that he's tweeting that as well.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Don't get the Januzaj love, wouldn't really improve Everton especially with Deulofeu now there.

The tweeting by Turan is poor really but if you're getting thousands of tweets a day asking you where you're moving to its probably just a reaction to that.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Turan preparing for a post-football career as an ITK :banderas


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Seb said:


> Turan is better than Griezmann and would be a massive lost to Atleti, both for his on field skill and persona. He's been massive for them in the last 3 seasons. There aren't many better attacking mids about. Was excited to see him combining with Griezmann and Vietto. He's a big signing for whoever gets him.
> 
> Ridiculous that he's tweeting that as well.


At 24, Griezmann has more upside than Turan. I'd say he still has 3-4 years of developing into a better player and if he can do so, then I think he'd surpass Turan's level right now (probably in the next 2 years). 

Also, he's developed into a goal scorer and having a guy who can get you 20+ in the league when he's not the main striker is invaluable.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Turan for 25 mil is great business. He seems to want to move to PL acc. to his agent. Chelsea should really be on this. He is an improvement over Willian and Cuadrado.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Joel said:


> At 24, Griezmann has more upside than Turan. I'd say he still has 3-4 years of developing into a better player and if he can do so, then I think he'd surpass Turan's level right now (probably in the next 2 years).
> 
> Also, he's developed into a goal scorer and having a guy who can get you 20+ in the league when he's not the main striker is invaluable.


I'm not saying they should keep Turan over Griezmann, but right now Turan is the better player and he's the perfect fit for Simeone team. He's a massive loss.

All the top EPL teams should be all over him, he would improve any of them.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Memento Mori said:


> Turan for 25 mil is great business. He seems to want to move to PL acc. to his agent. Chelsea should really be on this. He is an improvement over Willian and Cuadrado.





Seb said:


> I'm not saying they should keep Turan over Griezmann, but right now Turan is the better player and he's the perfect fit for Simeone team. He's a massive loss.
> 
> All the top EPL teams should be all over him, he would improve any of them.


I hope they do keep him over Griezmann, as Griezmann is the transfer I think improves Chelsea's starting XI the most. 

Agreed that Turan is better than Willian and Cuadrado, but when it comes to scoring, he's more or less the same as them and what Chelsea need in the line of three attackers is another goal threat, as right now we're just relying on Costa and Hazard. That's why I believe Griezmann has to be the player we target.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

They would both be great signings tbf. Can't see Griezmann leaving this soon though.

Who needs more goal threats when you've got Cesc delivering the goods from August - December every year?

(sorry)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I don't like the above post because it has a lot of truth in


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Amy saying on Twitter that Norwich are interested in taking Leroy Fer back to Carrow Road. And that big bad Bas will sign when he gets back from holidaying with his gf. No word yet on where they went.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615088297518436352
Is it happening?

Krul, Janmaat, Anita, de Jong and now McClaren and Dost. Dat Dutch revolution. We totaalvoetbal soon :mark:

Forgot to mention we've been linked with van Ginkel as well :done

And Ron Vlaar :sodone


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Neville to Valencia as AM? didnt see that coming... wtf


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Gonna be a weird conflict of interest if Valencia and Salford City face each other in the Champions League one day


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Philip Neville &#8207 @Fizzer18 Dec 15

"@TKosmo: @Fizzer18 Herrera or Fletcher on, what do you think?"

Fletch

spain will learn to love fizzer. and nuno will learn how to tell him to fuck off in english


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Oh it's Phil Neville lel, I assumed he meant Gary



> Valencia owner Peter Lim has a stake in Salford City


oh lawd


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Lim has 50% of Salford, Gary and Phil Neville, Butt, Giggs and Scholes own the other 50%.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Ian Cathro to Phil Neville. unlucky, boiiiis


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Would jizz if Juve were able to sign Turan. A quality attacking mid would just about complete us (although a left back would be nice). Arda, Oscar, De Bruyne or Isco plz but we'll probably end up with somebody like Jovetic or Lamela.



Razor King said:


> VIDAL is on, baby!
> 
> #ITK


nope


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

really hoping arda goes to united. easily my favourite player in la liga.

liverhampton reportedly signing clyne tommorow


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

 Really good signing IMO. Still think we need another CB, TBH. Although, it's one thing getting defenders in, it's another getting them to work as a cohesive unit and actually improve our defensive record.

Hopefully we play Can more in CM this season, although we may still sign a DM at some point.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Striker
Coutinho Firmino
Milner Lucas Hendo
Moreno Sakho Skrtel Clyne
Migs​
Could be our lineup for the first game vs Stoke. No idea yet who the striker will be but Bacca seems to be off the shortlist according to the Echo, most likely Bentekkers then.

Ideally we'll get another DM in place of Lucas and Can will be first in line to replace either Milner or Hendo when they need replacing.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Prince Jax said:


> Striker
> Coutinho Firmino
> Milner Lucas Hendo
> Moreno Sakho Skrtel Clyne
> ...


Can in for Lucas and that would be my Liverpool XI. It's a good starting lineup on paper too.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Turan was linked with us earlier last week. Would love that.

Also,



> "Jose Mourinho has spoken with Pogba, to tell him of his interest, but now he has to speak with his club."


Its on, Saint Dick. Hand him over

And lastly,



> We understand that on Friday that Stoke rejected a bid from Aston Villa for Begovic.
> 
> But on Sunday, Sky sources say that Chelsea now head the queue for the Bosnia-Herzegovina international, although there remains "lots of interest" from other clubs.


Would be very happy with that too.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Prince Jax said:


> Striker
> Coutinho Firmino
> Milner Lucas Hendo
> Moreno Sakho Skrtel Clyne
> ...


Based on our current side + Clyne then surely has to be something like

Ings

Coutinho Firmino Milner

Can Hendo 

Moreno Sakho Lovren Clyne

Mignolet​
or if we sign Illarramendi as well then something like

Coutinho-- Firmino-- Milner

---Can ------ Hendo

Illarramendi

Moreno Sakho Lovren Clyne

Mignolet​
Either way i want absolutely no part of Benteke.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

dont understand why begovic is throwing his career away at 28 to go warm the bench.

will laugh if milner left to go play centre midfield and got punted out wide regardless.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Think he will be at some stage. Henderson is going to be captain, and I really don't think there's room for both of them in the same midfield.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Kicker reporting Douglas Costa may sign for 28 mil euros now (20 mil pounds).

Is he at least as good as Willian?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I'd guess he's better at attacking, but Willian would have a better all round game.

You Liverpool fans putting a starting line up without Skrtel like that is ever going to happen :lebron8

These Pogba rumours annoy me. We aren't going to get him, so I hope there's no truth in us wasting our time trying to work out a deal for him. We need about 3 players in this window (before replacing anyone who goes), but a Pogba transfer would mean only he could come in due to the amount of money. Griezmann, Schneiderlin, Falcao, an aging experienced centre back for a small price and Begovic would have been a great window.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I can dream of a side without Skrtel Joel, don't oppress me :evil


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Rush said:


> Based on our current side + Clyne then surely has to be something like
> 
> Ings
> 
> ...


No way Milner's being shifted out wide. He signed for the very reason that he'll be playing in the center but I do agree, I'd rather he play wide. For that reason I think we'll be playing a 3 man midfield because Milner/Hendo is lol worthy. Would love Illarimendi (sp?) but I think it was thr Echo that said those rumours were bs.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Prince Jax said:


> No way Milner's being shifted out wide. He signed for the very reason that he'll be playing in the center but I do agree, I'd rather he play wide. For that reason I think we'll be playing a 3 man midfield because Milner/Hendo is lol worthy. *Would love Illarimendi (sp?)* but I think it was thr Echo that said those rumours were bs.


the spelling is right there in the post you quoted.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Well shit..

:kenny


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

that shit's a jersey?


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

>>>


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Class. Wonderful signing. Welcome, Petr. :dance

The Vidal shit sounds completely fake. We are not signing a new mid.

Coquelin is the number one, Wilshere/Arteta/Zelalem are cover. 

I'm not sure we sign anyone else, tbh. Unless we get hit with some injuries early on in the season, and have to do some panic buys.

I love me some panic buys. :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Goodbye, Legend. I wish him luck in his quest for domestic cups and aims of finishing 3rd for the next 5 years. After his contract runs out at that funny club, there's always room for him to come back home.

Di Marzio says we have agreed terms with Begovic. So he wants to come which I think was the hardest thing about this transfer, as he is too good to be a back up, but maybe he thinks he can challenge Courtois, which is the correct attitude he should have. Will most likely be a losing battle for him, but hey, he'll have a good chance of winning a cup that he will be a part of (FA Cup and League Cup) and I suppose he'll get some CL group games.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

cech is apparently the most expensive player over the age of 32

valencia have announced they have not signed rodrigo caio. apparently failed 3 medicals, all arising from problems he had as a 14 year old. mad.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Rush said:


> Based on our current side + Clyne then surely has to be something like
> 
> Ings
> 
> ...


A midfield pairing of Hendo and Can would get wrecked, and I'm not sure why you'd have Coutinho out wide when he's far better playing behind the striker.

IMO the best formation would be a diamond, with Firmino as a false nine, dropping back to link up with Coutinho. Sturridge/Ings whoever would be the more advanced striker. Here's what I'm thinking:

http://lineupbuilder.com/?sk=7l9t

Not crazy about Skrtel starting either but he is better than Lovren.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615596485867106304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615597924517548032


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

http://lineupbuilder.com/?sk=7ly82

bama4


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615598017660493824

bet he'll sign a new contract with Madrid within a week


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

JESUS CHRIST I AM SERIOUSLY LMAO AT CAMILLEPUNK'S POVERTY FOOTBALL MANAGER-ESQUE ANALYSIS

" IMO the best formation would be a diamond, with Firmino as a false nine, dropping back to link up with Coutinho. Sturridge/Ings whoever would be the more advanced striker. Here's what I'm thinking"

LOL

HEY GUYS I THINK CAN SHOULD DROP INTO DM AND PLAY AS A HALF-BACK AS THAT WILL ALLOW COMPLETE WING BACKS CLYNE AND MORENO TO GET FORWARD BUT CLYNE SHOULD PROBABLY PLAY WITH A SUPPORT DUTY TO MAINTAIN BALANCE 

PLS KOFF BACK TO REDDIT


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I'd feel a bit sorry for Coutinho if he gets shunted off to the wing after being by far Liverpool's best player last season when played in the number 10 role. Not that he can't play out wide, but if I were Roger's, he'd be the player I try to build around for next season. I guess the problem for Liverpool is they've got too many neat and tidy ball playing midfielders and no real wingers (assuming Sterling is off), so someone will have to be stationed out wide and whoever it is would probably prefer to play more in field. For me though, I'd have Milner on the right and then maybe Firmino on the left to start with. Then Sturridge up top with Coutinho still as the number 10. Henderson and Can then as the two midfielders behind the front 4.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

The €40m bid isnt new was placed last week think even rejected by real last week so that's not new Info what is new info is Ramos telling Real Madrid aka Perez that's he wants out & only interested in joining us. 

That's the game changer bit. It's Not that his told anyone wants to go it's more his told who he wants to join this summer already & told it to main guy at Real Madrid. Reading & listening to all the other stuff that Hunter was saying actually made me for first time believe does want join us. More then just better deal he wants at Real Madrid that's on his mind.

It's hunter saying offer on table from club that wants join & on board with way club now heading & intereted in "project" (hate that word but that's where club now on with cash have ready to spend & willingness to spend that type of cash nowadays so whatever's) that we are on. & we have to have offered Ramos type wages that Perez unwilling to offer him at Real Madrid Otherwise what's the point? (my guess is £145-160k a week on 4 year deal). Also Benitez doesnt want player unhappy to stay at club when thenteam jets off on own pre season tour & real know are not Likely get that type fee again for 29 year old CB so now or never. 

€40m is now £28.5m due to fall of euros for player of Ramos quality that's small cash plus for us it's like Rvp when signed him it's cheat code to helping us becoming better team over night & go back to challenging for leagues even if Ramos only stays at top 2 years or 3 years whilst his POTENTIALLY with us & able win league with us then job down. 

Ramos on holidays now anyway so doubt anything happen until after he returns from that but it's all sounds very promising. Next up sign Schneiderlin & Coleman please to sort out cdm & rb then sign CF then maybe another cm/cdm & our transfer window business is looking quite impressive.

Imagine if we also get Ramos & keep ddg another season on top of that as well, we will be laughing all the way to bank & back.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Green Light said:


> JESUS CHRIST I AM SERIOUSLY LMAO AT CAMILLEPUNK'S POVERTY FOOTBALL MANAGER-ESQUE ANALYSIS
> 
> " IMO the best formation would be a diamond, with Firmino as a false nine, dropping back to link up with Coutinho. Sturridge/Ings whoever would be the more advanced striker. Here's what I'm thinking"
> 
> ...


looks like I've got a second residence living rent-free in Green Light's head :hendo2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



united_07 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615598017660493824
> 
> bet he'll sign a new contract with Madrid within a week


Probably be the case. These transfer rumours are just cruely getting my hopes up


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Courtois
Blackman

Ivanovic
Azpilicueta
Luis
Terry
Cahill
Zouma

Fabregas
Matic
Ramires
Mikel

Hazard
Willian
Oscar
Cuadrado

Costa
Remy

18 first team players. We have no reserves. Our whole squad only fills up the match day squad. The club needs to get to work. This is crazy.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Every part of that needs one player apart from the defense ^^. Mikel is likely off as well to some Dubai club.

Was it mentioned that Paulinho is going to some Chinese club? Fucking hell, so :washed.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

How about you give some opportunities to a few of the ten million players you've got out on loan?

Huge lel at Cech thanking Chelsea and Abramovich btw. He's been forced out to be replaced by a younger model and he's thanking them. What a cuck. Lost all respect I had for him after reading that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Cannot wait till May when Newcastle finally return to the Championship where they belong :cudi


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Kiz said:


>


He looks confused. Maybe Wenger just told him about the fourth place trophies.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

the Ramos Evans partnership is gonna tear england apart


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Is Ramos moving to Sunderland in a year too?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

delph for 8 mil sounds like it's happening.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Is his contract running out soon or something? Would've thought Villa would ask for more than 8m for Delph.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

^ Its his release clause



CamillePunk said:


> A midfield pairing of Hendo and Can would get wrecked, and I'm not sure why you'd have Coutinho out wide when he's far better playing behind the striker.
> 
> IMO the best formation would be a diamond, with Firmino as a false nine, dropping back to link up with Coutinho. Sturridge/Ings whoever would be the more advanced striker. Here's what I'm thinking:
> 
> ...


How exactly does a midfield pairing of Hendo and Can get wrecked? :hayden3 Can can defend, Hendo can defend, they both relatively quick and they'd have some combination of Coutinho/Firmino/Lallana/Sturridge/Ibe/Ings ahead of them so neither has to track too far forward. 

I'd much rather have Lovren over Skrtel. 



Prince Jax said:


> No way Milner's being shifted out wide. He signed for the very reason that he'll be playing in the center but I do agree, I'd rather he play wide. For that reason I think we'll be playing a 3 man midfield because Milner/Hendo is lol worthy. Would love Illarimendi (sp?) but I think it was thr Echo that said those rumours were bs.


Unless we plan to play Lallana out wide or Ibe more often (or if we keep Sterling) then we don't really have a right winger.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I thought Markovic was a right winger.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

do people think balotelli is 100% gone next season?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Green Light said:


> Huge lel at Cech thanking Chelsea and Abramovich btw. He's been forced out to be replaced by a younger model and he's thanking them. What a cuck. Lost all respect I had for him after reading that.


He's not supposed to thank the club that he served for 11 years and gave him a platform to be one of the GKs of the last 20 years? Or, the man who made this move possible by overruling Mourinho?

The nice part is not a single mention of Jose Mourinho in his letter. Shows how much Mou was against this move.

Chelsea aren't losing much by letting Cech go. Arsenal are gaining everything because he's infinitely better than Ospina and Szczesny.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Delph will flop at City. Mark my words, brehs. Unless he's merely going to be a squad/rotation player.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

lulz at green light's recent posts.

i didnt even notice Cech's omissions of Jose. Good. Fuck him.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Memento Mori said:


> I thought Markovic was a right winger.


he is but i don't know if Rodgers knows that :mj 



obby said:


> do people think balotelli is 100% gone next season?


hopefully


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Think Balotelli stays, but Borini and Lambert (possibly) goes.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Balotelli going has to be the plan. Ings and Origi already in, Benteke being chased, Sturridge already here. We're not going to end the window with five strikers. Balotelli will probably go on loan to Italy with us paying 90% of the wages on deadline day.

















:duck


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615999779663843328
The handsome twat x

Will most likely go out on loan to Bournemouth now.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

hey everton man guy dude, is olympiacos signing mirallas this summer ?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Yeah, they're going to pay with bricks.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

lmfao so original and funny dude haha XD


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

You're lucky I do my material for free.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

With the except of a potential return to Italy, where I doubt he'd be welcomed with open arms, I'm not sure who Liverpool could offload Mario to. There was some interest in Turkey but that'd be a huge step down. Personally, I'd imagine him staying at Anfield.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

we Carvalho now?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

*There will always be someone who will take Mario, especially for his current market value.*


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> hey everton man guy dude, is olympiacos signing mirallas this summer ?


Another Olympiacos fan? I'm surprised :surprise:


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Antalyaspor looking to become the Turkish Anzhi.

Eto'o already signed, and they're looking at Ronaldinho. GOAT transfer window?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

CLYNE signed


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Good price, good signing IMO.

About time our 'transfer committee' got something right, although it's got Rodgers' prints over it.

Another CB, MF and CF would be nice now. We can certainly raise sum funds with the sales of Lambert, Borini and Balotelli, but a part of me expects Mario to possibly stay tbh.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Shaqiri fee agreed with between Inter and Stoke apparently


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

He could well joined Liverpool before Inter, since we were apparently after him for ages. At least he's in the PL now.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Did Shaqiri lose a leg or something last season? Otherwise better clubs than Stoke should be after him, especially for that price.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Apparently Nani is off to Fenerbache for £3.5 million according to the Daily Mail site.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*










:ha


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Shaqiri was freaking ridiculous at the World Cup. I have a hard time believing he'd have regressed so much much in only a year to the point where Stoke would be his only option. A lot of big clubs must be sleeping hard on his talent if that move goes through.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

From Bayern to Inter to Stoke... lel.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Impolite said:


> Shaqiri was freaking ridiculous at the World Cup. I have a hard time believing he'd have regressed so much much in only a year to the point where Stoke would be his only option. A lot of big clubs must be sleeping hard on his talent if that move goes through.


Like who? What big clubs would be after Shaqiri?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Coates to Sunderland. Permanent deal


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

:dance2 That's one out at least. Didn't see much of him during his loan spell at Sunderland, but wasn't a big hit with us, he did have a few injuries and not many chances mind, but i was never convinced he'd make it as a regular tbh from the appearances he did make.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Was immense after coming in for the Everton game under Dick, especially when we played at the Emirates. Likely a case that with him in we can ship Vergini to Boca or River Plate. For the reported £2 million I'm fairly happy w/ that. I mean it's a permanent CB who is actually under the age of 30 and not a di fanti special.


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

All Coates ever did for us was score that scissors kick goal against QPR. Never really clicked with the team.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I hope Liverpool enjoy the stank of Saints all over Clyne

:creepytrips


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Shaqiri at Stoke? :what


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/33351432

£12 million. I did really want him to join Liverpool before he chose Inter. Goes to show the grass isn't always greener and all that.

Great signing for Stoke if it indeed goes through, but im very surprised a more 'fancied' team doesn't appear to be interested.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Shaqiri is young and talented but after failing to establish himself at Inter I doubt any of England's top 6 would take a chance on him and he wouldn't start for any of Spain's top 4 or 5 clubs. If he ends up at Stoke it will still be a surprise move but I'm not shocked in the slightest that more reputable teams aren't after him.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Seabs said:


> *There will always be someone who will take Mario, especially for his current market value.*


But who? Unless Liverpool really cut the price or Mario takes a step down, I don't see him leaving. There wasn't much interest in Italy, where I'd expect him to go, otherwise I don't see many clubs taking him.

The Prem's out, unless there's some kind of trade with Villa, but that's still a step down.

There's barely any interest from Italy.

He wouldn't be wanted at Atletico/Real/Barca.

Munich/Wolfsburg he wouldn't be a starter at.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Think it was Rush that said we'll probably loan him out and pay most of his wages. Although i do expect him to stay, with it being a mix of the owners maybe wanting to keep him for another season, and not much concrete interest in him. 

I can't think of any viable clubs that'll take him atm.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Sell him to America plz

America love crazy


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rugrat said:


> But who? Unless Liverpool really cut the price or Mario takes a step down, I don't see him leaving. There wasn't much interest in Italy, where I'd expect him to go, otherwise I don't see many clubs taking him.
> 
> The Prem's out, unless there's some kind of trade with Villa, but that's still a step down.
> 
> ...


We wouldn't really have to cut his price by that much to be fair. Considering we spent £15m for him he could easily be sold on for no less than £10m realistically. We wouldnt have a flock of teams coming in for him but I'm sure one or two teams would consider it at that price. 

That being said a loan deal out sounds more plausible if he does go. 

As for Coates and Clyne pretty happy with both moves. Clyne is a instant improvement on Johnson and while I've always had a soft spot for Coates and feel he wasn't really given the chance at the club I feel it was best for both parties to sell him. Wish him all the best of luck at Sunderland.

Also Shaqiri at Stoke :moyes1


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



CGS said:


> We wouldn't really have to cut his price by that much to be fair. Considering we spent £15m for him he could easily be sold on for no less than £10m realistically. We wouldnt have a flock of teams coming in for him but I'm sure one or two teams would consider it at that price.


Fair enough, I agree with you there. But I'm not certain he'd agree to leave, as the only places I've seen/would imagine there'd be interest are Turkey and the USA.



> That being said a loan deal out sounds more plausible if he does go.


Agreed again 



> As for Coates and Clyne pretty happy with both moves. Clyne is a instant improvement on Johnson and while I've always had a soft spot for Coates and feel he wasn't really given the chance at the club I feel it was best for both parties to sell him. Wish him all the best of luck at Sunderland.


Clyne was a great buy imo. Very surprised he didn't cost more.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Krkic and Shaqiri!? Holy shit. bama4


----------



## TigerBadshah (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Saint Dick said:


> Shaqiri is young and talented but after failing to establish himself at Inter I doubt any of England's top 6 would take a chance on him and he wouldn't start for any of Spain's top 4 or 5 clubs. If he ends up at Stoke it will still be a surprise move but I'm not shocked in the slightest that more reputable teams aren't after him.


Still though, he's just 23 with loads of potential, 12mil is a steal.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Apparently, Shaq has rejected the transfer.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Konoplyanka rejected them earlier in the window too.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

atleast he's a sensible lad then :lol

Konoplyanka didn't want to join Stoke either, think because Sevilla were after him


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

He turned down Sevilla too. Looks likely to end up at Atletico at this point.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

How will we ever know if Messi can beat Stoke on a cold European rainy Wednesday in Stoke, if these players don't sign for them? :mj2


I hope Stoke still want Moses. Someone needs to come in for Marin too.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

*Shaqiri really isn't that great. Obviously be a good pick up for Stoke but people overrate him because he played for Bayern and killed some scrubs at the World Cup. Haven't seen much of him at Inter (the fact he wasn't playing when I did maybe says something too) but if they of all teams are willing to sell him for £12m already then it really does say something.

Loads of teams would jump at £10m for Balotelli. See any club with new financial backing wanting to make a statement. Zenit and Galatasary are very viable. Plenty of Europa League level teams in Europe would take him, just because the very top teams wouldn't in no way means he's hard to get rid of. A Marseille or a Schalke would be all over it given the chance. Plus there's those crazy bastards in countries like China who would want him just for the media coverage. Let's not pretend this is anything like the situation Utd will have if Di Maria flops again this season and they can't get anyone to pay £40+m for him. *


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

If Shaqiri has rejected the move, im mot surprised by that either. Shane for Stoke though, would have been a big statement. I did read today that they offered him a 6 month deal, not sure where the papers got that from considering the fee involved.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616592045180887040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616590333661564928
5 more years 5 more years


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

This is not something that should be celebrated. Clattermole is a disgrace to football. Real talk.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Shaqiri really isn't that great. Obviously be a good pick up for Stoke but people overrate him because he played for Bayern and killed some scrubs at the World Cup. Haven't seen much of him at Inter (the fact he wasn't playing when I did maybe says something too) but if they of all teams are willing to sell him for £12m already then it really does say something.
> 
> Loads of teams would jump at £10m for Balotelli. See any club with new financial backing wanting to make a statement. Zenit and Galatasary are very viable. Plenty of Europa League level teams in Europe would take him, just because the very top teams wouldn't in no way means he's hard to get rid of. A Marseille or a Schalke would be all over it given the chance. Plus there's those crazy bastards in countries like China who would want him just for the media coverage. Let's not pretend this is anything like the situation Utd will have if Di Maria flops again this season and they can't get anyone to pay £40+m for him. *


He dicked all over 200k a week man Rojo at the World Cup, so are you saying he's a scrub too?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Shaqiri really isn't that great. Obviously be a good pick up for Stoke but people overrate him because he played for Bayern and killed some scrubs at the World Cup. Haven't seen much of him at Inter (the fact he wasn't playing when I did maybe says something too) but if they of all teams are willing to sell him for £12m already then it really does say something.
> *


He would be an incredible pickup for Stoke and would add plenty to any prem team. For 12 million pounds every club should be queuing up for him. Don't forget we signed Coutinho from Inter for 8.5 mil and he's been pretty handy :draper2


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Green Light said:


> This is not something that should be celebrated. Clattermole is a disgrace to football. Real talk.


just because without him we might not win a derby :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

haha, mario and zenit.

that'd be a match made in racist hell.

luiz adriano is a milan player, enes unal is in manchester to sign with us. we turkey now


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

David Henen has signed a 3 year deal with Everton. 

SIGN ALL OF THE BELGIANS. 



Shepard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616592045180887040
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616590333661564928
> 5 more years 5 more years


:mj2 one day I'll see the goat Cattermole in an Everton shirt :mj2


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Let's not pretend this is anything like the situation Utd will have if Di Maria flops again this season and they can't get anyone to pay £40+m for him. *


I feel like Di Maria gets a little too much stick, he had come over after an incredible season at Madrid, where he was clearly a top 3 player in his last season for them along with Ronaldo and Modric - and whilst he didn't perform at that level last year, he still had more than double the assists of any other Man Utd player, in the Prem at least. Probably didn't help having 3 under performing strikers in front of him as well. Don't give up on him, I expect to see a lot from him next season.

As for Balotelli, I think he's more of a burden at this point to any top team. I think Liverpool would struggle to get rid of him.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Liverpool fans: please come to this thread and tell me Danny Ward (on loan from you) isn't normally as shit as what he was this evening in Macedonia. Please.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

We still have Danny Ward on the books? :drake1

EDIT: Oh lawd he was our sub keeper for half of last season lel

He's better than Brad Jones I guess, hope that helps


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Nani to have medical at Fenerbache on Sunday :homer6

West Ham close to signing Alex Song on a permanent deal from Barcelona.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



V. Skybox said:


> Liverpool fans: please come to this thread and tell me Danny Ward (on loan from you) isn't normally as shit as what he was this evening in Macedonia. Please.


He's pretty highly rated as a youngster, but then he was behind Brad Jones.

Konoplyanka signs for Sevilla in the end. A week or two after they said they had withdrawn their contract offer.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Impolite said:


> He dicked all over 200k a week man Rojo at the World Cup, so are you saying he's a scrub too?


*Lol touched a nerve. Yeah Rojo isn't great either. *


Seb said:


> I feel like Di Maria gets a little too much stick, he had come over after an incredible season at Madrid, where he was clearly a top 3 player in his last season for them along with Ronaldo and Modric - and whilst he didn't perform at that level last year, he still had more than double the assists of any other Man Utd player, in the Prem at least. Probably didn't help having 3 under performing strikers in front of him as well. Don't give up on him, I expect to see a lot from him next season.
> 
> As for Balotelli, I think he's more of a burden at this point to any top team. I think Liverpool would struggle to get rid of him.


*He was brilliant pre injury/burglary for us. Then it all changed and he couldn't do the basics right and he looked unmotivated. Bad form is bad form but the not looking like he wanted to be here after the burglary is concerning regarding how he'll do next season. That's why it's more hope than expectation that he turns it around. If he can find his form again then he's as good as anyone else in the league. My concern is if he flops again next year like he did in the second half of last season then we'll be stuck with him ala Torres and he'll be a disaster of an investment. *


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

For my money the biggest transfer saga is "where is Nadir Ciftci going?" but I live in Scotland so that's the only one I hear about.

Hopefully it's a club in England. Don't want to have to face him next season. He's like the Luis Suarez of the Scottish Prem.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

“The UEFA CFCB has lifted a number of restrictions on transfer activity, employee expenses and number of players in UEFA club competitions imposed on Manchester City FC after the club reached certain targets towards break-even compliance as part of the ongoing monitoring of their settlement agreement."



Finally, let see some nuts rumours and transfers now please... SPIN THE TRANSFER MERRY GO ROUND...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Falcao to Chelsea confirmed.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I really hope he proves me wrong but I'm still not sure why this is happening. 170k a week for a player who failed to make any real impact in the league last year. At least all those "Falcao - Welcome to Chelsea" videos will finally make sense.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

As Chelsea play to a central target man more so than United, i can see him having more joy, especially with a full season and now preseason under his belt. But lets face it, he's gonna be the alternative/sub for Costa regardless of how well he does.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Dem 'You scratch my back and I'll scratch yours' shenanigans with Jorge Mendes 

:mj


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Leicester have had a 1,200,000,000p bid for Austin REJECTED by QPR.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Curry said:


> *170k a week* for a player who failed to make any real impact in the league last year


is that all?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Juventus sign Noberto Neto on free transfer from Fiorentina 








@Saint Dick


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

We were linked with for ages not that long ago, don't think I've seen him play though tbh, so i cant judge him.

Hey, we have that bloke from Bolton now anyways.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

*BLOCKBUSTER SIGNING*



> Liverpool FC have signed highly-rated Barcelona starlet Bobby Adekanye


16 year old FUTURE GOAT



> Adekanye was born in Nigeria but was brought up in Holland after his parents moved to Amsterdam when he was four, and also has Spanish links






> He was available as a free agent after being caught up in a dispute between Barcelona and FIFA over the recruitment of youngsters to their highly-acclaimed La Masia Academy
> 
> FIFA ruled that Adekanye was signed illegally from Ajax at the age of 12 in 2011 and he was banned from taking part in competitive games for Barcelona. As a result last season he was sent out on loan to PSV, who had hoped to make the transfer permanent


Barca conducting illegal transfer activity? 

That doesn't sound like them



> Barcelona wanted him to stay in Holland until the row had been resolved but with no solution in sight the youngster has decided to cut his ties with the Catalan giants


bama

Amend the OP plz, Mr. Kiz


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



KENNY said:


> Juventus sign Noberto Neto on free transfer from Fiorentina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sad to see Storari go after being such a reliable backup for years but I guess he wants to end his career as a starter so good luck to him. Neto is quality from what I've seen and heard so looks like another solid free transfer by us.



Green Light said:


> Leicester have had a 1,200,000,000p bid for Austin REJECTED by QPR.


At the risk of being embarrassed I'm quite certain that's too many 0s.

EDIT: or is the p for pence or some fuck?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

p is for pence


we adam matthews now. and lombaerts apparently. matthews for 2mil makes sense compared to the 8mil leeds want for Sam Byram who's never played outside the championship. lombaerts played under dick for zenit and belgium so that's probably one of his requests. Same w/ the jermain lens link which has surfaced. Van Ginkel would be nice on loan but idk if that's more than rumours.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Barcelona's "illegal transfer activity" and the ban surrounding it was an absolute farce. All those poor kids bought over and given money and a much better life. You can include Messi there as an example. The board's shady dealings over Neymar with Nike and CBF (both now being investigated by the FBI) as well as Neymar's dad, were a far bigger deal.

Never even heard of Bobby Adekanye either.

edit Looking forward to Pogba and more importantly, Laporta.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



> You can include Messi there as an example


Never heard of him


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Seb said:


> Barcelona's "illegal transfer activity" and the ban surrounding it was an absolute farce. All those poor kids bought over and given money and a much better life. You can include Messi there as an example. The board's shady dealings over Neymar with Nike and CBF (both now being investigated by the FBI) as well as Neymar's dad, were a far bigger deal.
> 
> Never even heard of Bobby Adekanye either.
> 
> edit Looking forward to Pogba and more importantly, Laporta.


You have like a 2% chance of signing Pogba this summer. Come back next year and we can talk.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I'm already dreading Falcao's hattrick at Old Trafford :vangaal


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Saint Dick said:


> You have like a 2% chance of signing Pogba this summer. Come back next year and we can talk.


But they can bring Pogba over from poverty and give him a much better life, brother

Just like they saved Adekanye from that third world country the Netherlands


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> But they can bring Pogba over from poverty and give him a much better life, brother
> 
> Just like they saved Adekanye from that third world country the Netherlands


Terrific banter. 4/10.



Saint Dick said:


> You have like a 2% chance of signing Pogba this summer. Come back next year and we can talk.


Depends who gets the Barca presidency. Laporta apparently is close to Raiola, the current board have already tried and failed with a direct bid. Both will want a marquee signing. With the ban until January, it wouldn't surprise me if it wasn't until next summer though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Apparently Costa wants Turan to join Chelsea because he makes great kebabs :done


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Joel said:


> Apparently Costa wants Turan to join Chelsea because he makes great kebabs :done


Legit burst out laughing when I read that earlier :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Turan can make kebabs on the bench. :costa

I'll get behind Falcao (not in a gay way). I'm skeptical, but all he needs to be is a decent alternative to Costa when he inevitably gets injured. At the very least its a loan deal. I wonder what the Remy situation will be. I heard we might be keeping Remy. Still might not happen, because I doubt he will want to be third choice and get poverty minutes.

McEachran about to leave permanently. I remember thinking he would be a Chelsea regular in the past. :deandre


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Sunderland sign Adam Matthews from Celtic for £2m



> Sunderland have completed the signing of defender Adam Matthews from Celtic for a fee of £2m.
> 
> The 23-year-old Wales international has put pen to paper on a four-year deal with the Black Cats which ties him to the club until 2019.
> 
> ...


 @Shepard



> SHAQIRI FOR LAMELA?
> 
> Inter Milan are considering offering Xherdan Shaqiri to Tottenham in exchange for Erik Lamela, according to Gazzetta dello Sport.
> 
> ...


forgot the user on here whos a tottenham fan



> UNITED TO IMPROVE SCHNEIDERLIN OFFER
> 
> Manchester United are set to make a second improved bid for Southampton midfielder Morgan Schneiderlin, according to the Guardian.
> 
> ...


 @Seabs @Vader @renegay


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Joel said:


> Apparently Costa wants Turan to join Chelsea because he makes great kebabs :done


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Apparently Nene has agreed to join Olympiacos. He played for the Hammers for the second part of the season. Anyone has an opinion about him? Not really excited tbh. Mainly because of his age. He used to be good when he played in France from what I recall. I'd prefer Mirallas.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*










http://www.goal.com/en-us/news/69/t...rea-pirlos-signing-hinted-at-by-nycfc-website


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

5'0"? Did he shrink in the wash or something?


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

It got removed shortly after it was posted. I presume they just added anything in the field to get it put up asap. And then they chickened and took it down.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Nani and RVP rumoured to be joining Fenerbahce

Nani apparently is due for a medical this weekend and RVP has reportedly agreed to a deal for four seasons 

not sure why we'd let RVP go when all we'll have left is Rooney, Hernandez and Wilson


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

It seems van Gaal wants to move to a 4-3-3, with Rooney up top, i doubt RVP is happy about sitting on the bench all season with the euros next year. His wages are high for a backup, so I imagine both sides aren't too disappointed about the move.

There was talk of van Gaal wanting to move Januzaj up front, as he has played there a bit for the reserves, so that could be a possibility. But with Hernandez probably leaving as well a proven striker probably does need to be brought in.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I'll miss you Robin :mj2


It's sad to see him in his current position considering he was the hero of Old Trafford just a couple years ago.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

lmfoa how the fuck did van persie end up in the turkish league he was so good


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Renegade™;50168866 said:


> Nani and RVP rumoured to be joining Fenerbahce
> 
> Nani apparently is due for a medical this weekend and RVP has reportedly agreed to a deal for four seasons
> 
> not sure why we'd let RVP go when all we'll have left is Rooney, Hernandez and Wilson


Makes we worried about who you lot are going to splash the cash on to replace him.

Will not be happy if Lacazette is lineing up for you next season


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



> UNITED IN FOR BEGOVIC?
> 
> Manchester United will hijack Chelsea's £8million move for Stoke goalkeeper Asmir Begovic, according to the Daily Mail.
> 
> ...


 @united_07 @Vader



> CITY'S £50M DE BRUYNE SWOOP
> 
> A reminder of one of the biggest lines from Sunday's papers... According to Sunday's Telegraph Sport, Manchester City are set to offer Wolfsburg £50million for ex-Chelsea man Kevin de Bruyne.
> 
> ...


 @Kiz

Paper Talk 



> - Manchester United have stepped up their bid to land £40m Harry Kane after United officials made direct contact with Tottenham over a move for the England striker (Sun on Sunday)
> - QPR striker Charlie Austin is keeping West Ham and Newcastle sweating while he waits for Chelsea to come in for him (Sunday People)
> - Manchester City are ready to offer Wolfsburg up to £50m for Kevin De Bruyne as they prepare for a transfer battle with Paris-Saint Germain (Sunday Telegraph)
> - Chelsea and Barcelona have been left to battle it out for Atletico Madrid midfielder Arda Turan with Manchester United opting to focus on Morgan Schneiderlin and possibly Bastian Schweinsteiger (Mail on Sunday)
> - Manchester City are poised to break the British transfer record and sign Juventus midfielder Paul Pogba for £71m (Sunday Mirror)


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

it's the same stories printed with different words every day :lol

pathetic "journalism" effort


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Can we just get some more signings already? :vangaal


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



> BAGGIES AGREE PHILLIPS FEE
> 
> West Brom have agreed a fee with Queens Park Rangers over the signing of winger Matty Phillips, according to the Sunday Mirror.
> 
> ...





> CRUNCH TIME FOR BORINI
> 
> Gazzetta dello Sport report that these are decisive hours for Fabio Borini's possible move from Liverpool to Lazio.
> 
> ...


ugh at loan, just buy him lazio ffs

is hiddink still being linked to take over at leicester?



> Sunday Express reporting that Newcastle are after signing QPR's Charlie Austin and will offer £15million.


 @Green Light ^


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

If the money is guaranteed at the end of the loan then I don't really care if there's a loan first. The greedy bugger will probably reject them though.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Kenny are you getting paid by the scoop brother?

I feel like we should be making a new CB our #1 priority right now. We desperately need someone with a bit of strength and mobility to go alongside grandpa Colo. In fact I'd be looking to get rid of him as well since he's washed but that's not gonna happen. Seen some pictures of Lascelles in training and he looks like a mightily impressive specimen :yum:


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Celtic looking to take Odegaard on loan.

What, may I ask, are they on?


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



V. Skybox said:


> Celtic looking to take Odegaard on loan.
> 
> What, may I ask, are they on?


Money?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Green Light said:


> Kenny are you getting paid by the scoop brother?
> 
> I feel like we should be making a new CB our #1 priority right now. We desperately need someone with a bit of strength and mobility to go alongside grandpa Colo. In fact I'd be looking to get rid of him as well since he's washed but that's not gonna happen. Seen some pictures of Lascelles in training and he looks like a mightily impressive specimen :yum:


I'm looking to build up my profile to work deadline day. :evil


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Renegade™ said:


> RVP has reportedly agreed to a deal for four seasons


Good signing for Frankie Valli


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

and now RVP's agent has said no such deal has been agreed and there is no offer, and :rvp will report to Man Utd for pre season. Thought it was a weird one to begin with

Nani however has landed in Turkey for his medical with Fenerbahce

also Raymond Domenech saying Man Utd are no longer a "big club" :lmao

utter numpty


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Manchester City FC ‏@MCFC 35s35 seconds ago

Manchester City are pleased to announce the signing of Turkey international striker Enes Unal from @bursasporSk #mcfc 

WE TURKEY NOW


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Enes ANAL

Enes Urinal

just getting these in early for future chatbox use after missed goalscoring chances


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> Enes ANAL
> 
> Enes Urinal
> 
> just getting these in early for future chatbox use after missed goalscoring chances


surprised you didn't go with the obvious change of his first name to Penis :draper2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

And I'm NOT surprised that penis was the first thing that popped into your mind


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

its the first thing popped into yer mar


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I'd be concerned if it was anything else :woah


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Iker Casillas rumored to be joining Porto.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Apparently Turan is confirmed to Barca :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

It was inevitable from the time Bartomeu opened his mouth.

No Turan for us and Turan leaving means definitely no Griezmann for us. Just Falcao and probably Green when United get Begovic :sad:


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Barcelona can't make any deals because they haven't a president.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Seb said:


> Apparently Turan is confirmed to Barca :mark:


Any idea where Arda fits in Barcelona's formation ?


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



> David de Gea pictured hiding in car leaving Man United training as Real Madrid transfer saga rumbles on
> 
> De Gea rejected a £200,000-a-week contract offer from United this summer but the club maintain they are prepared to hold him to the final year of his current deal



http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/david-de-gea-pictured-hiding-6014395

Er, whut?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Bentaleb signed a new deal at Spurs. Would have absolutely loved him at Roma, he's going to be a star.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

FINALLY A sort-of SIGNING :woo :woo :woo 

We've taken 17-year-old Ajax midfielder Dani Koks lelbron2) on trial


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Fighter Daron said:


> Barcelona can't make any deals because they haven't a president.


Apparently there's a sell back clause that's been agreed. Barca have till the 20th to activate it. Basically if whoever gets elected doesn't want him then he goes back to Atletico for roughly the same fee as Barca have paid for him.

For me he's gonna be a fantastic signing..can play on the wing and can play in midfield..Also has a fantastic work rate. With Iniesta out of his peak and consistently suffering from niggling injuries, he'd be a fantastic replacement. Both have silky feet and can pass.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Hamada said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/david-de-gea-pictured-hiding-6014395
> 
> Er, whut?


Clearly photo-shopped, the steering wheel is on the wrong side of the car.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Fighter Daron said:


> Barcelona can't make any deals because they haven't a president.


We have a transitionary board that runs the club until the new president is elected. They can make signing if they wish.

There is an option to sell him back if the new president doesn't want him, but Arda was signed because he was the player that Lucho wanted this summer and the signing was strictly demanded by Lucho. 

Any president who comes in isn't going to stupid enough to sell back the player a treble winning coach wanted and immediately begin to cut ties. 

Arda is a great signing, he will do well here. 

Arda, Masch, Rakitic, Suarez, Aleix = dat fucking workrate. 

Barca look incredible next season, really hope we stay injury free and Lucho makes this work.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Man City continue to think "world-class youth system" means "buying everyone's promising young players", as they sign 18-year-old Enes Unal from Bursaspor.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

FUCK @ the Arda transfer. My favourite player in La Liga and he's off to one of Atletico's biggest league rivals. Crushed.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Any idea where Arda fits in Barcelona's formation ?


Andrés Iniesta's position.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

transfer ban/10


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Anybody think Barca could be the first team in the UCL era to win it back-to-back? They have the strongest team, by far.

Lucho won't be under the same pressure he was last season, neither will Messi and co.

I hope we get to see Mourinho's Chelsea against this Barca side. Would be epic. The best defensive manager (probs team) in the game vs. the best attack in the world.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

well someone has to do it eventually

cup strong rafa will be up there, bayern of course. hope we can get a few guns in and really push on


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Razor King said:


> Anybody think Barca could be the first team in the UCL era to win it back-to-back? They have the strongest team, by far.


This has been said every year the last 3 years.

The lack of pressure isn't a good thing. Bayern won the UCL after losing every final the previous year. Madrid went from going trophyless to la decima. Same with Barca.

All 3 times, the team that won is the one that had the least injury problems. It's a KO competition; nobody's winning it before the season even starts.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Would love a Chelsea/Barca final. 

However, this transfer window is the worst in the history of the universe cus we aren't getting anyone to strengthen the team. We'll lose in the quarterfinals, lel. Can't wait till we fail to get Begovic.

Turan. :mj2


----------



## Emerald guardian (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Razor King said:


> Anybody think Barca could be the first team in the UCL era to win it back-to-back? They have the strongest team, by far.
> 
> Lucho won't be under the same pressure he was last season, neither will Messi and co.
> 
> I hope we get to see Mourinho's Chelsea against this Barca side. Would be epic. The best defensive manager (probs team) in the game vs. the best attack in the world.


Chelsea got dicked on by 10 man PSG with that 60 year old up front, Barca would wipe the floor with Chelsea. Barca always had one up on Mourinho, which is why he went insane at Real and left for Chelsea with his tail between his legs.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Kiz said:


> well someone has to do it eventually
> 
> cup strong rafa will be up there, bayern of course. hope we can get a few guns in and really push on


The worst part of the CL SFs is that you just know it's going to be Real, Barca, and Bayern with another team every single season.

Hope we get Real/Bayern/Barca clashes in the Qfs this time. It's getting really boring.




Memento Mori said:


> This has been said every year the last 3 years.
> 
> The lack of pressure isn't a good thing. Bayern won the UCL after losing every final the previous year. Madrid went from going trophyless to la decima. Same with Barca.
> 
> All 3 times, the team that won is the one that had the least injury problems. It's a KO competition; nobody's winning it before the season even starts.


Yes, that's a good point.

So, the pressure is on Pep this time?

Madrid will always have the pressure and as Kiz stated, Rafa is something else when it comes to Cup competitions.




Rockhead said:


> Would love a Chelsea/Barca final.
> 
> However, this transfer window is the worst in the history of the universe cus we aren't getting anyone to strengthen the team. We'll lose in the quarterfinals, lel. Can't wait till we fail to get Begovic.
> 
> Turan. :mj2


I refuse to believe that Chelsea are done in the transfer window. It's only just started. The sale of Turan does suggest that Griezmann will stay for one more season. Unless Chelsea go berserk with the transfer fee that is.




Emerald guardian said:


> Chelsea got dicked on by 10 man PSG with that 60 year old up front, Barca would wipe the floor with Chelsea. Barca always had one up on Mourinho, which is why he went insane at Real and left for Chelsea with his tail between his legs.


Difference is that Mourinho wasn't larger than life at Real as he likes it. He is at Chelsea. Also, you can't do what Mou did at Real in Real (playing 9-0-1 against Barca in his first season).

Mourinho and Real was never meant to be and both parties realized that. Despite winning the League and notching a 100 points, his run is still considered a failure there. Speaks volumes of life at Real Madrid.

Ancelotti is the only manager since del Bosque who's considered a success at Madrid. Rafa has tough times ahead. He's an eccentric manager and if he pisses those prima donnas at Madrid, well... Welcome Jurgen Klopp.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Even Flow said:


> Iker Casillas rumored to be joining Porto.


*Yeah this. What the actual fucknuts. Every newspaper in Portugal is claiming Casillas is pretty much a done deal in Porto, it's only Real Madrid who need to give the clear.

What is this. :no:

Edit: Benfica inquiring São Paulo about Pato :mark: :mark:*


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Emerald guardian said:


> Chelsea got dicked on by 10 man PSG with that 60 year old up front, Barca would wipe the floor with Chelsea. Barca always had one up on Mourinho, which is why he went insane at Real and left for Chelsea with his tail between his legs.


Not always really. In 2010, when he run Inter he eliminated Barca at SFs and as Real coach, he won a Copa against Barca in 2011, a Liga and a Supercopa in 2012 and his total W/L against Barca is 8-11-10. Not that bad considering 2004-2013 Barca is the best run a team has ever had.


----------



## Emerald guardian (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Fighter Daron said:


> Not always really. In 2010, when he run Inter he eliminated Barca at SFs and as Real coach, he won a Copa against Barca in 2011, a Liga and a Supercopa in 2012 and his total W/L against Barca is 8-11-10. Not that bad considering 2004-2013 Barca is the best run a team has ever had.


Is the 8-11-10 WDL? If that's so that's a very good record I admit. But Mourinho's tactics were basically the anti-Barca, but this Barca team are much different to Tiki Taka Barca. They remind me more of the Bayern team that won the treble a few seasons ago, they're so multifaceted that it's much harder to come up with a tactic to beat them.

Plus English teams are too far behind the Spanish teams to compete. Chelsea were the best English team last season and PSG took them out pretty easily. PSG aren't on the same level as Barca, Real or Bayern. If Atletico's best players didn't get raided every season I'd see them above Chelsea too.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Emerald guardian said:


> Is the 8-11-10 WDL?


Yup, and I agree 100% with everything you said.

Back to the topic, I'm not quite sure that Barca is the best team in Europe right now, last year, they were worse than Real in both matches, so I'd rather wait and see how next year unfolds.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

As a Porto fan, I would love to see Casillas here. It seems a bit surreal, but I believe in everything in the world of football.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

*United willing to offer 82m for Mûller*


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Jamie Langfield could be set to leave Aberdeen... :mark::mark:

After 10 years we'll soon be free.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



V. Skybox said:


> Jamie Langfield could be set to leave Aberdeen... :mark::mark:
> 
> After 10 years we'll soon be free.


He was mince at Dundee as well.

Heard he's going to St Mirren as a player/coach? In fairness he would probably be a decent keeper at championship level.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618458325114585088









I'll be taking his picture out of my wallet if this happens.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

That Mourinho vs Barca record is a losing record, so it's not good. That no doubt burns him up. Just as Carlo winning the CL a year after he left would have and if his foe is Benitez does it as well. Also if Pep gets to 3 CLs before him... Mourinho end it all :jose


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

plus the fact that he wasnt the first chelsea manager to win the cl


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Very true. Imagine if Brendao Brodgers had won the league in 13/14


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Emerald guardian said:


> PSG aren't on the same level as Barca, Real or Bayern


PSG aren't a bad side really. They really need a better keeper and fullbacks though. Sirigu, Maxwell and van der Wiel really aren't in keeping with their ambitions. 

Talking of PSG, I would personally love to see Cabaye back in the Premier League. He really hasn't a good time back in France this time he deserves a good run. Wouldn't break the Matuidi-Verratti link though.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618489578912120833
not seen much of him, but can't be any worse than Valencia at right back


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



united_07 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618489578912120833
> not seen much of him, but can't be any worse than Valencia at right back


In fairness whilst Toni cocked up in arsenal FA cup game & wasn't great when lost to Everton away he was decent overall last season. Not brilliant but solid enough that can be good back up option for us since normally fit most of time & do "a job" at rb from next season onwards.

As Much as love Rafael & I do. It's been 2 years now of consistent injury issues & not learnt how stop being so rash. It's that's Leicester game which did him in really. Ref was being dick to give pen anyway but all saw it coming soon as Rafael didn't get free kick he shouldn't of reacted then gone into box chasing down vardy it's same situation as was 5 years ago v bayern in CL he barely clipped ribery to get that red but saw it coming. But back then I understood he was just a teenager learning his craft & done by European ref & ribery experience & know how to exploit Rafael who was already on a yellow. 

But his not a teenager or new comer anymore & not learning & never fit to do so anyway. He should kicked on after 12-13. Can't blame Moyes being manager for our players failings. Leg got 2 years left then game over for him. He like myself got tired of waiting for Rafael to return to his 12-13 0, he missed his chance & no more excuses. We are aiming win league next year & can't do that if main rb never fit in first place. It's same story as Evans really I thought he was our best CB in sat final few seasons but that was 2 years ago & now time both moved on.

Not seen great deal of Matteo Dariem but did see him when we played Italy at World Cup last year & gave him the MotM that night. He had Baines number all game he caused him really headache due to energy & pace to keep going either down outside or sometimes cut inside with ball so Baines often left chasing his shadow. Other then that can't say every truly watched him for whole game just bits & pieces. Know can play wingback on either flank or fullbacks on either flank so his versatile which lvg will love. Also got good engine on him covering a lot ground down flank his on again which lvg will love.

Also his a improvement in a area we badly needed someone in for good 2 years now. Even if he takes bit of time get to grips with us, the pl & life in Manchester England in general. He add a bit more quality to our squad & that's good start. Also can't help but feel a AC Milan youngster who came through their academy & now Italy main rb at then 24 has to be somewhat decent so I'm excited see him in action if/when we get him. 

Depay already in if can get in Schneiderlen, Dariem then Ramos or Otamendi then add in a CF & maybe a gk when/if ddg goes this summer then I would say that's been a really good summer for us.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*






Mint.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

:lmao 

needs the Anelka music though;

http://www.youdubber.com/index.php?video=mrTtrRygMkQ&video_start=2&audio=p3HLLqknq7E&audio_start=0


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618518629974454272
Another one bites the dust.

@EGame


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

No loss

Clyne, Wisdom, Flanno (when he isn't injured) and Can (in the darkest of times)


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Emerald guardian said:


> If Atletico's best players didn't get raided every season I'd see them above Chelsea too.


Chelsea's last two seasons in Europe have seen them dumped out by Atletico and 10 man PSG, whilst Atleti were narrowly beaten finalists and narrowly eliminated by Real this year. Even with the loss of players I would still rate them above teams like Chelsea and PSG. The main reason for that is Simeone.



Fighter Daron said:


> Back to the topic, I'm not quite sure that Barca is the best team in Europe right now, last year, they were worse than Real in both matches, so I'd rather wait and see how next year unfolds.


Not the best team in Europe, despite winning the treble and beating the English, French, German and Italian champions on the way to the CL. Ok then.

Complete nonsense that Madrid were better than Barca at the Camp Nou last season as well. Madrid only played well 10 mins either side of half time and were absolutely dominated after the Suarez goal and lucky not to concede more as Neymar kept wasting chances and Casillas made a couple of great saves.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Marty said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618518629974454272
> Another one bites the dust.
> 
> @EGame


Bojan Version 2.0


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Marty said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618518629974454272
> Another one bites the dust.
> 
> @EGame


The Ev can only afford one shirt for two players. :ken


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Marty said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618518629974454272
> Another one bites the dust.
> 
> @EGame


Not sure if another one bites the dust refers to Manquillo or Bojan 2.0 :draper2


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Stoke fans: would Jamie Ness be any good? (Aberdeen are interested in him)


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



V. Skybox said:


> Stoke fans: would Jamie Ness be any good? (Aberdeen are interested in him)


i'm not a Stoke fan but know loads who are, he seemingly dropped off the face of the earth during his time there but when he reared his head in friendlies/the under-21's he's apparently been very unimpressive. i also saw him play a couple of times for crewe last year and thought he was as average a player as it's possible to be (and apparently this was a fair representation of his whole loan spell).

the lower/middle end of league one is probably about his level so make of that you will.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Seems like Casillas is really going to Porto.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

There used to be a poster here called Jamie1 who claimed he was Jamie Ness back in the day when I was regular here. Despite the fact he was on here every night, all night and would have never had any chance to play any football whatsoever. 

Just thought I'd lob that out there. 

Not too bothered about Manquillo, I'd have preferred to keep him but whatever, didn't see enough of him to really decide what to make of him.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



X Spectrum said:


> Seems like Casillas is really going to Porto.


*Yeah it's a done deal, Casillas will be in Porto tomorrow for his presentation.

Porto is also trying to bring in Drogba and Morata. Fucking hell.

Seems like Porto's money of the mega sells over the last few years is finally being put to use (James, Falcao, Jackson, Danilo, Hulk, Mangala, etc; )*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Drogba is free and Morata isn't happening. In reality, Porto don't receive a large portion of the money from their sales, because a lot of their players (especially the South Americans) are involved in third party ownership.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

not the right thread but who cares rofl


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



> Crystal Palace have agreed a fee and personal terms for the transfer of Yohan Cabaye, according to Sky sources.
> 
> The France midfielder spent two-and-a-half years with Newcastle before leaving for Paris Saint-Germain in January 2014.
> 
> ...


IT'S HAPPENING






It's a Pards reunion :mj2


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> No loss
> 
> Clyne, Wisdom, Flanno (when he isn't injured) and Can (in the darkest of times)


I sincerely hope i never have to see Wisdom play for Liverpool again. He's hopeless.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I'm pretty sure Wisdom will be on Europa League right back duties.

It's beyond me why no one in the top six showed interest in Cabaye. He'd certainly improve Liverpool and Spurs, and Arsenal, although they don't currently need him, were into him in the past.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Cabaye wouldn't improve Arsenal at all. They have Cazorla, Ramsay and Wilshire all battling for the same one spot.

re- Darmain, would've liked him at Bayern, seeing as how Weiser left for Hertha. Guess Lahm will be back at RWB next season.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Is Darmian actually good? Only seen him when Italy beat England.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Vader said:


> Is Darmian actually good? Only seen him when Italy beat England.


Yeah, can play LB and RB and if Van Gaal decides to use 3 at the back can still most likely play him as well.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



BkB Hulk said:


> I'm pretty sure Wisdom will be on Europa League right back duties.
> 
> It's beyond me why no one in the top six showed interest in Cabaye. He'd certainly improve Liverpool and Spurs, and Arsenal, although they don't currently need him, were into him in the past.


He wants to be a guaranteed starter this year with the Euros coming up. It's why he's leaving PSG. He wouldn't get that at any of the top 4. Liverpool may have a spot for him next to Henderson, but that could be filled with Can. Possibly he could have started at Spurs, but then again, they seem to be happy with Mason-Benteleb. Maybe too much of a risk for him, while at Palace under a manager who knows him, he will start every game he is available for and will shine being their best player.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

*It's all over the newspapers here that United are willing to offer Chicharrito/Rafael + 30m for Gaitán.

wat*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*






The way we were. :jose

On a lighter note, can't wait to see what great new heights the heroic Alan Pardew takes Crystal Palace next season. Looks like his reputation is already bringing in the type of players that relegation-battlers like Newcastle could only dream of signing.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Memento Mori said:


> Cabaye wouldn't improve Arsenal at all. They have Cazorla, Ramsay and Wilshire all battling for the same one spot.
> 
> re- Darmain, would've liked him at Bayern, seeing as how Weiser left for Hertha. Guess Lahm will be back at RWB next season.


Didn't mean he would improve Arsenal. Just that Wenger has previously wanted him.



Joel said:


> He wants to be a guaranteed starter this year with the Euros coming up. It's why he's leaving PSG. He wouldn't get that at any of the top 4. Liverpool may have a spot for him next to Henderson, but that could be filled with Can. Possibly he could have started at Spurs, but then again, they seem to be happy with Mason-Benteleb. Maybe too much of a risk for him, while at Palace under a manager who knows him, he will start every game he is available for and will shine being their best player.


I get that he wants to start, but Deschamps supposedly has previous with telling players that he would prefer them to be at 'big clubs' in order to select them. I'm not sure it's most beneficial for Cabaye re France to go to Palace.

That's not my main query though. I just don't get why we or Spurs wouldn't be all over this and telling him he would start. Maybe we've filled the midfield passer roles, but, knowing he was going to be available, I'm not sure it's the best move to have already done it. He's so far ahead of Mason as well. He would be a massive, massive upgrade for Spurs.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

http://www1.skysports.com/football/...s-turned-down-inter-milan-to-join-aston-villa

Turns down playing with Shaqiri and Kondogbia to play with Senderos and Richardson. :duck


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Not sure Cabaye has the athleticism anymore (or if he ever did) to play in a Pochettino side. Btw he _apparently _turned down Atletico to go to Palace as well. Might be bullshit, idk. As I mentioned before, don't underestimate the fact that Debuchy lives in London as well. Those two are straight up BFFs.

We've apparently made a bid for Georginio Wijnaldum. The Dutch revolution continues, add big Koks and this guy to the list :woo


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

*Van Persie :JLCsad

Odd if we don't bring in an elite striker now and I'm honestly not sure where we'd get one from. *


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Goodbye RVP, thanks for #20 .

Lacazette please, LVG.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

If William leaves my club, it'b better be for a good chunk of money.

Along with Rui Patrício, Paulo Oliveira and João Mário, he is one of the "untouchables" in the club.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Van Persie :JLCsad
> 
> Odd if we don't bring in an elite striker now and I'm honestly not sure where we'd get one from. *


Inter Milan... Mauro Icardi has been smashing them in for fun and he's still quite young. Given that they didn't reach the Champions' League, I'd take a punt.

Marco Reus could still do a job up front too.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

An American to manage in the Prem. 

Never thought I'd see the day.

Never thought it'd be Preki, either.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*










http://www.psg.fr/en/News/003001/Ar...-a-five-year-contract-for-Paris-Saint-Germain



PSG.fr said:


> Transferred from Eintracht Frankfurt, the German goalkeeper signed a five-year contract on Wednesday, at the headquarters of the Club. He will be presented to media next Monday* in Paris.


What do we know about Trapp, guys?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Good keeper, great looker.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619202163760328704
Rodgers just wanted a feel of his character.

But seriously though, this is comical


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Can Man City hurry up and take this twat and his cunt agent off our hands plz?

This is about to reach birthday cake levels of stupidity

EDIT: HENDO IS GONNA OFFICIALLY BECOME CAPTAIN TOMORROW :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I think it's funny that this "Rodgers bust-up" has only just come up. Seems like damage control to save face on his part.

Seriously, this lad has handled the situation horribly. I don't know how much of this is coming from his agent but his petulant attitude has me wondering why clubs are even interested in him in the first place. He's definitely no Suarez in terms of being worth the trouble.

He's not anywhere near as good as he thinks he is.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



NoyK said:


> *It's all over the newspapers here that United are willing to offer Chicharrito/Rafael + 30m for Gaitán.
> 
> wat*


It's just not a proper summer transfer window without an erroneous link to Utd buying Gaitan


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Cabaye to Palace confirmed, £10m possibly rising to 13 is what I'm seeing. Gonna be announced tomorrow morning. He's gonna be on £100k a week apparently :wow


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

still think it's a strange one letting RVP go at just 31, he's still quality and now leaves us just with Rooney and Hernandez, plus Wilson


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Sympy said:


> it's a trap.
> 
> Sirigu is top 5 in the world and I don't see why he signed with PSG when he's not going to play.


Sirigu was horrific last season.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

No way Sirigu is top 5 in the world. He isn't better than De Gea, Courtois, Neuer, and the two Barca lads.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

please tell me this allows chicha to get a chance under van gaal

i would die


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Some signing coup for Palace :clap, not to forget some of the great signings already pulled off by Swansea and West Ham. These mid table clubs are doing some great business so far.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Wiljnaldum and Mitrovic will be in SOON


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Sirigu top 5 :lmao

not even top 10 tbh (Neuer, De Gea, Courtois, Lloris, Cech, Buffon, BARCA LADS, Hart) instantly come across as better then there's others like Jefferson, Adler, Weidenfeller, Benaglio, Kiko Casilla who are no worse if not better

great signing for Palace :clap

can't believe that :rvp might actually be gone. selling him and Nani to Fenerbahce for less than 10m combined (?) is just ridiculous, both could've and should've had a role to play for us this season


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Nani should never have had a role for us this season :kobe


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Asamoah Gyan is now clearly in a game of "who can give me the most stupid salary". He's now earning £160k per week at Shanghai SIPG. Not bad for an ex-Sunderland player.

edit: some sources reporting £227k a week...


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I'd have sold Nani for a bag of crisps and a pepperami, not even a spicy one either. Was good for small periods but far too frustrating, plus he looks weird. 

I'm actually gutted about RVP though.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

HENDO

First LFC captain and now the FIFA cover

:hendo2:hendo2:hendo2


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

On the plus side for United though Darmian's on his way  Utd casually confirming on twitter we're after him, although he's currently on a plane on its way to Manchester so I think we're underselling this a tad


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Hendo on the cover of Fifa next to Messi, embarrassing.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

van Ginkel on loan to Stoke, which paves the way for Begovic to complete his move to Chelsea (Given signed for Stoke too). So that's back up goalkeeper sorted and it's a guy who is good enough to start for a 5-10 club. Plus he's home grown. Extremely happy with that.

Christensen on loan to Gladbach. Doubt he will get much of a look in there, but the important news for us is he is about to sign a new 5 year deal. Kid has a lot of potential, but I feel Gladbach will not be a good move. They have CL football, so you would think they'll be looking to play guys who are at a high competitive level already.

Brown and Nathan on loan to Vitesse. *yawn*

McEachran sold to Brentford. Shame. Don't think we nutured him well at all. But I don't think he has what it takes. Nice technique, but he's doesn't have much else to him and to survive in England your technique has to be off the charts if that is all you have.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I may be a bit late but Sirigu top 5? :duck


Not to mention he had a very mediocre season last year both in Ligue 1 and the cups. I think that probably means Douchez has one more season at PSG then he's off to Lens or some shit. Areola is on loan in Spain and is better than Douchez already, so Trapp, Sirigu and Areola means see ya, Nicolas. I would like to see Trapp play in the Coupe de la Ligue and the odd league match while he settles in Paris.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*











:banderas


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

^:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619599934501834755
Bild seem confident of a Schweinsteiger deal, 3 year contract, fee apparently around £13m


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Does anyone know when our deal with Nike officially ends? 

Because I saw when we introduced Depay, we're still using Nike as our sponsors. I thought we'd be using Adidas by now..


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

HoL plz put a stop to this


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Even Flow said:


> Does anyone know when our deal with Nike officially ends?
> 
> Because I saw when we introduced Depay, we're still using Nike as our sponsors. I thought we'd be using Adidas by now..


31st of July, so all the pre season games will be in the nike kit


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

HoL don't know nothing

About anything


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



united_07 said:


> 31st of July, so all the pre season games will be in the nike kit


Cheers (Y)

Hope that Bild report turns out to be true too.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Hamada said:


> Areola is on loan in Spain and is better than Douchez already.


Where?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Wijnaldum had his medical today. Gonna be announced tomorrow :yum:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Schweinsteiger has reportedly agreed a 3 year deal with Man Utd. 

This better not mean no Schneiderlin


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Probably either or with Schweinsteiger and Schneiderlin.

Herrera/Fellaini/Carrick/Blind can all play that deeper role.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Our first ever German player :mark:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Didn't he play a large part in getting van Gaal the sack at Bayern (after seeing van Gaal's sack :sparker)?


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Fighter Daron said:


> Where?


Areola was loaned to Villarreal last month.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> HoL plz put a stop to this


It's happening. Honestly feel worse than the 2012 Champions League final.

We've lost our two best CMs in 2 successive seasons. what the fuck.

Looks like I'm gonna be rooting for Man Utd next season.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619764444504195072


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Memento Mori said:


> It's happening. Honestly feel worse than the 2012 Champions League final.
> 
> We've lost our two best CMs in 2 successive seasons. what the fuck.
> 
> *Looks like I'm gonna be rooting for Man Utd next season.*


Fuck 'em. They took your Bastian. They are the bad guys now :kobe5

just like Barca :kobe5


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Fighter Daron said:


> Where?


Villareal.

I think we can all agree the big move in GLEN JO going to Stoke. The absolute definition of English rightbackery. What a coup. What a signing. Stoke for the Champions League. 


I heard some German cunt went to Manchester as well.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Memento Mori said:


> Looks like I'm gonna be rooting for Man Utd next season.


wow could you not

If you want a German to support, who better than Emre Can? :hendo2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

*Great signing if it goes through. Only a short term fix but the fee being reported is a steal. I'd assume he'll be playing further forward with Herrera ahead of Blind/Carrick. Lel if we keep playing Fellaini over Herrera. Goalscorer and a proven elite CB and it's a nice summer. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Massive signing if it goes through. Even if he's not the same Schweinsteiger of a few years ago (physically), he's still far more intelligent that 99% central midfielders in the league and will outplay them.

Guardiola is doing a great job there :clap


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

that's actually a very logical transfer mates, Basti wants regular playing time with the euro coming up, bayern have thiago and young kimmich in his position who should be given chances, I love basti just like every other bayern fan but life goes on.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> that's actually a very logical transfer mates, Basti wants regular playing time with the euro coming up, bayern have thiago and young kimmich in his position who should be given chances, I love basti just like every other bayern fan but life goes on.


kimmich is coming from 2. Bundesliga. We'll be better planning with Hojbjerg over him.

Knowing Pep, he's planning with Alaba.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619848257552916480
Guardian are the Schneiderlin is still on as well


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Bayern have that Danish kid too. I know it's fashionable to call Pep a fraud right now, but surely he wouldn't be letting Schweinsteiger go if the up and coming centre mids weren't the real deal. He was right to let Yaya go at Barcelona after all.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Memento Mori said:


> kimmich is coming from 2. Bundesliga. We'll be better planning with Hojbjerg over him.
> 
> Knowing Pep, he's planning with Alaba.


from what i've seen of kimmich he looks VERY promising , anyway, i think next year our midfield will consist of javi martinez( if he's healty), thiago and mario gotze who will hopefully have a good season finally.

I love basti which is why I want him to have regular playing time and with the euro coming up i think thats a major reason for his decision to leave.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Pep isn't a fraud at all. But he's just not right for a team that is meant to be the epitome of German football. Just like Mourinho/Madrid was so unnatural (except the fact that they are both cunts).


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Bastian chose to leave. Nothing Pep could do about it.



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> from what i've seen of kimmich he looks VERY promising , anyway, i think next year our midfield will consist of javi martinez( if he's healty), thiago and mario gotze who will hopefully have a good season finally.


yeah, Kimmich looks excellent, but Hojbjerg is still better imo.

Javi will likely stay CB in a 3 man backline. We've asked Dante to keep a look out for possible transfer opportunities.

Still have no idea what happens with gotze.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I'm sure there's a big reason why Bastian wants to leave. Other than he realises the Bundesliga is trash :durant3


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Memento Mori said:


> Bastian chose to leave. Nothing Pep could do about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you think we need a CM transfer ? i actually don't, play javi martinez is his best position (DM) play thiago (CM) and Muller(Gotze) as AM with Robben on the right and Ribery (dear god pls) or Douglas Costa on the left with Lewy up top. I think that looks fine, all we need is a backup striker(maybe) imo.



Joel said:


> I'm sure there's a big reason why Bastian wants to leave. Other than he realises the Bundesliga is trash :durant3


took him a while to figure it out tho :kappa


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> took him a while to figure it out tho :kappa


And when he does figure it out, he chooses United to move to. Clearly not a very smart man :lelbron


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

if i could get serious for a moment, basti leaving hurts more emotionally but toni kroos leaving for 25mil(steal of the decade) hurt the team so much more.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Schweinsteiger :sodone


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Muller leaving next summer too. It's only going to continue for Bayern.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Pep's contract is up at the end of this year isn't it? He's just gonna sell off all their players then leave as well.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Schweinsteiger :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Embarrassing from Bayern, selling their club legend like that. Shit like that would never fly at Barca. 

Glad to see them crumble though.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



EGame said:


> *Embarrassing from Bayern, selling their club legend like that. Shit like that would never fly at Barca. *
> 
> Glad to see them crumble though.


Xavi says hi. Ronaldinho and Deco say hi too.

Also Figo got sold to Madrid 15 years ago.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> do you think we need a CM transfer ? i actually don't, play javi martinez is his best position (DM) play thiago (CM) and Muller(Gotze) as AM with Robben on the right and Ribery (dear god pls) or Douglas Costa on the left with Lewy up top. I think that looks fine, all we need is a backup striker(maybe) imo.


Pep doesn't like 4-2-4. We're likely to play with a single pivot (Lahm or Xabi) or a 3-4-3. Alaba will move back to CM most likely.

As for signings, our net spend so far is zero. Might as well buy someone.



Joel said:


> I'm sure there's a big reason why Bastian wants to leave. Other than he realises the Bundesliga is trash :durant3


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UEFA_coefficient


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



X Spectrum said:


> Xavi says hi. Ronaldinho and Deco say hi too.
> 
> Also Figo got sold to Madrid 15 years ago.


Are you seriously comparing a 35 year old Xavi leaving to get a payday in qatar to selling a 30 year old Schweinsteiger who is still a great player? Likewise calling Ronaldinho and Deco club legends compared to Xavi and Schweinsteiger?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

*Why is everyone pretending like Pep/Bayern just decided he was surplus and told him to leave? *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

delph woke up scared of a big move and ran back to the comforts of relegation battles.

shame, would've been a solid addition. oh well.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Why is everyone pretending like Pep/Bayern just decided he was surplus and told him to leave? *


because fraudiola apparently.

Truthfully, Bayern offered Bastian a contract extension last year, but he said he'd need to think about it. This year, with most of our higher wages locked up in Robben/Ribery/Lahm/Schweini, the FO didn't offer him an extension, meanwhile he had a great offer from Utd.

He's got another few years at top level and will probably be an undisputed starter at united.

Still hurts to see him go. My favourite Bayern player.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619894551650676737
Sky bet also are saying we're 5/2 favs to sign Gonzalo Higuain from Napoli.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Even Flow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619894551650676737
> Sky bet also are saying we're 5/2 favs to sign Gonzalo Higuain from Napoli.


Sky bet pretty useless & doesn't mean much when news breaks about odds changing on player x moving to different club. 

Schweinstiger isn't player was 2-3 years ago but still gives our teams lot of things we lack. Someone put it as simple as "it's a signing that lifts huge weight that's been on Carrick shoulders for better part of last 5 years." 

Been thinking since May how we need 2 cm in this summer & think club might feel the same way actually. 

Carrick Blind Herrera Felliani our only 4 main cm with carrick 35 soon &nbe used less next season anyway & without him last season towards end saw huge hole he left in our side. Then I suspect Blind will become more of utility man/Shaw back up lb from now on which means down to 3 cm really. Felliani Decent option but technical skills aren't best weapon & that left cm role needs upgrading. 

Way things looking also we might see Valdez joining a Turkish club to. My guess is been told new a Gk is incoming but ddg staying another season otherwise no point him in going really? Only leave us now if you know won't be main GK from next season anyway. Go get main man elsewhere. Might see lot of our players in Turkey now on, RvP heading other there maybe Rafael to. I Wonder if Evans wants join up with them in Turkey as well? 

This summer we needed 6 players I thought a 7th if ddg went. A RB, CB, CM, CDM, LW & CF. 

Depay covers the LW role, Dariem the rb role, CDM role is Schweinstiger the cm role hopefully can be Schneiderlin. If ddg is staying then Ramos is staying at Real Madrid then odd on fav CB to join us has to be Otamendi or Vjri maybe at Lazio? Christ knows about CF though that one is baffling the crap out of me?

Is one CF I love to have but maybe hard get him join as have get past certain Wayne Rooney get starting spot & Euro2016 in home country might wish stay at current club as main cf knowing always play then go to new team after euros next summer instead. But if it were me I go to Lyon & put £35m on table for lacazatte his cf live us to sign he tick all the boxes & judging by current the player, his agent & Lyon president have been saying for the last 6 weeks it's total 180 degree flip from what all were saying in April/May.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Even Flow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619894551650676737


:mark::mark::mark:

Please let this happen.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



X Spectrum said:


> Xavi says hi. Ronaldinho and Deco say hi too.
> 
> Also Figo got sold to Madrid 15 years ago.


Xavi asked to leave. He had a year left on his contract, Enrique wanted him to see it out. He asked to leave last summer as well but was convinced to stay.

Ronaldinho was in decline and more interested in partying.

In what world is Deco a club legend? Maybe at Porto.

Figo wasn't 'sold', he was bought out of his buy out clause, a world record fee.

Look at context next time before posting rubbish, or better still, just refrain from posting.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Seb said:


> Xavi asked to leave. He had a year left on his contract, Enrique wanted him to see it out. He asked to leave last summer as well but was convinced to stay.
> 
> Ronaldinho was in decline and more interested in partying.
> 
> ...


egame was clearly baiting. c'mon, seb.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*










This is a picture of Ben Arfa playing in a friendly for Nice today or some other day that wasn't today :mj2

Pretty soon he's gonna be washing himself with a rag on a stick :mj2


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Darmian confirmed


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619946018436685825


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



X Spectrum said:


> Xavi says hi. Ronaldinho and Deco say hi too.
> 
> Also Figo got sold to Madrid 15 years ago.


Ronaldinho and Deco had already made big impacts on the football world before they signed for Barca, as opposed to Xavi who came through the youth ranks, similar to Schweinsteiger.

Figo? He wanted to leave, if you remember the Barca fans threw a pigs head at him because of the circumstances around the move.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Kind of jelly because I wanted Darmian at Barca. That's no problem though, Vidal is a superior player.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

potential of a Schweni/Di Maria pairing in the midfield at some point is too much.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Another nice bit of business from Woody and LVG :clap


Green Light said:


> This is a picture of Ben Arfa playing in a friendly for Nice today or some other day that wasn't today :mj2
> 
> Pretty soon he's gonna be washing himself with a rag on a stick :mj2


What a waste of talent :mj2


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Even Flow said:


> Sky bet also are saying we're 5/2 favs to sign Gonzalo Higuain from Napoli.


ut


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

get Morgan, Otamedi and a new striker and were ready to go.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619966352095379456
Well, there goes any hope of us keeping De Gea.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Good. The transfer window has been too pro United so far. About time there was a negative for them.

Fucking Schweinsteiger


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Even Flow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619966352095379456
> Well, there goes any hope of us keeping De Gea.


Not really. I'm sure AS & Marca will spin this like normal & try get papers going again with ddg stuff but it's been in press for last few days that Kiko Casilla of Espanyol is replacing Iker cos were/Ed being such a prick during talks (boo fucking who). 

We want Ramos in any ddg deal otherwise not talking to them but my guess is real aka Perez will keep Ramos telling him now Iker out of way Ramos be made caption & get pay rise wanted to smooth over issues both having. That's fine as clear way to us getting Otamendi & keep ddg another year instead. Then lose ddg sadly on a free next summer to Real Madrid anyway which unlike most clubs we can get away with & Navas will be sold by then by Real & Ddg be main gk at Real Madrid from 15-16 onwards. 

Unless Real Madrid actually grow a pair for once & give us Ramos or they offer us a world record fee we won't talk to them about ddg which why Madrid press spinning so much crap every day about ddg being some sorta prisoner at Manchester waiting desperately till angels of real Madrid rescue the guy. 

It's Been most boring saga mean Real Madrid get ddg just matter of when now not if. I imagine had they just offered us £25m in May we would of accepted but had low ball us & offer us £13m. Been pointless saga which should & could of been sorted then had they just offered us right fee to begin with. Still same situation as now really until actually offer us what we want we will not speak to them & that's way it should be. 

Anyway happy that officially signed Dariem & Bastian to today, 2 quality additions to our team. Get Schnderlin in next then wrap up Otamendi in next week then we can get a CF in. If can do that then I will officially be excited about our chances at the big prizes for next season.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Mark Hughes confirming that Begovic is traveling to Chelsea.

Have fun finding a new keeper United :LIGHTS


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

No way does Madrid sell Casillas and not get de Gea now. Positive thinking on your part, Monster, but I cannot see United letting de Gea walk for nothing next summer.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Feel bad for Casillas. Terrible way to leave, pretty much booed out of the club by his own supporters, when he was one of Madrid's greatest ever players and perhaps the one with the most humility and  class. He took more stick than anyone not named Bale in the last 12 months from Madrid fans and media. Complete contrast to the way Xavi exited Barca.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Joel said:


> No way does Madrid sell Casillas and not get de Gea now. Positive thinking on your part, Monster, but I cannot see United letting de Gea walk for nothing next summer.


Oh they will get ddg in fact can get him in next hour if want to. Madrid either give us Ramos in swap or fee that actually decent for one best Gk on planet. 

I actually thought ddg go regardless really did in fact I still do think he will go just about now or next summer. Ideally like not lose main star player for last 2 years on a free transfer cos losing out on any fee doing so but if Real can't even offer us £25m for guy then really screw them. In fact ddg actually going on tour & not officially asked to go something real want him to do so until even that happens both us, ddg & real stuck in between Rock & hard place. 

Plus really money we make & will make. We can keep gk like ddg another season then losing on free if comes to that then so be it. It's 100% a unlikely case that does happen as I'm sure the club would much rather have £25m fee or Ramos then lose ddg on a free but until one those 2 things happen then Ddg is staying with us. Plus real saving cash signing him a on free next summer anyway cos still get him regardless. I know it, you know it, everyone knows ddg going to Madrid at some point & is no stopping that. What it matter to us if keep ddg another season? Know where going & going on a free cos the club going to wing offer us " the goods" then doesn't matter if we keep ddg. 

Hell ddg can Sign pre deal with them in Jan if gk wants to & we can spend £25m on new gk next summer. Heck even if get £25m now that money go straight to new gk anyway so won't "make" that money so would be like losing ddg on a free now. Only way we will talk is if Ramos is thrown in but real unwilling to talk to us on that they feel 28m we offered wasn't fair value of Ramos (funny that). 

Both Woodward & Perez stuck with neither willing to back down from own demands nor willing to move on to point where both start talking again like normally adults. Plus what's the worst happen in mean time oh the Madrid press keep writing their agenda stories about ddg being held captive by evil Manchester United. So what like we care we won't back down & few press players trying scare us mean nothing to us. Pawns in bigger chess game in fact one Madrid reporter came over to Manchester tried take pics of ddg at carrington other day so could sell it as ddg miserable in training shame silly fucker couldn't get in to see training complex. Had the reporter done his home work would known carrington is like Fort Knox can't get within mile of complex let alone to parking lot which is mile plus away from it actually front door.

Had deal with them pulling this crap with Ronaldo for 3 years then they got him & Becks before that. Real & Perez always win. Nothing Can stop it. They will ddg. It's Just a question off how & when really.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/jamie-carragher-bastian-schweinsteiger-past-6047392



> Jamie Carragher: Bastian Schweinsteiger is 'past his best' and Man United fans 'don't understand tactics'


On that article:










:Jordan

What high quality journalism. No wonder we chose them as one of our preferred media partners.

Also from the Mirror:



> Aleksandar Mitrovic's family have landed on Tyneside as Newcastle tie up a deal for the Serbian striker .


:mark:



> Owner Mike Ashley is pledging to splash around £60m before next season gets underway and the promise of all cash being paid up front should encourage more clubs to do business with Newcastle.


:mark:



> And they are pushing ahead with a move for German defender Antonio Rudiger


:mark:



> They are willing to let Fabricio Coloccini leave, if the right offer comes along.


PLS SOMEONE :mark:

I'm sure this is all true and is not an attempt to boost interest in apparently low season ticket sales.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

i CAN'T WAIT for newcastle to get relegated so green light moves his shit to the other thread dear god.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Brother there is only one transfer thread for all leagues so even if we are in the Championship I'll still be here


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Green Light said:


> Brother there is only one transfer thread for all leagues so even if we are in the Championship I'll still be here


you konkwo what i meant man its saturnday im qutie durnk


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

liar you cant afford alcohol in greece

heartbreak&looting imo


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Yeah green light, you konkwo


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

My spelling also gets a whole lot worse when I try to make up excuses. :brodgers


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I think Pedro to Chelsea is on :mark:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Sterling not going on the preseason tour after all as talks have opened with Man City over a 45m deal apparently. :mj2 Goodbye young Raheem the Dream, may your supple bottom chafe evermore upon City's bench.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

i reckon he just might start ahead of navas and nasri. just maybe


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Casillas cried in his farewell. Looks like he really didn't want to leave.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

AS are reporting we've had a £20.1 million bid rejected for Jan Oblak.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

did anyone else watch the Iker Casillas press conference ? them feels man


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Seems the fee for Sterling is 45m plus 5m add ons which is what I expected the club to demand. Can't say I'm too disappointed by his departure, not like I was when Torres, Suarez, Xabi etc left, probably because his current level is no where near those guys but his potential is there and he'll be first choice for City. 

Pretty much a good deal for all parties involved.

Liverpool get a fantastic fee for an unhappy gobshite, gobshite gets shitloads of money and Champions League football and City get a quality homegrown talent.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/620219434817441792


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Fucking Chelsea and that scumbag Fabregas poaching our players. 

I hope Fabregas gets his head kicked in.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/620245849516417024
hopefully he'll be on the plane for the preseason tour tomorrow


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I hate this summer so much: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/33477349


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



united_07 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/620245849516417024
> hopefully he'll be on the plane for the preseason tour tomorrow


He's almost here :mark:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/620261468001452032
ridiculous wages for Sterling if true


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



united_07 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/620261468001452032
> ridiculous wages for Sterling if true


:lol Oh Manchester City...



united_07 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/620245849516417024
> hopefully he'll be on the plane for the preseason tour tomorrow


:mark::mark::mark: 
I never thought I would see him play for Manchester United 



Even Flow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/620219434817441792


:mj2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

of course it's not true. that would put him above every bar yaya who is on the old wage structure.

he'll be on about 120k a week.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Deal agreed. £49m.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Prince Jax said:


> Seems the fee for Sterling is 45m plus 5m add ons which is what I expected the club to demand. Can't say I'm too disappointed by his departure, not like I was when Torres, Suarez, Xabi etc left, probably because his current level is no where near those guys but his potential is there and he'll be first choice for City.


You expecting wrong then since it's £44m plus £5m in add-ons :lelbron2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

44 mil take the 20% owed to qpr and you have about enough for a brand new benteke

so for all the posturing, liverpool have sold probably the best young english prospect and are likely ending up with benteke.

of course it's a lot of money, but it's a lot of potential. make the right flank his own and enjoy playing with silva, aguero and yaya.

unless he delph's us. absolutely thrilled to get a winger in who takes on full backs. not my money.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

End product will have to improve 10x, as right now it's atrocious.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

yes, but that can be worked on. plus he'll likely very rarely be relied upon to lead the line like liverpool forced him to do.

he fits in perfectly of the right of a 4-3-3. he was fantastic with suarez, now he is with someone just as good in kun. you pay big money to get the good players, and i'm glad to see we're spending it on a 20 year old with lots of potential


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

surprisingly enough, kiz makes a lot of sense here.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Well done to City, large fee but at least they are bolstering the positions that they need to.

Getting worried about LVG's lack of action in the market for top, recognised strikers. He said himself that he is worried and Depay may have to "fill the gap". Well LVG if you are that worried you have plenty of time to fix it.. I'd like to see Benteke or Muller at United, and for us to retain Hernandez.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Well, we won't be signing Muller. 

Bayern said yesterday they're not selling anymore players to us.

Hernandez might be off to Orlando City also.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

As much as Sterling has fucked us around this Summer I do wish him the best and hope he does indeed become a great English player for the future. I would have gladly folded at £30-35m so £49m is more than enough for him. The big test for City right now I guess is just making sure he stays level headed and carries on improving himself. 20 years old with a shitty agent behind him and on potentially £120k a week could really fuck with the guy's head if he isn't careful.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

in b4 we sell to Barcelona/Real Madrid/PSG for 70m+ in three years time :banderas


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Liverpool rapidly descending into feeder club status. Sturridge and Hendo next.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/620278375291052032
Schweinsteiger's brother, who is a United fan


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Fair play to Liverpool for getting that much money for him, he's worth nowhere near that. That being said he is a talented young player and I hope he realises his potential. Good move for all 3 parties imo, as in context, that money means jack to City. Liverpool need to be smart with that money though if they want to get back in/around the top 4.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I don't see why Man Utd don't take a punt on Charlie Austin, he outscored everyone they have and he's available at a cheaper price.r


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



CGS said:


> As much as Sterling has fucked us around this Summer I do wish him the best


I really worry about you some times :kobe


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

He's a cunt but fuck me he's a Jamaican and English. I can't help but have a soft spot for the fucker :quimby



Rugrat said:


> I don't see why Man Utd don't take a punt on Charlie Austin, he outscored everyone they have and he's available at a cheaper price.r


Nah United can do better and Austin seems like a big fish small pond kinda player. He'll probably be out of his depth at United.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

He's gonna be Jamaican a lot more money now


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



CGS said:


> He's a cunt but fuck me he's a Jamaican and English. I can't help but have a soft spot for the fucker :quimby
> 
> Nah United can do better and Austin seems like a big fish small pond kinda player. He'll probably be out of his depth at United.


He's scored goals in the Prem with a less than impressive service. I reckon he's worth a chance as there isn't an awful lot of quality available. Worst case scenario is that he's someone to bring off the bench.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Kiz said:


> yes, but that can be worked on. plus he'll likely very rarely be relied upon to lead the line like liverpool forced him to do.
> 
> *he fits in perfectly of the right of a 4-3-3.* he was fantastic with suarez, now he is with someone just as good in kun. you pay big money to get the good players, and i'm glad to see we're spending it on a 20 year old with lots of potential


Is Pellegrini finally ditching 4-4-2?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Saint Dick said:


> Is Pellegrini finally ditching 4-4-2?


He played with 3 in the middle for the final run of the season, but whether that was to appease Milner and try and get him to sign we'll see.

but all targets and indicators point to a more flexible Pelle, we'll know more once the we'll know more once the preseason games start.

gotta show he's a better tactician than Pep..


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Saint Dick said:


> Is Pellegrini finally ditching 4-4-2?


one can only hope


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Well, we got a good price for Sterling, so there is that. Plus, im not really sorry to lose him TBH. A great talent no doubt, but these past few months have clouded any positive feelings i had, despite his talent. He still needs to improve on some areas, esp his finishing, which given enough games at City, he may well do, but he won't be 'world class' IMHO.

Just hope we allocate some money to a couple of really top signings.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Sterling will never be world class. His end product is very poor and it won't improve much more than it is currently. He might have the talent to go past players and put in a good ball every now and then but I have yet to see that inherent intelligence in him that sets the world class players apart from the very good ones. That kind of intelligence and awareness that makes you think that a player is five moves ahead of everyone else on the pitch. Silva has it, Hazard has it, Mata has it. Sterling is a player who has peaked early and won't get much better than he is now. I doubt he'll even reach Rooney's level as a player. If I was a Liverpool fan I'd be over the moon that a club was willing to pay such a ridiculous price for him.

That's just my opinion and I may be proven wrong in the coming seasons but I thought I'd throw it out there now instead of being a hindsight hero later on.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

49m? hilarious.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Brendan must be fucking laughing his bollocks off right now. Got Sterling sold for exactly the amount they want (£1m off anyway). In the transfer negotiations he showed great character :brodgers 

City are gonna have to go into overdrive to keep this little sack of shit grounded. Just set Sagna and Mangala on him first training session, that'll show him.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

*For all the laughter and giggles about the fee and how petulant Sterling has acted it could be a great signing for City. All that matters to them is getting in the right players and game changers anyway. Sterling could be that. If he plays like he did with Suarez and Sturridge then they have a great prospect and he'll be playing alongside talent that should ease the pressure and expectation on him and give him the best chance to refind that form. Covers a position they badly need production in too. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

well he got away from merseydump, i dont see why he would continue acting out


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Kiz said:


> well he got away from merseydump, i dont see why he would continue acting out


Outraged here.

OUTRAGED I SAY


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

RVP to Fenerbahçe is official. Something tells me Rooney won't be playing at centre mid next season.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I'll give Brendan some credit for this move, getting near £50 million for Sterling is tremendous business :clap

Sterling is a good player with a lot of potential, but £49 million? ut


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

What was the percentage that QPR will get?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Liverpool make a good transfer, fans give credit to Brendan

Liverpool make a bad transfer, fans blame the "transfer committee"

:kermit


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/620345749428117504
:lmao that was quick


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Brock said:


> What was the percentage that QPR will get?


15% I believe.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



united_07 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/620345749428117504
> :lmao that was quick


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Brock said:


> What was the percentage that QPR will get?


10% of the the fee. So QPP are Getting £9.8m right away now really. £44m fee to Liverpool from Man City then £5m paid to Liverpool through add on to get a £49m fee in total. But in reality it's £33.2m fee now then with £5m through add one its £38.2m in total that Liverpool will have received for sterling from man city. 

Also umm so we have just signed Morgan Schniederlin from Southampton tonight as well. Their were pics about 2-3 hours ago online that someone had got blood samples from 2 players one with was Bastian other was Morgan blood sample which everyone said was fake actually turns out that pic prob were legit. Morgan ALREADY had his medical on plan to USA with us now. His car turned up 5 mins after Bastian arrived at carrington the media didnt even know been at our training complex since 6:30pm tonight along with Schweinsteiger. 



> Morgan Schneiderlin arrived into Carrington five-minutes after Bastian Schweinsteiger this evening. Medical done, now a #MUFC player.


that is from Craig Norwood his officially one of our press photographers at the club any time sign someone he does press pics for our website so yeah isnt going make shit up don't know fee yet but rumours are its £24-27m & explains why Claise was not about when Feyernood playing their pre season game my guess is Saints got our money today & used it right away get Claise in as a direct result. 

What a fun weekend to me Manchester fan this has been best transfer window down since 07 as a whole. Also no can't make any more jokes about Woodward can't believe hide Schniederlin deal from media like that & breaking after signed for us already. What lovely shock that is. Next up is a CB & CF at least can do that in next week then this tops the 2007 summer for me. Fan fucking tactic news, I'm buzzing.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Motherfucking Schneiderlin snuck in while everyone was focused with Schweinsteiger :lmao LOVE IT! That midfield is pretty awesome. Hope it gels. I'd like to think Van Gaal's style would mean chemistry won't be an issue.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

If that Schneiderlin report is true :sodone


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

United with a superb window :gameover


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Rockhead said:


> United with a superb window :gameover


MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.... >


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Even Flow said:


> If that Schneiderlin report is true :sodone


Looks like it. Fee is £24m as well saints backed off their £27-30m value (same shit pulled with Shaw last year wanted over £30m but got £27m instead also wanted £20m for clyne got £12.5m instead). I've also seen news that Morgan only club wanted was us when we started asking about him & arsenal weren't in his mind as soon as we came on the scene. Barney of Rednews saying Morgan deal been on cards for ages/months now actually. Credit to club keeping it all hushed up for that long tbf. It's also On BBC sports Twitter page as well mate (about him currently having a medical with us) just in case need any further proof. 

My guess is Saints tried play us like did with Shaw last summer with Chelsea links same as done with Schneiderlin wanted other club to get in on act to push prices up but when Saints saw needed cash I'm ASAP get in own replacements (Claise being chased by few other clubs not just Saints) & we were only club in town for their player then we came to understanding they could get money up front so get in own Replacement aka Claise & we conclude deal ASAP my guess is that £24m is flat fee same deal as Shaw £27m past summer all of it went to Saints right away rather then it all being paid over length of the deal with us. (A £24m fiat fee now > £6m every season to Saints over 4 years of his deal us) 

Imagine going from Clev & Ando both technically still on our books until 1st of this month to replacing both with Morgan Schniederlen & Bastian Schweinstiger less then 2 weeks later same applies to Rb with Dariem replacing Toni/Rafael. Now imagine if get in top CB to replace Jones as back up CB in the next week....

Edit - 



> SkySportsNewsHQ: BREAKING NEWS: Sky Sources - Morgan Schneiderlin has medical at MUFC ahead of move from Southampton


Just in case anyone was still wondering...


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

If United sign a couple of quality centre backs then they will be a real force this season.Also will have to replace De Gea which wont be easy.Unless they strengthen at the back then i cant see them winning anything.Got cut open far to many times last season with De Gea pulling them out the shit every other week

And City paying 49 mill for Stirling is just farcical


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Did I just read that somebody paid 49 fucking millions for Sterling ; what's next ? Liverpool pays over 40 M for a shit player like Andy Carroll ?
More seriously , what a joke the Barclays PL is .


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



The Monster said:


> What a fun weekend to me Manchester fan this has been best transfer window down since 07 as a whole. Also no can't make any more jokes about Woodward can't believe hide Schniederlin deal from media like that & breaking after signed for us already. What lovely shock that is. Next up is a CB & CF at least can do that in next week then this tops the 2007 summer for me. Fan fucking tactic news, I'm buzzing.


Let's not get carried away yet. 2 players in areas we desperately needed is fantastic but a centre back is vital and we'll unfortunately have to replace De Gea & Van Persie. Without those things addressing we'll do no better this season than last. But as things stand it's very good progress. For now.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

^Our midfield is sorted at least, and pretty stacked. 1 CB, 1 forward (unless LVG plans on using Memphis there when needed) and we're ok. I don't buy that we'll need a keeper to replace De Gea. Not like Valdes is a bad keeper. In fact he's very very good. Could get a good couple of years out of him yet.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



haribo said:


> Let's not get carried away yet. 2 players in areas we desperately needed is fantastic but a centre back is vital and we'll unfortunately have to replace De Gea & Van Persie. Without those things addressing we'll do no better this season than last. But as things stand it's very good progress. For now.


Ddg bigger lose but half reason ddg was called into action was issues in front him in defence & cm. if sign someone like Oblak from Atletico & Valdez is about whilst shoring up team behind just Gk then its vast improvement to our team. Physically in cm we were bossed last season actually have been for years dating back to those 2 CL finals v Barca. Schneiderlin I thought was fantastic v Chelsea & gave commanding cm role v them few months behind matic his best Deeper cm/CDM in PL IMO. & Schweinstiger qualities speak for themselves. Both upgrade our issues in huge area for us. Losing ddg be a blow but not like standing still with other departments on our side. 

As for RvP I will be blunt with this. Glad his gone. He checked out mentally when saf left 2 years ago even said this for last 12-18 months. He needed go & whilst I do love him for that league in 2013. Time we moved & so did he. Wish him well in Turkey though. But RvP no great lose in terms of quality his been on delcline for good 18 months now. If can bring in a replacement CF for him which what Im expecting us to do then it's another signing that improves our team as a whole, which is name of the game.

Agree about the CB but not like we're done in market or as proved by this weekend we can't sign someone in space of a day or less then that even big fee for big players at that to. My guess is get Otamendi at CB whilst Ramos will stay at Real Madrid as their next caption since Iker has left them.

We're beefing up the areas in our team that's been problem for years. When we lose ddg we will replace him with someone else but that will be done now with us improving other weak areas of our team first rather then starting from a position of losing him to begin with then building on that.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I like that we bought half of Southampton but managed to not get Schneiderlin. They're supposedly looking at Claise now to replace him.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Glad to see Man City dumb enough to pay 50 million for an incomplete player. Also glad to know that the moneygrabbing, whiny kid will never play for us again. Not worthy of of wearing the famous red shirt.

Mario returned to training 2 days after his father passed away. While $terling was whining about being sick and can't go on tour. You and your agent need to grow up.

I hope your career gets ruined when you get benched at Man City. Brendan Rodgers made you into the player you are today. You should be thanking him but instead you blame him for the reason you want to leave.

You and your agent bring up a new reason why you want to leave every week. First because you thought you were bullied by us. Second because you thought you didn't get payed enough. Third because you thought Brendan hated you.

When you retire nobody will remember you for your skills in the pitch. Everyone will look up to you as an unloyal, ungrateful moneygrabber.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

You've gone a jinxed it now, watch Sterling score 20 goals a season.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Fanjawi why are you speaking to Sterling in first person? He doesn't frequent WF.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

£49m is a lot to everyone...except Citeh. No biggie to them. If he fulfills his promise, it'll be worth it. I hope he does, the more World Class players in the Prem, the better.

I wonder if Arsenal have anyone worth that amount. I guess Ozil and Sanchez might fetch around high 30s, but I'm not sure they break £40m.

Gotta be Ramsey, I suppose. He might get close to £49m back for Le Arsenalle.

edit: Fuck. Really wanted Schederlein. But as I thought, Arsene is content with Coquelin at DM, Arteta/Wilshere giving cover. 

Fuck. Me.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Fanjawi said:


> Glad to see Man City dumb enough to pay 50 million for an incomplete player. Also glad to know that the moneygrabbing, whiny kid will never play for us again. Not worthy of of wearing the famous red shirt.
> 
> Mario returned to training 2 days after his father passed away. While $terling was whining about being sick and can't go on tour. You and your agent need to grow up.
> 
> ...


so salty dear god


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

love it

youre gonna BEG him to come back when the mong dolphin wastes it like usual


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Raheem should turn out to be a great player. Doesn't mean the whole way he went about this transfer hasn't been disgraceful. 



Kiz said:


> well he got away from merseydump, i dont see why he would continue acting out


because he's a little cunt and that's just what cunts do?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

only been a cunt to get away. nothing before that 

should praise him for being a strong independent man who gets what he wants


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

We should praise him? lol that's the last thing we would do.

We made him a star. And in return he disrespects us.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

that's what happens when you're a small selling club.

better get used to it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Can't blame him for wanting to leave. Who wants to stay at that club? Even Stevie has gone Hollywood to leave that place. :hendo


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

:eyeroll


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Kiz said:


> that's what happens when you're a small selling club.
> 
> better get used to it.


The defence well and truly in place already.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*










clearly the place to be. sorry fabian


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Sure they'll win the champions league there lol


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

He's shit anyway, 1 trick pony all speed and no substance to get 50m is a fantastic piece of business, and I can't wait to see him become the next Aaron Lennon.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Fanjawi said:


> Sure they'll win the champions league there lol


gotta be in it to win it lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

So Begovic likes those arse splinters then. Still, he'll get some medals for himself no doubt.

I guess he prefers the trade off, No.1 at a 'smaller club', or No.2 at a bigger club.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

BREAKING NEWS

Manchester United have signed Bayern Munich midfielder Bastian Schweinsteiger on a three-year deal, the club have confirmed

hol turns united?



> AJAX WANT SANOGO
> 
> Ajax are chasing Arsenal striker Yaya Sanogo on loan, according to Dutch newspaper De Telegraaf.
> 
> Sanogo spent six months on loan at Crystal Palace last season, scoring one goal in 11 appearances.


 @Mikey Damage

balotelli linked to fiorentina


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

yeah that really is BREAKING NEWS.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

according to sky it is :usangle


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Woody mate.










:homer


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Sell Borini and Lambert.
Keep Balotelli.
Buy Lacazette/Benteke/Higauin and an LB

Easily top 4


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

The only reason Balotelli stays is if no one else on the planet is nutty enough to take him. Unfortunately, that's highly possible.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Yeah, tbh I still expect Balotelli to stay this season, at least until Jan.

Be interesting to now see who we go for next. CB/MF and a striker or two. Not convinced by Benteke, esp at that price, but knowing us we'll very well pay it.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Who is stupid enough to trade in Gomez instead of Balotelli? Gomez is an old, slow, out of form, past his prime player.

Balotelli is a young player with potential and it's not as if hes bad he just had a bad season.

I would be happy to sign Benteke for 30M and spend 10M on a left back.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Terrific window so far from us, all United need now is a centreback (please get Otamendi) and a striker (Lacazette would be my ideal option) and we're all set.

I've been very patient this window as pretty much all the clubs have been slow so far but to get 3 signings in a matter of 3 days with the one for Schneiderlin being kept under wraps is absolutely fantastic business from Woody and LVG. Have to give Woody credit, he's delivered in two windows now and I am enjoying the way he is handling the De Gea situation. I can't see De Gea going just yet and to be honest, I'd rather keep him for a year and then he can leave for free if he wishes. Gives us plenty of time to then look for a replacement.

Schneiderlin is the signing I wanted for 2 seasons now, perfect player for LVG's system and someone we've yearned to sign for a long while. Gives us power, pace and defensive stability in that central midfield area. Schweinsteiger is a dream signing and one I didn't expect to see if I'm honest. It will feel surreal seeing him in a United shirt but providing us with his experience and passing range is surely going to lift us. Two absolute quality signings.

Also glad with the Darmian signing, I remember watching him for Italy and being impressed, never seen much if anything at all for when he was at Torino (apart from video clips) as I don't watch Serie A anymore. Always good to have someone that has versatility though so I'm looking forward to seeing what he can do for United.

Valdes and Rafael have stayed in Manchester and not gone on tour, looks like the rumours of clubs being interested in Valdes and Benfica being linked to Rafael is looking more and more true. Shame about Valdes as I thought he might get more game this upcoming season and Rafael is my favourite United player but I can understand why he's no longer going to be involved with United due to his injury record.

Anyway, the pre-season starts... now!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Liam Miller said:


> Woody mate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:banderas

What a delightful picture.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Schneiderlin is MASSIVELY overrated.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

You United fans make me laugh when you talk about Schinderlien like hes lahm or something aha


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Fanjawi said:


> Sell Borini and Lambert.
> Keep Balotelli.
> Buy Lacazette/Benteke/Higauin and an LB
> 
> Easily top 4





Fanjawi said:


> Who is stupid enough to trade in Gomez instead of Balotelli? Gomez is an old, slow, out of form, past his prime player.
> 
> Balotelli is a young player with potential and it's not as if hes bad he just had a bad season.
> 
> I would be happy to sign Benteke for 30M and spend 10M on a left back.


who let you out of the bin? ut



Green Light said:


> Schneiderlin is MASSIVELY overrated.


Agreed. He's a good player no doubt, but he's not as great as people claim he is.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Fanjawi said:


> You United fans make me laugh when you talk about Schinderlien like hes lahm or something aha


Funny, you make me laugh when I read your butthurt posts.

By the way, who is Schinderlien? He sounds like he's on par with if not better than lahm. Wish we signed him now.


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

our team is shaping up nicely just get CB and New Striker can easily challenge on all fronts. good dept we have. amazing transition in midfield.

De Gea (Valdes)

Darmian (Valencia) Smalling (Rojo) Otamendi(Jones) Shaw (Blind)

Scheiderlinn (Carrick) Bastian (Herrera) 

Mata(Fellaini) 

Depay (Adnan) Rooney ((Lacazette or Benteke ? ) Di Maria (Young)


pretty amazing Balance there hopefully DDG thing is sorted soon and we get Otamendi seems a straight forward deal and the striker I like young gun like Lacazette lethal and wouldn't be against Benteke but who knows what Woody will come up wouldn't mind something crazy like Muller OR Kane very impressed with LVG deals so far.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

To be honest I don't think schneiderlin is overrated at all he's been the best defensive midfielder in the league for 2 straight seasons, he's exactly the type of player United need in that midfield too so it will probably end up being their best signing of the season. Liverpool should have signed him last season or earlier this summer when we had the chance because we are crying out for a solid defensive midfielder but I don't think Rodgers will buy one cos he's happy playing Allen in that role which can be very risky against attacking sides because he's not that good defensively.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Flumpnugget said:


> To be honest I don't think schneiderlin is overrated at all he's been the best defensive midfielder in the league for 2 straight seasons


I'm gonna have to just stop you right there...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Foreshadowed said:


> By the way, who is Schinderlien? He sounds like he's on par with if not better than lahm. Wish we signed him now.


i hear he's the new teammate of Dariem.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Pedro available for £21.4m, would be the ideal replacement for Sterling for half the money.

Brendan pls


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Foreshadowed said:


> Funny, you make me laugh when I read your butthurt posts.
> 
> By the way, who is Schinderlien? He sounds like he's on par with if not better than lahm. Wish we signed him now.


Butthurt? About what exactly? And can't be arsed to spell his name correctly lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

It's funny when how a player joins Manchester United, they are instantly viewed as overrated by so many rival fans :lel


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

tell me about it


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



God™ said:


> I'm gonna have to just stop you right there...


Personally I would rather have Schneiderlin, He doesn't have the advantage of having the best defence in the league behind him. Time will tell if he's overrated but I reckon he will flourish at United.


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

I wouldn't say he's overrated because I don't think people have rated him all that highly. He's a good player who's done well in for a good team. Whether he's top class is TBD but he has shown glimpses of potential without ever really becoming a consistently World Class player (as of yet). I'd have taken him at Liverpool. In fact, he'd have done exactly the sort of job we need someone to do; a good player who can sit in the hole between the defence and the midfield and dictate the pace of the game.

It seems a little strange that United got both Schweinsteiger and Schneiderlin so close together given they are very similar players in terms of the role they fill. Not sure they really needed to go out and get two keys that fit the same lock but they're both good buys if you look at them individually.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Frakkles said:


> In fact, he'd have done exactly the sort of job we need someone to do; a good player who can sit in the hole between the defence and the midfield and dictate the pace of the game.


It's a shame Lucas can't stay fit for more than one week at a time, but we have Emre Can if Rodgers bothers to play him in CM and perhaps buys another CB.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Frakkles said:


> It seems a little strange that United got both Schweinsteiger and Schneiderlin so close together given they are very similar players in terms of the role they fill. Not sure they really needed to go out and get two keys that fit the same lock but they're both good buys if you look at them individually.


Feels like a double six is in the works with either Herrera or Mata complementing.


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

The thing is, Can is a wanderer. He won't stay in that hole. Part of the reason he did so poorly at Right Back (IMO) was because he spent so much time in the opponents half. He made those long runs forward but very rarely tracked back. Can't really do that as a holding midfielder and I don't think his game suits that holding role anyway.

Lucas hasn't been the same player since his injury. Can you believe he was 10/11 season player of the year?! He's a shadow of his former self. I think we'd be best letting him go to Inter and getting in someone else. Can't see him reaching that sort of level again at 28.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Green Light said:


> Schneiderlin is MASSIVELY overrated.


I was going to contest this, and then I saw someone argue he is better than Matic.

Woodward is BOSSING the window, I remember how much stick he took from United fans here a couple of years back, you're lucky to have him.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Fanjawi said:


> Sell Borini and Lambert.
> Keep Balotelli.
> Buy Lacazette/Benteke/Higauin and an LB
> 
> Easily top 4


:heston


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

woody apparently offered real valdes instead of de gea. :lmao

surely taking the piss.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Memento Mori said:


> woody apparently offered real valdes instead of de gea. :lmao
> 
> surely taking the piss.


Woody is such a legend :lmao


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Memento Mori said:


> woody apparently offered real valdes instead of de gea. :lmao
> 
> surely taking the piss.


:duck what? Where did you hear that?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Seb said:


> I was going to contest this, and then I saw someone argue he is better than Matic.
> 
> Woodward is BOSSING the window, I remember how much stick he took from United fans here a couple of years back, you're lucky to have him.


Post the gif.

Am I mistaken or has this window been miles better than previous ones for quality of players moving and money spent for all 13 days the window has been opened.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

No World Cup/Euros to slow stuff down (Copa America doesn't count) and Jan is nearly always terrible :woo


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Are we going to pretend like Coquelin wasn't the best DM last season once he returned from his loan? 

He was better than Matic by statistical metrics.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

thats the most american thing ever said


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Matic is clearly the best defensive midfielder in the league. Coquelin is a ******.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Mignolet needs to train on set pieces.

Sakho needs to train on having balance.

Moreno needs to train on holding attackers.

Henderson needs to train on being a leader.

Sturridge needs to train on staying fit.

Balotelli needs to train on not being Balotelli.

Buy a few world class players, maybe one, or 2 or 11.

Then we're gonna win the league.

It's that simple.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Fanjawi said:


> Mignolet needs to train on set pieces.
> 
> Sakho needs to train on having balance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Once we got Bastian in I'm not really sure why we punted for Schneiderlin also, very similar and we already have Herrera and Carrick....our main focus needs to be prolific, established goalscorers, we need a world-beater up top, not just pretty decent squad players.

Either way it probably won't matter as LVG continues to play 60% of the team out of position every single week.

EDIT: Oh I forgot we also have Rooney in DMC seeing as that's where LVG prefers him.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Fanjawi said:


> Butthurt? About what exactly? And can't be arsed to spell his name correctly lol


I just found it amusing you pretty much posted an open letter directed at Sterling as if he visits these forums. I mean, I had to put up with Moyes for a season, I was irate at his ineptitude and incompetence and I posted some really angry thoughts in regards to him but not once did I post an open letter for him to read on these forums. Madness!

That and I also find it amusing some Liverpool fans are highlighting the Schneiderlin deal saying United fans are overrating him yet when Liverpool signed Ings some of them were saying how it's a good signing as he fits their system well. Just comes across hypocritical... but that's banter for you.



Daemon_Rising said:


> Once we got Bastian in I'm not really sure why we punted for Schneiderlin also, very similar and we already have Herrera and Carrick....our main focus needs to be prolific, established goalscorers, we need a world-beater up top, not just pretty decent squad players.
> 
> Either way it probably won't matter as LVG continues to play 60% of the team out of position every single week.
> 
> EDIT: Oh I forgot we also have Rooney in DMC seeing as that's where LVG prefers him.


Always good to have extra options and have a strong midfield, nothing wrong with depth and competition. That and I can't see Fellaini playing deep midfield, may be utilized up top more as that is where he causes more problems.

Plus Rooney went back to his natural position for the last couple of months of the season... I can't see him being used in defensive midfield again, where he's wasted.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*










:cozy


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

QPR fans: how shit is Coll Donaldson? I want to know how many goals we'll be banging in against Dundee United next season.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Ings is dog shit. In fact that's an insult to dog shit.

We don't need a younger Lambert


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

My guess is Schneiderlin is really Carrick long term replacement. Yes Schweinstiger will play games yes know his qualities & exp brings but helping fill huge void have when Carrick not about with 2 players but also 2 players beef up our cm. 

Carrick Herrera Felliani Blind before this window were only 4 main Cm players you add in Carrick soon 35 & Blind will play more at lb when Shaw unavailable or Blind fill in at CDM with Carrick featuring less now we basically have 2-3 cm only so we needed 2 CM again. Herrera has right cm spot nailed just Sitting cm & left cm that needed upgrading on Fellaini. Who still play role for us next season but won't be a automatic starter from now on but good squad depth & gives us option B/C if needs must.

Schneiderlin & Schweinstiger can form cm duo in a 4-2-3-1 as 2 sitters with Herrera as No10 or play as a 4-3-3 with Schnerdelin able play as boxtobox instead of Felliani with Schweinstiger sitting cm since role Schneiderlin does when Wanyama is sitting alongside him at saints. Or play Schweinstiger slightly more advanced at Lcm instead if Felliani & tell Schneiderlin to sit instead. 

Basically far more fluid system that in place & both offer better physical & aggresive style in cm park whilst both have composure of passing & control you add in Herrera its 3 that compliments each other styles perfectly in terms what lvg wants out of 3 man cm.

Or you could use Schweinstiger more sparingly & bring him off bench if winning to kill a game if needs must or add bit more bite to a game trying get a goal late on. So my personal fav 3 if LvG wants try it is this one 

Schneiderlin
Herrera AdM

With Mata Rooney Depay as front 3. Can swap out one those 3 for Schweinstiger if that what needs to be done. Or start him instead of one Those 3 then take him off if need change game up or move him to different role in cm. 

Schneiderlin to me is like Carrick with more mobility & aggression but not good as him with short passing & doesn't know yet how control big games for whole 90mins consistently but its trait his learning though. 

The game v Southampton in January when lost 1-0 to them. That was day I thought Schneiderlin be perfect cm that we could get & would suits us the most. Stats can't lie out all games Carrick features in from Jan to Man city game it's only 1 game Carrick was truly bossed & never got foot hold & that was because Schneiderlin dicked all over him in that game & our cm as whole. You then watch Carrick game from then to man city & tell me we didnt improve as result or even if football was dire he wasn't glue in middle holding it all together then wrong. Soon as Carrick on it & playing we looked so much more fluid that man city game were season ended should actually be reason what happened when Carrick not around soon got hurt we lost control, shape & fluidity of game & mcfc able walk through us again even though game up at 4-1 at time then look at Chelsea away game afterwards. Not saying beat chelsea at Bridge next weekend had Carrick been about but been better shape to so had not been unavailable now have no worries about such a event happening again long term anyway. 

It's signing we have needed for last 5 years really & Carrick long term replacement at 25 Schneiderlin get better his stats deserve huge credit & role plays best at it or 2nd only to matic so considering how good & vital Matic is for Chelsea if that where Schneiderlin game is &/or will go then yeah £24m is a bit of a steal in my eyes. 

Not top class no but his very good player who has potential to become even better over years. It's a deal that reminds me of Carrick signing 9 years ago then went at £18m. I remember us being laughed at for that deal & was said at the time it was over priced move & many laughed at such a fee & player at 26 replacing Keane. 9 years on & one best deal saf IMO ever did. Now value of money in terms of fee for player like Schneiderlin is £24m just as if Carrick was being brought from Southampton today he to go for £24m plus. 

It's a small fee in terms of what Schneiderlin brings to us & what learn playing for us over next few years. Last summer my biggest hope in terms of star quality was Herrera & Shaw but whilst Shaw couldnt hit ground running due to his injury issues I thought Herrera at end of season proved my thoughts rights & feel only improve this season again even now to & I feel same way about Schneiderlin. Not saying Herrera greatest cm about but saying role plays & what LvG likes & what's needed that ticks all those boxes for us. Feel same way about Schneiderlin. Out of 4 players signed so far his one I wanted the most & one most excited about & the one feel prove to be biggest success for us over next year. I'm happy to stick my neck out on that to. 

It's first time in very long time finally have a cm worthy of being Manchester United quality & think that's why a lot of Manchester united fans like myself included are quite excited & happy about next season at the moment. Still lot work to be done though need a CB & CF next also a Gk as turns ddg might stay now & Valdez is off hence reason why not on USA tour with us. Didn't think I would be saying that back in May.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

*
Bigamist Cisse got me pregnant at 13*



> PREMIER League love-cheat Papiss Cisse is a bigamist who got his first wife pregnant at 13, The Sun can reveal.
> 
> Adjia Siny Thiaw was 14 and one month when she gave birth to the Newcastle striker’s son Ousmane in Senegal.
> 
> ...


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...TheSunNewspaper-_-20150713-_-News-_-208062539

disgrace to the famous no 9 imo


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

The Sun :eyeroll

Innocent until proven guilty printed in a non-scumbag paper


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Fanjawi said:


> Ings is dog shit. In fact that's an insult to dog shit.
> 
> We don't need a younger Lambert


If he was black you'd be using his bumhole as a periscope.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Man, Newcastle just ruins everything huh?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Shep that post has absolutely nothing to do with transfers so I'm gonna have to ask you to please remove it. As a mod you should be setting a better example. In future please keep your posts on-topic or I'll have no choice but to report you. Thanks.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



The Monster said:


> My guess is Schneiderlin is really Carrick long term replacement. Yes Schweinstiger will play games yes know his qualities & exp brings but helping fill huge void have when Carrick not about with 2 players but also 2 players beef up our cm.
> 
> Carrick Herrera Felliani Blind before this window were only 4 main Cm players you add in Carrick soon 35 & Blind will play more at lb when Shaw unavailable or Blind fill in at CDM with Carrick featuring less now we basically have 2-3 cm only so we needed 2 CM again. Herrera has right cm spot nailed just Sitting cm & left cm that needed upgrading on Fellaini. Who still play role for us next season but won't be a automatic starter from now on but good squad depth & gives us option B/C if needs must.
> 
> ...


I agree. 










But seriously, I also feel that Schneiderlin is a Carrick replacement and an upgrade at that. The fact you'v ended up with Schweinstiger as well only improves on an already impressive midfield. Depending on who you bring in for RVP up front I feel you're easily in for a shout for the title next season


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

As much as it hurts to say, United are showing how you use UCL football to gain top talent.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> The Sun :eyeroll
> 
> Innocent until proven guilty printed in a non-scumbag paper


bastion of journalism brother. i know they aren't a preferred media partner like the mirror but still



Green Light said:


> Shep that post has absolutely nothing to do with transfers so I'm gonna have to ask you to please remove it. As a mod you should be setting a better example. In future please keep your posts on-topic or I'll have no choice but to report you. Thanks.


it might be an outgoing player :brodgers


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

According to the Star (I know, I know), de Gea is staying at Utd because Madrid refuse to meet Utd's value of him.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

According to sources, Liverpool are willing to spend 46M pounds on Reus.

GOD PLEASE!!


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Valdés is not in USA with the rest of ManU.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Daemon_Rising said:


> Once we got Bastian in I'm not really sure why we punted for Schneiderlin also, very similar and we already have Herrera and Carrick....our main focus needs to be prolific, established goalscorers, we need a world-beater up top, not just pretty decent squad players.
> 
> Either way it probably won't matter as LVG continues to play 60% of the team out of position every single week.
> 
> EDIT: Oh I forgot we also have Rooney in DMC seeing as that's where LVG prefers him.


Had a party at work...what a weekend.

Would have been mad if we didn't get both. Woody kept everyone on tenterhooks with his theatrics and mad genius. When Schweiny was confirmed, it was never as exciting as it became when Schneidy followed right after.

Morgan is the future replacement for Carrick, but he can learn a lot from both Carrick and Bastian to step up for the big game. As Monster pointed out, both Morgan and Bastian can play #6 or #8 . But since Bastian prefers the #6 role (he's mentioned it before), I think for the time he is at United, it will be Bastian/Carrick and Morgan/Fellaini rotating, unless injuries or Carrick's eventual retirement cause Morgan to take up the #6 role sooner.

Herrera and the Sch brothers is a dream midfield. I can only imagine this would unleash the Animal in Ander (to borrow a Balotelli instagram phrase) next season - with a good CB pairing (Otamendi?/Smalling) and a good holding midfield (Carrick/Basti) and Schneiderlin alongside him, Herrera will become a goal/assist machine. Pereira could rotate with Herrera as well. Mata might continue the false winger role.

United are not overstocked in midfield at all. Just have a lot of options, and possibly a wise enough manager to keep them all happy wrt game time.

Finally, let's not forget Darmian in the excitement. Got the first choice RB for the Italian National Team for a reasonable price - that's a big deal. From what I have seen of him (and to be fair, its not much), he seems to be a rough diamond - perhaps a lesser injury prone and more sensible version of Rafael.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Vader said:


> If he was black you'd be using his bumhole as a periscope.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

:costanza3


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Vader said:


> If he was black you'd be using his bumhole as a periscope.


Wtf is a periscope lol


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

SCHWEINSTIGER

SCHNEIDERLIN

DEPAY

DARMIAN

we going all out brothers 

:mark:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

reus pls

PLS :mark:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

The Reus stuff is crap and comes from crap places. Benteke seems a go. Thought he would be a good signing for Chelsea or United. Not convinced it'll work for us.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Lel if any Pool fan genuinely believes were gonna go in for reus anyway.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

sterling announcement was meant to be an hour ago

HE'S GOING TO VILLA :CENA


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



BkB Hulk said:


> The Reus stuff is crap and comes from crap places. Benteke seems a go. Thought he would be a good signing for Chelsea or United. Not convinced it'll work for us.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Sympy said:


> fucking manchester city and their stupid money destroying the league since 2008.


dont take all the salt. leave some for others m8










it's okay everyone he's alright.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Renegade™ said:


> SCHWEINSTIGER
> 
> SCHNEIDERLIN
> 
> ...


Hopefully Otamendi and Lacazzette can join that list of signings soon :mark:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

#welcomeraheem


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

this thread should be renamed to " paragraphs & salt " imo


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



> RvP: "I highly appreciate the work of Ed Woodward. The way he dealt with this transfer is from a high level, it's very classy."
> 
> RvP: "He proved he's a true gentlemen in the way he dealt with the whole situation. Ed, if you're listening, thank you!"


CLASSY


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

arsenal away and 3rd kit are disgustingly bad.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/621021455069892608
something salty


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

According to reports from La Nazionale, Fiorentina turned down a move for Mario Balotelli, but may try to get a deal for Fabio Borini.

Yes please.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



united_07 said:


> CLASSY


The gif is back.



Kiz said:


> #welcomeraheem


#howaboutraheemgetsbent

Be nice if we could stop losing our better players season after season. Calling Coutinho is next to go next summer (I'd put money on Barca)


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Don't you know that Coutinho's great grandfather's dog took a shit on the border of Barcelona, Barca DNA right there. We'd be monsters to deny the reuniting of Coutinho and Barca.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Coutinho to Barca? Do Barca need a new ball boy or something? Is Laporta looking to replace their tea lady when he wins the election?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Coutinho at Barca :ti


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

If Laporta buys Oscar and he brings his incestuous sister with him, he could have a 2-for-1 deal and fill both positions


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Oscar's sister is pretty hot.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



CamillePunk said:


> Oscar's sister is pretty hot.


Hi Oscar


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

dot com


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*

Giovani Dos Santos has signed for LA Galaxy.

IDK man, i feel like the MLS should wrap up right now. Waste of talent IMO.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

what an absolute waste of a career. he was fantastic for villarreal in 13-14. 

only 26 and already going to one of the retirement homes.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

yeah I get he's on crazy money over there but still, you'd think at his age he'd be looking to stick it out in Europe. he's more than good enough


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

tbf if you were a good but not great player and you had the chance to get 6-8 years worth of great money in the MLS you'd take it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

He's never seemed as committed to club football as international. He's had some fantastic tournaments for Mexico.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Mr. Fusion said:


> Hopefully Otamendi and Lacazzette can join that list of signings soon :mark:


don't really care or am sold on Otamendi tbh, but I'd love to have Lacazette


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

Great thread title :eyeroll

I swear #WELCOMERAHEEM and Belgian Andy Carroll are the only two thoughts running through Kiz' head these past few days

I'm A CeleBENTEKEy: Get Me Out Of Here 

plz. We're trying to compete with the other sports threads here


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave said:


> Be nice if we could stop losing our better players season after season. Calling Coutinho is next to go next summer (I'd put money on Barca)


very worrying trend at liverpool. every year last 5 years liverpool have lost their best or second best player (all at their peaks too); alonso, mascherano, torres, suarez and now sterling..thats an insane amount of talent to lose in a short space of time

and you are probably right about coutinho going next. surprised people here don't think barca would be interested when they signed hleb and song ie guys that aren't a patch on coutinho or don't really suit barcas style of play in the first place whereas coutinho would slot perfectly into the barca team and he is so young still. this time next year iniesta will be 32

barca clearly have had an eye on coutinho for a while, ronaldinho describing him as a "perfect fit" just a few weeks ago http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...rfect-fit-says-ex-Brazil-star-Ronaldinho.html


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*



DwayneAustin said:


> Great thread title :eyeroll
> 
> I swear #WELCOMERAHEEM and Belgian Andy Carroll are the only two thoughts running through Kiz' head these past few days
> 
> ...


fucks i give: 0


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



validreasoning said:


> very worrying trend at liverpool. every year last 5 years liverpool have lost their best or second best player (all at their peaks too); alonso, mascherano, torres, suarez and now sterling..thats an insane amount of talent to lose in a short space of time


Sterling wasn't our best, nor second best player. Also not at his peak unfortunately. Torres was arguably at his peak when we sold him but injuries he had just before he left meant Chelsea never really got peak Torres. Alonso left b/c Rafa is a dopey cunt and tried to sign Barry. 

We sold Alonso in 2009, Mascherano in 2010, Torres in 2011, Suarez in 2014 and now Sterling in 2015. Thats hardly a player every season for the last 5 years now is it :kobe8


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

Manchester City are still in need of another homegrown player following the purchase of Raheem Sterling from Liverpool. Although they are now setting sights on Belgium midfielder Kevin de Bruyne at Wolfsburg, they are revising their list of homegrown targets.

Everton's Ross Barkley and *John Stones remain in the mix as does Stoke City captain Ryan Shawcross*. City are also still looking to finalise terms with Fulham for Patrick Roberts. The 18-year-old has been linked with a move to Liverpool but the main rival interest has been from Paris St Germain.


When did those too become a 'still being targetted' name? fucking papers.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

Manchester City are still in need of another homegrown player following the purchase of Raheem Sterling from Liverpool

absolute lie and incredibly lazy journalism. hardly a surprise.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

2014: Suarez
2015: Sterling
2016: Coutinho
2017: Sturridge
2018: Ibe

lol


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/621371884576329728
not sure about Benteke, certainly don't think he's worth £32.5m


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

*Lewanndowski link is probably just agent bullshit but HOLY COW if we ended up with somehow. He'd be benched anyway though because that cancer Rooney must start.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*



united_07 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/621371884576329728
> not sure about Benteke, certainly don't think he's worth £32.5m


it's absolute rubbish.

http://twitter.com/HLNinEngeland/status/621377325482045441

still might happen but rn it's liverpool and then daylight.

can't see lewandowski leaving. made himself look like dogshit to force the move, and his agent has said he has no interest in moving. besides, if bayern let go of two big stars in one window, questions will arise and they don't want that.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

oh and

Gianluca Di Marzio ‏@DiMarzio 6m6 minutes ago

Ne parleremo alle 20.30 su @skySport 24: @kingarturo23 verso il @FCBayern per 40 milioni. Trattativa in corso con la @Juventusfc


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

Milioni? What the hell is that?

Bayern are gonna be mighty impressive with their new Sky King or something


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*



DwayneAustin said:


> Milioni? What the hell is that?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*










yay someone besides van aanholt with pace


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

van Gaal nor happy with Valdes it seems, said in his press conference that he refused to play for the reserves and he will be sold

also doesn't want to comment on di maria, looks like he could be off as well


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

Hope we keep Di Maria.

Laughed at Valdes not wanting to play for the reserves.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

Louis Van Gaal on the future of: Di Maria: "It's not clear". Valdés: "He will be sold". De Gea: "It's up to him". 

Also said that he signed Darmiam because he wanted a RB who could defend. :ti

Stuart Downing to Middlesbrough.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

LVG made mention also that Di Maria wanted to join up with the squad on the 25th.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

https://twitter.com/Chriswin4/status/621434821026426880

HE'S BACK BITCHES

:woo:woo:woo:woo


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*



LVG on Valdes said:


> He doesnt believe in our philosophy. Those people dont have a place in the team. And he refused to play in the second team. For us giving him the opportunity to rehabilitate was a massive disappointment. We gave him the chance, we then gave him a contract and he refused to play in the second team. I wanted to help him, to show his qualities to us or another club. I am a social human being.


Jesus christ :lmao


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

van gaal is crazy, i remember he pulled his pants down in the locker room at bayern in front of the whole squad to show them he had the balls to drop anyone from the team.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

If Vidal goes to Bayern, is Javi available?

Is he worthwhile for Arsenal, or have injuries derailed him?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

dutch brodge needs to settle down


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

Vidal to Bayern for 40 mil seems done.

Eh, not very enthusiastic about this.

And no, Javi is not available. They don't even play the same position.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

I love the ruthless streak of LVG :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

Dedreyck already bossing it.. All hail BOYATA! 

Surprised MCFC arent linked with all these strikers with Dzeko and Jove supposedly off to Roma/Whoever


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

https://twitter.com/1victorvaldes/status/621597700199464961

DRAMA


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

*Jesus christ if we lost both De Gea and Valdes. If he refused to play for the Reserves then it's hard to defend but in fairness Van Gaal never playing Valdes even against teams like Yeovil was stupid and never gave us a chance of keeping him should De Gea leave. Di Maria's gone from "staying" to "not sure". It's a gamble if we give up on him but also a massive risk if he flops again next season. Mind you if the PSG interest is legit they'll be back in again next season almost regardless. He'd need replacing by another world class talent if he did go. *


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

well if LVG does indeed sell Valdes he better dig deep and firm on De Gea and keep him. maybe DDG will renew with us, who knows, but to lose both as Seabs said would be terrible. strange that LVG slagged him off in public like that


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

dont see the problem with a 6 time league winner, 8 time different spanish cup winner, 3 time champions league winner, 2 time super cup winner, 2 time club world cup winner, world cup winner and euro winner refusing to play in a reserve comp. a few to get fitness yes but it's just being a dickhead because you can at this stage.

this sort of style doesnt work out in the long run. it never does.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

Apparently we BENTEKE now.

Not too sure how to feel.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

£32.5m for Benteke is close according to reliable journos. Undecided on how I feel, great scoring record for one of the worst teams in the league but feels like square peg, round hole.


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*



Kiz said:


> dont see the problem with a 6 time league winner, 8 time different spanish cup winner, 3 time champions league winner, 2 time super cup winner, 2 time club world cup winner, world cup winner and euro winner refusing to play in a reserve comp. a few to get fitness yes but it's just being a dickhead because you can at this stage.
> 
> this sort of style doesnt work out in the long run. it never does.


I don't know, maybe because we've had a superior goal keeper to him all year? Match sharpness is just as important for keepers as players, maybe more so, so if he isn't prepared to stay match fit than he should be removed.

Valdes was never going to debunk De Gea.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*



kusksu said:


> I don't know, maybe because we've had a superior goal keeper to him all year? Match sharpness is just as important for keepers as players, maybe more so, so if he isn't prepared to stay match fit than he should be removed.
> 
> Valdes was never going to debunk De Gea.


nah he's just a jerk. everyone knows he's a jerk. and being a jerk to footballers never works out.

as you say, he was never going to play. why play him in the reserves? a guy who is at that level doesnt need to play reserves. no problem with selling him, but to blast a guy who is at that level through the media is just pure ballbag. not surprising, but completely unnecessary.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

*The way he talks about players so publicly so constantly is worrying. *


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*



Seabs said:


> *The way he talks about players so publicly so constantly is worrying. *


Shouldnt really be a suprise to anyone by now? LVG gonna LVG.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

would've loved to have valdes as second keeper at bayern instead of ulreich, but he probably wants to start.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

are we rly getting vidal for only 35m euros ?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> are we rly getting vidal for only 35m euros ?


35 + bonuses, 36 according to some other sources.

Seems a reasonable deal in this market. Schneiderlin cost what, 34 mil euros or thereabouts?

I was initially worried about his age and injury, but he's only missed 17 games in the last 7 seasons through injury, which is an average of 2-3 games per season. We can absorb that and more easy with our midfield depth.

If he can go full throttle for 2 seasons at the highest level, that'll be enough time for Hojbjerg and/or Kimmich to take over.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Liverpool agree to bid £32.5M on Christian Benteke. (Telegraph)


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*



Memento Mori said:


> 35 + bonuses, 36 according to some other sources.
> 
> Seems a reasonable deal in this market. Schneiderlin cost what, 34 mil euros or thereabouts?
> 
> ...


that is actually a surprisingly low price for me, considering vidal's consistency over the past 4 years and the current market. I think he'll do well for us.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> that is actually a surprisingly low price for me, considering vidal's consistency over the past 4 years and the current market. I think he'll do well for us.


yeah, with reflection, this seems like a good deal. He'll be earning something similar to what Schweini left vacant.

funny for Juve tho. 3 of their starters from last season have been sold. Pogba likely to leave next year as well.


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*



Fanjawi said:


> Liverpool agree to bid £32.5M on Christian Benteke. (Telegraph)


:lol: :lol: this made my day.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

Nice to see Liverpool put our money to good use.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*



Fanjawi said:


> Liverpool agree to bid £32.5M on Christian Benteke. (Telegraph)


He's not worth anything close to that, why do Liverpool always get screwed in the transfer market? Paying that much for a striker who nearly managed a goal every two games last season is ludicrous, that being said; if he can get nearly a goal every two games playing for Villa, maybe he could manage more playing in Liverpools' system? It's another gamble though, what we really need is a sure thing; but Brendan Rogers won't pay enough for that. 

They sold Suarez and replaced him with a bunch of clowns last year, and now this. Speaking of Stirling, City will have him for a year or two then he'll demand a move to Barca or Real, he has no loyalty; don't get too used to him City fans.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

what are next weeks lotto numbers?


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*



Kiz said:


> what are next weeks lotto numbers?


Touché. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

Re: Valdes, I'm inclined to agree with @Kiz on this one. Valdes isn't some punk ass bench warmer like Lindegaard. The guy's done it all at Barcelona and would walk into most teams in the world as their confirmed #1 keeper. It's just fortunate than Utd right now have TWO class Spanish keepers. With de Gea's future still up in the air, I wouldn't be sure that pissing off his only immediate replacement is a good idea.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

i think it's pretty evident ings and benteke will ensure the treble for pool this time around


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*



obby said:


> i think it's pretty evident ings and benteke will ensure the treble for pool this time around


:trips7


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*



Hamada said:


> Re: Valdes, I'm inclined to agree with @Kiz on this one. Valdes isn't some punk ass bench warmer like Lindegaard. The guy's done it all at Barcelona and would walk into most teams in the world as their confirmed #1 keeper. It's just fortunate than Utd right now have TWO class Spanish keepers. With de Gea's future still up in the air, I wouldn't be sure that pissing off his only immediate replacement is a good idea.


it's just more so a point in general that the hard arse authoritarian might work well in the short term, but the long term it never works out. the best managers never hang players out to dry in the media. it's irrelevant whether fans think it's right or not, big footballers have big egos, and need to be managed carefully. alright, in this case it's only the backup keeper, but he's accomplished more than anyone else at the club. you never know the effect something like that has on others at the club.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

Find this whole Valdez thing odd in sense that fans are annoyed at LvG because LVG wanted Valdez play in under 21 games but Valdez didn't want play in under21 game? & Valdez is to good play in those type games & LvG shouldn't of said anything in media? I only ask because out all of yesterday so missed our press conference. 

So Valdez is out with a major injury but issue people are having is that Valdez is to good to regain fitness & match sharpness by playing in under 21 game? Bit miffed in that How else does he regain match fitness other then playing under21 games to get match sharpness back? We had no LC or Europe last season only league & FA cup to which had better gk in ddg playing & trying get top4 so had reliable fit top class Gk around in Valdez way so what else could of happened?

Saying that your big star so can't play under 21 is nuts in my eyes & Valdez should know better. Lots of clubs didnt want Valdez on their book after such bad injury last year also he was without a club due to being a free agent so couldn't train without someone giving him permission to do so at whatever club went to which was us. LvG let him regain fitness & rehab his knee injury then put him on 18 month contract under good wages(one reason lot clubs backed off getting him). LvG made that call to do so. And while its not ideal play under21 games if Given chance to regain fitness by playing or not playing even at under 21 level & you tell guy just got contract that "I'm to big for under21 games look at my CV" then honestly that is dumb on Valdez part. Also it's 2nd time Valdez has done something like this under LvG did same at barca when refused train after getting no1 spot he dropped in favour for exp gk. Valdez so annoyed he didnt bother turn up at training for a few days. LvG wanted him gone ASAP but Barca in such shit shape in league & LvG 2nd stint at barca was so poor, LvG was fired first. Valdez stayed the rest is history. 

If any player tells the manager his to good to play in a game at under 21 level then that going against the managers wishes & can't do it. You can disagree with manager & even talk to manager about things don't agree on as long don't fairly but flat out refuse to play is a bit daft. If LvG says that it's ok to skip a match then running risk of other players in teams slacking off to. It's about ego, control & power the manager at mufc has to have that & LvG rules with a iron fist & SAF was exactly the same. While to people on outside something like refusing train with under21 may seem small & nothing to get upset about. Trust me SAF lost his shit at far less & told big player off without a second thought. LvG is the same in that way. Before anyone tries say well SAF wouldn't of used media in such a way like LvG has. Trust me SAF has used media to his advantages lots of times. SAF was bit more cute in way he did it & less honest when he did it that was the key whilst LvG far more open & aggresive when he does it.

Ddg might not be here next summer (prob won't as go to Real Madrid on a free now) & Valdez could of easily put pressure on him this season anyway right away instead had to tick off the manager now he will move on. What could been avoided is LvG saying all this in public when could of been dealt with in house but LvG isn't one to hold back a opinion when his got something to say which disagree on or doesn't like then hits back. 

But if had to guess LvG is laying down ground rules now early on, it's his way or hard way & want go down that road then will be shown the door. Manager comes first here & thats the way it has to be.

All know LvG can be right prick even at best of times but also ruthless & honest when asked question about why Valdez wasn't on USA tour he answered honestly he also said something along the lines of "Valdez Doesn't fit the philosophy of Manchester United gk" which was skipped over by most fans & might suggest Valdez isn't good enough Gk for club. Great Cv or not if LVG & his staff not been impressed with what seen if Valdez in training then that to could of easily played a part in why Valdez might soon be sold by us.

Or put simple both men have strong personalities & both can sort this out privately behind scenes & Valdez can stay & use this as motivation to prove LvG wrong & go after ddg no1 gk spot this season & whole thing a bit OTT & over blown & nothing that can't be sorted in 5 mins after the tour is over between everyone or if Valdez is that unhappy then find new club before this window ends & everyone will all move on. 

Anyway Evans is about go to Everton for £8m. Not bad fee that with guy who only has 12 months left on his deal & injury concerns like that also now 27. Thought be been bit lower but Everton needed CB this summer & we need get Evans off wage bill & his CB spot can be filled up by a new CB my us which I would guess will be Otamendi? Good luck to Evans though he has stalled last 2-3 years with us & needs a fresh new start elsewhere so Everton a good club to do that at. Next up has to be Rafael on outgoing list.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

LVG is a ballbag, nothing new there. Would lel if De Gea went to Madrid, and Valdes left after this public blast. Arise, Sir Lindegaard.

I think Benteke might do well at Liverpool. He's better than the shower of shit striker display from last season. :draper2

Still not loving our window, biggest news on our front will be whether Salah goes or stays.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

So we are overpaying for a player (Benteke) yet again, what's new. :shrug 

Can't be worse than what we were stuck with last season, and he may get more goals throughout the season with us, and not just 'in spells. We'll see,


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

I think Benteke would be a good signing for liverpool.When he is in the mood he is a beast.Got bags of pace can finish and is as strong as a ox,Only 24 aswell so plenty of time to improve.If Arsenal were to sign him i would be delighted.32 million aint that bad a price to pay in nowadays market


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

Sell Sterling for a lot more than he's worth, buy Benteke for a lot more than he's worth. Sounds about right. 

Rodgers has apparently wanted Benteke for a while, so maybe he sees something the armchair fitba managers/fans don't re: Benteke's ability to fit into his style. Important to remember he didn't want Balo, he wants Benteke. 

Luckily I have Crystal Pardew and trolling Green Light to distract me from Liverpool's doomed bid for top 4 this season. Also looking forward to seeing what Swansea can do with the great signings they've made.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

Benteke has scored quite a few against us in the past so I am all in favour of this policy of buying players like him to prevent this from continuing

Much more legal than my other idea of having them killed (this is a joke to all you down-on-your-luck cops reading the internet in hope of finding a case to solve so you can get the commissioner off your backs :woah)

Just gotta buy Dwight Gayle and Jon Walters and we'll be set for the new season :mark:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A Sterling Summer - But for Whom? Summer Transfer Thread*



obby said:


> the Ramos Evans partnership is gonna tear england apart





BkB Hulk said:


> Is Ramos moving to Sunderland in a year too?


Oh well, I wasn't far off. Wrong halfway house.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

How long until Everton are able to field a washed Man United XI?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

they should buy ando from brazil

could probably work out a deal w/ burger king to replace his wages entirely


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

well that kaboul deal happened quickly. if he stays fit it could probably work. the fee is covered by gyans sell on clause anyway so lel


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

Thought I was ready to come in here and talk about Vidal leaving. I am not. Fucking hate this transfer window.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

I have no idea why we want to sign Benteke. He's not a bad player at all but he's not going to improve us enough to get into the top 4 and for a manager who likes to play 1 striker formations having Sturridge, Ings, Lambert, Borini, Balotelli, Origi and now Benteke (plus whatever youth strikers we have) is utterly insane. Origi can play out wider i suppose, and Sturridge still needs to get fit but we really need to shift off Borini, Lambert, and probably Balotelli. I would honestly rather play Balotelli and put some faith into him than sign Benteke for 32.5mil. I have no idea what goes through the mind of the people in charge of our transfers.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

We are making a move on Stones. Everton apparently rejected a 20 million bid. Hope they get relegated now. :cudi


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

Benteke release clause met according to sky, Delph having a medical with city, and Chelsea bid for Stone knocked back. This window goes hard.

Stones is easily worth more than 30 so I can see this dragging out


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

#WELCOMEDELPH


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

Fabian "Im staying at Villa" Delph.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

Fucking Hell 

Villa fans must be fuming


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

Fabian :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

£20m gets an autographed shirt from Stones.

According to Sky Sports Pete's snidey side Twitter account Chelsea are coming in with a £26m bid which should also be knocked back. (I'd hope)

I think I'd cry if Stones left :mj2


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*



Marty said:


> £20m gets an autographed shirt from Stones.
> 
> According to Sky Sports Pete's snidey side Twitter account Chelsea are coming in with a £26m bid which should also be knocked back. (I'd hope)
> 
> I think I'd cry if Stones left :mj2


Hey but what about if you could replace him with the mighty JONNY EVANS


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*



united_07 said:


> Hey but what about if you could replace him with the mighty JONNY EVANS


Anymore casts off you can send on over?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*



Marty said:


> £20m gets an autographed shirt from Stones.
> 
> According to Sky Sports Pete's snidey side Twitter account Chelsea are coming in with a £26m bid which should also be knocked back. (I'd hope)
> 
> I think I'd cry if Stones left :mj2


Most papers are starting to add MCFC & MUFC to the 2nd bidding round as well.. not that, thats a fucking suprise


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

he stayed at villa for another couple of days

truly a man of his word


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

Meh to Stones right now. Good player, would probably be great in the future, but he's not better than Cahill or Zouma, right now. With Zouma already being the young centre back, what we need is an older utility defender for this season to cover all the spots in defence.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

Seriously lolling at Fabian 'I'm showing there is still loyalty in football but demanding a paltry £8m release clause in my contract' Delph right now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

laughing so hard. brilliant troll by fabian. my man.

as gl said, if you actually believe anyone who puts in a get out clause to be loyal, then you're kidding yourself. all that he needed to do was find his spine and be a big boy and believe.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: #WELCOMERAHEEM*

I can see Delph playing quite a lot this year, all those calling him a benchwarmer are stupid, he will probably be playing deeper than he wants to though.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: #WELCOMEFABIAN*

Welcome Delph... deal done.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: #WELCOMEFABIAN*

so he's changed his mind after the benteke sale, contacted city himself and accepted the original offer on the table.

good to see he worked out what was best for him.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: #WELCOMEFABIAN*

After the groundbreaking De Gea news from SSN they will also like to report the earth is round, a football will be kicked and somebody will win, lose or draw.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: #WELCOMEFABIAN*



Kiz said:


> so he's changed his mind after the benteke sale, contacted city himself and accepted the original offer on the table.
> 
> good to see he worked out what was best for him.


So not only are we pissing away 32 mil on benteke but it convinced him that villa suck and he should go to city :downing


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: SKY SAUCES: TRANSFER THINGS HAPPENED HOURS AGO, JUST CATCHING UP NOW*

This transfer window has proven that money rules football and everyone but the superclubs can get fucked for all anyone cares.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: SKY SAUCES: TRANSFER THINGS HAPPENED HOURS AGO, JUST CATCHING UP NOW*



V. Skybox said:


> This transfer window has proven that money rules football and everyone but the superclubs can get fucked for all anyone cares.


who are the superclubs?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: SKY SAUCES: TRANSFER THINGS HAPPENED HOURS AGO, JUST CATCHING UP NOW*

yeah money has only started ruling now not for decades or anything

its a business. feel bad for those who havent cottoned onto that yet, god knows what else they dont have a grasp of


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: SKY SAUCES: TRANSFER THINGS HAPPENED HOURS AGO, JUST CATCHING UP NOW*

The Delph saga has been lol worthy. Villa are way into the mix now for relegation. Fabian "Loyal" Delph and Benteke both leaving at the same time. Fat ass Gabby to transfer for Sunderland for the parmos next.

Independent reporting that PSG still want Di Maria but will not swap him for Cavani. That totally wouldn't be like swapping a Aston Martin for a pack horse or anything :side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: SKY SAUCES: TRANSFER THINGS HAPPENED HOURS AGO, JUST CATCHING UP NOW*

Delph has took a big steaming shite all over the face of hams.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: SKY SAUCES: TRANSFER THINGS HAPPENED HOURS AGO, JUST CATCHING UP NOW*



Hamada said:


> The Delph saga has been lol worthy. Villa are way into the mix now for relegation. Fabian "Loyal" Delph and Benteke both leaving at the same time. *Fat ass Gabby to transfer for Sunderland for the parmos next.*
> 
> Independent reporting that PSG still want Di Maria but will not swap him for Cavani. That totally wouldn't be like swapping a Aston Martin for a pack horse or anything :side:


that's boro m8. pls dont confuse us w/ that trash


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: SKY SAUCES: TRANSFER THINGS HAPPENED HOURS AGO, JUST CATCHING UP NOW*

We Pedro :mark:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: SKY SAUCES: TRANSFER THINGS HAPPENED HOURS AGO, JUST CATCHING UP NOW*

I'd be cool with John Stones. Haven't seen him play that often, but its not a bad idea to strengthen in the CB position where we are pretty thin. Also Terry (who was superb last season), is another year older so we don't know if he can keep up that same kind of consistency or be fit the whole way through again. He might not be better than Zouma or Cahill, but he's still young and may come good. Also, we can use more English players. And lastly, I'd jump at any opportunity to pry an Evertonian from Moz's cold dying hands.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: SKY SAUCES: TRANSFER THINGS HAPPENED HOURS AGO, JUST CATCHING UP NOW*

We're getting Zouma on loan. He's gonna slide in next to and learn from the Mike Williamson tree of knowledge.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: SKY SAUCES: TRANSFER THINGS HAPPENED HOURS AGO, JUST CATCHING UP NOW*



V. Skybox said:


> This transfer window has proven that money rules football and everyone but the superclubs can get fucked for all anyone cares.


inb4 this guy gets kiz'd


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: SKY SAUCES: TRANSFER THINGS HAPPENED HOURS AGO, JUST CATCHING UP NOW*

Where is Hollywood Husk on these developments? Has he left the club as well?

Pedro please, Henry.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: SKY SAUCES: TRANSFER THINGS HAPPENED HOURS AGO, JUST CATCHING UP NOW*



Rockhead said:


> He might not be better than Zouma or Cahill


Please request that your account on www.wrestlingforum.com be terminated at once.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: SKY SAUCES: TRANSFER THINGS HAPPENED HOURS AGO, JUST CATCHING UP NOW*

Sky Sources are becoming as lelworthy as THE SUN these days :lol


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: SKY SAUCES: TRANSFER THINGS HAPPENED HOURS AGO, JUST CATCHING UP NOW*


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: SKY SAUCES: TRANSFER THINGS HAPPENED HOURS AGO, JUST CATCHING UP NOW*



Shepard said:


> that's boro m8. pls dont confuse us w/ that trash


You don't get parmos in Sunderland? Apparently they got them in Silksworth. :brodgers


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: SKY SAUCES: TRANSFER THINGS HAPPENED HOURS AGO, JUST CATCHING UP NOW*

Neil Custis of the sun has got an article up saying United are going after Pedro

Interestingly he was spotted where presumably Woodward was briefing the press


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: SKY SAUCES: TRANSFER THINGS HAPPENED HOURS AGO, JUST CATCHING UP NOW*

Didn't know until yesterday that when Delph signed a new deal in Jan, he had an £8m buy out inserted. I would say cheeky fucker, which is true, but Villa agreed to this with im sure some knowledge that he may well still fuck off in the summer.

But the way he left it a disgrace IMHO. Doubt he gives a shit though. I do wonder if Benteke was staying also, would he have.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: SKY SAUCES: TRANSFER THINGS HAPPENED HOURS AGO, JUST CATCHING UP NOW*



united_07 said:


> Neil Custis of the sun has got an article up saying United are going after Pedro
> 
> Interestingly he was spotted where presumably Woodward was briefing the press


definitely spotted there.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: SKY SAUCES: TRANSFER THINGS HAPPENED HOURS AGO, JUST CATCHING UP NOW*



Brock said:


> Didn't know until yesterday that when Delph signed a new deal in Jan, he had an £8m buy out inserted. I would say cheeky fucker, which is true, but Villa agreed to this with im sure some knowledge that he may well still fuck off in the summer.
> 
> But the way he left it a disgrace IMHO. Doubt he gives a shit though. I do wonder if Benteke was staying also, would he have.


He was out of contract so Villa essentially got 8 mil that they wouldn't have got if Delph didn't get his way with the buyout clause and left at the end of his contract.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: SKY SAUCES: TRANSFER THINGS HAPPENED HOURS AGO, JUST CATCHING UP NOW*



Marty said:


> Please request that your account on www.wrestlingforum.com be terminated at once.


But Stones isn't better than either of them at this moment. No one defended Aguero better than Zouma last season (in like his second Premier League start) and while Cahill is not fantastic and heavily relies on a system, he is still rather good. Stones is good, but there is nothing in his game that makes him better than either of those right now. 

However, I expect him to get better than Cahill in the coming years (he has potential to reach a higher level than Cahill can) and maybe him and Zouma will be our next long term partnership so it'll be hard to judge who will be the better of the two. But right now, he is a good player with just the normal English hype for a youngster. Let's calm down and watch his development.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: SKY SAUCES: TRANSFER THINGS HAPPENED HOURS AGO, JUST CATCHING UP NOW*



Rush said:


> He was out of contract so Villa essentially got 8 mil that they wouldn't have got if Delph didn't get his way with the buyout clause and left at the end of his contract.


True, I guess they just wanted anything out of a deal rather than fuck all. The whole thing is just so, urgh.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: SKY SAUCES: TRANSFER THINGS HAPPENED HOURS AGO, JUST CATCHING UP NOW*



Memento Mori said:


> definitely spotted there.


Neil Custis spotted, not Pedro



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/622360270829166592
if he does sign hopefully it will be as a back up


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: SKY SAUCES: TRANSFER THINGS HAPPENED HOURS AGO, JUST CATCHING UP NOW*

:smile2:


Joel said:


> But Stones isn't better than either of them at this moment. No one defended Aguero better than Zouma last season (in like his second Premier League start) and while Cahill is not fantastic and heavily relies on a system, he is still rather good. Stones is good, but there is nothing in his game that makes him better than either of those right now.
> 
> However, I expect him to get better than Cahill in the coming years (he has potential to reach a higher level than Cahill can) and maybe him and Zouma will be our next long term partnership so it'll be hard to judge who will be the better of the two. But right now, he is a good player with just the normal English hype for a youngster. Let's calm down and watch his development.


So instead of basing an opinion over a large amount of games played, and their performances overall, you believe Zouma is better than the finest young centre half in the league because he defended well against Aguero in his second start? I mean, when I'm basing my opinion on a player I like it to be on facts and how boss he was spread over more games than 1 and the stats show he was one of the very top centre halfs last year and he was an absolute monster the season before.

Kin ell, could you be anymore of a kopite?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: SKY SAUCES: TRANSFER THINGS HAPPENED HOURS AGO, JUST CATCHING UP NOW*

You can manipulate the stats to show that Lovren was one of the top centre halves last season. Doesn't really mean much. That being said i'd take Stones over Zouma every time.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: SKY SAUCES: TRANSFER THINGS HAPPENED HOURS AGO, JUST CATCHING UP NOW*



Marty said:


> :smile2:
> 
> So instead of basing an opinion over a large amount of games played, and their performances overall, you believe Zouma is better than the finest young centre half in the league because he defended well against Aguero in his second start? I mean, when I'm basing my opinion on a player I like it to be on facts and how boss he was spread over more games than 1 and the stats show he was one of the very top centre halfs last year and he was an absolute monster the season before.
> 
> Kin ell, could you be anymore of a kopite?


I'm not basing it solely on one game, you hubcap stealing, radio thieving, tax dodging, scouse clown. I simply used that as one example against the top striker in the league. Zouma dominates in the air, has been very good covering his partner due to his pace and his well timed slide tackle technique. At times Chelsea's defence has actually looked better with Zouma in place. So far he's made one error and thanks to his pace, he was able to recover and deal with error. He needs more minutes, but so far for his age, he's a dominant player.

It's truly hard to actually compare both of them, as Stones has played far more minutes and Zouma plays for a far, far better team, where there's a better system. But from what *I have seen from them*, they are both good young defenders, who both have the ability to go on to be great defenders and there isn't much in between them right now, hence *my* words (opinion) that Stones isn't better.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

From an HG point of view its hard not to take Stones, the boy has future Eng Captain and long stay quality CB written all over him. 

But i'm a big fan of Zouma, if Jose finally get his wish of him and Varane. It'll be an ideal CB pairing, one big build attacking bulldozer and one a classy ball playing CB. a perfect FM pairing..  

I was dying for City to stump up the cash for Zouma when he was up for grabs..


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

*I don't get the Stones hype at all. I hate comments like this but if he wasn't English we wouldn't be talking about him and Chelsea wouldn't be bidding so much for him. Before Moz jumps down my neck I'm not saying he's not good but I've not once watched him and seen something a bit special. It's based on very little but I'd rather have Zouma going forward too if I was Chelsea, even putting them at equal value. All things equal I put my money on Zouma being a better CB in the future than Stones. *


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

http://www.skysports.com/football/n...rovic-set-to-undergo-newcastle-united-medical



> Aleksandar Mitrovic is close to joining Newcastle United, with the Anderlecht striker set for a medical, according to Sky sources.
> 
> It is understood the Magpies will pay a fee in the region of £13m for the Serbia international.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

in a strong contender for worst rumour of the season



> Sunderland are set to beat Arsenal and Liverpool to the signature of Bayer Leverkusen star Hakan Çalhanoğlu. (Source: Express)


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

they're quoting the metro when in reality the metro article was a fan blog saying he'd be a good buy for us disguised as clickbait.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/622394452750016513
used to play for dick at AZ so pls. Would expect him to go to a side better than us tho


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

Hype on Stones looks strong. I've seen people refer to him as a top five CB in the Prem _right now_. Considering how weak the Prem CB pool is...might be something to that.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

Stones is good and he's potentially gonna be great, but let's hope he doesn't become another victim of the hype machine in the English media and end up like some average CB


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

bartomeu retains

rip pog nights un barca. rip la masia. rip barca


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

current boards fuck ups: transfer ban, neymar tax, selling out to qatar airways, javier faus attacking messi, douglas signing, pissing off pep guardiola, pissing off carles puyol, pissing off david villa, losing victor valdes, losing thiago, appointing and trying to renew tata martino, disregarding la masia, disgraceful treatment of johan cruyff, even more disgraceful treatment of eric abidal.

gets voted in over (inarguably) barca's greatest ever president. ugh.

the only silver lining is some of the buys made over the last couple of seasons - suarez, vidal, turan, rakitic, mathieu, bravo/ter stegen and selling cesc. keeping alves. as well as the handling of xavi's departure, i think everyone was very satisfied with that.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

Read that list to the tune of We Didn't Start The Fire. Makes Barca seem more likable tbh.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*



Sympy said:


> lel at rip barca. without qatar airways you don't have suarez, neymar and the treble. laporta shot himself in the foot with his stupid statements.


More nonsense from you.

Neymar was secured by a 10 million payment years before Qatar Airways and was always Barca bound.

Suarez was funded by selling Alexis Sanchez, combine that with selling Cesc and you have nearly all the money back from that deal.

Laporta represented the best chance to get Pogba, and help remove/repair some of the damage done to the clubs image by the Rosell/Bartomeu board.

Forgot to mention the change to the clubs kit to horizontal stripes this year as well, another fuck up.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*



Seb said:


> douglas signing


the once and future goat


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

City tie up the Roberts deal as well... We full English yet?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

From "we want three signings to boost the squad", to "we are happy with our squad and we will only make signings for players going out". Extremely disappointing. 

People say Mourinho doesn't use the squad anyway, but when your replacements show nothing in the cup games where they get a chance, you start losing trust in them. We needed a very good CM to be number 3 and come in when we want to push Fabregas further up the pitch - Ramires and Mikel aren't good enough for that. Basically, RLC is going to have to develop faster than he should be allowed to save this position. Otherwise we're screwed in this position.

I'd say we needed a starting attacking midfielder of high quality to share the minutes with Oscar and Willian - Cuadrado is not the guy for that job, Traore could end up being brilliant, but I doubt he is to that level at the moment. Apparently Moses is part of the squad now - Pedro interest is gone because Moses is back. I honestly don't know anymore. These decisions just smell like settling for top 4 and not caring to defend our title.

I guess Stones is the only guy we are actually looking to add to the numbers. I do hope we get him now, mostly because Martinez is being a hypocritical twat. He really is a self-righteous prick. Cannot wait till he's sacked and back at Wigan in League 2 or wherever they end up.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*



Seb said:


> current boards fuck ups: transfer ban, neymar tax, selling out to qatar airways, javier faus attacking messi, douglas signing, pissing off pep guardiola, pissing off carles puyol, pissing off david villa, losing victor valdes, losing thiago, appointing and trying to renew tata martino, disregarding la masia, disgraceful treatment of johan cruyff, even more disgraceful treatment of eric abidal.
> 
> gets voted in over (inarguably) barca's greatest ever president. ugh.
> 
> the only silver lining is some of the buys made over the last couple of seasons - suarez, vidal, turan, rakitic, mathieu, bravo/ter stegen and selling cesc. keeping alves. as well as the handling of xavi's departure, i think everyone was very satisfied with that.


I read a counter-point article, from a Barca fan site I follow, on why Laporta screwed up his bid and why Bartomeu deserved to win, and was wondering your thoughts on it. I don't have an opinion on it, or at least not a well-informed one.

http://www.barcablaugranes.com/2015...eu-deserved-to-win-the-fc-barcelona-elections


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

Pedro being strongly linked to United today for 20 million. apparently has some gentlemen's agreement with Barca to let him leave for that fee. not sure what to make of it.



Shepard said:


> they're quoting the metro when in reality the metro article was a fan blog saying he'd be a good buy for us disguised as clickbait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah his average mid table player been shit for Spurs but I think at Sunderland would be great coup.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*



Telos said:


> I read a counter-point article, from a Barca fan site I follow, on why Laporta screwed up his bid and why Bartomeu deserved to win, and was wondering your thoughts on it. I don't have an opinion on it, or at least not a well-informed one.
> 
> http://www.barcablaugranes.com/2015...eu-deserved-to-win-the-fc-barcelona-elections


it's a good counter argument in the way that laporta conducted himself, but most of the presidential campaigns anywhere are about promises and a big look at me approach.

people did get swept up a lot with the pep nostalgia, and the fact that bartomeu and his cronies have done so much wrong in such a short amount of time. laporta may not have been perfect, but at least he's not currently being investigated for serious tax fraud, been involved with youngsters careers potentially being ruined due to having to sit out of football for a year, and the slow death of the most successful youth program in world football.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

apparently Sky Sports don't have spell check...




> DI MARIA MUST FORCE MOVE
> 
> *Manchester United forward Angel Di Maria hand in a transfer request if he want to swap Old Trafford for PSG, reports the Mail on Sunday.*
> 
> ...



:lol :lol :lol


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

Laporta's campaign was pure shit and he deserved to lose. 

Anyways Lucho and Barto have a good thing going right now so I'm glad it will continue. I'm sure it will be successful short term, long-term no idea what will happen with Barto in charge.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*



Telos said:


> I read a counter-point article, from a Barca fan site I follow, on why Laporta screwed up his bid and why Bartomeu deserved to win, and was wondering your thoughts on it. I don't have an opinion on it, or at least not a well-informed one.
> 
> http://www.barcablaugranes.com/2015...eu-deserved-to-win-the-fc-barcelona-elections


I didn't really follow the campaigns, but there's not really much to say about Bartomeu that I haven't already. He might even be in jail before the end of his tenure. Laporta is tried and tested and transformed the club for the better last time he was in charge. People trust him.

Counter article from Grup14 who do some great articles on Barca:

http://grup14.com/article/why-i-won-t-vote-for-bartomeu


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: SKY SAUCES: TRANSFER THINGS HAPPENED HOURS AGO, JUST CATCHING UP NOW*



Sympy said:


> lel at fucking madrid buying casilla. what is the point? you have navas who is better and pacheco as a backup. real still needs that blockbuster summer transfer so let's see who is going to be. Casemiro, Vasquez, Casilla... fucking LEL!!!


They need a minimum of four players developed in Real Madrid's young squads. So, with the departure of Casillas and the likely departure of Arbeloa, there you have the reason why they signed Casilla and Lucas Vazquez, two very capable back-ups.

Also, Real Madrid doesn't need any big star, needs a better bench and a conscious coach.

By the way, they have signed five players already: Danilo, Asensio, Casilla, Casemiro and Lucas Vázquez.

And Cheryshev is back from loan.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: SKY SAUCES: TRANSFER THINGS HAPPENED HOURS AGO, JUST CATCHING UP NOW*



Fighter Daron said:


> They need a minimum of four players developed in Real Madrid's young squads. So, with the departure of Casillas and the likely departure of Arbeloa, there you have the reason why they signed Casilla and Lucas Vazquez, two very capable back-ups.
> 
> Also, Real Madrid doesn't need any big star, needs a better bench and a conscious coach.
> 
> ...


Didn't they already own Casemiro, Asensio and Vasquez? Players returning from loan don't count as signing players :draper2


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: SKY SAUCES: TRANSFER THINGS HAPPENED HOURS AGO, JUST CATCHING UP NOW*



Rush said:


> Didn't they already own Casemiro, Asensio and Vasquez? Players returning from loan don't count as signing players :draper2


Asensio has never been signed before. Lucas Vázquez and Casemiro were sold but Real included a re-buy clause on both of their contracts.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: SKY SAUCES: TRANSFER THINGS HAPPENED HOURS AGO, JUST CATCHING UP NOW*



Fighter Daron said:


> Asensio has never been signed before. Lucas Vázquez and Casemiro were sold but Real included a re-buy clause on both of their contracts.


Asensio was signed last year and loaned back to Mallorca so i suppose he's a new face and i thought Casemiro and Vasquez were loaned out to Porto and Espanyol respectively.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

casemiro and vasquez were bought and then bought back effectively.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

*There was a view to a permanent move with the loan and then a clause in the loan move that if Porto wanted to buy him but Madrid wanted him back they had to pay. €7.5m too. It's all rather hilariously embarrassing. *


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*



Seabs said:


> *There was a view to a permanent move with the loan and then a clause in the loan move that if Porto wanted to buy him but Madrid wanted him back they had to pay. €7.5m too. It's all rather hilariously embarrassing. *


Why? You have a crowded position (Modric, Kroos, Khedira, Illarra) and you think a player has potential but you can't give him the minutes he needs, so you sell him and if he progresses you can buy him back or if he doesn't pan out, well, he's already sold.

I don't get the embarrasment about that.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*



Sympy said:


> Spain just became the champion of Euro U19.
> 
> best player of the tournament : Marco Asensio (also 2nd top scorer)
> top scorer of tournament : Borja Mayoral (also 2nd best player)
> ...


This is the transfer thread, the pity summer tournament stuff is elsewhere....


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

I'd prefer if he didn't post crap attempts at banter in that one either though.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*



Seb said:


> I didn't really follow the campaigns, but there's not really much to say about Bartomeu that I haven't already. He might even be in jail before the end of his tenure. Laporta is tried and tested and transformed the club for the better last time he was in charge. People trust him.
> 
> Counter article from Grup14 who do some great articles on Barca:
> 
> http://grup14.com/article/why-i-won-t-vote-for-bartomeu


https://medium.com/@rafaelh117/for-now-i-say-goodbye-to-my-futbol-club-barcelona-1a160f142a54

This is a great read


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*



Fighter Daron said:


> Why? You have a crowded position (Modric, Kroos, Khedira, Illarra) and you think a player has potential but you can't give him the minutes he needs, so you sell him and if he progresses you can buy him back or if he doesn't pan out, well, he's already sold.
> 
> I don't get the embarrasment about that.


b/c essentially you loaned out a player and had to spend more money to get him back when you could have just loaned him without the option to make the move permanent and saved 7.5 mil on a player you already owned.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*



Rush said:


> b/c essentially you loaned out a player and had to spend more money to get him back when you could have just loaned him without the option to make the move permanent and saved 7.5 mil on a player you already owned.


the 7.5 was the buy-back over the 6 mil porto used to trigger the clause. Madrid's net expense was only 1.5


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*



Memento Mori said:


> the 7.5 was the buy-back over the 6 mil porto used to trigger the clause. Madrid's net expense was only 1.5


:uwut

Just sounds dumb all around.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

Looks like Vidal is leaving Juve. 

Rumored to be heading to Bayern.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

real loaned casemiro to porto. Porto had an option to buy for 6 mil, which they triggered, but Real had a buy-back clause set at 7.5.



Even Flow said:


> Looks like Vidal is leaving Juve.
> 
> Rumored to be heading to Bayern.


yes, 'rumoured'.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

WAYNE ROONEY TO EVERTON IS ON

















































For one game only, for big duncs testimonial.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

aranguiz to leverkusen is close

luis back to atletico on loan. medical likely on thursday

marotta is in germany trying to buy draxler to replace vidal


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

wasn't Draxler kinda shit last year ?


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

Big black bollocks Benteke (BBBB) having a medical today and tomorrow.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*



Amazing End 96 said:


> wasn't Draxler kinda shit last year ?


he was kinda injured last year.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

Alex Sandro and Gotze/Draxler plz.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

Filipe Luis going back to Atletico for £11m apparently.

EDIT










:woo


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

Rumours of a €100m bid for Muller, Bayern have already said they will not sell anymore of their players to United so can't see it happening

edit: seems like most of the english press are saying its not true


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*



united_07 said:


> Rumours of a €100m bid for Muller, Bayern have already said they will not sell anymore of their players to United so can't see it happening
> 
> edit: seems like most of the english press are saying its not true


Fuckin hope it isn't.

This is why I was worried when they dropped RVP like a bad habit.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...ners-move-after-contact-is-made-10402358.html

Benzema linked to English club silly season for the god knows how many years in a row:



> Arsenal have made initial contact over a transfer for Real Madrid forward Karim Benzema, according to reports.
> 
> Spanish news outlet El Confidencial have reported today that the Frenchman is not saying "no" to having discussions with the Gunners.
> 
> ...


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

if muller leaves im done with football forever.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

Curious what Arsene does with these five players...

Ozil
Cazorla
Ramsey
Coquelin
Wilshere

3 Spots. I think you gotta go...

--- Ozil ---

Coq -- Ramsey

JW and Cazorla as cover. As magnificent as Caz is, he's 31. Ramsey and Coq are in their primes, and Ramsey is a step below World Class from the center midfield. We all remember his 2013/14 season. It's a sweet problem to have.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

Why don't you go like this? 

----------Giroud

Cazorla----Ozil-----Alexis

---Wilshere----Ramsey


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*



Fighter Daron said:


> Why don't you go like this?
> 
> ----------Giroud
> 
> ...


That's how I'd go, just replace Wilshere with Coq and you're sorted.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

Cazorla's best position nowadays appears to be centrally in the midfield. He was substantially better there than when he's out wide. The problem is, that same applies to Ozil and Ramsey. None of the three have looked particularly good on the wings in the past seasons since this problem arose. 

I also think that Arsene really wants one of AOC/Walcott out wide for the element of pace. Probably Walcott. AOC still seems to hate playing wide, but has no choice. I think we're (Arsenal fans) still waiting for Walcott to piece it together and have a ridiculous season on the wings.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

Mitrovic and Wijnaldum. bama Good window for Newcastle so far.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

You can't drop Cazorla after the season he just had. Easily Arsenal's second best player after Alexis. Coquelin, Ramsey and Santi central three with Ozil and Sanchez floating is what I'd go with.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*



CamillePunk said:


> Mitrovic and Wijnaldum. bama Good window for Newcastle so far.


Still desperately need new CB's.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

seems like we could be replacing de Gea and Valdes with Cillessen and Romero, neither are top bracket goalkeepers.

Also rumours are that Otamendi could be going to City, so seems like all the eggs have been placed in one basket with trying to get Sergio Ramos


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

I hope Ibrahimovic is the striker van Gaal is talking about. I'd like to see him in the Premier League before he retires.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

Well, he has unfollowed PSG on Twitter.... pretty much confirmed then.

Hope LVG remembers that Zlatan doesn't do auditions.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> if muller leaves im done with football forever.


MULLER PLS :mark:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

Looking forward to the historic double lean tomorrow.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

Mbemba gonna be announced on Friday apparently.

We Champions League soon.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

championship league *


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

Bamford to Palace on loan.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*



Mikey Damage said:


> Curious what Arsene does with these five players...
> 
> Ozil
> Cazorla
> ...


We can't drop Santi. He's basically our DLP now. Ramsey is all-action, but he doesn't have the passing range and vision of a Cazorla. He's more of a Lampard-esque with his goals - only inferior.

I'd go:

------- Ozil
Cazorla - Coquelin




Saint Dick said:


> You can't drop Cazorla after the season he just had. Easily Arsenal's second best player after Alexis. Coquelin, Ramsey and Santi central three with Ozil and Sanchez floating is what I'd go with.


Ozil was horrendous when he played on the left for us during the start of last season. His form improved drastically once he moved centrally. That's where I'd keep him.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*



Joel said:


> I hope Ibrahimovic is the striker van Gaal is talking about. I'd like to see him in the Premier League before he retires.


There's some rumours it's Fernando Llorente. Think I would rather just have Hernandez tbh.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

Llorente seems a strange choice, why not just pick up Benteke instead then.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*



Seb said:


> There's some rumours it's Fernando Llorente. Think I would rather just have Hernandez tbh.


plus they have fellaini


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

for some reason people were putting money on dzeko to united


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

My fav one so far has been Ibra. Would never ever happen whilst LvG is about but even just for a season be nice say yes I've Saw Ibra play in the PL & see what he could do here. Now at 32 it's prob to late in his career & always felt let deal run out at PsG then go back to Sweden see out his final days in 2016. 



Seb said:


> There's some rumours it's Fernando Llorente. Think I would rather just have Hernandez tbh.


I read that article in mirror last night. Whole piece is basically saying Llorente has been offered to LvG & then article links that as way to say this is who LvG mystery CF is. Trust me player we want we would be chasing them not them needing to chase us. Then says we asked to be kept informed of any future info on him (not convinced by that) & also Real Madrid are seriously considering buying him so might need act fast....Such a shit piece. 

Anyway this quote is bit weird LvG said this after game last night.

Van Gaal: "I have read in the media a striker is the surprise. That's not right. It's something else."

I'm as lost as anyone on this. British Media are totally useless with any news about us now & they have being linking us with every CF known to man last week & going back further basically done this all summer so far.

So if take what LvG said at face value.... Were actually after different player that's not a striker/9 to which media have no clue about. Got be a 10 if that's the case that can play as 9 if Rooney unavailable but very few players can think of that fit that bill that LvG would want & whose available? Griezmann Maybe?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*



wkdsoul said:


> Llorente seems a strange choice, why not just pick up Benteke instead then.


Because Benteke cost 32.5m and Llorente will cost 10 or less? I know money isn't much of an issue for United but why spend a fortune on Rooney's sub?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*



Saint Dick said:


> Because Benteke cost 32.5m and Llorente will cost 10 or less? I know money isn't much of an issue for United but why spend a fortune on Rooney's sub?


Llroente 30, Schewien, 31 - both seem a short term option if the MUFC warmachine is flush with cash.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*

Hearing that we've agreed personal terms with Draxler but we're waiting for an answer from Gotze before meeting Schalke's demands. We German now?



wkdsoul said:


> Llroente 30, Schewien, 31 - both seem a short term option if the MUFC warmachine is flush with cash.


Well yeah, that's what they are.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Next week on Being Liverpool: Selling your best young star and then buying Belgian Andy Carroll because learning from past mistakes is for SUCKER*

Benteke is not Belgian Andy Carroll :kobe

Benteke can actually run and do stuff


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Next week on Being Liverpool: Selling your best young star and then buying Belgian Andy Carroll because learning from past mistakes is for SUCKER*



DwayneAustin said:


> Benteke is not Belgian Andy Carroll :kobe
> 
> Benteke can actually run and do stuff


Benteke is hyped up by the media, not because he is English (which he isn't unlike Carroll), but because he is good


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Next week on Being Liverpool: Selling your best young star and then buying Belgian Gabby because learning from past mistakes is for SUCKERS*

edited


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Next week on Being Liverpool: Selling your best young star and then buying Belgian Gabby because learning from past mistakes is for SUCKERS*

:eyeroll


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Next week on Being Liverpool: Selling your best young star and then buying Belgian Gabby because learning from past mistakes is for SUCKERS*

Belgian Gabby? Do one m8


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Next week on Being Liverpool: Selling your best young star and then buying Belgian Gabby because learning from past mistakes is for SUCKERS*

'I don't think there's someone on the planet who could replace Gerrard for what he did for Liverpool football club over the years, so as a team we need to replace his output,' Milner is quoted as saying in ABC.

'Even Messi would struggle to replace Stevie for what he's done for Liverpool over the years,' added Milner, who played alongside Gerrard at international level with England for several years.

There must be something in the water with the interviews the mongs give when they sign for the cult.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Next week on Being Liverpool: Selling your best young star and then buying Belgian Gabby because learning from past mistakes is for SUCKERS*

Kiz already posted that in the non-transfer thread, Marty

#ThatCultAcrossTheParkBantzDenied


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Next week on Being Liverpool: Selling your best young star and then buying Belgian Gabby because learning from past mistakes is for SUCKERS*










Strong lean


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: TRANSFER JOEL TO BULLY FC*



Green Light said:


> MULLER PLS :mark:


HAHA Kale rulled out any possibility of muller leaving suck it small son


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Next week on Being Liverpool: Selling your best young star and then buying Belgian Gabby because learning from past mistakes is for SUCKERS*

Apparently Di Maria to PSG is being confirmed on Friday.

I'd be okay with it, honestly. I'd have ideally liked to see him get another season, but we're pretty stacked on both the wings and midfield and the money would be nice. So hilarious how he and Falcao ended up being the flop transfers from last summer.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Next week on Being Liverpool: Selling your best young star and then buying Belgian Gabby because learning from past mistakes is for SUCKERS*



obby said:


> Apparently Di Maria to PSG is being confirmed on Friday.
> 
> I'd be okay with it, honestly. I'd have ideally liked to see him get another season, but we're pretty stacked on both the wings and midfield and the money would be nice. So hilarious how he and Falcao ended up being the flop transfers from last summer.


Mata, Depay, Young, Januzaj. How are you stacked on the wings? Surely you'll sign an attacking midfielder/winger if Di Maria is leaving.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

New title courtesy our esteemed preferred partners at the Daily Mirror. It even comes with a picture of de Bruyne looking sad.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Next week on Being Liverpool: Selling your best young star and then buying Belgian Gabby because learning from past mistakes is for SUCKERS*



Saint Dick said:


> Mata, Depay, Young, Januzaj. How are you stacked on the wings? Surely you'll sign an attacking midfielder/winger if Di Maria is leaving.


I'd add Pereira to that list. Enough to get by right there, but it is less than I thought initially.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

REJECT CITY BONANZA

BELGIAN SCOTT SINCLAIR


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

I'll just leave this here then


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Next week on Being Liverpool: Selling your best young star and then buying Belgian Gabby because learning from past mistakes is for SUCKERS*



Saint Dick said:


> Mata, Depay, Young, Januzaj. How are you stacked on the wings? Surely you'll sign an attacking midfielder/winger if Di Maria is leaving.


Welcome, Pedro :drose

Wouldn't say no to selling Di Maria if PSG can stump up the cash, but the more unnecessary sales and signings (another being Valdes out for Romero), the harder it's going to be for the players to gel next season.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Is Valdes linked to any club yet?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

was linked to Valencia before they got AUSSIE MATT RYAN so it's cooled off a bit now


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

there's only one t in his name.

mathew ryan


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Gombau has left Adelaide United. Off to New York City as a coach.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Kiz said:


> there's only one t in his name.
> 
> mathew ryan


I hate when people mis-spell their kids' names to be "different" :side:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Some reports that we're close to signing Diego Rolan from Bordeaux for £12m, their president has publicly said we've made contact. Have to be honest, I'm not really sure we need to be signing more strikers. We've got Mitrovic, Cisse, Ayoze, Riv and even Armstrong. I suppose it's possible Cisse will be leaving/getting locked up for impregnating teenagers, but if none of those guys are going then it seems a bit unnecessary to me to sign another. Especially considering we'll almost certainly only be playing with one striker most of the time and it's not like we're in Europe so in need of a lot of depth. And obviously I know Riv is shit but he's not going anywhere so has to be included. Adding Rolan to the list is gonna massively limit the amount of playing time for Ayoze who imo we should be looking to give plenty of playing time to to continue his development as he clearly has potential. Don't want to see him being shifted out wide.

Not gonna complain that we're actually spending money but I think it could probably be better directed to other positions that desperately need improving.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Renegade™ said:


> I hate when people mis-spell their kids' names to be "different" :side:


What about when people trademark their names to be "different"? :hendo2


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Green Light said:


> Some reports that we're close to signing Diego Rolan from Bordeaux for £12m, their president has publicly said we've made contact. Have to be honest, I'm not really sure we need to be signing more strikers. We've got Mitrovic, Cisse, Ayoze, Riv and even Armstrong. I suppose it's possible Cisse will be leaving/getting locked up for impregnating teenagers, but if none of those guys are going then it seems a bit unnecessary to me to sign another. Especially considering we'll almost certainly only be playing with one striker most of the time and it's not like we're in Europe so in need of a lot of depth. And obviously I know Riv is shit but he's not going anywhere so has to be included. Adding Rolan to the list is gonna massively limit the amount of playing time for Ayoze who imo we should be looking to give plenty of playing time to to continue his development as he clearly has potential. Don't want to see him being shifted out wide.
> 
> Not gonna complain that we're actually spending money but I think it could probably be better directed to other positions that desperately need improving.


What's your take on the Austin saga, do you think we're still in for him? I would be okay with letting Cisse go to fund Austin because he's obviously a good player and it helps with our home grown quota. 

Definitely need another defender and a quality winger added to this squad. On paper our strongest 11 is pretty good imo, it's just with injuries we have hardly any quality in reserve. Looking forward to hopefully seeing a lot of Mitrovic, Aarons, Wijnaldum and Perez on the same pitch.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Rugrat said:


> What about when people trademark their names to be "different"? :hendo2


it was 2005 brev and Renegade without a trademark is taken :mj2


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Dell said:


> What's your take on the Austin saga, do you think we're still in for him? I would be okay with letting Cisse go to fund Austin because he's obviously a good player and it helps with our home grown quota.
> 
> Definitely need another defender and a quality winger added to this squad. On paper our strongest 11 is pretty good imo, it's just with injuries we have hardly any quality in reserve. Looking forward to hopefully seeing a lot of Mitrovic, Aarons, Wijnaldum and Perez on the same pitch.


The club definitely seems interested in another striker so probably, from what I've read QPR are being quite stubborn about their valuation of Austin (which is fair enough) so my guess is that we aren't willing to pay the fee they want and the clubs are at an impasse. I'd be pretty happy with him coming and Cisse going too although I'd definitely still be curious about how McClaren fits him in. Mitrovic obviously didn't come here to sit on the bench, nor will Austin, but De Jong is almost a guaranteed starter (imo) as long as he stays fit so I don't see too many ways to fit those three in together in their preferred positions. Maybe 4-4-2 with De Jong at the head of a midfield diamond. Maybe 3-5-2 :hmm:

Or maybe he'll just rotate.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Gareth Bale getting booed by Real Madrid fans is an absolute disgrace, he doesn't deserve that. Guy is an absolute beast.

There's a lot of rubbish floating around, but Man United's signings would look perfect with Bale on that list imo.

Ángel Di María shouldn't leave Old Trafford either.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

*We'll sign him at some point. There's no way he stays there forever and there's no way he doesn't play in the Premier League again either and assuming we don't collapse as a club we have a big advantage in getting him ahead of any other English club.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

He'll want come back to London and play for Mourinho just as Fabregas did


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

please, we're the reject club. the daily mirror said so


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Green Light said:


> The club definitely seems interested in another striker so probably, from what I've read QPR are being quite stubborn about their valuation of Austin (which is fair enough) so my guess is that we aren't willing to pay the fee they want and the clubs are at an impasse. I'd be pretty happy with him coming and Cisse going too although I'd definitely still be curious about how McClaren fits him in. Mitrovic obviously didn't come here to sit on the bench, nor will Austin, but De Jong is almost a guaranteed starter (imo) as long as he stays fit so I don't see too many ways to fit those three in together in their preferred positions. Maybe 4-4-2 with De Jong at the head of a midfield diamond. Maybe 3-5-2 :hmm:
> 
> Or maybe he'll just rotate.


Yeah if we ended up with Austin I don't know how he'd fit him and Mitrovic and Perez in the same system, no way we're spending 12m+ on strikers to sit on the bench so it will be interesting to see how he handles that. 

Hopefully we get the Mbemba transfer over the line today and we can be happy with Willo being relegated to 4th choice, I can't bare to watch him anymore, he was a shambles vs Sacramento in the friendly I watched, terrified of the ball. Apparently we're still in for a couple more transfers after this so hopefully another CB and a proper winger perhaps.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

we adama now?
@EGame


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624982004040364032
would have liked to see him get a chance in his second season, after only rarely showing his ability.

Disappointing to see a £15m loss, but with the strength of the £ at the moment against the euro it was always going to happen. Will be interesting to see if Pedro comes in as his replacement


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

be a shame if that ends up being true and he does go, he should have another chance this season as he's quality.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Would be gutted to see ADM go. I had a feeling he would be outstanding in his second season. We may never know now :jose


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

We beat Barca 3-1.

Pleased with the result, even if it pre-season.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Even Flow said:


> We beat Barca 3-1.
> 
> Pleased with the result, even if it pre-season.


Yup. Glad with the outcome, Januzaj's stoppage time goal was the icing on the cake.

Wow, I knew Barca had higher possession, but 31%-69%? Yikes.

It's still something to brag out, regardless of Messi and Neymar not being there, defeating the champions of Europe and all that.

Chelsea/PSG is on. I wasn't expecting that tussle at 1 min.

EDIT: Have to say, extremely disappointed about Di Maria. I know we got Bastian, Memphis, and Schniederlin, but still.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

LVG confirmed Di Maria didn't get on the plane 

So looks like he definitely wants to leave us, which is a shame.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

The commentators mentioned it when PSG and Chelsea were in the tunnel.

There is a very real possibility that he could debut against United on the 29th. :side:


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Only pre season but thought we played some good stuff v barca & good intense pre season game. Still need a CB though nothing has changed my mind on that front so far in our first 3 pre season games. 



united_07 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624982004040364032
> would have liked to see him get a chance in his second season, after only rarely showing his ability.
> 
> Disappointing to see a £15m loss, but with the strength of the £ at the moment against the euro it was always going to happen. Will be interesting to see if Pedro comes in as his replacement


Fall in € kinda buggered us up with selling someone like Di Maria. Helps signing players in Europe this summer but when roles are revered it kinda sucks. Brought him for £64m but 5M of that would been as add on which now not pay to Madrid so £59m in total but will sell to PsG for £50m in total but £45m with £5m through add on. 

Kinda sucks that he is leaving as reckon could been real star this season had he stayed but AdM wants out. His heart & head not in the game with us & not happy in Manchester or at the club & wants go to club who offering us fee we are ok with then best he goes. Reading in some papers other day that lot players in dressing room thought AdM would leave & left feeling that way as season come to its end & poor attitude & lack of fight left bitter taste in lot of our players mouth. Shame as prob most talented players in our team when on full form but had he wanted to stay he would of stayed & wasn't for FFP he gone to PsG last year it's just taken year longer for him to get him this move really. 

Don't feel like LvG or Ed pushing him out nor fans or players reckon everyone myself included love him to stay & regain his 13-14 form but no point if wants out & that unhappy with us & no longer interested in playing for us anymore then best he moves on. Pedro might not be worst idea as his replacement would add pace & energy down right flank & give different option to Mata as stay wider then mata does & more direct & quicker with ball at his feet then mata is on RW & £22m bit of a steal for Pedro in my eyes. 



Seabs said:


> *We'll sign him at some point. There's no way he stays there forever and there's no way he doesn't play in the Premier League again either and assuming we don't collapse as a club we have a big advantage in getting him ahead of any other English club.*


Bale is Ed white whale. Doesn't matter if bale has another disappointing season by 2016 if Bale wants out at any point. I'm happy to bet anything, that we would go to real & Perez & give them £85m min on table right away to get their originally fee back. Even with fall of € sure we can work something out with them. Why don't want piss them off with Ramos or Ddg as both sides have Interets in the other players & both will do deals again with each other in near future. 

Still don't buy this bale is happy there though & don't buy into seeing him as Madrid star man long time because as long as Ronny is there then bale will always be 2nd fiddle & never be allowed be main man there. Plus fans haven't taken to him & as soon as Ronny is gone just know Perez try find new LW star to replace him anyway. Ironically reckon bale went wrong way around should be going to Real after Ronny had left not going at same time. To me both don't fit when play together. It's one or none in the 11 not both.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

From last season's BPL thread...



> The Di Maria experiment has been a catastrophic disaster.
> 
> Sell him for £20/30 million and move on.





> Mata over Di Maria. Well done, Van Gaal.
> 
> We're still going to lose but hopefully it pushes that goblin faced cunt closer towards the exit.





> Valencia is finished for us but I'll never lay into him with buckets of vitriolic abuse like I will for that cunt, Di Maria.
> 
> With Valencia, it's a lack of talent or talent deserting because he was, at one time, lethal for us. He gives it his all and you never get the impression that he doesn't care but I suppose that's the minimum you would hope for from a footballer earning £80-100k a week.
> 
> *That prick, Di Maria, though. I harbour levels of hate for him that surpass Rooney's even at his most cunt-ish. It's so blatantly obvious that he doesn't give a fuck. I pray that we sell the wankstain to PSG in the summer.*


Feels good being right about that wankstain. Piss off to France, you cowardly fucking cunt. I hope the deal is done quickly and he plays us in a few days. Phil Jones will fucking smash him to bits.

He'll injure himself in the process but it'll be a heroic sacrifice.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

im very annoyed we have completely missed the chance to sign di maria. he's still a fantastic footballer.

cheers platini


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Will be interesting to see if a striker is brought in after all. As it seems van Gaal sees Memphis as one, and Januzaj played up top yesterday, and has done previously for the reserves, as well as the possibility of Hernandez staying.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Stayed up to watch the friendly. De Beard's save made me smile...gonna miss him when he leaves now or next summer. It seems as though playing for Real is his childhood ambition and United was a prop for him all along, but he's still such a quiet and professional fella that its hard to dislike him or do anything but wish him well. I still don't rule out Dave leaving this window.

Regarding Di Maria,a different story. It was clear that he was never interested in the first place. It infuriated me to see him in the latter half of the season when he clearly didn't give a rat's ass - those moments when he caught the ball with his hands and when he tugged the referee stick out. Actually laughed when he was sent off as well. I refuse to believe he was really that stupid - it was more of him anticipating a move to PSG this summer. He can certainly be better than Ashley Young even in a new league like the PL if his mind was 100% in the job.

Looking at it from a workplace perspective, its a perfect move for him - same/higher wages, CL guaranteed, likely Ligue 1 title, nice city etc. But he's a massive prick for not being professional enough during his time with United. Classy by Ed and LvG to let him go without making a fuss, but I think LvG is due a presser after the move is completed and going by his usual style, it will be brutally honest and interesting.

If we progress deep in the CL and come up against PSG and Real, it will be quite interesting due to the ADM and Rafa (and perhaps De Gea) factor. I can see ADM getting a nice welcome at OT for one.

One last gripe - I think Herrera won't be starting as first choice this season. That's just sad.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...-shit-friendlies-shit-tournaments-happen.html

shoo


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

MCFC finally linked with a striker if Dzeko and Jojo can be moved back to Italy. Higuain is fav on the list as a replacement. 


And Mancini wants to take Clichy, go ahead. I'll have Digne, Kurwarza or Sandro as a replacement please.


EDIT: Jovetic confirmed for medical at Inter.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Norwich are still trying to sort out a deal for Robbie Brady from Hull. £7 million is the latest quoted figure. 

Whether that includes minor add ons or is to be in straight payments, I'm majorly underwhelmed. I don't mind us signing him, but for an ordinary player with just one year left on his contract (doesn't even have the goals/assists track record that the equally frustrating Snodgrass had, going the opposite way for the same fee), it's a lot of money.

Besides being good at set pieces and working hard, he's a really basic winger from what I've seen, which admittedly is based on seeing on maybe 15 full combined Hull + Ireland games, plus highlights. He's not rapidly quick or a tight dribbler, while his open play crosses are inconsistent and he's weak defensively if required at wing back. I get that we need to start spending bigger fees if we are to compete at prem level, but he doesn't strike me as someone who will improve the first team starting XI by a significant amount. 

It's not exactly an issue of how much we spend on one player (whether they're great/good/average), but a concern over how much money that leaves us to spend on players in positions which we also require. Put it this way, Brady at 7M plus Dorrans at 3M doesn't leave us much money to fix the problematic GK (reserve), CB, RB and CF positions unless we plan to spend much more than 25M, which would surprise me (unless M = Monopoly money, we could afford 25 of those).

Hopefully Alex Neil sees potential in Brady, which he couldn't display playing on the left of a 3-5-fuckern-2 with the extra defensive responsibility.

There were also rumours about us signing Marcos Alonso for around £2-3 M. That's cooled off recently, but I liked the look of him when he was at Bolton and Sunderland. Maybe the interest has died because Neil thinks Toffolo has prem potential. Still, I'd rather have Alonso at that price and play him on the left (he can do a decent job there), instead of Brady for over twice the amount.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

We signed Mbemba, just waiting on a visa which for some reason the FA said will take a week, what a joke.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

if we sign higuain i'll stop supporting city. 

he's absolutely fucking useless. a bottler. cos what the club needs is more blokes who can't stand up in big games.

if anyone even brings him up at transfer meetings they deserve to be sacked. he's the reason why argentina dont have 2 titles and why napoli aren't in the champions league. massively overrated spud.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Kiz said:


> if we sign higuain i'll stop supporting city.
> 
> he's absolutely fucking useless. a bottler. cos what the club needs is more blokes who can't stand up in big games.
> 
> if anyone even brings him up at transfer meetings they deserve to be sacked. he's the reason why argentina dont have 2 titles and why napoli aren't in the champions league. massively overrated spud.


Would he play the BIG games? looks like Pelle with go with only 1 up in those and the extra midfield man i would guess..


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

dont care. his awfulness will infect kun and others around him.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Kiz said:


> dont care. his awfulness will infect kun and others around him.


Who would you take that avail to be the 3rd? assumng Illaheancho or a rookie will be 4th choice


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Higuain would be utter dog eggs for any team with major ambition. Still makes me laugh that one of the Arsenal fans on here (can't remember who) was utterly obsessed with signing him a couple seasons ago, like he would be the answer to their problems! Citeh might as well stick with Dzeko, although I guess he wants to play/start more regularly, hence being linked to other clubs.



wkdsoul said:


> Would he play the BIG games? looks like Pelle with go with only 1 up in those and the extra midfield man i would guess..


Big chance he would do too many times (once being too many tbf) given that Kun does miss games/start some on the bench due to injuries and recovery time. There were 8 league games that he didn't start last season partly due to it (not sure whether any were BIG, mind) and obviously lots the previous season. Regardless of whether it happens or the planets and stars align and you're lucky, Higuain isn't someone you want to rely on in the event it happens.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



wkdsoul said:


> Who would you take that avail to be the 3rd? assumng Illaheancho or a rookie will be 4th choice


just play sterling up top if need be

1) no one wants to come to a club to be 3rd choice
2) paying through the nose for a 3rd choice is something we'd do
3) kelechi deserves at least a bit of a go if it gets to the worst

we played some of our best fitba last season without a striker too. i'd back sterling/silva to be able to do the job again if it came to that.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Sliver C said:


> One last gripe - I think Herrera won't be starting as first choice this season. That's just sad.


 

For me, easily one of United's best players last season. It would be such a shame to see him rotting away on the bench every week.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Dell said:


> We signed Mbemba, just waiting on a visa which for some reason the FA said will take a week, what a joke.


Should've got a Mastercard instead AYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :mj4

It's probably got something to do with nobody knowing his birth date, not even the player himself. Most sources seem to think he's 20 but the Mbemba apparently said he thinks he was born in 1990 :mj4

Also word on the street is that Colo is leaving, possibly to Palace. :mj4

Just seen pictures of Carver at the game today wearing a suit looking like he's due in court :mj4


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Kiz said:


> just play sterling up top if need be
> 
> 1) no one wants to come to a club to be 3rd choice
> 2) paying through the nose for a 3rd choice is something we'd do
> ...


I'd prefer a 3rd, not higuian but at least another line leading forward in the squad, but we'll see. If Dzeko leaves, there is not backup for Bony (playing style wise, big target etc)..


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Higuain would be a good signing for Spurs.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Higuain would be a good signing for anybody but City and Chelsea. He'll get tons of league goals.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

United have confirmed they have signed Sergio Romero (announced it quite late). Good back-up keeper to replace the outgoing Valdes... just a shame the latter isn't going to show what he can do for us.

Regarding Di Maria, I'm really disappointed in his behaviour. He had a great start to his United career but after struggling to adapt to LVG's system and then getting injured, when he returned he didn't fight to get his place back and just didn't seem to care. Young deserved to finish the season as being solidified in the first XI. It shows the mentality of Di Maria that he'd rather go to a shit league than fight for his place here and represent the #7 shirt with pride. To refuse to get on the plane and join up with the team is unprofessional and disrespectful. If he's unhappy then sell him and bring Pedro in and then down the line throw all the money at Bale.

I'm sad it looks as if he's not going to get a second season to show his class but no point keeping an unhappy player who isn't going to try. Look at De Gea though, absolute professional and just continuing to work at a high level for United.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

United no.7 just doesn't have the same allure these days. Never recovered after Valencia tainted it. If only LVG had the power of temptation via THE FAMOUS GEORDIE NUMBER 9 or being able to bring back Isco's number 22. He would keep Di Maria then :evil


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

well united was his 3rd choice anyways.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Sergio Romero is good on Football Manager, so he's alright in my book (Y).


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*










so happy

so awkward


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Look where he's holding the shirt. That's definitely his orgasm face.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

maybe he doesnt have pants on


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



haribo said:


> so happy
> 
> so awkward


Maybe he's just excited to sign for United and is trying to hide his 'excitement'


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Stoke signing Ibrahim Affelay. 

:wee-bey


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



haribo said:


> so happy
> 
> so awkward


That's got to be one of the most awkward shirt holds of our time.











The Romero cup runneth over with joy.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Sergio "Awkward" Romero :lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Flux said:


> Stoke signing Ibrahim Affelay.
> 
> :wee-bey


The mid table clubs continuing to kill it in this transfer window :applause


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Stoke continuing their transformation into Barca Reject FC. 



Mr. Fusion said:


> The mid table clubs continuing to kill it in this transfer window :applause


Afellay isn't that good though.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

At least he's not a £60m reject. :sparker


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

It's not 2011 anymore. Afellay is past it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Norwich signing Wisdom on loan. I assume Gomez is now the back up right back and the Digne links may have something in them as a potential left back then.

For Andre, Wisdom probably isn't a natural right back. He was a centre back all of the way through the academy, but Derby were very impressed with him when he spent the season before last on loan there. He's not great on the ball, so don't expect him to go charging forward. He got caught out a little too when he first played in the first team in terms of one on one defending out wide. I think he could still turn out a decent centre back, but an 18 year old has taken what looked like being his spot in our squad.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

arturo vidal to bayern is official now, 39.5m

also LMFOA at affelay he wasnt even good enough for olympiacos


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Juve will be reasonably happy with that fee. He was being touted around constantly and his continued indiscretions, injuries and additional age should probably have damaged that value.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

yeah not to mention he didn't have the best of seasons


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

He's no Schweinsteiger


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Simply a downgrade on Bastian


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

spiritual successor of van bommel.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626101649853935616
with Ramos looking very unlikely it seems van Gaal is going to stick with what he has, with Blind probably be pushed back to centre back


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Or there is truth in you all being interested in Stones as well.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Vader said:


> He's no Schweinsteiger


You're right, Vidal is much better than Bastian nowadays. I guess age catches everyone.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

You're so wrong. Schweinsteiger has a longer name so he's already better.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



united_07 said:


> with Ramos looking very unlikely it seems van Gaal is going to stick with what he has, with Blind probably be pushed back to centre back


We're fucked :side:


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Vader said:


> You're so wrong. Schweinsteiger has a longer name so he's already better.


His best work is well behind him, after that injury at the 2012 Euro, he hasn't been the same. Vidal is a mental trainwreck but he was maybe the best player of the recent America's Cup, so I don't even see them in the same level.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Schweinsteiger was still brilliant in 2012-13 (Bayern's treble year). Was good at the World Cup too.

Lukaku injured in a pre season game. Everton need to sell Stones to us now so they can get a good replacement for both him and Lukaku :side:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Schweinsteiger has scored more goals for Germany AND Bayern Munich. I think that, sir, is perfectly declaration that you have been served. #90sPhrases


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



united_07 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626101649853935616
> with Ramos looking very unlikely it seems van Gaal is going to stick with what he has, with Blind probably be pushed back to centre back


:trips7

We are doomed, doomed I tell ya.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Please, get Ramos out of Madrid.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Benz and Busquets? 

I guess they'll do...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

united without another striker and cb are still a 4th place team. lots of conflicting stuff regarding pedro.

still expecting 2 players in. de rejectyne and a centre mid.

if we could fuck kolarov off and sign anyone remotely decent then it's a dream window, especially with how raheem has fitted in so seamlessly on the left. thought that he'd go to the right, but that still might happen when kun gets fit.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



BkB Hulk said:


> Norwich signing Wisdom on loan. I assume Gomez is now the back up right back and the Digne links may have something in them as a potential left back then.
> 
> For Andre, Wisdom probably isn't a natural right back. He was a centre back all of the way through the academy, but Derby were very impressed with him when he spent the season before last on loan there. He's not great on the ball, so don't expect him to go charging forward. He got caught out a little too when he first played in the first team in terms of one on one defending out wide. I think he could still turn out a decent centre back, but an 18 year old has taken what looked like being his spot in our squad.


http://westbrom.com/forum/index.php?topic=14038.150

"Cant read the game, appears to be the slowest thinker in the world, positional play akin to that of a six-year-old, doesn't block a cross, doesn't get close to his man, lazy, slow, average, poor going forward, can't cross. And to top it off he argues with more senior players when they call him out on his poor positioning. Complete and utter waste of space."

There were more derogatory comments which I didn't quote. FFS!

Was from the start of last season and he was playing right back, so hopefully he has improved a lot since then. Mind you, he was dropped by Pulis later on in the season iirc, so that's not exactly a ringing endorsement from a defensive expert (even one who is dodgy when it comes to individual player judgement and transfer work).

Hopefully he turns out to be at least competent, as there's a large chance he will receive significant game time at both CB and RB. If he's shit on the ball he might cope ok at CB, although we tend to play on the ground from the back since Neil took over. Really not sure what to make of this transfer.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

It seems like Sergio Ramos has resigned with Real Madrid for 8'5M € a year until 2020.

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!!!!!!!!! :lelbrock


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

What a shock.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Vader said:


> What a shit.


:batista3


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Andre said:


> http://westbrom.com/forum/index.php?topic=14038.150
> 
> "Cant read the game, appears to be the slowest thinker in the world, positional play akin to that of a six-year-old, doesn't block a cross, doesn't get close to his man, lazy, slow, average, poor going forward, can't cross. And to top it off he argues with more senior players when they call him out on his poor positioning. Complete and utter waste of space."
> 
> ...


I don't think he will have improved much, because I can't remember him playing for Pulis for any more than two games. He's really not suited to being a right back in my mind. That's the only position he's played for the past three seasons as far as I can remember though, outside of a half in a back three at Fulham.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Fighter Daron said:


> It seems like Sergio Ramos has resigned with Real Madrid for 8'5M € a year until 2020.
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!!!!!!!!! :lelbrock


I expected nothing different. He had no intentions of ever coming to Old Trafford and was simply using us to get an improved deal at Real.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Mr. Fusion said:


> I expected nothing different. He had no intentions of ever coming to Old Trafford and was simply using us to get an improved deal at Real.


Yep, I knew from the start, but I wanted to believe he would have to go, damn it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

how have united not copped more criticism for their handling of di maria?

i mean, their manager has practically admitted that he's awol, with no idea where he is. whether it's true or not, can you imagine if another manager said that? the media would be all over them.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

*cus we control the press :evil

Van Gaal's media conferences are often baffling. It's a reporter's dream how honest he is but there's been so many times already that I just wonder why he didn't just keep things to himself. Not defending Di Maria being AWOL but I can imagine how much it must suck to be under Van Gaal if he's not a fan of you and doesn't consider you part of his philosophy. *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Its because van gaal is so honest you won't see much negative press. Why would you want him to talk to you less when he's dishing up the gossip?


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Kiz said:


> how have united not copped more criticism for their handling of di maria?
> 
> i mean, their manager has practically admitted that he's awol, with no idea where he is. whether it's true or not, can you imagine if another manager said that? the media would be all over them.


What manager says & what he knows & believes are two different things. Think LvG knows exactly what AdM & Mendas are doing & LvG not exactly "fighting" to keep AdM at club & AdM himself isnt exactly "fighting' to stay at the club.

It Suits both parties. LvG is saying Di Maria gone AWOL so shifts blame to AdM not bothering to show up to tell LvG that he wants to join PsG. Everybody hates Di Maria. LvG seen as good guy. AdM can just head out back door looking like bad guy but doing so still means he gets him "dream" move to PsG & let Mendas sort it all out For him, which is what he wants & hopefully the club get decent enough fee as a result. Everyone a winner. 

Everyone knows AdM is off (£45m off PsG) & LvG knows what's coming & Di Maria prob either still in Argentina waiting for all clear or in Paris looking at houses at the moment waiting to finalise his PsG deal. It's only 2 places right now Di Maria can be. Beyond that LvG isn't bothered about Di Maria anymore & doubt really cares about what Di Maria currently doing or where he is at cos doesn't want play for us or under him now so seen as replaceable, so once deal done everybody moves on with things. 

Kinda shitty way it ended cos really excited when he joined us last year but it's a move that never worked out & AdM wanted to go to PsG last summer but FFP got in the way. But I hope can sign Pedro to replace him to add better width, pace & dribbling down right flank & then need look for a CF/ST to add some much needed creativity/pace/dynamism down the middle for us.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Dunno if it's posted already, but Drogba has signed for Montreal Impact.

http://lebuzz.eurosport.co.uk/viral...airport-vs-steven-gerrards-arrival-in-la-465/

Lel, dat comparison to Gerrard's arrival.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

connor wickham to palace


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

it's an interesting one. he just signed a four year deal last year on reportedly 60k. So I'd imagine the fee agreed is at least in excess of the 8mil we paid for him. He's frustrating at times but also was never really given an extended run up top and certainly did a job for us on the left, scored more than borini did from that position in open play and we were willing to splash 14mil on fabio. Plus he came up trumps for us when we needed him too in the great escape under gus.

but he's also got the most bipolar first touch and when he had a bad game he had a really bad game. he's still very young and that leaves us with defoe fletcher and graham as our strikers and the last two are in their last year of contract and i wouldn't want to see either extend. Out of our strikers I'd have probably said he was the most suited to lead the line in dicks 433 but i also wouldn't have said any of them were tailor made for it. Defoe should start by virtue of the fact he's most likely to score but then he's not exactly great for hold up play. We have been apparently waiting on outgoings in order to fix our wages so I suppose it depends on the work we do to replace him. Pards has been a fan even since he managed the mags so it wouldn't surprise me to see Wickham kick on. Especially with better supply and players around him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Palace better play Bamford enough times or give him back to us now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Joel said:


> Palace better play Bamford enough times or give him back to us now.


i hope they do neither and he doesnt even make the bench cos GLENN MURRAY


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Wow. What a horrible man you are, Kizwell.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*


















BA DE YA, SAY DO YOU MBEMBA
BA DE YA, CHANCEL THE DEFENDER
BA DE OH, NEVER WAS A GOAL THAT DAY


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Dzeko might be leaving Man City for Roma according to 'Sky Sources'.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Joel said:


> Palace better play Bamford enough times or give him back to us now.


Palace did play Bolasie up top at times late last season, so I would have thought he would start quite a bit before the Wickham signing.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



obby said:


>


30m? :tripsscust


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Lambert to West Brom for 3 mil. Now let's get Borini and Balo out of here too.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

:garrett


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Sunderland looking to buy Pato for £5m. How the mighty have fallen.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

I'm sure he's still decent. His knees are just made of dust


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Vader said:


> I'm sure he's still decent. His knees are just made of dust


...said whoever had the bright idea to bring Falcao to United


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

We aren't on about United?


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Green Light said:


> BA DE YA, SAY DO YOU MBEMBA
> BA DE YA, CHANCEL THE DEFENDER
> BA DE OH, NEVER WAS A GOAL THAT DAY


I don't get how you have managed to get a work permit for him but yet us (Blackburn) cant sign Kym Bo Kyung who's played in england for the past 3 years... so screwed up


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Sunderland eye £5million swoop for Brazil striker Alexandre Pato

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/sunderland-eye-5million-swoop-brazil-6177664

Dick Advocaat is preparing a mammoth £15million offer for Fenerbahce frontman Moussa Sow. That means a swoop for former AC Milan hitman Alexandre Pato is now dead in the water.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/sunderland-boss-dick-advocaat-plots-6178923

Posted at the same time. Thanks preferred media partners.

The Pato thing seems to be widely reported he was offered to us b/c they're desparate to get rid and we've turned it down. We need someone to be a target man esque lone striker and he's clearly not that. Sow just seems to be a link that surfaces every year and has no legs but his agent loves to tell the media how interested in his client we are.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

This Benzema/Arsenal talk is annoying as fuck. I don't think it's going to happen, but it just won't go away. Which gives me a slight hint of hope.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Mikey Damage said:


> This Benzema/Arsenal talk is annoying as fuck. I don't think it's going to happen, but it just won't go away. Which gives me a slight hint of hope.


Don't. It's not happening. Might as well bid for Ibra and give him 200k a week. Come on Ibra, you want the PL. :nerd:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



rikers10 said:


> I don't get how you have managed to get a work permit for him but yet us (Blackburn) cant sign Kym Bo Kyung who's played in england for the past 3 years... so screwed up


Is that Roy Cropper in your sig? Never knew he played for Blackburn.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

@Shepard

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2015/aug/02/yann-mvila-leroy-fer-sunderland-midfield


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Green Light said:


> Is that Roy Cropper in your sig? Never knew he played for Blackburn.


Nope its the late great Jack Walker... the guy who's dream was for Blackburn to win the Premier League and achieved that dream :wink2:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

remember when M'Vila was supposed to be great? Arsene gets a lot of shit for things he doesn't do, but it looks like as of right now, he made the right call not signing M'Vila. 

However, I hope he can be useful to Sunderland. M'Vila and Fer seem like a formidable duo in central midfield.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

We Adama Traoré soon.

Buy-back clause in the deal apparently but kids quality and basically Raheem on HGH and Speed. Hope the clause is 20m+


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Goodbye Rafael :jose

At least he's going on to better things than what his brother has.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Mehdi Abeid to some poverty cunts called Fortuna Dusseldorf. Weird one, he looked like he had a lot of potential in the first half of last season before he got injured at the ACON. Then he came back, fucked up against Man Utd, got dropped for the rest of the season in favour of midfield greats such as Ryan Taylor and now it looks Steve McCardew doesn't want him. Oh well.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

What's the code for the WF Fantasy Prem league?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



SHIRLEY said:


> What's the code for the WF Fantasy Prem league?


Check the thread, PM the OP.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Fair play to Rafael. He was one of the most passionate players on the team on top of being incredible for me in FM and I'll miss the guy.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Mulumbu is going to miss the first couple months of the season with a broken metatarsal. He was our only quality signing in a mediocre window (so far). FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

https://twitter.com/UnitedPeoplesTV/status/628318407151251456

ayy


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Andre said:


> Mulumbu is going to miss the first couple months of the season with a broken metatarsal. He was our only quality signing in a mediocre window (so far). FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK.


Who do you think starts for you guys on Saturday? Considering Jerome and Redmond for fantasy. I know Jerome picked up an injury a couple weeks ago but he played and scored in the last friendly so I'm assuming he's fit.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

shame to see Rafael go, guy wasn't given a fair chance by LVG really after his brain fart against Leicester (which was as much a dive by that grub Vardy as it was a foul)

would much rather see him stay even as backup to Darmian and get rid of Valencia 

oh well


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

He's far too reckless to be a top level player. Makes no difference to me whether he stayed or went.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

i thought he and his brother were the new cafu and roberto carlos?

the greatest full backs to have ever existed?

:duck


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

I love that swan gif.

I think injuries and not being smart enough ultimately fucked him. Same thing will push Jones out eventually.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Saint Dick said:


> Who do you think starts for you guys on Saturday? Considering Jerome and Redmond for fantasy. I know Jerome picked up an injury a couple weeks ago but he played and scored in the last friendly so I'm assuming he's fit.


Ruddy
Whittaker
Martin
Bassong
Brady
Redmond
Tettey
Howson
Johnson
Jerome

Barring more injuries of course :frustrate (or hopefully some quality signings, which have been lacking so far).

Maybe Toffolo starts at left back instead of Brady, who moves to left midfield to replace Johnson. Would be a ballsy move by Neil to do that though. Brady isn't really a proper LB, so could happen. Olsson needs to return asap.

Jerome should start, although he was often used as a sub last season. It's either him or Grabban anyway. Hooper's fat arse is needed to anchor the bench, while pre-season has shown that Dicky Van Dogshit remains the imposter that we signed from Sporting two years ago. Not sure what they did with the real RVW.

So basically the Wembley winners with a couple of changes.



Kiz said:


> i thought he and his brother were the new cafu and roberto carlos?
> 
> the greatest full backs to have ever existed?
> 
> :duck


THE LEGEND OF FABIO.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Is Olsson injured @Andre?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

You're fucked if you're only playing 10 men Andre


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

you'd think with 6 digits on each hand you'd be able to reach 11 andre


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Olsson is recovering from shoulder surgery.


I thought that team looked a bit shit :lmao Throw Wes in there too. Haven't had my morning coffee yet :side: That was a moment where the extra finger would have been handy.

EDIT: Oh fuck off Kiz, joke thieving ninja Aussie pikey.


----------



## Beer (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Fabio is getting pushed out of the first team by Scott Malone at Cardiff. I don't think either of them were ever gonna make it in the big league. I think they have learning disabilities.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

@Shepard thoughts?

FER SET FOR SUNDERLAND MEDICAL

Sky sources understand QPR midfielder Leroy Fer is expected on Wearside ahead of a proposed loan move to Sunderland.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Goodnight sweet Rafael : moyes2


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



> RIO URGES STONES TO JOIN UNITED
> 
> Jose Mourinho may have been all smiles during Sky Sports News HQ's 92Live coverage but he may not be too pleased with Rio Ferdinand's comments today!
> 
> ...


 @Marty @Vader


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



KENNY said:


> @Shepard thoughts?
> 
> FER SET FOR SUNDERLAND MEDICAL
> 
> Sky sources understand QPR midfielder Leroy Fer is expected on Wearside ahead of a proposed loan move to Sunderland.


He's stood out in many a relegation-battling Prem side, and I'm sure Sunderland will be no exception...


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

https://mobile.twitter.com/City_Watch/status/628528056047665152?p=p

Sport: City are just waiting for a nod from Real Madrid star Isco (23) to make an offer for the player. City would offer him a leading role. 

Here we go again....


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Welcome to 2013 everyone


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

just waiting on the Sneijder to Utd rumours again now :lol


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

THE BEAST Micah Richards is the new Villa captain :hesk2 Follows in the footsteps of the likes of Don Andres Barry


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

@steamed hams

https://twitter.com/AVFCOfficial/status/628884493571649536

sounds like united might be getting pedro too



> WOLFSBURG READY TO SELL DE BRUYNE
> 
> Manchester City could be set for a boost in the transfer market with Wolfsburg ready to sell forward Kevin De Bruyne, according to the Daily Mirror.
> 
> However, the German club will only sell if the price is right with reports suggesting only a £50m bid will land the Belgium international.


 @Kiz @Joel


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Id rather City take Pedro than KDB.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



wkdsoul said:


> Id rather City take Pedro than KDB.


If it's a joke, it's a good one.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Fighter Daron said:


> If it's a joke, it's a good one.


not really, Pedro is more of a goal threat over an assist machine, less likely to want to be on the ball in the space where Silva is and gonna be less than 50% of the price of KDB.

Pedro - Augero - Sterling

has much better balance to it as a front 3 IMO we are down to 2 strikers with Dzeko and Jojo leaving so i'd go for the goal threat over the playmaker.

but either are an improvement on Nasri or Navas.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

i'd rather pedro too. severely underrated footballer. and im bloody chuffed if we get de bruyne.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Leroy Fer to Sunderland is off. Rumours of either a failed medical or QPR being tin pot and pulling the plug on the deal last minute.

If it's for the former reason, I'm assuming they detected his severely undersized brain and heart.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

sunderland echo said it was a failed medical. sky sauces then confirmed it


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



wkdsoul said:


> not really, Pedro is more of a goal threat over an assist machine, less likely to want to be on the ball in the space where Silva is and gonna be less than 50% of the price of KDB.
> 
> Pedro - Augero - Sterling
> 
> ...


KdB would be a really great buy for anyone but always felt that head off to Bayern long term prob next summer if he stays at Wolfsburg for another year. But if man city can grab him now even for £50m they should do so. Silva KdB sterling Kun as attacking front 4 would be pretty sick. 

Someone summed up pedro buy well earlier saying that pedro is not a "superstar" like AdM is but he is a very good player that would suit a LVG Man Utd team much better over Di Maria did. Which is name of the game really. Pedro is a very classy player on his day & would be upgrade on RW over Mata then I'd put Depay at LW then have Dariem & Shaw bombing on down flanks then we would finally have some serious width, spark & pace down both sides of pitch then. 



Renegade™;51132034 said:


> just waiting on the Sneijder to Utd rumours again now :lol


Just isn't a real Manchester United summer transfer window unless we get linked with Sneijder oh & not forgetting about Gaitan to. God I wish that rumour would piss off. Also If there Is any Benfica player worth being linked to that make me excited its Talisca not Gaitan.

Didn't get chance to do this but still 4 weeks or so left in the window so anything could happen & stance my change but 

1. Chelsea 
2. Arsenal 
3. Man Utd 
4. Man city 
5. Liverpool 
6. Spurs 
7. Saints 
8. Palace 
9. Everton 
10. Stoke 
11. Swansea
12. Newcastle 
13. West Ham
14. WBA
15. Aston villa 
16. Norwich 
17. Bournemouth 
18. Leicester 
19. Watford 
20. Sunderland 

Team that I feel LvG will start v Spurs on Saturday. 

Ddg 
Darmian smalling Blind Shaw 
Schneiderlen carrick 
Depay 
Mata Rooney Young

Subs - Romero Jones Toni Herrera Schweinstieger Adnan & Pereira


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Is "Dariem" of any relation to Matteo Darmian? :brodgers


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



> 20. Sunderland


This man knows his stuff.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Pedro was terrible last season, particularly in front of goal. Although he did score that sick bicycle kick against Sociedad.

Massive downgrade from Di Maria. He's always been better for Spain than he has for Barca. Important squad player though given that Tello is still out on loan, Turan can't play until next year and Deulofeu turned out to be garbage, so I hope he doesn't leave.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Rugrat said:


> Is "Dariem" of any relation to Matteo Darmian? :brodgers


Edited my post to late to correct my mistake. :grin2:

Since the Guardian got up their journo predictions for upcoming season got usual stuff like title winners & 3 regalated teams but also have player of season & young player of season as well so thought might do mine & add few ones in myself to & see what everyone opinion are. 

Title winners - Chelsea (Costa has stay fit though) 

Manager of the season - If Chelsea can retain league then got to give it Jose. 

Top 4 teams - Chelsea, arsenal, man Utd & man city 

3 teams to go down - Sunderland, Watford & Leicester 

Player of the season - Harry Kane or augero (if can stay fit all way through season anyway)

Young player of the season - Luke Shaw or Ox Chamberlian (can't split the two)

Premier League top goal scorer - see PotS above 

Best summer signing of the window so far - Cech to arsenal

Worst signing of the season - Falcao. Honestly don't get it. Has first touch of the trampoline, physically strengh of wet paper bag & Pace of a snail. Cos on loan & won't be a starter feel slightly harsh to say all that but watched guy play for us all season feel I'm better position then most to say it. Not even sure if Chelsea fans like Falcao transfer either tbh? 

I'm not sure why many believe Jose will get best out of him when certain aspects of game are well beyond repair after knee injury he suffered last year. Feel no manager can wave magic wand & go bang everyone see falcao is fine again now. Same for Columbia at copa which is team built around & for Falcao so not sure can be labeled as its all LvG fault that Falcao "form" dipped but we're see. From football fan & fan of Falcao love to eat my words one my fav players to watch but I'm less then convinced about him & even manager like Jose I have serious doubts about him managing regain Falcao of old sharpness back.

Most interested player to see how progress at opposition side - Firmino at Liverpool/Claise at saints 

Your teams Summer signing/s that most excited to see play - Schneiderlen

Your sides expectation - to mount a serious league title challenge & do better in cup comp/reach 1 cup final.

Surprise of the season - Cystral palace feel they might be able get EL challenge in there & reckon beat a fair few big teams home & away this season. 

Least excited about - The ref & officials making more cock up again then never owning up to making them & right decisions never being made about bans & suspensions after match & all officials hiding behind "laws of game" as excuses for own stupidity. 

Most excited about - Getting the season underway ASAP. It's been far to long without any football on & wish it was Saturday already.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Kiz said:


> sunderland echo said it was a failed medical. sky sauces then confirmed it


I suppose given he failed one for everton a few years back, the fact we seem to be fairly rigourous with them and lombaerts also failed his it shouldn't be that surprising. His agents came out and said he's still injured until the end of the month and we didn't want to wait. We did have Kaboul in instead of lombaerts within like 2 days so if we have a Fer replacement lined up that quick it'd be super. M'Vila seems to have passed his at least but I'll still wait for him to be pictured in the shirt.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



The Monster said:


> Worst signing of the season - Falcao. Honestly don't get it. Has first touch of the trampoline, physically strengh of wet paper bag & Pace of a snail. Cos on loan & won't be a starter feel slightly harsh to say all that but watched guy play for us all season feel I'm better position then most to say it. Not even sure if Chelsea fans like Falcao transfer either tbh?


I agree with most of what you said in the post, but I don't really see how Falcao could be the worst signing of the year. Chelski got him on a free, so the only real expense is his wages which he's taken a 50% cut on anyway. He's third choice for the lone spot too.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

We're lacking serious quality in depth. The only way we win the title is if Costa plays 30 games, Hazard at the least maintains his level of last season and if Oscar finally steps up. Loftus-Cheek developing faster than expected would be a big help as well, because we'd at least have a good third option for the 2 deep midfielders (Ramires isn't good enough and Mikel should only be used when we're planning on going ultra defensive i.e. CL games vs the big three).


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

all this pedro coveting is confusing to me. He solves none of united's problems. Sure, he can score goals, but the team lacks creativity on the whole.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Rugrat said:


> I agree with most of what you said in the post, but I don't really see how Falcao could be the worst signing of the year. Chelski got him on a free, so the only real expense is his wages which he's taken a 50% cut on anyway. He's third choice for the lone spot too.


Maybe worst summer buy is to harsh but from Chelsea PoV i just find whole Falcao deal really strange. If it were me I would say to kid like Bamford that we want you to stay & that's your slot as back up to costa but you will get chances so impress then take chance & reward you & if not working out in January then loan him out till end of the season. Just feel this transfer has Mendas written all over it & that doesnt sit well with me. Even deal is odd Falcao on loan again. Monaco can't shift him is insane wages but once loan with Chelsea is up are really going buy him at age 30 even with decrease on wages whilst on loan? Or is that deal which gets mendas client back up & running at top team for his next move in 2016 summer & Jose doing his agent & best friend a huge favour. But Thinking about it saying that Falcao is worst buy of summer isn't fair cos it's loan deal so going for Éder to Swansea is one that's right up there even at £5m. 

So you got £25m off bony then spend £5m of it on Éder even at £5m never been impressed with Éder to see him as being good enough CF in Portugal so I'm not sure why he would be success here in PL at Swansea much prefer Gomis unless Monk sees something in Eder I've missed anyway. Know monk likes more bigger target CF but in terms on replacements surely Swansea could done better then Éder?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Thoughts on Mitrovic, Wijnaldum and Mbemba @The Monster?


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



The Monster said:


> Maybe worst summer buy is to harsh but from Chelsea PoV i just find whole Falcao deal really strange. If it were me I would say to kid like Bamford that we want you to stay & that's your slot as back up to costa but you will get chances so impress then take chance & reward you & if not working out in January then loan him out till end of the season. Just feel this transfer has Mendas written all over it & that doesnt sit well with me. Even deal is odd Falcao on loan again. Monaco can't shift him is insane wages but once loan with Chelsea is up are really going buy him at age 30 even with decrease on wages whilst on loan? Or is that deal which gets mendas client back up & running at top team for his next move in 2016 summer & Jose doing his agent & best friend a huge favour. But Thinking about it saying that Falcao is worst buy of summer isn't fair cos it's loan deal so going for Éder to Swansea is one that's right up there even at £5m.


I'm with you that Chelsea/Mourinho had better players available, but I still don't think Falcao was a bad option. There is a chance, how high is subjective, that he may reclaim his form of old, particularly as he's in a side more similar to the Atletico Madrid team he excelled in, especially with Costa. Looking at it realistically, the worst scenario is that he just becomes a waste of a spot on the bench. With Bamford, they have a player who they are fairly reliant on developing, so instead of him picking splinters out his arse on the subs bench, he was sent to Palace where he'd hopefully get game time and develop. Either way Bamford is getting Premier League football, but he'll more likely get more at a lesser team.

It's pretty difficult to say who the worst signing of the season is, but realistically it'd be someone like Di Maria who cost a lot of money or Balotelli who was heavily relied upon.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

United's attack was garbage last year, but that isn't the reason why Falcao failed. You put him back into the Porto or Atleti sides that he scored goal after goal in and you still get this shadow of his former self performance that we see today. His knee fucked and like Torres in 2010, he rushed to make it back to the World Cup, rather than have a proper rehab and did long term damage.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Renegade™ said:


> just waiting on the Sneijder to Utd rumours again now :lol


It seems you've been out of the loop. United have already signed Sneijder.

And Pogba has signed for a Prem side too...


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Balotelli is easily the worst buy of last year, at least Di Maria was good for about 10 games and got a load of assists. Still a massive waste of money though.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Joel said:


> United's attack was garbage last year, but that isn't the reason why Falcao failed. You put him back into the Porto or Atleti sides that he scored goal after goal in and you still get this shadow of his former self performance that we see today. His knee fucked and like Torres in 2010, he rushed to make it back to the World Cup, rather than have a proper rehab and did long term damage.


I'm not saying that Falcao will DEFINITELY be the player that he once was, however it's more likely at Chelsea because of the similarities between Simeone and Mourinho as well as playing with the same players such as Costa.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

falcao had such a bad copa america he was benched. his knee has ruined him


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Ok then:

*Title winners* - Chelsea (Will be a hell of a lot closer with Costa and a general lack of injuries being vital to this)

*Manager of the season* - Garry Monk

*Top 4 teams* - Chelsea, Arsenal, Man Utd & Man City 

*3 teams to go down* - Sunderland, Watford & Villa 

*Player of the season* - Hazard
*
Young player of the season* - Kane is still elligible because of shit rules
*
Premier League top goal scorer* - Aguero 

*Best summer signing of the window so far* - Ayew to Swansea on a free (Closely followed by Cech)
*
Worst signing of the season* - Connor Wickham to Palace for £9m. Why?

*Most interested player to see how progress at opposition side* - Adam Matthews (Bit personal but I've been waiting a few years to see him get his chance in the prem)

*Your teams Summer signing/s that most excited to see play* - Fuck me this is difficult. Falcao is the only one who'll actually play a decent number of games but I'm not at all excited about that prospect. Could always hold onto the hope that Kenedy will turn out not to be another venture in teenage trafficking.

*Your sides expectation* - Hold on to the league. Build a fucking squad in the remainder of the window.
*
Surprise of the season* - Swansea, top 6 could be on.
*
Least excited about* - The fact that Arsenal look more likely to win the league than finish 4th.
*
Most excited about* - Having something to do on a Saturday afternoon


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

already done a table so

manager of the season: bilic or monk
pots: kun. will finally get the recognition he deserves
ypots: raheem the dream
top scorer: kun
best signing: payet
worst: jurardo
most interested in other team's player: definitely payet or ayew
most exciting signing from club: well it has to be that fantastic young englishman fabian delph raheem the dream
expectation: win or just lose the title. a much bigger fight from a team that is still good enough to win the league.
surprise of the season: west ham
least excited about: shitty games on early in the morning
most excited about: the new SAS


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Kiz said:


> most excited about: the new SAS


:ugh2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

umad breh

sterling aguero silva. new and improved m9


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Kiz said:


> umad breh
> 
> sterling aguero silva. new and improved m9


The a didn't stand for any player for us so how can it be the new version if it doesn't even follow the original formula?

More like a cheap oriental made rip-off

*Title winners* - Arsenal (I like to live dangerously and I want the league to be interesting after February)

*Manager of the season* - Pardew

*Top 4 teams* - Arsenal, Chelsea, Citeh, United/Liverpool 

*3 teams to go down* - Watford, Leicester, VIlla 

*Player of the season* - Sanchez
*
Young player of the season* - Sterling (Rather he didn't but whatever)
*
Premier League top goal scorer* - Rooney

*Best summer signing of the window so far* - Cech
*
Worst signing of the season* - Cabaye

*Most interested player to see how progress at opposition side* - Really want to see how Depay performs


*Your teams Summer signing/s that most excited to see play* - Benteke and Firmino are going to fuck your shit

*Your sides expectation* - Just get that top 4 baby
*
Surprise of the season* - Someone could fall out of the usual top 6 this season and crash hard
*
Least excited about* - How City line up with Sterling in the squad without having addressed the issues at the back. Won't be a dull game involving them
*
Most excited about* - Hope to not be a laughing stock again at season's close


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Kiz said:


> most excited about: the new SAS


SAS is old news. Its all about being FAB now










:evil


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Douglas Costa is legit. Couldn't have been more wrong about him. Yes, pre-season, but he's been our best player every game he's played.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

*Title winners* - Arsenal for something different

*Manager of the season* - Gary Monk

*Top 4 teams* - Chelsea, Arsenal, Man Utd & Citeh

*3 teams to go down* - Watford, Norwich, Bournemouth 

*Player of the season* - Eden Hazard

*Young player of the season* - coz of the shitty rules, Harry Kane 

*Premier League top goal scorer* - Rooney & Aguero on even goals 

*Best summer signing of the window so far* - Cech to Arsenal, closely by Ayew to Swansea

*Worst signing of the season* - Whilst I'd like to name a Pool player, I think Falcao will continue to stink it up

*Most interested player to see how progress at opposition side* - Andre Ayew at Swansea, great bit of business to get him on a free

*Your teams Summer signing/s that most excited to see play* - BASTIAN & DEPAY

*Your sides expectation* - 2nd is a stretch, so probably 3rd or maybe 4th again

*Surprise of the season* - Liverpool to be even more shite than last season 8*D

*Least excited about* - going into the season with only Rooney & Hernandez up front 

*Most excited about* - Having football back :mark:


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

*Title winners* - Chelsea 
*Manager of the season* - Hughes/Howe
*Top 4 teams* - Chelsea, Man City, Arsenal, United 
*3 teams to go down* - Watford, Leicester, Sunderland 
*Player of the season* - Aguero
*Young player of the season* - Sterling (he Silva will be the cause of this anomaly)
*Premier League top goal scorer* - Aguero
*Best summer signing of the window so far* - Cech
*Worst signing of the season* - Kaboul
*Most interested player to see how progress at opposition side* - Depay/Mitrovic 
*Your teams Summer signing/s that most excited to see play* - Sterling
*Your sides expectation* - 2nd
*Surprise of the season* - Newcastle not getting panned, Denayer keeping Vinny out the team
*Least excited about *- The rumours of Pep for Pelle starting in Feb every hour thereafter..
*Most excited about* - Jose flipping his shit, Arsene complaining, Pelle saying nothing, LVG punching a player and Liverpool's year until at least Dec then landslide.... all the usual fun


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave said:


> Welcome to 2013 everyone


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...itan-to-arrive-at-Old-Trafford-next-week.html

Manchester United have reached a 'verbal agreement' with Benfica over *centre-back* Nicolas Gaitan. 

The defender has reportedly told the club and those close to him that he will play his last game for Benfica on Sunday before signing for United. Gaitan is also wanted by a host of La Liga clubs, but it is believed that Manchester is his preferred destination. 

The Argentine will cost around £21.1m and would provide Louis van Gaal with badly needed reinforcements in defence. 

OK what the fuck is going on??


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Title winners - Arsenal
Manager of the season - Wenger
Top 4 teams - Arsenal, Chelsea, City, United
3 teams to go down - idk
Player of the season - Sanchez
Young player of the season - Sterling
Premier League top goal scorer - Aguero
Best summer signing of the window so far - Darmian/Cech
Worst signing of the season - idk
Most interested player to see how progress at opposition side - Schweinsteiger
Your teams Summer signing/s that most excited to see play - n/a
Your sides expectation - n/a
Surprise of the season - LvG will be sacked before season's end
Least excited about - poor bantz
Most excited about - top bantz

lol, why is this in the transfer thread?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Lack of commissioning


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

I am very excite for the season, not sure why tho with the inevitable pain and ANGUISH to come.

Good feeling for football in general that Blatter is gone.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

*Title winners* - Chelsea 
*Manager of the season* - Jose Mourinho
*Top 4 teams* - Chelsea, Man City, Arsenal, Liverpool (can't go against my own team)
*3 teams to go down* - Sunderland, Bournemouth, Leicester
*Player of the season* - Diego Costa
*Young player of the season* - Harry Kane
*Premier League top goal scorer* - Diego Costa
*Best summer signing of the window so far* - Roberto Firmino
*Worst signing of the season* - Radamel Flopcao
*Most interested player to see how progress at opposition side* - Memphis
*Your teams Summer signing/s that most excited to see play* - Firmimo
*Your sides expectation* - 4th
*Surprise of the season* - Benteke being in the top 3 scorers.
*Least excited about *- A midfield two of Hendo/Milner
*Most excited about* - Football on the weekends again :banderas


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



wkdsoul said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...itan-to-arrive-at-Old-Trafford-next-week.html
> 
> Manchester United have reached a 'verbal agreement' with Benfica over *centre-back* Nicolas Gaitan.
> 
> ...



:lol :lol :lol

reckon this plonk has gotten Gaitan and Otamendi mixed up positionally, so who knows which one of them he's actually writing about?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Renegade™ said:


> :lol :lol :lol
> 
> reckon this plonk has gotten Gaitan and Otamendi mixed up positionally, so who knows which one of them he's actually writing about?


Articles been updated, it Gaitan. The same article also states MUFC are looking at KDB as well so take it as you will.

All seems like bollox.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

*Title winners* - Arsenal : a top goalkeeper and confidence are a dangerous combo.

*Manager of the season* - Martinez : he'll rebound from a poor season with no European football.

*Top 4 teams* - Arsenal, City, Chelsea, United 

*3 teams to go down* - Sunderland Leicester, VIlla 

*Player of the season* - Sanchez

*Young player of the season* - Milner

*Premier League top goal scorer* - Aguero

*Best summer signing of the window so far* - Cech

* Worst signing of the season* - Whickham / Schweinsteiger 

*Most interested player to see how progress at opposition side* - Depay : even Kezman looked good in Holland 


*Your teams Summer signing/s that most excited to see play* - Wijnaldum 

*Your sides expectation* - Top 7

*Surprise of the season* - Watford/Liverpool going backwards

*Least excited about* - Hazard fans on twitter 

*Most excited about* - watching EPL football again


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



kingfunkel said:


> *Young player of the season* - Milner


the young 29yr old whipper snapper?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Di Maria to PSG official.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

M'Vila to Sunderland surprised me I have to say.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Kevin Mirallas and James McCarthy are close to signing new contracts with Everton.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Hard man Jack Wilshere though.

:mj5


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Title winners - Chelsea

Manager of the season – Tim of Sherwood

Assistant manager of the season - :wilkins

Top 4 teams - Chelsea, Man City, Arsenal, Liverpool

3 teams to go down - Sunderland, Leicester, Watford

Player of the season - Some selfie taking **** :bigron

Young player of the season – Yer ma

Premier League top goal scorer – Costa

Best summer signing of the window so far – Value for money wise: Mulumbu – rate this guy and surprised Brom have let him go. Milner could be a good one for Pool if he can remember how to play CM after being put out wide for Man C & England for so long. Benteke wasn't cheap but I think he will do great and score 25+ goals (rising to 35+ goals a season when he joins Man City in 2 years







).

Worst signing of the season – Gonna say the new Brazilian striker Liverpool have signed just because I don’t know anything about him :hesk2

Most interested player to see how progress at opposition side - Delph (Not excited about Benteke turning out for black armband-pool and their _failed_ bandwagoner fans, no offence to 50% of the posters on here :moyes2)

Your teams Summer signing/s that most excited to see play – Ayew

Your sides expectation - 15th

Surprise of the season – Titus Bramble’s special surprise/United 07 makes a non-Man U related post/Gerrard joins his boyhood team Everton on loan. Also, based on other people’s predictions on here it seems Villa staying up would be a surprise so I’ll say that as well. *Rush* I guess it could be 7th(?) time lucky tho with you predicting Villa to get relegated. Dat scattergun prediction tactic. :hesk2 (I don't know how to do mentions someone explain plz







)

Least excited about – Guy Mowbray’s dour commentary on MOTD (also known as licence fee theft). Alan Shearer’s pundity on MOTD which his based on him glancing at the odds on Paddy Power for 10 minutes at 7 pm on Saturday and spending the rest of the week playing golf (see previous).

Most excited about – Watching MOTD without knowing the results/spamming Moyes gifs whenever Man Utd concede (Moyesaheskia is still real to me dammit).


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

we m'villa now. clause in place to make it permanent. hopefully we've learned from the ricky debacle and it's not automatic in case he FLOPS.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Shepard said:


> we m'villa now. clause in place to make it permanent. hopefully we've learned from the ricky debacle and it's not automatic in case he FLOPS.


I'm sure it will go well Shep. At the heart of every great team is Villa :barry


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Marty said:


> Kevin Mirallas and James McCarthy are close to signing new contracts with Everton.


James McCarthy's contract has just been confirmed by Everton. 5 year contract.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629324782824259584


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



steamed hams said:


> Title winners - Chelsea
> 
> Manager of the season – Tim of Sherwood
> 
> ...


put @ in front of their username


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

I suppose I'm the only one who hasn't really missed football and not fussed that it's back this weekend :shrug


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

that's what happens when your team is boring


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Does wrestling forum do a Premier League fantasy league? If there is one, can someone PM me a code to join?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Kiz said:


> that's what happens when your team is boring


Maybe.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Joel said:


> I suppose I'm the only one who hasn't really missed football and not fussed that it's back this weekend :shrug


would you have been excited if chelsea was griezmann/reus?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



steamed hams said:


> Also, based on other people’s predictions on here it seems Villa staying up would be a surprise so I’ll say that as well. *Rush* I guess it could be 7th(?) time lucky tho with you predicting Villa to get relegated. Dat scattergun prediction tactic. :hesk2 (I don't know how to do mentions someone explain plz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cudi

They'll get relegated eventually and i can say i've seen it coming for years :evil


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Memento Mori said:


> would you have been excited if chelsea was griezmann/reus?


Would have been far more interested in seeing how they fit in, but my lack of excitement is for football returning as a whole. Not just Chelsea. Feels like it just ended yesterday.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

No bias at here. At all.


*Title winners* - Man Utd 

*Manager of the season* - Van Gaal

*Top 4 teams* - United, Chelsea, City, Arsenal

*3 teams to go down* - Newcastle, Watford, Sunderland

*Player of the season* - Rooney

*Young player of the season* - Depay

*Premier League top goal scorer* - Rooney

*Best summer signing of the window so far* - purely off name value Cech to Arsenal. Depay could turn out great, same with Firmino for the Scousers.

*Worst signing of the season* - if loans count, Falcao. Otherwise I'll bet Mitrovic is a bag of shit.

*Most interested player to see how progress at opposition side* - Firmino

*Your teams Summer signing/s that most excited to see play* - Depay

*Your sides expectation* - 1st

*Surprise of the season* - Swansea getting into the top 6/7

*Least excited about* - having to buy BT Sports

*Most excited about* - not being bored to tears on Sundays


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Can Swansea making it into a Euro spot still be considered a surprise when everyone ITT has picked it as their surprise? Now I'm starting to think it won't happen.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

The surprise is something that everyone expects to happen actually happening


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

West Brom to break transfer record again after Salomon Rondon - 15m? jesus.


----------



## Mr Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Chances that Arsenal lands a top Striker like Benzema or Ibra???????

Also is there any truth to Madrid 'rejecting' a 100+Million for Bale from Man U??


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

No to both.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Marty said:


> Kevin Mirallas and James McCarthy are close to signing new contracts with Everton.


Kevin Mirallas signed a new 3 year contract today. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629663370094972928

Now for some signings starting with Charlie Austin. 

#ITK #100PercentRecord


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Bale is basically the new Sneijder. He will be linked with a Summer move to Manchester United every summer whilst he is still in his prime.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Marty said:


> Kevin Mirallas signed a new 3 year contract today.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629663370094972928


I hope he got a "can't be subbed off after 65 mins" clause written in. :martinez


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Title winners - *Chelsea*

Manager of the season - *Gary Monk*

Top 4 teams - *Chelsea, Arsenal, City, United*

3 teams to go down - *Watford, Norwich, Bournemouth* 

Player of the season - *Aguero*

Young player of the season - *Chamberlain* 

Premier League top goal scorer - *Aguero* 

Best summer signing of the window so far - *Cech to Arsenal*

Worst signing of the season - *Falcao to Chelsea probs*

Most interested player to see how progress at opposition side - *Schweini at United*

Your teams Summer signing/s that most excited to see play - *Cech obv.*

Your sides expectation - *Title challenge*

Surprise of the season - *Everton to challenge for 4th*

Least excited about - Dunno

Most excited about - *More of Mou vs. Wenger*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

I love how so many people in here have predicted Bournemouth and Watford to go down, when most blatantly know fuck all about them. Watford especially, when I doubt many of their fans could even have a well informed opinion about them atm, based on everything that has happened this summer. Interested in exactly why people think they will both go down, barring lazy 'cuss they wuz promoted and I dun no/lyk their siningz' Alan Shearer punditry/10. Guess its points like that which makes these pre-season predictions so pointless (love that hol omitted predicting the bottom three btw).

Norwich is a fair cop though, because a lot of our players are ones who struggled in the prem two seasons ago (admittedly under a far more tactically limited manager(s), that is the variable). We've also not really strengthened enough in key areas. Not saying we will go down but at least I can understand how people might come to that conclusion.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

I didn't have Bournemouth in my bottom 3 based on them impressing me during the whole TWO times I saw them play last season. :shearer And one of those times I was only watching to see Heskey play for Bolton. Actually I did see them lose to Villa in the FA Cup as well, must have blocked that out when not tipping them for relegation. 

As for today, expect Bournemouth to win. I can't remember Villa winning at a promoted team on the opening day with the carnival atmosphere. In fact I remember specific occasions of losing away against Pompey and West Ham in such circumstances (O'Leary and Lambert's first matches in charge incidentally). The Pompey game saw THE DARK BARRY sent off for calling the linesman "a cheat" or so he said in his later written apology.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Lol wrong thread


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Benzema to Arsenal for £45m.

Maybe.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Mikey we're gonna require you to post sauces for your constant transfer gibberish


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Knackered Jack Wilshere's step-sister's cousin's friend's hair stylist's dog walker.

They're a legit sauce.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Andre said:


> I love how so many people in here have predicted Bournemouth and Watford to go down, when most blatantly know fuck all about them. Watford especially, when I doubt many of their fans could even have a well informed opinion about them atm, based on everything that has happened this summer.* Interested in exactly why people think they will both go down*, barring lazy 'cuss they wuz promoted and I dun no/lyk their siningz' Alan Shearer punditry/10. Guess its points like that which makes these pre-season predictions so pointless (love that hol omitted predicting the bottom three btw).


I didn't select Watford to go down, but it's understandable given that they've purchased an entire team that will take time to settle in. Bear in mind of those signings Capoue, Behrami and Vydra have played in the Prem and nobody would really call them experienced either. What's more is that they tended to rely on getting results against smaller clubs and came unstuck against the bigger sides, as they only gained 3 wins over sides in the top 8.

As well as this they have a manager with no Premier League experience and who has been out of top level football for the past four years barring a one month stretch at Getafe. It's difficult to predict alright, but you can hardly be surprised people think they will go down.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Rugrat said:


> I didn't select Watford to go down, but it's understandable given that they've purchased an entire team that will take time to settle in. Bear in mind of those signings Capoue, Behrami and Vydra have played in the Prem and nobody would really call them experienced either. What's more is that they tended to rely on getting results against smaller clubs and came unstuck against the bigger sides, as they only gained 3 wins over sides in the top 8.
> 
> As well as this they have a manager with no Premier League experience and who has been out of top level football for the past four years barring a one month stretch at Getafe. It's difficult to predict alright, but you can hardly be surprised people think they will go down.


Agree about them taking time to settle in, as I've made that point in the CB several times. However, once they've gelled how can anyone know exactly how good/bad they will be? Even then, you have to look at a team like Leicester (another new untested side) from last season who had a very settled side, yet only really got going late in the season. Nobody could have predicted that. More to the point is that nobody knows how well the majority of their players will cope at this level, so it's retarded to judge now. That is the point.

The point about their flat track bully status is completely irrelevant now (I was the one who originally raised it LAST season in the other thread tbf) as they have a completely different set up now. Nobody knows exactly how they will set up as the season goes on. Different manager, different players, different ambitions and pressures from the Pozzo family. Incredibly unpredictable.

Flores having never managed in the prem means nothing. Plenty of other foreign managers have adapted quickly enough. Look at Pochettino (couldn't speak English) and Pellegrini as recent examples. Good managers are good managers in any currency. Having not managed at the 'top level' (prem is hardly that now in the grand scheme of things tbf) for four years is a strange barb to throw. A good experienced manager who has achieved a fair bit doesn't just forget all he knows over night, regardless of where his last job was. More to the point, it's not as if the footballing quality/culture of the prem has moved on much at all in the past four years (after the Barca/United final at Wembley it stagnated badly) for any manager to be left behind.

I get that you like to have a contrary opinion (Like Ramos won't cut it in the prem, Lel), but none of what you wrote changes my point at all. Again, it's just a bunch of vague ifs, buts and maybes.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

well, had to pick 3 to go down :shrug

FRESH MEAT BOYS


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Wolfsburg chief Klaus Allofs to the German press: "Manchester City have turned Kevin's head."

City have made an improved offer for De Bruyne. Wolfsburg still have to accept it, though. (via @HLNinEngeland)

Telegraph: City were tonight preparing to lodge a £46m bid for Kevin De Bruyne in an effort to add him to the squad in time to face Chelsea.

Telegraph: De Bruyne is understood to have told Wolfsburg he wants to join City and return to the Premier League.

Sky Sports: Reports of a De Bruyne medical are premature, but there is a sense from Sky Germany colleagues that developments are expected.

:bored


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

https://twitter.com/tancredipalmeri/status/630350944191053824

Man City have made a €70m (£49m) offer for Real Madrid striker Karim Benzema, according to respected Italian journalist Tancredi Palmeri.


Esporte are reporting the same thing apprentaly.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

respected italian journalist

tancredi palmeri

hahaha. it's bullshit.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



wkdsoul said:


> https://twitter.com/tancredipalmeri/status/630350944191053824
> 
> Man City have made a €70m (£49m) offer for Real Madrid striker Karim Benzema, according to respected Italian journalist Tancredi Palmeri.
> 
> ...


Keep the money, just give us Agüero.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



> EVERTON BACKED FOR EVANS
> 
> Sky Bet have reported a run of money on Everton to sign Manchester United defender Jonny Evans, with his odds on a move to Goodison Park currently 4/5.
> 
> The Toffees are also odds-on to keep hold of John Stones, with Chelsea currently 11/8 to secure his services before the summer transfer window closes.


 @Marty


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Kiz said:


> Wolfsburg chief Klaus Allofs to the German press: "Manchester City have turned Kevin's head."
> 
> City have made an improved offer for De Bruyne. Wolfsburg still have to accept it, though. (via @HLNinEngeland)
> 
> ...


:lol

same stories, different day, slightly different wording


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

*Joey Barton: West Ham set to sign former QPR captain*



> West Ham are confident of signing former QPR midfielder Joey Barton on a free transfer in the next 48 hours.
> 
> The 32-year-old was released by the Hoops in June following their relegation from the Premier League.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*










west brom have spent 15 mil (!!!!) on rondon. shaqiri has had a medical and agreed terms at stoke.

hehe


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Bit of a randon signing if you ask me.

From the little I've seen of Barton recently I'm not sure why any Prem side wants to sign him.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

total cost of Baba could rise up to 31 mil if he makes over 100 appearances acc to di marzio. well done, augsburg.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Whoaaa...

Bojan + Shaqiri + Sidwell + Crouch = :Banderas


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Marca reporting Txixi has met with Barca to hijack the Pedro deal... must be slow day for the press.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Memento Mori said:


> total cost of Baba could rise up to 31 mil if he makes over 100 appearances acc to di marzio. well done, augsburg.


Hopefully they don't do a Liverpool and sign ten mid-table players


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Spanish newspaper AS claims Barcelona winger Adama Traore has rejected interest from Liverpool, Everton and Stoke to move to Aston Villa.

Reports claim the 19-year-old winger has agreed a three-year deal.

Manager Tim Sherwood is a fan of the player but refused to confirm a move over the weekend.


Really? Villa? over them 3?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

edit - didnt realise what i posted was already posted above (traore)


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*










....looks like pedro definitely wants out

Not sure why united are messing around with not paying the release clause, £21m for a player of Pedro's experience good value, can't see Barca accepting any lower


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Actually feel sorry for Joey now

http://www.unscriptd.com/Raw/FOOTBALL-(SOCCER)-Joe-Barton-14997/


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



united_07 said:


> ....looks like pedro definitely wants out
> 
> Not sure why united are messing around with not paying the release clause, £21m for a player of Pedro's experience good value, can't see Barca accepting any lower


The press love that pic, they are also ones of him kissing the trophy and laughing with his team mates, and interviewed stating - "Do I want to leave? The answer is 'no', but my situation is difficult. It's not about money, but about more playing time."

Barcelona coach Luis Enrique suggested Pedro did not start against Sevilla over a muscle injury.

"Pedro has a problem with his adductor muscle," he said. "And you know about his current status."


He'l still go when man u meet the clause though, althought Marca are reporting MCFC have enquired, dropping the odds of him moving there from 50/1 to 4/1, lol.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

villa/newcastle interested in townsend



> TRIO INTERESTED IN DE BRUYNE
> 
> Wolfsburg manager Dieter Hecking has revealed that Barcelona, Real Madrid and Bayern Munich are all keen on Manchester City target Kevin De Bruyne.
> 
> ...


de bruyne latest


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Joey Barton will not be joining West Ham after the club pulled out of talks over a potential deal following protests from fans. 

Barton, released by QPR, had been expected to join on a free transfer. 

Some fans had criticised the move on social media, citing the 32-year-old's chequered history on and off the pitch. 

West Ham chairman David Gold tweeted to confirm there would be no deal, while Barton posted a video to say he had "no hard feelings" over the matter.



Awwwwww -- poor Joey.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Bayern are looking at De Bruyne for next summer.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Memento Mori said:


> Bayern are looking at De Bruyne for next summer.


Na, hes just trying to push the bid and get this moving. KDB was missing from training and in Belgium this morning.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



zzeezzy said:


> I really think signing Otamendi would be a great signing for us to complete our defence and we'd be set for fair few seasons.



Does wiki know something we dont?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

wiki knows plenty of things we don't.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Benz deal dead until August 31st.

Krychowiak, please.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Benzema is not going anywhere on August 31st. Real won't sell its starting forward at the deadline without getting another one in his place.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



wkdsoul said:


> Na, hes just trying to push the bid and get this moving. KDB was missing from training and in Belgium this morning.


how so? all reports on the contrary have had his agent say he is happy at Wolfsburg and such


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Would be pretty Arsenal if Cech were our only senior signing.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Renegade™ said:


> how so? all reports on the contrary have had his agent say he is happy at Wolfsburg and such


Latest I heard is he wants to hear City's offer. He'll be there before this window closes.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Joel said:


> Latest I heard is he wants to hear City's offer. He'll be there before this window closes.


ORLY? SAUCES PLZ

:fergie


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Hecking (coach Wolfsburg): "I expect De Bruyne to stay. All due respect for City, but it'd be different if Madrid, Barça, Bayern wanted him"

twitter rounds. can't confirm if true.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Renegade™;51369346 said:


> ORLY? SAUCES PLZ
> 
> :fergie


Was on Sky, ESPN, etc websites yesterday. The story today is that he won't force through a move. I still expect him to be a City player before this window closes though.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

we're back in for borini apparently


lmao (a loan obvs, since he has a weird fear of joining us permanently)


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

back in for :dozy?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Hope we stick De Gea in the fucking reserves for a year as opposed to giving in for such a paltry sum. If he doesn't want to play, I'd like for him to get his wish.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



obby said:


> Hope we stick De Gea in the fucking reserves for a year as opposed to giving in for such a paltry sum. If he doesn't want to play, I'd like for him to get his wish.


So he should have agreed to play and lied about being ready for it? He stated he wasnt in the right frame of mind to play due to the transfer issue. Seems fine, not liek he flat out went on strike or anything.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



> Frans Hoek … he has a meeting with David de Gea and he asked him: ‘Do you want to play?’” Asked what the response was, Van Gaal said: “‘No.’


Only part I had read upon making that post. More understandable now but it doesn't change the way I'll feel if the transfer goes through.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

BREAKING NEWS: VILLA SIGN TRAORE

Aston Villa have signed Adama Traore from Barcelona on a five-year deal.
@steamed hams


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Manchester City are in talks with Spanish forward Ruben Sobrino.

The 23-year-old came through the youth academy at Real Madrid, and remains part-owned by the Spanish giants after spending last season at second-tier Pontferradina.

Sobrino netted five times for Ponfe, helping them to the highest league position in their history, and was subject of an offer from the Premier League club. Ambitious Spanish side Girona are also in negotiations with the player, and may end up loaning him from City.

Owing to their arrangement with the player, Real Madrid have the right of first refusal on the player if they are willing to match it, but after disbanding Real Madrid 'C' in the wake of the relegation of Real Madrid Castilla - their second team - it remains an unlikely scenario. The Bernabeu club will, however, receive a percentage of the nominal fee.

Another day, another forward linked - cant say i've even heard of him tbh.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Norwich City manager Alex Neil earlier mentioned he wanted to sign players before the transfer window shuts - one such player is Italy international Mattia Destro from Roma.

The 24-year-old forward has scored 25 goals in 57 appearances for Roma since joining the club in 2012, but spent the final six months of last season on loan at AC Milan.

"Yes, he is a player who has been discussed," Neil told reporters.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

^^^ That has been on the radar for a while. Last I heard, he was close to a loan move to Bologna.

See, this is why I don't get too involved with the transfer stuff. It's tedious. Would rather talk about it if and when a player signs. The endless rumours (some correct and others not) are just tiresome, especially when it looks like we're struggling to bring in targets (due to the need to first shift out terrible signings on high wages, from the Hughton and Adams reigns). Can't wait for the window to slam shut, regardless of whether it ends up being good or bad for us.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Roma will do anything to get rid of Destro at this point imo.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Keeping things on topic but with a slight new discussion, when was the last time you could all remember when transfers were surprising/exciting and without the now standard weeks of will he/won't be bullshit? I can't exactly pin point when it changed, but do remember things such as the Huckerby/Crouch/Harper triple loan signing in 2003, where nobody had a clue before it was announced. I also remember the Tino Asprilla to Newcastle signing, which seemed very abrupt, with his arrival in 1996 being announced live during a snow storm. Random things you remember.

Guess you can file this under 'things that have been ruined by the internet and modern mass media part 1001' (not saying there aren't benefits).


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

I think the Tevez/Mascerano or Robinho transfers were the last ones that took me by surprise.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Assaidi to us was surprising. So was Jen Chang threatening to transfer his shit into Duncan Jenkins' mailbox. Considering Assaidi was supposedly a Chang-influenced signing, the mailbox shit is probably the least bad of the two Chang moments.


----------



## BreakingNews (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

i have some BREAKING NEWS. Isco's number 22 shirt being retired at Malaga in tribute.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

*Tevez/Mascherano was the last woah where the fuck did that come from major signing out of nowhere that nobody could have called before it happened.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Andre said:


> Keeping things on topic but with a slight new discussion, when was the last time you could all remember when transfers were surprising/exciting and without the now standard weeks of will he/won't be bullshit? I can't exactly pin point when it changed, but do remember things such as the Huckerby/Crouch/Harper triple loan signing in 2003, where nobody had a clue before it was announced. I also remember the Tino Asprilla to Newcastle signing, which seemed very abrupt, with his arrival in 1996 being announced live during a snow storm. Random things you remember.
> 
> Guess you can file this under 'things that have been ruined by the internet and modern mass media part 1001' (not saying there aren't benefits).


douglas costa and vidal.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

There were articles about Vidal joining Bayern a month ago, so not really the same thing I'm on about. Don't know if the same applies to Douglas Costa.

Tevez/Mascherano is the perfect example of what I'm describing. Proper 'dropped on our doorstep, when the fuck was this sorted' deals.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Cole to Man U was another, and Cantona. but thats going back..


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Andre said:


> Keeping things on topic but with a slight new discussion, when was the last time you could all remember when transfers were surprising/exciting and without the now standard weeks of will he/won't be bullshit? I can't exactly pin point when it changed, but do remember things such as the Huckerby/Crouch/Harper triple loan signing in 2003, where nobody had a clue before it was announced. I also remember the Tino Asprilla to Newcastle signing, which seemed very abrupt, with his arrival in 1996 being announced live during a snow storm. Random things you remember.
> 
> Guess you can file this under 'things that have been ruined by the internet and modern mass media part 1001' (not saying there aren't benefits).


Raul Meireles to Pool :dozy


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



















True fact: Some woman paid £2,300 for that coat at an auction or something recently.

EDIT: Here she is



















Would bang, only if she kept the coat on while we did it



Also idk if anyone on here reads The Blizzard but a little while ago they had a big article in there about Tino, some guys went to live with him on his ranch in Colombia and he basically had all these women there and guns and shit, was pretty hilarious


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Wrong thread, feck off transfer window already.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Wasn't the Big Andy transfer completely out of the blue?

I can't really remember the exact details as those few days are just a blur now


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Even Steve Sidwell to Chelsea was mentioned like a month before it happened. I remember laughing at the story and giving it the, "yeah right" attitude.

Then all of a sudden he signs and I'm like :wee-bey


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Yanga-Mbiwa joins Lyon from Roma. Looks like Irish Jet was right all along, he is shit. Fair play.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Green Light said:


> Yanga-Mbiwa joins Lyon from Roma. Looks like Irish Jet was right all along, he is shit. Fair play.


he's not shit, just dumb.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Green Light said:


> Yanga-Mbiwa joins Lyon from Roma. Looks like Irish Jet was right all along, he is shit. Fair play.


He had to runaway from Roma, Messi embarrased him.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Mirror reckon we're close to signing Thauvin. We've already got one lightweight nancy boy with a terrible haircut in Cabella, not sure we need another tbhendo.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Green Light said:


> Mirror reckon we're close to signing Thauvin. We've already got one lightweight nancy boy with a terrible haircut in Cabella, not sure we need another tbhendo.


We are such a shambles. Need to spend big on defenders and a winger or we are destined for another year of hammerings. Man Utd and Arsenal coming up, will be bottom of the league Sept 1st.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

consider starting a website


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

do it


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Real Madrid one signing away from getting Kovacic.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Otamendi to City looks done.

Guess we'll be sticking with what we have...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Otamendi is class, will be a great buy. Valencia away was one of the hardest and one of the most pivotal victories in Barca's title run last year.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Given their start, if the citizens sign Otamendi, they will become front-runners to win the PL this year IMO.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Otamendi and De Bruyne? Good summer for City.

Chelsea probably going to panic buy Hummels this week. £60m bid?

Maybe they can get Lulz err Luiz back? They also need a fullback.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

We bought a fullback yesterday, Michael.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Papers reporting Mangala & Lopes on loan in the Otamendi deal... Jesus.. bend over why dont you.


EDIT : Couple are changing story to Mangala being pulled from part of the deal..

Valencia owe City £23.8million because they promised to make Alvaro Negredo's loan move permanent this summer and have offered them Otamendi to settle the debt. Otamendi, 27, has a £35.5million buy-out clause in his contract, but it is understood Valencia will accept a lower fee for the wantaway Argentina centre-half.

However they have knocked back Valencia's cheeky offer to let Mangala join them on a season-long loan.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

"Manchester United target Sergio Ramos has agreed to sign a new five-year deal with Real Madrid. "

what a surprise


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Skysports have just shown me a Otamendi v EliMan comparison stats from what appears to be football manager. Gotta love Skysports sources


----------



## Air Guitar Tana (Aug 17, 2015)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Mangala was awesome in first 2 games. He should stay


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

De Bruyne with a bold statement tonight. Basically promised all of the fans that he'd stay.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Meki said:


> De Bruyne with a bold statement tonight. Basically promised all of the fans that he'd stay.


Like Delph?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

He's probably waiting for Bayern next summer for real.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Joel said:


> He's probably waiting for Bayern next summer for real.


Looks like it. Wonder it we can take Gotze now instead?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Joel said:


> He's probably waiting for Bayern next summer for real.


yeah both de bruyne and klopp next year. 
the dream


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

JOEL I thought you were certain De Bruyne would sign for City before the window ends?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

his agent says theyre furious at the 'ambush' and that the transfer can still occur


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Man U linked with Ibrahimovic... oh please, the fall out between him and LVG will be epic!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Alex Sandro to Juve seems to be happening. Great signing for us.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Reports in manchester, have the Otamendi deal done. straight fee, no loans.

Denayer to be offered out on loan following his arrival/confirmation.

KDB = fuck knows.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Everton have rejected a £30m bid from Chelsea today for Stones.

Martinez has twice said that Stones isn't for sale and rejected two previous bids. Either they take the hint or they pay a David Luiz like fee.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

You'll fold at £35m.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

How long until Stones goes on strike to force the move through? :evil


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Thauvin having his medical tomorrow and Cabella going the other way on loan. Bit disappointed we've seemingly given up on him after only one season, half of which was spent under Carver.

Don't see this being a good signing for us. Also seems a bit odd to me that we apparently weren't in for Ayew because of his wage demands and yet we're gonna spend £12m on this guy. Unless it was just a matter of principle in terms of the wage structure.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Reports of Chelsea trying to Hijack the Pedro deal.... :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

Ahhhhh _there_ it is

Just one more year and Salah, Cuadrado, Pedro + their newest friend could form one hell of a bobsled team


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Rush said:


> How long until Stones goes on strike to force the move through? :evil


Well since he doesn't play for Liverpool and isn't a raging little bellend, never :lelbron3


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Saint Dick said:


> Alex Sandro to Juve seems to be happening. Great signing for us.


and to think that signing's only happening because Siqueira's move broke down didn't it?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Renegade™ said:


> and to think that signing's only happening because Siqueira's move broke down didn't it?


Seems that way. Worked out way better for us, granted Sandro is more expensive.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*

The Stones move is up to him. He can stay one more season at Everton without any pressure, get regular game-time, and possibly improve as opposed to Chelsea where he'll be under pressure and will be, I assume, rotated with Terry or Cahill.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Man U drop out the Pedro race.... tweets/stories cropping up in various places now....


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

so he's off to chelsea now


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Pedro is Chelsea-bound.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Yup pedro looks Chelsea bound. Very odd that apparently lvg just dropped interest in him, Woodward flew to barca on Monday but never did deal & left. Pedro heading to Chelsea instead €28m + €2m in add one. Only twice can I remember us with LvG saying no to a player that was Kroos (though when Madrid came along hardly like say no to them last summer) & Clyne this summer both times went with someone else instead, Matteo & Herrera. So unless we're not bothered about buying a Rw then got hope/believe have someone Else lined up play there. Weird as can't honestly say who nor can I believe us just pulling out of a deal without any reason. 

Great but from Chelsea though his Willian like but with actual end product & will track more & help out not leaving right side of Chelsea as exposed as has been as of late. Allegedly Roman was keen sign him last month but Jose wasn't sure but Man city lose forced Jose rethink & go back in for him. So pedro now going there really odd one from our PoV seemed have deal lined up month ago why sudden halt? 

I imagine Chelsea now start making moves to get stones in even if means have go to £35m mark. Man city & Swansea games must of been a bit of a wake up call to Chelsea board that needed more players in before window shuts & pedro one best buys Chelsea got made this late on in the window for a good price as well.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*



The Monster said:


> Yup pedro looks Chelsea bound. *Very odd that apparently lvg just dropped interest in him,* Woodward flew to barca on Monday but never did deal & left.


to quote Kiz "utd ending their interest in the same way i've ended mine in miranda kerr"

Its a nice cover story but it's not LVG/United losing interest here :hayden3


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

We desperately need a winger, a centreback (despite Blind doing well so far) and a striker. As long as we have someone lined up that is quality then I'm fine with that but I would have been happy with Pedro. For the price he was available though, it was a steal so I find it odd we've dropped out after being seemingly interested for weeks and it was for an area we really need to improve and add pace to. I guess it was inevitable with the way the talk had died down and nothing was progressing. 

Hope Woodward and co. have something up their sleeves.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Pedro would have been a good signing, just like Otamendi. United are killing me :mj2

We are never going to get Muller so why even bother?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Think this will see Jose switch to a 433 with Hazard - Costa - Pedro, or leave it as 4231? 

Not seen much of Pedro as an actual winger over a front 3 player, he decent there?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Fucking joke that Woodward would pay €30m for Pedro, don't believe that LvG changed his mind


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*



Rush said:


> to quote Kiz "utd ending their interest in the same way i've ended mine in miranda kerr"
> 
> Its a nice cover story but it's not LVG/United losing interest here :hayden3


It's odd one as seemed deal done for weeks even agreeing personal terms yet when came to crunch we did nothing/Chelsea came in for him. Not as if we don't have cash to burn anymore either? Ed wouldn't flown out to Barcelona on Monday for no reason that's for sure so imagine bit of both were not "interested" anymore simply put because pedro beat us to the punch so his now going to Chelsea instead.

But of Face saving from our PoV here but he would been ideal right winger for us so now we're a bit screwed so have find someone else in 2 weeks & not even going bother believing any of these muller stories. Not touched other areas may still need fix. But fair play to Chelsea though they have got a really good player on their hands with pedro he solves their need for a right winger with actual end product something Willian hasnt been able to do.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

http://boards.footymad.net/sheffieldunited-mad/2109856464/

@Andre thoughts on this rumour being true, and if it is would he still do a job for us or is he just another player we're going to sign whose legs have basically fallen off in the past couple of years without me noticing?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Man United interested in Saido Mane, I have to say that's pretty underwhelming compare to the likes of Muller and Pedro


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

from pedro to saido fucking mane :lmao

:duck
:duck
:duck
:duck
:duck
:duck
:duck
:duck
:duck
:duck
:duck
:duck















































:duck


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

:moyes8

not willing to pay £21m for a three time champions league winner, and turning our attention to a player who Southampton want £25m for who has only played 1 season in a top league


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

LvG had been playing Memphis centrally, but just recently got a terrific performance from him on the wing, which obviously means no more tinkering with Memphis anymore. It seems as though he is not dissatisfied with Mata as a false winger, though he clearly would like an upgrade there judging by his comments on Pedro previously. 

Could the rumors of the Valdes saga impacting Pedro's decision be true? I didn't like the way LvG ironed that dirty laundry out in the open, regardless of whether he was right or not. Some things better kept behind closed doors. Or, perhaps he thinks Mata would do for now and that Januzaj/Herrera/Pereira can do the job centrally (with Memphis shining on the left)? Perhaps a bit of both, with both parties "ending interest"?

Pedro would have been a great signing, but tbh, I had mixed feelings about it from the start since his arrival would have massively restricted game time for any two of Herrera, Januzaj, Pereira and Mata who would then all be fighting for the central spots. I think if Herrera slots in the middle, Mata is intelligent enough to adapt to the wing role; it wasn't all that bad last season.

Whatever it is, I hope LvG speaks out a bit on this to reduce the embarrassment level. And I don't care if Mane is the next big thing, just don't sign him simply because it would look terribly ridiculous after missing out on Pedro. After the Alves and Ramos saga (unbelievable if the club thought there was a chance in it), seeing De Gea, Valdes and Lindegaard giggling on the stands and Romero with his unchanging WTF-is-Happening facial expression every game, this little bit of news is enough to keep everyone laughing at the club's affairs until we see some results on the pitch.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Pedro is not special, but if he is anything like what he was a few years ago, then he is what we need on the right at the moment - a goal threat. 

I love Willian and have defended him so much since he has been here. But there's always so much open space on the right as he loves to drift in and defenders quite frankly do not fear him as a goal scoring option (or even as an assistant). That will have to change now if this Pedro deal happens. They won't be able able to just clog up the middle anymore and force us to play the perfect ball or for Hazard to do something special. They'll have to actually use their left back when defending us now. Pedro's signing won't just be about him, but all the current players. In theory it should create so much more space now. Which is fanastic news for Hazard and Fabregas. If Oscar continues his performance from the first game then he'll be valuable this season. I definitely think Pedro was needed more by us then United.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

I wonder if Rooney's struggles up top could have anything to do it with it. Probably not if the Mane stuff is true but I could see Van Gaal wanting to move Rooney to the AM spot and signing a proper center forward.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*










His girlfriend :banderas


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Damn I was just about to post that. 

She loves the toon.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*



Green Light said:


> His girlfriend :banderas


*Was all fuck everything after today but who cares about fitba when she is a thing in this world.*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

https://instagram.com/charlottepirroni/ She's incredible :trips8


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*



Baxter said:


> http://boards.footymad.net/sheffieldunited-mad/2109856464/
> 
> @Andre thoughts on this rumour being true, and if it is would he still do a job for us or is he just another player we're going to sign whose legs have basically fallen off in the past couple of years without me noticing?


If he can be arsed and stay injury free, he would be a great signing for you. Was our best defender in the first half of last season when Neil Adams was in charge (not saying much tbf), but was later dropped because he's not mobile enough for Alex Neil's system. Play him in a solid set up with good cover and he can be a colossus in the air and defending in his own box. Did okay on loan at Fulham by all accounts, so I'd suggest he's a still a decent championship level centre half, as long as he's not just looking to phone it in for one last pay day. League one should be easy for him if he's protected against fast strikers. Ambitious move for the blades, if true.

Would be good for us too, because it means shifting a player with reasonably high wages and freeing up some of the budget for an upgrade, which we need. Doubt he's up to the rigours of prem fitba now, even in a compact system. Hasn't been in Neil's plans, so I'm sure we're looking at moving him on.

In other news, we've been linked with Benik Afobe. He's quite the prospect based on what I saw of him at Wolves.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

LOL dont know what is funnier, some guys in redcafe and manutd forum saying Pedro is not MU quality, or the same guys thinking that Smalling is the best CB in the league


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*



Saint Dick said:


> I wonder if Rooney's struggles up top could have anything to do it with it. Probably not if the Mane stuff is true but I could see Van Gaal wanting to move Rooney to the AM spot and signing a proper center forward.


Unless there's an eleventh hour attempt at hijacking the Benzema deal, I don't really see who's available. I would think Charlie Austin would be worth a punt but there hasn't been any interest shown by them.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

WAZ (Wolfsburg paper): DeBruyne to leave Wolfsburg for #MCFC . €80m fee, €16m wage (VfL offered €11m)


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

The word coming out of Spain is that Pedro was put off LvG by the way De Gea and Valdes have been treated.

I can't really say i'm that bothered about him leaving. Maybe it's because Arda Turan has been bought in though, who is a vastly superior player. I'm more annoyed about Adama Traore going, a player with enormous potential and another example of La Masia being shunned to irrelevancy by the current board. Barca need someone else they can rely on out wide, whether it be Tello from next season or if Munir develops into anything decent. Don't expect Pedro going to the Prem to have the same impact as Alexis Sanchez, he really hasn't done much of anything in the past 2 seasons, he was absolutely woeful in front of goal last year in particular. While he won't grab tons of goals he does offer experience and is very good at tracking back, as well as being a good passer (obviously) and very comfortable and skilled on the ball. For me he's always shown his best form for Spain though so will be interesting to see how he does at Chelsea.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

can't say I'm surprised Pedro isn't a fan of the treatment DDG and Valdes have copped, and if that's his reason for not joining LvG needs to accept we need another forward now coz the window is closing sooner than later. Austin would be worth a punt and not entirely expensive, and then we can look into another too, but there really doesnt seem to be many good strikers gettable right now

really disappointed we'll miss out on Pedro, and we'll be stuck with Rooney up top in his stinker form


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

*1) There's no Benzema deal to hijack. Anyone with a brain who can look up Madrid's squad would see that. 2) Charlie Austin is not a Manchester United signing. 

The LVG blame story is a pretty easy one to make up but it would serve him right if it was a factor. He'd have played more for us but he'll play more at Chelsea then he would at Barca. He's an upgrade on Willian out wide at least. Can see Willian playing in the centre of the 3 more now as long as Oscar continues to struggle. 

We need another winger badly though. At least we'll get someone as we clearly realise this but if we think Mane is our best option then I give up. I'd say we need another striker too but really what's the point when Rooney will just start regardless of how bad he plays.*



Green Light said:


> https://instagram.com/charlottepirroni/ She's incredible :trips8


*Post of the season. Everyone else can stop trying now. Top notch creepin skills btw. *


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Welcome Otamendi. 

Looks like City had to cough up less than 10mil for him... :lol


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

If Valdes refused to play in the reserves, LvG is right to sideline him. But it could have been done in a more tactful manner than speaking about it openly, stripping Valdes of his club tie and badge, etc...dropping him would have been enough really. This seems a bit eye-for-an-eye stuff, too vindictive.

With De Gea, I am not sure I believe if he has problems with LvG. Sure, he's probably disappointed at not playing. But I think its more to do with LvG and Woodward. Seems like De Gea wants to leave, but is willing to play. LvG wants De Gea to leave this window so that he can have a settled team. Woodward does not want Dave to leave unless Real cough up a record fee. I think after the Ramos issue, LvG probably wanted De Gea gone even if Real offered a pittance, but Ed put his foot down. 

This is why LvG has taken to informing the press that De Gea said he refused to play, etc. He had already said that once before. The reason he came out again was probably to send a message to Woodward, like, "hey look, I want him gone". But don't think Woodward is budging. Think De Gea is stuck in the middle of this. 

Made-up story or not, its fairly obvious Valdes and Pedro would have been in touch. Buddies, team-mates and all that. Very likely. De Gea, not so much though.


Oh well, after the smoke's cleared with talks of Mane, Muller, etc we will probably end up signing Eva Carneiro on DD just to get even with Jose. Marquee.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

sign de bruyne and we've had the best window in europe.

txiki needed to prove himself and has gone and gotten one of the best young talents in europe and one of the best cb's in europe. just one more to go.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Yeah, nothing like spending an inordinate amount of money on 3 players to really wrap up that best transfer window trophy :evil


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Sad state of affairs for Man U when Pedro sees Park the Bus Mou, who exiled Mata and KDB for not doing their fouling chores as a more enjoyable option than LVG's no laughing allowed, no fun allowed, tie robbing, negative, pass the ball sideways against lolVilla-management.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*



Rush said:


> Yeah, nothing like spending an inordinate amount of money on 3 players to really wrap up that best transfer window trophy :evil


oh well, some do it and fail miserably.

no names.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Otamendi is brilliant business for City as much as I hate to say it. Their recruitment has been excellent this year, especially compare to some of the dross they have signed in recent years.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*



Sliver C said:


> If Valdes refused to play in the reserves, LvG is right to sideline him. But it could have been done in a more tactful manner than speaking about it openly, stripping Valdes of his club tie and badge, etc...dropping him would have been enough really. This seems a bit eye-for-an-eye stuff, too vindictive.


This issue has been cleared for some time now. Valdés posted a picture in Twitter with his ManU reserves mates after a match when Van Gaal said that.



Sliver C said:


> With De Gea, I am not sure I believe if he has problems with LvG. Sure, he's probably disappointed at not playing. But I think its more to do with LvG and Woodward. Seems like De Gea wants to leave, but is willing to play. LvG wants De Gea to leave this window so that he can have a settled team. Woodward does not want Dave to leave unless Real cough up a record fee. I think after the Ramos issue, LvG probably wanted De Gea gone even if Real offered a pittance, but Ed put his foot down.


DDG clearly wants to leave to go to Real Madrid, and LVG is butthurt that he refused staying in Manchester for 12 million a year when he would earn about 6 in Madrid. De Gea just wants out of there, feels Van Gaal has push the press against him.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634307035052552194


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

jesus christ what a saddo

it's a good thing running a club, managing players and making transfers is so easy. i dont have much time for van gaal but running utd isnt the walk in the park ferguson made it look at times.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*



Fighter Daron said:


> This issue has been cleared for some time now. Valdés posted a picture in Twitter with his ManU reserves mates after a match when Van Gaal said that.


The story in van Gaal's favor goes that he played 3 games against the big teams (which he posted on twitter), but not all of them. The truth is still up in the air. I don't think van Gaal is a maniac to immediately turn on a player he signed out of friendship (and an obvious need, admittedly) and neither do I rule out the fact that he is an eccentric character who has piss poor man management.

Doesn't matter who's right, ultimately it was bad PR for the club and it could have impacted the Pedro transfer. Still a chance we genuinely pulled out of the deal, but that is still very unlikely considering Pedro was name-dropped recently by the manager. The press conference tomorrow will be very interesting.



> DDG clearly wants to leave to go to Real Madrid, and LVG is butthurt that he refused staying in Manchester for 12 million a year when he would earn about 6 in Madrid. De Gea just wants out of there, feels Van Gaal has push the press against him.


No denying De Gea wants out and no doubt he _now_ feels that he has been unfairly treated. However, I was just saying that the De Gea issue had no impact on Pedro's decision unlike the Valdes spat which just got ugly (and hence Valdes could have warned off Pedro). van Gaal has not trashed De Gea's character or professionalism like he did Valdes in public. 

I don't think van Gaal wants De Gea around now. Its pretty clear that Woodward is the only reason we haven't caved in and sold De Gea. That's what prompted van Gaal to freeze out our best GK. Its Woodward vs van Gaal here.

Our best striker option? I don't honestly see anyone available in the market. Gotta stick Rooney up top, keep Chicharito and hope for the best.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Man U will end up selling Chicharito for way less than West Ham offered them in the winter transfer window, and end up buying an overpriced striker. So far Depay is the only who shines when he plays on the wing.

Still expect City to dominate, with Chelsea being the only one who can compete against City's attack.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Otamendi :clap

City looking to be having a pretty great window. 



Seabs said:


> *1) There's no Benzema deal to hijack. Anyone with a brain who can look up Madrid's squad would see that. 2) Charlie Austin is not a Manchester United signing.
> 
> The LVG blame story is a pretty easy one to make up but it would serve him right if it was a factor. He'd have played more for us but he'll play more at Chelsea then he would at Barca. He's an upgrade on Willian out wide at least. Can see Willian playing in the centre of the 3 more now as long as Oscar continues to struggle.
> 
> ...


I found some other pictures of her on some less reputable sites but let's not go into that :woah


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*



kimino said:


> *Man U will end up selling Chicharito for way less than West Ham offered them in the winter transfer window, and end up buying an overpriced striker.* So far Depay is the only who shines when he plays on the wing.
> 
> Still expect City to dominate, with Chelsea being the only one who can compete against City's attack.


Wouldn't be a fan of that (the underlined bit) but I can totally see it happening.

I would be very, very, shocked if United don't win against Newcastle. Hope Rooney redeems himself.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Wouldn't be a fan of that (the underlined bit) but I can totally see it happening.
> 
> I would be very, very, shocked if United don't win against Newcastle. Hope Rooney redeems himself.


Chicharito is another smokescreen from LVG, he bashed Hernandez when he was at Madrid, he told him there was no place for him in Man U, after Falcao flop and the money spent on transfers, he now wants him as a 2nd striker, thats BS, Hernandez has proved himself already in 2 top teams that when he gets enough minutes he will always score (his goal/min ratio is amazing). 

Shame that LVG will not give him a fair chance since he will play with 1 striker and he seems to rely a lot in Fellaini, Hernandez is actually the best Striker "right now" in Man U, he has pace, moves frequently giving more trouble to the other team deffensive line (that way depay, adnan etc... will have a little for freedom). 

Actually Hernandez left a good impression on Madrid Fans (who arent pleased that easy).

One of the problem of Man Utd right now is that the name "Manchester United" isnt appealing for big names dont know if its LVG or Man Utd last year performances, they need to reach at least semi finals in UCL to become more attractive for those kind of players.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Chelsea made an offer for Anthony Martial?



kimino said:


> Chicharito is another smokescreen from LVG, he bashed Hernandez when he was at Madrid, he told him there was no place for him in Man U, after Falcao flop and the money spent on transfers, he now wants him as a 2nd striker, thats BS, Hernandez has proved himself already in 2 top teams that when he gets enough minutes he will always score (his goal/min ratio is amazing).


Some folks say he is mediocre, but he's a pretty good striker.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Everton have met the release clause for Andriy Yarmolenko.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634429457843908608


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

van Gaal's comments in his press conference do not suggest that he was the one who pulled the plug on the Pedro deal

edit: actually upon reading more quotes, he suggests that a deal could have been easily done because the clause in Pedro's contract, so could suggest he didn't want him


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*



CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634429457843908608


it's funny that 75% of those guys we never even went for anyways


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*



Renegade™ said:


> it's funny that 75% of those guys we never even went for anyways


There reports from very reliable sources you bid for Bale, Muller, Pedro, Ramos and had entered talks with Otamendi and an apparent bid for Kane (although this had mixed sources)

bit more than 25% you did go for lol.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Reliable sources is absolute bollocks so don't use that as part of a discussion.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

And to think I really wanted us to have Coleman at left back and Muller in centre mid :moyes8


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*



Renegade™ said:


> it's funny that 75% of those guys we never even went for anyways


tsssst, I actually prefer my renegades unsalted


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

you've seen an unsalty renegade? Pretty rare that :brodgers


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*



Vader said:


> Reliable sources is absolute bollocks so don't use that as part of a discussion.


Don't be too bitter, you'll sign a fully established international to replace Di Maria.

David Cotterill. He might be turned to move from Birmingham to Salford.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*










:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Pedro takes #17 , knocking Baba to #6 (Baba originally took #17 ). Strange as #3 is available, but maybe Baba has seen the recent treatment to #3 's by Mourinho and avoided it like a plague.

I don't usually look too much into squad numnbers, but I thought if we got Stones we'd have given him the #6 , so maybe we've admitted defeat on that one.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634793911274356736
This guy :haha


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

@Joel I'm not usually irrational when it comes to football (unless you count supporting Norwich as that), but I have a weird thing when it comes to shirt numbers. For example, seeing Gary Hooper wearing our number 11 drives me nuts.

Should be:

1 GK
2 RB
3 LB
4 CM/CDM
5 CB
6 CB
7 RW RM RAM
8 CM/CAM
9 CF/false 9/false titties
10 CF/number ten role evil)
11 LW/LM/LAM

Imo, of course. Could negotiate between 4 and 6 for CM/CM, but even that's at a push. Obviously a 3-5-2 fucks that all up a tad.

Baba needs to ut for choosing 3 over 6 :no: Inb4 "yeah, but Roberto Carlos!"

*Puts sensible hat back on*


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

4 being CM is a modern thing, no? I'd rather have DM be 6 and 4 and 5 as CBs.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Bobby Moore wore the number 6, a long time before it was cool to be a centre "half". That will do for me. Nobby Stiles wore number 4 as a MF destroyer.

Not that an Irishman would know much about fitba World Cup finals :evil


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

In total agreeance with that number to position list, @Andre . Things so sacred as these should not be fucked around with. This is probably the only thing England used to do well (during the Sven era anyway). 

Boulahrouz and Sidwell running around with the Chelsea #9 used to infuriate me. It's not pure. No wonder we haven't had a good #9 since. 

Anark; Guardiola, Makelele, Vieira, Fabregas, Gerrard (for England)... I definitely associate #4 as a CM/DM number.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

i bow down to your superior knowledge of the one world cup final your country was involved in last century



Joel said:


> Anark; Guardiola, Makelele, Vieira, Fabregas, Gerrard (for England)... I definitely associate #4 as a CM/DM number.


Yeah, they're all modern dudes, which was my point, which was already refuted by Andre anyway so nevermind.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Gallas wearing 10 for Arsenal :moyes5


...and as much as I love him, Huckerby wearing 6 for Norwich. WRONG. WRONG. WRONG!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

let us never forget zamorano's 1+8


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634824818857242624
:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

SUN EXCLUSIVE also saying we agreed a £69m fee for THE POG.

IT'S ON.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Sun also saying we've made a £250m bid for Jimmy Grimble. Let's do it.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Wouldn't be surprised at all if Chelsea went for Pogba, I'd prefer him to come to City as the natural heir to Toure. 

United getting Neymar is as likely to happen as City signing Messi. Barcelona won't sell when they can't get a replacement until 2016 and having already sold Pedro.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

We probably did go in for him. But we're not getting him and I doubt we were even close. Juve will keep him this season and he'll be off to Barca next summer.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*



Joel said:


> We probably did go in for him. But we're not getting him and I doubt we were even close. Juve will keep him this season and he'll be off to Barca next summer.


See, I think he'll up in England rather in Spain. Just can't see him at Barca.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

If all these transfer rumors were true, then United would have Muller, Bale, Otamendi, Pedro and now Neymar (I'm probably forgetting some names as well).

I'm not even going to get my hopes up on this one. Even if Barca were willing to sell (which won't happen), I highly doubt Neymar would be interested in moving anyway.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

meanwhile at Arsenal...


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

^

... We've signed cohesion?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*



Razor King said:


> ^
> 
> ... We've signed cohesion?


doesn't really sound like an unknown French teenager to me :fergie



MrEvans said:


> There reports from very reliable sources you bid for Bale, Muller, Pedro, Ramos and had entered talks with Otamendi and an apparent bid for Kane (although this had mixed sources)
> 
> bit more than 25% you did go for lol.


"reliable sources"

:lol

or maybe, just maybe, journo's made it up to get some website hits/sell papers? yeah, that seems more like it


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

ffs double


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Sale of De Bruyne gonna hit Wolfsburg hard. On the other hand, will probably make City unstoppable in the Prem.

Not many out there in terms of replacements either.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Seriously when did De Bruyne turn into Figo? i mean he's a talented player but is he that good. He failed hard @ Chelsea too...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

He didn't fail hard at Chelsea. He just wasn't the right fit. Also, we've seen for Belgium that him and Hazard never have great games together. Both kind of need the team built around them. Hazard clearly is the more talented one, so it was best for De Bruyne to go. Only thing that sucks is £16m looks a crap price now.

It doesn't makes City unstoppable at all. He brings creativity to their team. Creativity they already have... I'm sure he'll be brilliant for them, but I don't think it's going to change _that _ much. It probably cuts down Silva's touches in half more than anything else, which may not be great, as he's better than KDB. If they bought Pogba for example, that would make them close to unstoppable as a world class CM probably makes them a complete team.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*



Renegade™ said:


> Or maybe, just maybe, journo's made it up to get some website hits/sell papers? yeah, that seems more like it


ManU did really try to sign Ramos and Pedro, I don't know about the others.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

So much for Arsenal fans thinking they were signing Benzema...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635844916896264193


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

yay balo is fucking off back to milan 

sorry fanjaws


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635885961625346049
Looks like someone wants to speed up the City move


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

So desperate for a striker...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*



united_07 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635885961625346049
> Looks like someone wants to speed up the City move


Papers in Belgium report that De Bruyne will have his Medical this week, and Wolfsburg will signs Dennis Praet from Anderlecht as his replacement.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

De Bruyne to United sounds like a back-up plan for his agent to speed up the transfer after Bayern publicly declared they are not interested. But I wouldn't rule out a 10% possibility of a panic buy (City owns the other 90%). Haven't seen him much, but apparently he can also play RW and who wouldn't want a proper #10 who could potentially be as good as or do a better job than Mata?

A perfect signing for United in terms of paying back for the Chelsea chants over Pedro, and also sticking it to City. A more realistic option rather than getting Neymarred and Mullered to death in the transfer market. Over to Woodward now.


----------



## FightOwensFight (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*



Memento Mori said:


> Papers in Belgium report that De Bruyne will have his Medical this week, and Wolfsburg will signs *Dennis Praet* from Anderlecht as his replacement.


If Praet is De Bruyne's replacement Wolfsburg will struggle to finish top 4 this season, Koln and Schalke will be tough competition for them without De Bruyne for that final Champions League place.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*



FightOwensFight said:


> If Praet is De Bruyne's replacement Wolfsburg will struggle to finish top 4 this season, Koln and Schalke will be tough competition for them without De Bruyne for that final Champions League place.


They could always push Maxi Arnold back to the #10 .

And Koln? Wat


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

united buying de bruyne would hardly be sticking it to us. it'd be shit but it's not like it's an area we're short in.

fully expecting him to be in sky blue by the end of the window though. just a matter of paying up.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Illaramendi close to a return to Sociedad under the MOYESIAH :moyes2

yeah the KDB stuff seems like it's been generated to speed up City bidding again and signing him

Muller & Neymar rumours :lol

Sky Sports article suggested we would bid 240 MILLION FOR HIM :lmao :lmao :lmao

Balotelli to Milan doesn't really surprise me, he could do well there, depends if he can finally get his head right


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

United being used to help get KDB's move done quicker :mj2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

john SNAKE stones turning his back on honourable everton to end his career on the bench of chelsea, cos he's in it purely for the money.

just some of the musings i expect stones to face. would be a crime against humanity if he was coming to us.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Chelsea's first game after the window closes is at Goodison against Everton. 

Hope the little judas breaks his legs in the first minute after signing for 40m.

It's too late to sell him, we won't be able to get the players needed at this stage and teams will mug us knowing we have money to spend.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...tml?ITO=1490&ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490




> Lewis Grabban went AWOL from Norwich’s team hotel after Canaries manager Alex Neil told him he was a substitute for their Capital One Cup tie with Rotherham.
> 
> The forward, who is desperate to return to Bournemouth before the transfer window closes, fled the hotel without telling team-mates or the manager that he was leaving.
> 
> Bournemouth submitted a third formal offer to Norwich chief executive David McNally for £5.2million on Tuesday morning, with £1m in incentives if Eddie Howe’s team remain in the Barclays Premier League.


What an utter Jeb end.

Unless Eddie Howe knows some secret from having worked with him before, I've no idea why he wants to sign this mediocre moody prick. A big reason why we missed out on automatic promotion, due to his senseless red card at Rotherham. Couldn't even be arsed to run in the playoff final as a sub after Jerome ran himself into the ground, which would have been the bear minimum in making it up. Arsehole. :frustrate

Was average in the championship last season, save for a half dozen game spell where he looked good. One of the worst strikers when it comes to finishers that I've seen in pro fitba at a decent level, possibly worse than Leon McKenzie and Trevor Benjamin (ok maybe too far). Only scores tap ins (most which are rebounds from sitters he's already missed), scruff ins off his arse and pens.

If we can make a profit on this tit I will be ECSTATIC. Fuckern ECSTATIC. I'd drive the cunt to Bournemouth myself, even without a license, if there's a packet of frazzles in it for me.

Get him and fatty Hooper out of the club this week for a combined £10M and that will be good business if we add it to the remaining transfer budget, meaning we could possibly spend £25M on two QUALITY strikers.

Failing that we end up playing RVW as a lone striker if Jerome gets injured. LEL.

/angry paragraphs

P.S: From wrath of the Barclay: "Grabban prob missed the team bus, misses most things" :banderas


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Balotelli to Milan.
If he scores less than 10 goals during his loan, I'll leave the site forever.
That's how confident I am in him.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Look at Milan's strikers. He'll be about third choice. Especially when he carries on being shit.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*



Vader said:


> Look at Milan's strikers. He'll be about third choice. Especially when he carries on being shit.


Milan seem to play with 2 up top if we go by pre-season. So he'll get his chances if he shows anything in training.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Stones will sign for Fulham for £6m in 3 years after failing at Chelsea and not staying at Everton.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*



Fanjawi said:


> Balotelli to Milan.
> If he scores less than 10 goals during his loan, I'll leave the site forever.
> That's how confident I am in him.


He'll be lucky to get 5 tbh, he is utter dross.

Although if he does prove you wrong, I wish you well in your future endeavors


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

digne to roma on loan
kurzawa to psg
coentrao to monaco on loan


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Son to Spurs rumours floating about Germany. What the actual fuck?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*



Memento Mori said:


> Son to Spurs rumours floating about Germany. What the actual fuck?


apparently having a medical now according to sky germany


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Not sure why Leverkusen would sell one of their starters (and major marketing talents) this late in the season. They must rate Brandt very highly.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

John Stones starts for Everton tonight because apparently, he plays for Everton.

*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Haven't Norwich been linked to this guy, @Andre ??

https://twitter.com/BBCSporf/status/636518026209267712

Top ravin'.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

BREAKING: Kevin de Bruyne wechselt für €74m plus bis zu €6m Boni zu Manchester City, berichtet die WAZ. #WOB 
WAZ | Heute erfolgte der Durchbruch in den Verhandlungen, morgen oder übermorgen folgen Unterschrift und Vorstellung. #WOB 

Seems all but done.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Man City about to make another signing, and United still haven't got a new CB or a new striker :cry


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*



Kiz said:


> digne to roma on loan
> kurzawa to psg
> coentrao to monaco on loan


Can't believe none of them wanted Enrique. :brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Roberto Martinez - "Money can't buy you everything in life. Stones is not for sale, not at all" 

Expecting him to be sold for less than the 30m Chelsea last offered with about 30 seconds left before the window closes. :ken


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636654634338242560
#CutForStones 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636653791765508096
:rollins

Roberto Martinez is the man to rise above chelsea and defeat the authority.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

The 'football authorities' will look at it, then look at their bank accounts and decide Stones should go to Chelsea and Everton are the ones at fault.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Thiago extends till 2019 acc to Bild.

yay


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

So Liverpool fans ran off Sterling and now Everton fans are trying to run off Stones. Are people from Liverpool just naturally stupid or are they under some sort of illusion that they're actually still big clubs?


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*



Mr. Fusion said:


> Man City about to make another signing, and United still haven't got a new CB or a new striker :cry


Not too fussed if Herrera, Schneiderlin and Schweinsteiger start. That midfield along with Memphis and Mata has enough goals in it and there is Afro as the back-up. Rooney will bang in his usual 12-15 atleast, I am sure of that. Remember last season's best games - 3-0 vs Spurs, 2-1 vs Pool, 3-1 vs Villa and 4-2 vs City - this squad does have goals in it.

There is a distinct lack of quality in the market. Griezmann is too pricey, both Kane and Lacazette still need to prove themselves (and are pricey as well), Higuain is suspect in big games and anyone else will be of no help.

City have made signings nobody else was in for, and overpaid at that. Sterling, De Bruyne and Otamendi - can't think of another club which competed with City for their signatures. We certainly didn't need these 3 (well, except for Otamendi perhaps) - Herrera can probably do a job as a #10 on a level better than De Bruyne if used properly. As it is, I think City will use De Bruyne on the right and it won't be a massive difference from us using Mata there.

A CB would have been nice, but LvG's obsession with "footedness" made him pass on Otamendi. Hope we get Laporte next summer. Still, there is decent depth to push for a 2nd spot with the squad we currently have.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*



Sliver C said:


> City have made signings nobody else was in for, and overpaid at that. Sterling, De Bruyne and Otamendi - can't think of another club which competed with City for their signatures. We certainly didn't need these 3 (well, except for Otamendi perhaps) - Herrera can probably do a job as a #10 on a level better than De Bruyne if used properly. As it is, I think City will use De Bruyne on the right and it won't be a massive difference from us using Mata there.
> 
> A CB would have been nice, but LvG's obsession with "footedness" made him pass on Otamendi. Hope we get Laporte next summer. Still, there is decent depth to push for a 2nd spot with the squad we currently have.


We got Otamendi for less than 10mil cash. Valencia still owe the money for Negrado.

I like Herrera quite a bit unfortunately LVG seems not to.. he gives you the driving running from mid you need.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*



Impolite said:


> So Liverpool fans ran off Sterling and now Everton fans are trying to run off Stones. Are people from Liverpool just naturally stupid or are they under some sort of illusion that they're actually still big clubs?


How the fuck did both sets of fans run off both players?

Both players made their intentions known that they wanted to leave before the fans got mad, not the other way around

Some Liverpool fans were a bit mad about Sterling wanting nearly 200k a week, but if you think that THAT drove him out of the club then :eyeroll


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

You're not from Liverpool, DA. Don't defend the inbreds.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*



wkdsoul said:


> I like Herrera quite a bit unfortunately LVG seems not to.. he gives you the driving running from mid you need.


That will change eventually. The stubborn old man shows a tendency to listen to reason after awhile. Herrera will be a regular.

Of course, the next summer it will be the same Muller/Galactico #10 drama as usual though even if Herrera does well.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Laporte would be lovely and any decent striker capable of 10-15 goals too. this is why we should've never sold RVP just yet or better yet, only loaned out Welbeck last season so he could slot back into the team now.

Rooney, Hernandez & Wilson with Fellaini stuck in there too isn't gonna fulfil me with confidence for this season


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*



Vader said:


> You're not from Liverpool, DA. Don't defend the inbreds.


Mods???


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*



Impolite said:


> So Liverpool fans ran off Sterling and now Everton fans are trying to run off Stones. Are people from Liverpool just naturally stupid or are they under some sort of illusion that they're actually still big clubs?


Hello m7.

Care to explain how Everton fans are trying to run off Stones? 

If your reason behind it is the video of the *ONE* Everton fan calling him a fucking rat, I suggest you plonk yourself in the nearest bin and watch the match from yesterday when all the Everton fans minus the one tit who called him a fucking rat, proceeded to clap Stones when he had the ball, and chanted fuck off mourinho all night.

There is a video on Twitter of all the Everton clapping Stones off the pitch at the end of the game, if I weren't so embarrassed of being seen using this forum I'd post the video and pipe you rar down yer little wool.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*



Sliver C said:


> Not too fussed if Herrera, Schneiderlin and Schweinsteiger start. That midfield along with Memphis and Mata has enough goals in it and there is Afro as the back-up. Rooney will bang in his usual 12-15 atleast, I am sure of that. Remember last season's best games - 3-0 vs Spurs, 2-1 vs Pool, 3-1 vs Villa and 4-2 vs City - this squad does have goals in it.
> 
> There is a distinct lack of quality in the market. Griezmann is too pricey, both Kane and Lacazette still need to prove themselves (and are pricey as well), Higuain is suspect in big games and anyone else will be of no help.
> 
> ...


I'm still worried about our defence. Blind and Smalling is doing good so far, but what is gonna happen when they come up against the likes of City and Chelsea's attacks? 

The midfield is great, but we still need an addition up front and at the back. If we had Otamendi or Ramos I would be feeling a lot more confident.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636886727219658752
What an arsehole fpalm

Can't wait until we bin this scruffy prat. Worried that we will keep him and let him rot in the reserves though...


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*

Looks like Stones is staying at Everton, cheer up though Chelsea fans i hear Jonny Evans is available


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*

2015 and slavery STILL exists :no:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*

Markovic to Fenerbahce on loan. No idea why he can't stick around and play Europa League, but if he's being loaned to Turkey then I'm guessing we have no plans to use him in the future. A shame, because he's raw but still shows quite a bit of potential.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*

Seems like a mistake especially with Lallana's fitness issues and Ibe being less than convincing so far.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



> BREAKING NEWS
> 
> Everton hope to complete signings of Ramiro Funes Mori and Leandro Rodriguez today.


 @Marty



> BORINI TO WATFORD?
> 
> Watford have entered the race to sign Fabio Borini from Liverpool, according to Sky in Italy.
> 
> ...


take him pls


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*



united_07 said:


> Looks like Stones is staying at Everton, cheer up though Chelsea fans *i hear Jonny Evans is available*


Not anymore :brodgers. 

Seems like he's WBA bound


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*

Looks like we may finish the transfer window with a net spend closes to £0 if evans and valdes leave, or possibly even making a profit. As can't see anyone coming in before Tuesday, if that is the case hopefully Januzaj stays and doesn't go out on loan.

Think Blind playing well at centre back has probably lessened the need for one to come in.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*

NET SPEND, TALK ABOUT THE NET SPEND


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*

Glazernomics



Cunts.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



Joel said:


> 2015 and slavery STILL exists :no:


Just think how good you could have been with Modric.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*

I'm glad Stones isn't going to Chelscum but I hope he doesn't play against us tomorrow.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*

Chelscum


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



Joel said:


> Chelscum


Racist fans
Racist captain
Owner that made his fortune at the expense of the Russian people and laundered his cash by buying CFC.

So, yeah.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



bálorisayiddo said:


> Racist fans
> Racist captain
> Owner that made his fortune at the expense of the Russian people and laundered his cash by buying CFC.
> 
> So, yeah.


excellent post fam, keep it up


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*

Chelscum
Harry Kane mark
Balor is a yiddo


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*

I'm a Spurs fan, what's your point?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*

I don't have a point, balor is a yiddo. I'm just a silly Chelscum fan.

Enjoy the sports section.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*

we ola toivonen now. that one sort of came about out of nowhere


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*

Cookie Monster??????

Btw Joel the Mail reckon Chelsea are in for Abdennour now.

We've been linked with him for ages although I always thought it was a bit of a weird one because apparently the interested teams were Barca, Juventus and then.....Us and Villa. Quite a drop off :hmm:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*

I've only saw him against Arsenal in the CL and I thought he played well. But to make a judgment on whether he is what we need and if he would fit in here, I'd need to have seen more of him. The more I think of it, the more I realise Stones was the perfect fit for us. And I won't be surprised if no defender comes in and we go back for him next summer.

We really need a midfielder who can play in the two when Fabregas is being garbage. In fact, Matic has been just as garbage for quite a while now. It's worrying.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



Green Light said:


> Cookie Monster??????
> 
> Btw Joel the Mail reckon Chelsea are in for Abdennour now.
> 
> We've been linked with him for ages although I always thought it was a bit of a weird one because apparently the interested teams were Barca, Juventus and then.....Us and Villa. Quite a drop off :hmm:



I'm not even sure they need another CB. If I was Mourinho I would have kept Felipe Luis, played Azpilicueta at RB and Ivanovic in the middle.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*

Ivanovic isn't good in the middle. Or on the right.

Looking at City's squad (including KDB), if they do not win the league and at least make the quarters of the CL, that is a massive, massive failure.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*

kingsley coman to bayern is happening


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



Joel said:


> Ivanovic isn't good in the middle. Or on the right.
> 
> Looking at City's squad (including KDB), if they do not win the league and at least make the quarters of the CL, that is a massive, massive failure.


They're not horrendous expectations for our squad before this summer window. We should do it with ease (opponents depending for first round of UCL).


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*

It's amazing to think that under Sheikh Mansour, City have never got to a CL quarter final. Even Spurs have managed it in that time. I think they'll make the semis at least this season though.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: THE SUMMER OF NO ONE WANTING TO TRANSFER TO UNITED THREAD*



Memento Mori said:


> Son to Spurs rumours floating about Germany. What the actual fuck?





Kiz said:


> apparently having a medical now according to sky germany





Memento Mori said:


> Not sure why Leverkusen would sell one of their starters (and major marketing talents) this late in the season. They must rate Brandt very highly.


Done deal pending a permit and international clearance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637187983255408640


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



bálorisayiddo said:


> Racist fans
> Racist captain
> Owner that made his fortune at the expense of the Russian people and laundered his cash by buying CFC.
> 
> So, yeah.


You're going to fit right in here, I can tell.

So, Chelsea signing a Chinese international player, seemingly purely for merchandise/promotion purposes as he'd never cut it in the Prem. I wonder what silly wages they're going to toss at him.

(As to what I'm doing in this thread at this point I'm filling in time because Aberdeen's transfer window is over unless some Championship club decides they want Jonny Hayes)

edit: not content with gutting Dundee Utd, Celtic have decided to rob the other Scottish teams of their decent players too, as they try to sign Ryan Christie from Inverness.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



bálorisayiddo said:


> It's amazing to think that under Sheikh Mansour, City have never got to a CL quarter final. Even Spurs have managed it in that time. I think they'll make the semis at least this season though.


City have only been in the UCL the past 4 years. He bought City in Sep '08.

We finished 10th in the season he bought us, 5th the following season then we finished 3rd and won the FA Cup. 11/12 season was our first season in the UCL and finished 3rd in a group alongside Bayern and Napoli. 

City have stabilised and made excellent progression as a team not used to European football or success. Look at Liverpool, Newcastle, Spurs. European football completely messes them up and either one of them suffers as a result of inability to play both competitions.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



MrEvans said:


> City have only been in the UCL the past 4 years. He bought City in Sep '08.
> 
> We finished 10th in the season he bought us, 5th the following season then we finished 3rd and won the FA Cup. 11/12 season was our first season in the UCL and finished 3rd in a group alongside Bayern and Napoli.
> 
> City have stabilised and made excellent progression as a team not used to European football or success. Look at Liverpool, Newcastle, Spurs. European football completely messes them up and either one of them suffers as a result of inability to play both competitions.


You have the biggest net spend in world football over the last ten years. There is really no excuse for not progressing beyond the last 16 of the CL. Even in the Europa League you've never managed anything which would make me pretty embarrassed if I was a City fan.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



bálorisayiddo said:


> You have the biggest net spend in world football over the last ten years. There is really no excuse for not progressing beyond the last 16 of the CL. Even in the Europa League you've never managed anything which would make me pretty embarrassed if I was a City fan.


£100m+ in one season and you're still in mid-table.
Don't talk to me about spending big and lack of success mate.

We've only been in the Europa League twice under Sheikh Mansour, 10/11 and 11/12 after 3rd place finish in the UCL group stage.

We have been disappointing in the UCL, but 2 Premier League wins, FA Cup win, FA Cup final and a League Cup trophy. It's not been embarrassing at all.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



Joel said:


> Chelscum


Somebody call the banter brigade.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*

Evans has been a good player but never really stepped up like it looked he would after his 2011-12 form. gone on to have some absolute mares (albeit our entire backline did last season with the 3-5-2 rubbish) and he's just stagnated. all the best to him, think a move to WBA will be good for him. Valdes to Besiktas too apparently.

LAPORTE PLZ, as well as Blind has played at CB, he's not a natural one and when the eventual injuries to Carrick & Bastian come, we'll need him in CM anyways


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*

Evans vs the wind at Stoke was one of my favourite duels last season.

That was all that happened at Stoke last season that I remember though. Yep. That's it.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



MrEvans said:


> £100m+ in one season and you're still in mid-table.
> Don't talk to me about spending big and lack of success mate.
> 
> We've only been in the Europa League twice under Sheikh Mansour, 10/11 and 11/12 after 3rd place finish in the UCL group stage.
> ...


I'm specifically talking about European football, I know you've been successful domestically. 

In the summer we spent £100m we sold about £120m worth of players, because in the real world clubs have to sell before they can buy. (Imagine that? Spending money you earn instead of oil money that has nothing to do with football)

And 5th isn't mid-table. Over the last 5 or 6 seasons we've finished above Liverpool, Man Utd, Chelsea, Man City which is an overachievement if anything.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



BkB Hulk said:


> Evans vs the wind at Stoke was one of my favourite duels last season.
> 
> That was all that happened at Stoke last season that I remember though. Yep. That's it.


6-1 

8*D


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



bálorisayiddo said:


> I'm specifically talking about European football, I know you've been successful domestically.
> 
> In the summer we spent £100m we sold about £120m worth of players, because in the real world clubs have to sell before they can buy. (Imagine that? Spending money you earn instead of oil money that has nothing to do with football)
> 
> And 5th isn't mid-table. Over the last 5 or 6 seasons we've finished above Liverpool, Man Utd, Chelsea, Man City which is an overachievement if anything.


You were using money spent as a reason for failures in Europe to be embarrassing. What you've earned back from departing players isn't relevant to the point you were originally making.

Yes, you have finished above Liverpool, Utd, Chelsea and City the past few seasons (only above Chelsea / Utd / City once each time though) and what do you have to show from it other than a positive net spend and a single 4th placed finish.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



MrEvans said:


> You were using money spent as a reason for failures in Europe to be embarrassing. What you've earned back from departing players isn't relevant to the point you were originally making.
> 
> Yes, you have finished above Liverpool, Utd, Chelsea and City the past few seasons (only above Chelsea / Utd / City once each time though) and what do you have to show from it other than a positive net spend and a single 4th placed finish.


I specified *net* spend, so money earned back is entirely relevant. 

If UEFA had some balls and enforced Financial Fair Play properly then City and Chelsea would be nowhere and we'd be in the Champions League every season.

Real football fans don't buy the Sky rhetoric that City are a big club, you'll always be seen as a yo-yo club associated with players like Shaun Goater and John Macken.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



bálorisayiddo said:


> I specified *net* spend, so money earned back is entirely relevant.
> 
> If UEFA had some balls and enforced Financial Fair Play properly then City and Chelsea would be nowhere and we'd be in the Champions League every season.
> 
> Real football fans don't buy the Sky rhetoric that City are a big club, you'll always be seen as a yo-yo club associated with players like Shaun Goater and John Macken.


Please, enlighten me how net spend (and I mean net spend, not normal expenditure, the net spend) is relevant to City's lack of success in Europe and it's reasons for it be embarrassing?

That last paragraph is just silly, behave yourself.


Edit: Still laughing at how you need FFP and UEFA to help you qualify for Europe because Spurs are always going to be a 'nearly there' club. You'll be finishing 10th-11th in a few seasons, then relegated a couple after that. You'll become the new Aston Villa.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



MrEvans said:


> Please, enlighten me how net spend (and I mean net spend, not normal expenditure, the net spend) is relevant to City's lack of success in Europe and it's reasons for it be embarrassing?
> 
> That last paragraph is just silly, behave yourself.
> 
> ...


Aston Villa have never been relegated from PL. Unlike You.
Aston Villa have won the European Cup. Unlike you.

Your net spend (the highest in the world) is indicative of Mansour's outside investment because it shows that you spend far more money than you make through revenue. You don't have to operate like a normal business because you're sugar daddy will simply write off any debt. Do you see how that gives you an unfair advantage?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> kingsley coman to bayern is happening


wat @Memento Mori ???

Read reports its a €8m loan with option to buy for around €20m.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



bálorisayiddo said:


> Aston Villa have never been relegated from PL. Unlike You.
> Aston Villa have won the European Cup. Unlike you.
> 
> Your net spend (the highest in the world) is indicative of Mansour's outside investment because it shows that you spend far more money than you make through revenue. You don't have to operate like a normal business because you're sugar daddy will simply write off any debt. Do you see how that gives you an unfair advantage?


Um, City have European Cup Winners Cup win in 1970, I thank you very much.

But that's not what I asked you. I asked what relevance net spend has to do with our history in the UCL and why it's embarrassing. Not what our net spend indicates.

I think you're just salty.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



MrEvans said:


> Um, City have European Cup Winners Cup win in 1970, I thank you very much.
> 
> But that's not what I asked you. I asked what relevance net spend has to do with our history in the UCL and why it's embarrassing. Not what our net spend indicates.
> 
> I think you're just salty.


_The_ European cup. As in the Champions League. Villa won it. You can't get beyond the last 16 with unlimited money.

The fact that you can spend all the money you like without having having to balance the books gives you a massive advantage that you haven't managed to utilise. No one has a higher net spend yet you can't get to a quarter final. That is a massive failure. Buying CL success is embarrassing, trying to buy CL success and still failing is utterly humiliating for City.

The only respectable City fans are the ones that gave up over the last decade because they realised that their success had nothing to do with football.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



bálorisayiddo said:


> _The_ European cup. As in the Champions League. Villa won it. You can't get beyond the last 16 with unlimited money.
> 
> The fact that you can spend all the money you like without having having to balance the books gives you a massive advantage that you haven't managed to utilise. No one has a higher net spend yet you can't get to a quarter final. That is a massive failure. Buying CL success is embarrassing, trying to buy CL success and still failing is utterly humiliating for City.
> 
> The only respectable City fans are the ones that gave up over the last decade because they realised that their success had nothing to do with football.


Yes, but what has the NET spend got to do with it? Spurs net spend is positive and Spurs are still rubbish. 

And City have only had one embarrassing UCL season which was when we were winless in the group against Madrid, Dortmund and AJAX. Our past couple of seasons have been steady growth and good performances against top clubs whilst also succeeding domestically.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



MrEvans said:


> Yes, but what has the NET spend got to do with it? Spurs net spend is positive and Spurs are still rubbish.
> 
> And City have only had one embarrassing UCL season which was when we were winless in the group against Madrid, Dortmund and AJAX. Our past couple of seasons have been steady growth and good performances against top clubs whilst also succeeding domestically.


Our net spend is not positive.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



bálorisayiddo said:


> Our net spend is not positive.


Okay, fair enough. Thought it was positive.

Net spend really has no relevance to success or expectations (this is the point I'm trying to make). 

Money spent on fees for players, yes. Players with high fee's come with expectations and thus so does the team. Should City be performing better in the UCL? Yes. Has what's happened so far been embarrassing? Not at all. 

What's embarrassing is £26m on Soldado and £30m on Lamela.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



MrEvans said:


> Okay, fair enough. Thought it was positive.
> 
> Net spend really has no relevance to success or expectations (this is the point I'm trying to make).
> 
> ...


Every team have their fair share of flops. And for every Soldado and Lamela their is a Bale (£7m), Lloris (£11m), Eriksen (£10M), Kane (Free). I get your point though.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



bálorisayiddo said:


> Every team have their fair share of flops. And for every Soldado and Lamela their is a Bale (£7m), Lloris (£11m), Eriksen (£10M), Kane (Free). I get your point though.


Santa Cruz (£17.5m) Jo (£19m)

then...

Kompany (£6m)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*

lmao NET SPEND

sure youre not a regular on arsenal tv


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*

hey. leave our awesome tv publication out of this...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> kingsley coman to bayern is happening


woot woot



Lawls said:


> wat @Memento Mori ???
> 
> Read reports its a €8m loan with option to buy for around €20m.


multiple reports going around. 8 mil loan with 20 option to buy. 3 mil loan with 25 option to buy. 20 mil direct buy this summer.

Juve is our new feeder club.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*

8 mil for a loan? :lol

you'd want to hope there was an option to buy at the end of that


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*

Liverpool fans: verdict on Ryan McLaughlin? Is he any good? Apparently he's signed with us on loan.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Manchester City ready to smash British record for Chelsea flop (who only started two league games): THE £60M REJECT*



Renegade™ said:


> JOEL I thought you were certain De Bruyne would sign for City before the window ends?


I need not doubt myself again.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*

joel i thought you said in the catbox that we couldnt afford de bruyne after we signed sterling

he has landed at manchester airport


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



> LIVERPOOL AND INTER IN BORINI TALKS
> 
> Sky sources understand Liverpool and Inter Milan remain in talks over Fabio Borini.
> 
> Inter have offered the club £6m and Borini a four-year deal.


pls


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



Kiz said:


> joel i thought you said in the catbox that we couldnt afford de bruyne after we signed sterling
> 
> he has landed at manchester airport


No. I said you couldn't afford to buy Sterling, De Bruyne and Pogba.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



Joel said:


> No. I said you couldn't afford to buy Sterling, De Bruyne and Pogba.


pogba is on the plane with kdb.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



MrEvans said:


> pogba is on the plane with kdb.


you wish m8


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*

Looks like we're going to win the moral trophy sooner than expected.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



Lawls said:


> you wish m8


i really do :terry1


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



KENNY said:


> pls


Be nice to actually get some money in and not another loan deal.

Lucas is allegedly staying now, with Liverpool having pulled the plug on a deal to Besiktas. The rumour is that it's because Illarramendi decided to go to Sociedad instead of us.

We should use Lucas more anyway when he's fit, i never get why we seem to always start with Allen over him, apart from maybe manager bias.

Hope Markovic does well out on loan, still say he has some potential so hopefully he'll come back better and we can fully use him.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*

so looks like abdennour is off to valencia


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*

dante is likely off. So we replacing him or what?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*

will always be remember for the tremble year, certainly worth the money spent for him. I believe we wont be replacing him though


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*

I wish there was a player Arsenal could sign that would give me hope of a title chase.

Such a player does not exist, or is not feasible. This makes me sad.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*

Telegraph are saying van Gaal has told Hernandez he is free to leave, would be surprised if he lets a striker leave without one coming in. Otherwise its pretty much reliant on Rooney not getting injured all season


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



united_07 said:


> Telegraph are saying van Gaal has told Hernandez he is free to leave, would be surprised if he lets a striker leave without one coming in. Otherwise its pretty much reliant on Rooney not getting injured all season


#WelcomeIbra 
#WelcomeCavani 
#WelcomeMuller 
#WelcomeBenzema 
#WelcomeBale 
#WelcomeKane 
#WelcomeBerahino 
#WelcomeHeskey


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



Brock said:


> The rumour is that it's because Illarramendi decided to go to Sociedad instead of us.
> .


moyes is a bigger draw than liverpool tbf


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



united_07 said:


> Telegraph are saying van Gaal has told Hernandez he is free to leave, would be surprised if he lets a striker leave without one coming in. Otherwise its pretty much reliant on Rooney not getting injured all season


That "look" on Wed night between lvg & Giggs was all needed to know about what LvG thought of chicha. My guess is Giggs wants keep him around but lvg doesn't see "it" in him, ironically last season same thing happened with Rafael with Giggs thinking his was mufc quality & lvg wanting him gone. The game v Brugge was final nail in coffin moment for chicha though. Felt but like the MkDons game again where lvg was giving all players a chance before window shuts to see who needs stay & who needs to go. Leverkusen seem to be leading race get him & if he goes we would cleared some serious cash off wage bill this summer/year & doesn't include if/when ddg & Valdez go before this window shuts with Evans now officially at WBA to. 

We must have CF lined up in next few days if indeed we are letting Chicha go? Because if Rooney is out of form or unavailable were screwed for goals up top as to much pressure is on his shoulders even now to score goals we need this season. And is still big question marks about if Rooney the main CF/9 to lead us to league challengers/winners

I Know lvg wanted a CF/ST for best part of this whole summer & when we let RvP go & decided didn't want have falcao around anymore I figured we must have a CF lined up but never happened but with Chicha now also off we will be down to only 1 CF in whole the team (Wilson isn't ready & Adnan needs a loan move). We Can't leave such key position that light without having something going on in the back ground that would be idiotic.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



Liam Miller said:


> #WelcomeIbra
> #WelcomeCavani
> #WelcomeMuller
> #WelcomeBenzema
> ...


When in reality it will be

#WelcomeBendtner


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



MrEvans said:


> When in reality it will be
> 
> #WelcomeBendtner


Or Pato.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



Liam Miller said:


> Or Pato.


Or Falcao.









Oh wait...


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*

Independent saying De Gea deal almost done for £29m. Not a bad price really, especially for a keeper who doesn't command the box and still makes some poor decisions (poor if you have Phil Jones in front of you anyway). Only regret is that there's no one near his shot-stopping class that we can get to replace him. Could put Rooney in goal, I suppose, as strikers will have difficulty getting the ball past his fat fucking face.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*

If correct, £29 M (definitely pounds not euros?) is good money for a keeper with less than a year left on his contract whose head isn't right at the moment and seems desperate to move.

I mean, United have pretty much no chance of finding a similar level replacement, or a keeper with that much long term potential. However, considering how much less keepers go for in comparison to players in other positions, it's not a total piss take.

£15 M - £ 20 M of that should be enough to bring in someone like Lloris, who would be adequate for a club like United. Just a shame for them that LVG disillusioned Valdes.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

Yeah, deffo pounds. Euro price is 40m, so the £££ conversion could change. I'm not seeing the story anywhere other than on the Independent's website though.

I was never really convinced by Valdes tbh. Not sure he still has the hunger to be as good as he could be and he seemed a bit lackadaisical about everything. Maybe he's always been like that though, I dunno. His attitude was obviously a problem for LVG, though some of the greatest keepers ever have been fruitcakes, so who knows what might have been.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



Andre said:


> £15 M - £ 20 M of that should be enough to bring in someone like Lloris, who would be adequate for a club like United. Just a shame for them that LVG disillusioned Valdes.


What's the chance of them bringing in Lloris so late in the window? I agree that he's the best possible choice for them but I can't see Spurs giving him up so easily and even if they did they most certainly would hold United to ransom for him. Wouldn't be surprised if Levy tried to get at least £30m for him.

Dunno how United fans feel about the potential of a season with just Romero.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

United won't get Lloris for £30 mil.

They'll get Cillessen and fans will weep.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

Why would Madrid buy De Gea for ~30 mil when they can get him for free next season?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

Romero, despite only conceding one goal so far, looks far from dependable in goal. Certainly wouldn't want to go till January with him in goal and Johnstone as a back up.

Would be stupid to let de Gea go this late if no one is coming in, if someone does come in this late it will probably be cillessen, who personally I don't think is good enough long term.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



CGS said:


> Dunno how United fans feel about the potential of a season with just Romero.


Terrified. Once we come up against a good attack then the floodgates will swing open.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: #FREEJOHNSTONES #SAYNOTOSLAVERY*



CGS said:


> What's the chance of them bringing in Lloris so late in the window? I agree that he's the best possible choice for them but I can't see Spurs giving him up so easily and even if they did they most certainly would hold United to ransom for him. Wouldn't be surprised if Levy tried to get at least £30m for him.
> 
> Dunno how United fans feel about the potential of a season with just Romero.


"someone like Lloris". It's just an example. Please read CGS.

Regardless, there's probably something in what you said. Despite that, if Levy holds out for silly money and United move onto other targets, Spurs will probably have missed out on a great chance to reinvest significant money into the team (lel they would probably mess it up though). I can't think of too many big clubs that would need a keeper of Lloris' quality like United do, so with Hugo at 28 (nearly 29) this could be Spurs' last chance to cash in properly. They also have a good replacement in Vorm. So could spend money on their neglected outfield positions.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

vorm was an awesome keeper for like two seasons or so, maybe less, i forget


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*



Rush said:


> Why would Madrid buy De Gea for ~30 mil when they can get him for free next season?


I guess they want him this year. I don't think £30m is much of a worry to them.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

*Lel he's not going on a free. If he doesn't go now he'll sign a new contract so we can get a fee on him next season. If he does go then leaving it this late is frustrating. Romero is a great shot stopper but he's a liability in every other department and has the worst habit ever of waiting until the last second to clear the ball with his feet which will cost us points for definite this season. If we want Lloris we've left it too late unless negotiations are already advanced with Spurs. Levy will drag it out as long as possible and rip us off on it. I'll cry if we replace him with Cillessen. Wouldn't be against bringing in Kameni though. Not much older than Lloris and we wouldn't get ripped off on him. £30m isn't a bad fee but it's useless if we don't replace him adequately. *


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

Dante and Draxler to Wolfsburg
Coman to Bayern

as per sky.



Rush said:


> Why would Madrid buy De Gea for ~30 mil when they can get him for free next season?


Mendes asked for a 15 mil signing on fee if he comes for free next season + Perez wants his galactico.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*



Memento Mori said:


> Dante and Draxler to Wolfsburg
> Coman to Bayern
> 
> as per sky.
> ...


Juve miss out on Draxler :mj2

Who are they going to bring in now  Enjoy Coman.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*



Rush said:


> Why would Madrid buy De Gea for ~30 mil when they can get him for free next season?


Because players are humans and if you have a deal with a man, you must get the deal done. If De Gea stopped playing because he wanted to go to Madrid, the club can't left him in Manchester for a year.

Personally, I'd rather have Keylor Navas as the goalkeeper, but I understand Real Madrid putting on a effort to help De Gea leave Manchester.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

they actually can. he has a contract.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*



Kiz said:


> they actually can. he has a contract.


Yep, they can, but the next player that finds himself in the same situation won't trust Real Madrid.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

I would be very wary of lloris personally his an amazing stop stopper but kicking & disturbation is really iffy at best & whilst know his a sweeper keeper which is important to any lvg team are many times lloris gets it badly wrong with timing off the line/out his box & see deer in headlights moments arriving. No denying his good GK but none links about him come from concrete sources. If we're me I would personally go straight back to Atletico Madrid for our next gk after DdG goes & put £25m on the table for Oblak. His only 22 to boot so is a lot of potential in there as well. Put bar few rumours I'm not sure even looking at him?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

The £60m Reject :mark:


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

De Bruyne becomes the third player from my school to have a big money move in the Premier league. Pretty proud of the lad, hope he does well.

Edit: Fourth, forgot about origi


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

Stones got destroyed by the crowd yesterday, i've never heard 'Chelsea rent boy' chanted at someone so loud. For what it's worth, Jagielka looked the far better player which surprised me.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*



The Monster said:


> If we're me I would personally go straight back to Atletico Madrid for our next gk after DdG goes & put £25m on the table for Oblak.


Idk if he has a relatively cheap clause, but if that isn't the case, ManU would have to throw 50M€ at least.

Also, no one is going to Manchester unless LVG gets the fuck out.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

Neville saying he will be stunned if United don't bring in a striker over the next two days.

Think annoyingly its probably too late to bring in a quality striker, who realistically could be brought in this late in the window? 

Business should have been done earlier. The decision to not bring in a striker will be made even more bizarre if Hernandez leaves, leaving Rooney and Wilson the only real strikers.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

just read the valdes deal has fallen apart :lol

we're going to end up with 4 keepers at the close of the window, two of whom don't want to be here


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

There were rumours locally of Gomis to Man Utd before today's game, today's performance could escalate those.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*



Seabs said:


> *Lel he's not going on a free. If he doesn't go now he'll sign a new contract so we can get a fee on him next season. If he does go then leaving it this late is frustrating. Romero is a great shot stopper but he's a liability in every other department and has the worst habit ever of waiting until the last second to clear the ball with his feet which will cost us points for definite this season. If we want Lloris we've left it too late unless negotiations are already advanced with Spurs. Levy will drag it out as long as possible and rip us off on it. I'll cry if we replace him with Cillessen. Wouldn't be against bringing in Kameni though. Not much older than Lloris and we wouldn't get ripped off on him. £30m isn't a bad fee but it's useless if we don't replace him adequately. *


Are there any rumours for Kameni going to Utd? He was an absolute God yesterday against Barca.

I don't see why United don't try and grab Keylor Navas and some cash for de Gea at this point. Madrid have Kiko Casilla (who's just as good as Navas) as their back up and once de Gea joins one of the three will leave anyway, United might as well try and grab one of them if there aren't viable better options.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638061975629643776
anyone seen anything of him?, looking at his stats paying €50m for a player who has only scored league 10 goals might suggest a bit of a risk


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

United can have Ospina for a cool £10m.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*



Seb said:


> Are there any rumours for Kameni going to Utd? He was an absolute God yesterday against Barca.
> 
> I don't see why United don't try and grab Keylor Navas and some cash for de Gea at this point. Madrid have Kiko Casilla (who's just as good as Navas) as their back up and once de Gea joins one of the three will leave anyway, United might as well try and grab one of them if there aren't viable better options.


*Not that I've seen this summer anyway but he's not really high profile enough for a Utd transfer link without there being real substance to it. I'd take either Navas or Casilla tbh. It's not like money is a major factor for us in choosing who to replace him with but any of them 3 are much much much better value than Lloris (probably at least half as much). 

Hopefully today kicks us into gear and makes us realise we need a lot more in the top 4 positions and that Romero is not good enough as our #1. *


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*



united_07 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638061975629643776
> anyone seen anything of him?, looking at his stats paying €50m for a player who has only scored league 10 goals might suggest a bit of a risk


he's a 19 year old.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638102279204286465
okay i guess. not exactly the forward i'd have thought was going to lead the line for us but certainly a better option down the left than defoe seeing as he's willing to get stuck in defensively too. rlly think/hope we should still be after a target man type striker as well (supposedly we were linked to adrian ramos but media in germany are saying that's ded now)


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

Fucking LOL at people thinking Kameni would be a good GK for ManU because he had a good game against Barca, that man is ancient and has never been good.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*



Fighter Daron said:


> Fucking LOL at people thinking Kameni would be a good GK for ManU because he had a good game against Barca, that man is ancient and has never been good.


????

he's been good for years


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> ????
> 
> he's been good for years


Yeah, that's why he is 31 years old, has not won anything in his life and the best club he has played for is Espanyol.

'mkey.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

Chicharito to Leverkusen is apparently a done deal. I have a new favourite team in the Bundesliga.

ONE STRIKER you guys :lmao


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

Kameni is a good keeper tbf, but not Man Utd quality at all

next


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

and now Monaco want Rojo + €60m for Martial. Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

@Shepard did sunderland buy borini yet


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

Decent money for Borini if that goes through, better than yet another loan deal.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

So Hernandez off to leverkusen, now apparently Januzaj to Dortmund on loan. Surely someone must be coming in.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*



> BREAKING NEWS
> 
> Liverpool have accepted a bid from Sunderland totalling £10m for Fabio Borini, Sky sources understand.


pls


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638301594556174336
not sure about the reliability of this. but hopefully if he does come in he isn't the only one.

edit: definitely true

http://www.fff.fr/actualites/164024-570541-permission-exceptionnelle-pour-martial


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

Seems an awful lot of money, has he got that big potential then? I would have thought United would go for someone with more experience TBH.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

Martial is trash. Vintage desperation buy from Man United.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*



Brock said:


> Seems an awful lot of money, has he got that big potential then? I would have thought United would go for someone with more experience TBH.


from what i've read of people who have watched him he is a rough diamond, but apparently doesn't have great consistency. Probably the same way Memphis would be described. So yes, i'm surprised someone with more experience isn't being brought in as well.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

Anders off to wba

Wish him luck, top lad


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

Some thoughts from Tor-Kristian Karlsen who used to be Monaco CEO



Spoiler: spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638289255593287680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638289383309840385

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638289582866497536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638290108001701888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638290501838503936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638290909470302208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638291314098880512



Also funny that the English press had no idea on a United transfer again.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

I imagine all of you have seen Martial play 20+ times in here. 

I saw him play yesterday where he lead the line for Monaco. Meh. It's one game though. How is his PAC and FIN though on FIFA?

Interesting that Man Utd are after him now though? A month after he signed a new deal? Could have got him for €25,000,000 before and he was even close to signing for Tottenham at one stage.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

Disgusting transfer fee.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

Martial for 36 mil? For what, a cool sounding name?:lol

Still wonder why van Gaal didn't go for De Bruyne if he can splash 36 mil on a 19 year old - surely 50+ mil is worth it for a proven 24 year old then?

Some claims that he is the French Welbeck are scary. Hope its not true. Even if he has potential, its more instant impact that's required this season rather than looking out for the future.

EDIT: Got my football manager cousin who watches the French league to get his stats: 0.39 (Non-Penalty Goals), 0.15 (Assists), 0.59 (key passes), 1.18 (interceptions), 17.07% (conversion rate)

Raw potential, but the quoted price is a mugging for those stats.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638323507487735808
seems all the manchester journalists are reporting the £36m fee now, better than what was being reported


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

Not very little about martial but know Jardem the manager at Monaco plays a totally different style of play that lvg does. & that style suits him having a player like martial lead the line as a 9. Jardem plays a deep line with lot quick & clever forward player who turn over the ball quickly for counters & use martial pace & willingness stretch teams when hangs on last line of defenders to exploit space opposition teams leaves in behind & martial known be good at 1 on 1 in Ligue 1 & think that was case for Monaco v arsenal game at Emirates in CL back in Feb? The 2nd goal Monaco scored martial on left get ball in behind then 1 on 1 with last defender picks out dimi at right time & dimi smacks it in? 

There's pros & cons to every transfer this one is no different, for starters his 19 & huge amount cash splash on someone like that so he will be under pressure to deliver from the start when that shouldn't be the case at all & that's his fault. Coming in at end of the window rather then before pre season when he hadn't signed new deal at Monaco when in June wanted 25m-30m for him. Lacks exp, need settle in to club the league the whole game is different in PL & don't know if he knows the language but doubt he does. His very raw talent know his potential meant be sky high from what French experts keep saying but would of thought needed a player with exp for the now not the future. 

That said we splashed £28m on Shaw last summer so £36m isn't a issue for us, Monaco didn't want sell him this summer but when went out of CL & we came calling with that kinda offer they accepted. Also Reason Monaco want €50m/£36m is Lyon have a 25% cut of the total fee written into his clause on his next transfer move hence why Monaco want so much now also deadline closes soon which pushed fee up more. 

If martial meant be as big star as rumoured then I understand why would be looking at him & would guess the club has scouted him for a bit of time but that type fee would suggest his a starter but with Chicha going & lvg seeing felliani as 9/10 this season could easily argue it's a £36m back up CF to Rooney & at 19 anyway would he be pushing Rooney for his 9 spot? Or is plan play him as 9 & Rooney as a 10? Cos if Rooney at 9 sucks at 10 just as bad & still wouldnt solve issue of Rooney & mata being in team need more pace & creativity in attack. 

Both mata & Rooney are to slow & ruin the balance of the team & unless mata at 10 then no point him even being in the 11 even if did score yesterday his to slow & more interested in keeping ball then finding killer pass at rw & when Rooney in side dropping deep both clog up space ta one or neither & if that's the case then sadly Rooney only winner here. So going need a RW before deadline closes which might suggest why let Adnan go to Bvb on loan for the season.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*



united_07 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638323507487735808
> seems all the manchester journalists are reporting the £36m fee now, better than what was being reported


Plus bonuses, it's higher than that figure.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

I know everything and have all the knowledge in the world about Martial after watching his YouTube highlights video. He'll be a world beater.

No, seriously though it's a huge gamble but there's potential there and we need pace in the team. I just hope this isn't the only signing with Januzaj going out on loan and Chicharito leaving (again... *insert sad smiley face*) surely we need an experienced striker and a top quality winger to come in. 

I would hope we'd get Laporte in as Blind at centreback isn't going to cut it for me this season but again that is wishful thinking. Woody has a big 28 hours to deliver. Hate we've left it so late for a third consecutive season though.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

Surprised Borini most likely leaving for 10m. Happy with that.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

Shame about Hernández. Hope he at least gets to be in the starting 11 now. :side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*



Foreshadowed said:


> I know everything and have all the knowledge in the world about Martial after watching his YouTube highlights video. He'll be a world beater.
> 
> No, seriously though it's a huge gamble but there's potential there and we need pace in the team. I just hope this isn't the only signing with Januzaj going out on loan and Chicharito leaving (again... *insert sad smiley face*) surely we need an experienced striker and a top quality winger to come in.
> 
> I would hope we'd get Laporte in as Blind at centreback isn't going to cut it for me this season but again that is wishful thinking. Woody has a big 28 hours to deliver. Hate we've left it so late for a third consecutive season though.


Laporte has just renewed and has a 50 million buyout. Athletic are a club that would reject 49 million as well. Personally I see him staying at the club for another 2 years and then Barca or Madrid getting him. What he's worth is objective, he's fucking miles better than Stones for example and look what Chelsea were willing to pay for him.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

Marca are reporting a deal has been agreed for de Gea, Navas isn't part of the deal, but talks are happening.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*

The problem with Bilbao is that unnlike other clubs, they won't make it easy. So with Costa, we told Atletico we will give them the money that matches the release clause for Costa. Therefore, it was a normal transfer. But Bilbao will force you to actually pay the release clase rather than agreeing to a deal, then you have to pay all sorts of different taxes and it just becomes really expensive and very difficult.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638365732162654212

look at the handsome bastard (pls dont be our last signing also)


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*



Joel said:


> The problem with Bilbao is that unnlike other clubs, they won't make it easy. So with Costa, we told Atletico we will give them the money that matches the release clause for Costa. Therefore, it was a normal transfer. But Bilbao will force you to actually pay the release clase rather than agreeing to a deal, then you have to pay all sorts of different taxes and it just becomes really expensive and very difficult.


I understand that because they don't need the money. They hardly ever buy any player, their main base of players is their young squads.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*



Joel said:


> The problem with Bilbao is that unnlike other clubs, they won't make it easy. So with Costa, we told Atletico we will give them the money that matches the release clause for Costa. Therefore, it was a normal transfer. But Bilbao will force you to actually pay the release clase rather than agreeing to a deal, then you have to pay all sorts of different taxes and it just becomes really expensive and very difficult.


This is correct (in Spain), they covered this on Revista, I think when Aguero was moving to City. The money goes directly into the players bank account who then buys himself out of the contract, i'm pretty sure once the money is paid to the player it incurs tax/vat. Apparently Bilbao did exactly this with Herrera as well. They're not a club that want to negotiate. I remember the talk that Bayern overpaid for Thiago to avoid said fees/taxes as well.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*



Shepard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638365732162654212
> 
> look at the handsome bastard (pls dont be our last signing also)


Wad


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*



Seb said:


> This is correct (in Spain), they covered this on Revista, I think when Aguero was moving to City. The money goes directly into the players bank account who then buys himself out of the contract, i'm pretty sure once the money is paid to the player it incurs tax/vat. Apparently Bilbao did exactly this with Herrera as well. They're not a club that want to negotiate. I remember the talk that Bayern overpaid for Thiago to avoid said fees/taxes as well.


So could the player just decide he wants to stay and keep all the money for himself? :vince$ :lenny2


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

£36m!









Could have had Benteke with just a little more foward planning (aka realising that football will be played this season earlier in the summer)! Proven Prem player. I'm sure Swansea would have considered selling Gomis for £36m+ as well.

Paying £36m for a player doesn't necessarily make him good, just a warning for Man U fans. Maybe LVG is applying Champ Man 97'98 player value/performance mechanics to real fitba though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

If de Gea goes today (and they don't get Navas or someone as good to come in) then wtf were Man Utd thinking, either keep hold of him or sell him earlier in the summer. As LvG has decided to alienate the experienced, world class keeper they had as back-up who will probably also go today, they're now stuck with a player who couldn't get in the Sampdoria team. I can understand shipping off Januzaj, but selling Hernandez as well? I really can't comprehend LvG/Woodward's thinking. In fact i'm starting to think they don't have a clue what they're doing.

Edit: Astonishing that Liverpool got 10 million for Borini. Fair play.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Januzaj loan apparently has the option to buy, too. HAHAHAHAHAHA 

Selling Chicha is going to come back to bite us. Such an awful impulse decision. And whatever happened to LVGs mystery signing?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

martinez to bayern deal was a clusterfuck due to bilbao and the release clause stuff


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

obby said:


> Januzaj loan apparently has the option to buy, too. HAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Selling Chicha is going to come back to bite us. Such an awful impulse decision. *And whatever happened to LVGs mystery signing?*












There was no mystery "signing" probably, he had in all likelihood planned on buying Martial all along, and assumed that he would get him.

As my brother has just stated, I'm happy for Hernández, at least he'll get to start at Leverkusen instead of being wasted like he was in Madrid and United.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Wilson now apparently going to go out on loan. Wouldn't be surprised now if we let Rooney go as well :lmao

Guardian are saying the deal for de Gea is €40m + Navas


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: #MONEYCAN'TBUYYOUSTONES*



Seb said:


> This is correct (in Spain), they covered this on Revista, I think when Aguero was moving to City. The money goes directly into the players bank account who then buys himself out of the contract, i'm pretty sure once the money is paid to the player it incurs tax/vat. Apparently Bilbao did exactly this with Herrera as well. They're not a club that want to negotiate. I remember the talk that Bayern overpaid for Thiago to avoid said fees/taxes as well.


*Yeah Herrera had to buy his own contract out. I remember hearing it at the time and being baffled at what was said but yeah that's how they do it and yeah Bilbao are notoriously difficult to negotiate with.*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm getting legit worried about United now. Apart from our midfield we are a shambles. De Gea leaving would just be kicking us while we're down.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fookin hell woody and lvg.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ballague on Sky saying De Gea is done for £29m + Navas.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It's fucked.

All of it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

somehow woody has stumbled his way into a pretty decent deal with navas. should be around navas + 20 mil after fee subtracted for navas. but it sorts out their keeper situation


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I was already heated at LVG but this is the transfer that turns me to the dark side.

That squad depth is off the charts eh? Hope he absolutely smashes it in Germany.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Martial will be the next Henry.

Definitely not the next Bellion.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Ballague on Sky saying De Gea is done for £29m + Navas.*


High chance the transfer may not go through now.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Navas (a world class keeper) and 20M+ for a keeper out of contract next year is a brilliant deal for Utd.

Getting a replacement is more important than the money at this point given the time left in the window.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It is a great deal once you look past us getting rid of our best player last season and ignore all the other issues this window.*


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

obby said:


> I was already heated at LVG but this is the transfer that turns me to the dark side.
> 
> That squad depth is off the charts eh? *Hope he absolutely smashes it in Germany.*


Who, Hernández? He will. van Gaal said that he sold Chicharito because the squad depth is off the charts? Link?










8*D


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Navas is no De Gea though :mj2


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

De Gea was always leaving at some point, better to get money now and a superb keeper in return.

Hernandez needs a place to rebuild his confidence, it wasn't going to be at United as he's been piss poor for a while. 

Martial is a HUGE risk but I'm all for taking them when it's not my money.

Not overly bothered about Januzaj. 

We could do with another striker and an actual centre back who isn't a midfielder/full back. Besides that I'm not seeing this as too much of a negative. Could be better but that's usually the case. It's always exaggerated when United are involved.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

obby said:


> I was already heated at LVG but this is the transfer that turns me to the dark side.


Plz come back you must :yoda


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

He's not as good, de Gea is a top 5 keeper in the world, but if Navas isn't top 10, he's close to it.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Martial, the next Theirry Henry? :-0

Mighty big shoes to fill right there.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the only real oddity is why both sides decided to drag what should've been a realistically straightforward transfer until near the deadline.

lot of players out though. they might not be great but depth is depth. right now hernandez is more proven than martial.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Seabs said:


> *Ballague on Sky saying De Gea is done for £29m + Navas.*


fpalm


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Who, Hernández? He will. van Gaal said that he sold Chicharito because the squad depth is off the charts? Link?


wheres the actual quote?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

let's not forget the true victim in all this de gea to madrid mess

#staystrongkeylor


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

obby said:


> Januzaj loan apparently has the option to buy, too. HAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> *Selling Chicha is going to come back to bite us. Such an awful impulse decision.* And whatever happened to LVGs mystery signing?





united_07 said:


> wheres the actual quote?





obby said:


> *I was already heated at LVG but this is the transfer that turns me to the dark side.*
> 
> *That squad depth is off the charts eh? Hope he absolutely smashes it in Germany.*


obby in his previous post, was referring to Hernandez and Januzaj (going on loan to Dortmund with a buy at end of loan clause), and then he said selling Chicharito was an awful decision, so when he said "The squad depth is off the charts eh?", I thought van Gaal had said it somewhere. (Now I'm not sure if Obby was referring to Januzaj or Hernandez.)

I knew Januzaj was going away temporarily (or permanently) when van Gaal was kinda iffy about him post-match against Villa. He said something along the lines of "It's not just performance in one match, you gotta look at the big picture" or something like that iirc.

EDIT: Apparently, it's been exactly 11 years (exactly) since Wayne Rooney joined United in 2004.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Vader said:


> Martial will be the next Henry.
> 
> Definitely not the next Bellion.


Martial is the real deal. I've followed him since he was 16 at the Olympique Lyonnais academy. He was better than Benzema at the same age and I was very sad when Lyon sold him 2 years ago.

Still, 80M € is an obscene amount of money for such a young player with very little on his resume except the "next Thierry Henry" label. I'm sure he's got all the talent in the World but I hope he can survive the enormous pressure he now finds himself under.

Well, I'm not complaining. With the money Lyon will cash in with this deal (10M + bonus :vince$), It's like Darder didn't cost us a dime. :banderas


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Bad Gone said:


> Martial is the real deal. I've followed him since he was 16 at the Olympique Lyonnais academy. He was better than Benzema at the same age and I was very sad when Lyon sold him 2 years ago.
> 
> Still, 80M € is an obscene amount of money for such a young player with very little on his resume except the "next Thierry Henry" label. I'm sure he's got all the talent in the World but I hope he can survive the enormous pressure he now finds himself under.
> 
> Well, I'm not complaining. With the money Lyon will cash in with this deal (10M + bonus :vince$), It's like Darder didn't cost us a dime. :banderas


Ferguson had stated he got a lot of the "eyebrows raised" reaction when he signed Rooney around the exact same time 11 years ago.

Don't really believe in things like this, but hopefully that's a good sign.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Rooney had just come off euro 2004 tho


----------



## Stetho (Aug 3, 2015)

Bad Gone said:


> Martial is the real deal. I've followed him since he was 16 at the Olympique Lyonnais academy. He was better than Benzema at the same age and I was very sad when Lyon sold him 2 years ago.
> 
> Still, 80M € is an obscene amount of money for such a young player with very little on his resume except the "next Thierry Henry" label. I'm sure he's got all the talent in the World but I hope he can survive the enormous pressure he now finds himself under.
> 
> Well, I'm not complaining. With the money Lyon will cash in with this deal (10M + bonus :vince$), It's like Darder didn't cost us a dime. :banderas


Tu supportes le mauvais Olympique :cena5

It's kinda sad to see those prices. I thought the purpose of buying younger players was to pay less. For this amount of money they should have gone for someone with more experience.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638205144908304388









And now we're signing Aaron Lennon


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ryan Babel was the new Thierry Henry

Martial is the new Babel

:lelbron2


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

ManU is incredibly desperate to expend 80M€ in a non-entity player like that.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Stetho said:


> Tu supportes le mauvais Olympique :cena5


Pas la bonne saison pour dire ça :kermit

Aller, gardes la pêche, la saison va être longue du côté de la Canebière.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

lol we've replaced rvp before arsenal have


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fighter Daron said:


> ManU is incredibly desperate to expend 80M€ in a non-entity player like that.


Yeah but is it 80m though?


And why the feck has this thread turned french :bigron


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Anark said:


> lol we've replaced rvp before arsenal have


What are you talking about ?! Arsenal fans can't complain, they got Olivier Giroud to fill in RVP's shoes. :wenger
































































...on second thought, you might have a point :troll


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638434800831963136
:done


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

12 is also peak age for adam johnson


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

rumours of Rojo leaving now as well :lmao


----------



## Stetho (Aug 3, 2015)

Liam Miller said:


> Yeah but is it 80m though?
> 
> 
> And why the feck has this thread turned french :bigron


Cause the Premiere League would be nothing without the French Ligue 1 :grin2:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> rumours of Rojo leaving now as well :lmao


Either Van Gaal has lost the plot or Giggs has been shagging everyone's missus.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Where are these Frenchies getting €80m from? :aries2


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

enaldo

LVG Out


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Happy to get Navas on board, but I'm really gonna miss Dave :jose

Haven't been this gutted about a player leaving in a long time.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

fake balague account

looks like Valdes might be staying after all...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> fake balague account
> 
> looks like Valdes might be staying after all...


Ohh fuck off vic.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

To be fair it doesn't matter what we do. I said it at the time - Rooney's contract is one of the worst decisions the club has ever made and will limit us to top 4 contention until he's gone. It could set us back a decade. I really thought Van Gaal would be the guy to set him straight, but by all accounts he's pandering to him as badly as anyone, to the point where Rooney has actually been declared undroppable and is having a say in almost everything relative to the team. He has the influence of a Messi, and he's very fucking far from being Lionel Messi.

Ferguson had him completely sussed out. Had he stayed one more year we'd be in so much better shape. He had him halfway out the door with his replacements already on board and as an added bonus Chelsea were in for him. It's so fucking depressing to think we could have inflicted his mediocrity on a rival. 

Even if Martial is brilliant, then he starts up front and Rooney will take Herrera's role, despite him being an inferior player and terribly limited #10 . At which point the media will blame his terrible form on him actually being a centre forward, not enough movement, bad team-mates, bad tactics, bad club etc. and conveniently ignore the fact that he barely control the fucking ball. He must be one of the easiest players to currently play against in the league.

Biggest problem at the club. Can't wait until he's gone.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> To be fair it doesn't matter what we do. I said it at the time - Rooney's contract is one of the worst decisions the club has ever made and will limit us to top 4 contention until he's gone. It could set us back a decade. I really thought Van Gaal would be the guy to set him straight, but by all accounts he's pandering to him as badly as anyone, to the point where Rooney has actually been declared undroppable and is having a say in almost everything relative to the team. He has the influence of a Messi, and he's very fucking far from being Lionel Messi.
> 
> Ferguson had him completely sussed out. Had he stayed one more year we'd be in so much better shape. He had him halfway out the door with his replacements already on board and as an added bonus Chelsea were in for him. It's so fucking depressing to think we could have inflicted his mediocrity on a rival.
> 
> ...



I believe that had fergie not retired he would have sold Rooney, unless both were playing games with eachother and would have made up again.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

lol fuck all of you geeks and your random transfer shit

IBARBO IN THE PREMIER LEAGUE :drose

THE FIFA GODS HAVE SHINED UPON US :drose


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Cam's Glistening Grin said:


> lol fuck all of you geeks and your random transfer shit
> 
> IBARBO IN THE PREMIER LEAGUE :drose
> 
> THE FIFA GODS HAVE SHINED UPON US :drose


Another reason to avoid ultimate team.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

haribo said:


> Where are these Frenchies getting €80m from? :aries2













French Media say its 80m Euros.

If this is the truth, then big names are avoiding United, and they're buying a lot of expensive players, almost as expensive as De Bruyne


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Nearly quarter of a billion pounds in 2 years including €80m euros on a 19 year old who's barely done it in the French leagues and €81.7m on a player who left after a year.

Oh how United have fallen.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> *Ferguson had stated he got a lot of the "eyebrows raised" reaction when he signed Rooney around the exact same time 11 years ago.*
> 
> Don't really believe in things like this, but hopefully that's a good sign.


Not as I remember it. Don't know anything about Martial but Rooney had shone at Euro 2004 and had also previously scored some great goals for Everton (including his famous first one to end Arsenal's long unbeaten run). Don't remember people thinking the Rooney transfer fee was too much.

>> to now and everyone thinks his £1.2m a month wages are too much though. Agree with Andre I think who said it that he has strong political influence in the dressing room. It does happen I think, and not just at Man U, where certain individuals can have an political influence on the squad and team so players are involved not necessarily on footballing merit. I'd wager it's worse as you go down the leagues because player performances aren't under the microscope as much as they are in the Prem.

Other sad part is because Woy is such a yes man, right now Rooney is still a lock for the Summer which means England will have no chance. At least no Gerrard this time though :stevie *shudders at WC 2014 team selections*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Mbokani to Norwich is DONE. Worst kept secret finalised. Season long loan with an option to buy.

Trying to shift Rickaaaayyyyy to Betis on loan atm.

The sensible/cautious approach to the former makes the latter situation even more poignant. £8.5M for two goals and we might not recoup much of the originally paid sum barring loan fees. What a disaster.

N'Koulou/Koulibaly/Sviatchenko all look dead in the water right now, although there was some hope with the last one because our most recent offer was called "respectable".

Not sure what's going on with Walters, seems he might reunite with Pulis at WBA.

Afobe seems unlikely for the silly money Wolves want. Around £14M rejected for a player who was in league one last year and has just half a year's championship experience. That's when you know that the prospect of next season's TV money has warped everything beyond any sense.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao rumours that the papers didn't go through in time for the de Gea deal

Ed's a bit slow with the fax machine


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

APPARENTLY THE DEA GEA/NAVAS DOCUMENTS WEREN'T SENT IN TIME

DEAL IS OFF 

APPARENTLY 

:sodone

what a bunch of morons

Edit: ayy kogg


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

To be fair that would be the resolution that absolutely everyone involved deserved.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

MrEvans said:


> Nearly quarter of a billion pounds in 2 years including €80m euros on a 19 year old who's barely done it in the French leagues and €81.7m on a player who left after a year.
> 
> Oh how United have fallen.


The old FM installments trick.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638473938306236418
:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Juve signing midfielders? 

Pogba to city or chelsea.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

People in charge of the running of teams/franchises/brands worth BILLIONS letting a saga they could have solved all summer long boil down to the very end of the window and miss their deadline by a few mins

Staggering stuff


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

De Gea leaving on a free next season confirmed then :side:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Would be a great time for a cheeky Bale enquiry.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

DwayneAustin said:


> People in charge of the running of teams/franchises/brands worth BILLIONS letting a saga they could have solved all summer long boil down to the very end of the window and miss their deadline by a few mins
> 
> Staggering stuff


1 minute late apparently. Gold.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638477284014452737
They'll bend the rules for Perez/Mendes, Fifa have done it before.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Amazing bantz from United.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

DwayneAustin said:


> People in charge of the running of teams/franchises/brands worth BILLIONS letting a saga they could have solved all summer long boil down to the very end of the window and miss their deadline by a few mins
> 
> Staggering stuff












this will be hilarious if it doesn't go through, but as its Madrid i'm guessing they will find a way...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Woody was sat getting a blowy from some 10 while real were waiting on him.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

:mark::mark::mark:

De Gea will be killing it in the U21's for the next year.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

1 minute :lmao. Woodward trolling Madrid all summer.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

De Gea for free next year, MU are going to suffer with Romero all year.

Also that offensive line... as far as things look MU will stand for Midfieldster United


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

kimino said:


> De Gea for free next year, MU are going to suffer with Romero all year.
> 
> Also that offensive line... as far as things look MU will stand for Midfieldster United


Dave will play you mong.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

De Gea to rot in the U21s and after a year leave for Madrid on a free where he'll struggle to hold up a first team place due to lost match practice.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

At this very moment things are not looking golden for Manchester United, in any sense of the word.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

JustAName said:


> At this very moment things are not looking golden for Manchester United, in any sense of the word.


No this moment is very golden indeed.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

If this was intentional then I'm firmly back on the Woodward is God bandwagon.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

What's going on with Victor Valdes?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638480774640062464


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638480485816107008


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

As expected Real are now saying the paperwork was completed with one minute to spare. The deal will go through probably.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Woodward forgot his password


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Well it was fun while it lasted, break a leg dave.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao fucking Madrid. 

Even if the deal doesn't go through now I wouldn't be shocked if Madrid signed him in January on a pre contract deal for June. Really can't see him changing his mind and still being at Manchester this time next year.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Of course the scum Real Madrid will find a way to get the deal done. Enjoy getting booed by your own fans, Dave (Y). 


Does this mean we get Navas?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

We may not be great on the pitch, but we don't half keep the footballing world entertained.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Daily Mail reporting Rojo and LVG have had a bust up.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638481002743078912
:lmao i'd hate to see his special suit go to waste


edit: now the rumour is the document which was sent was the wrong format, and couldn't be opened :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

all those millions....all those highly trained staff...couldn't even send the right documentation format. 


I refuse to believe that one :lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

clown show

but it screws with Perez so i'll take it



Even Flow said:


> Daily Mail reporting Rojo and LVG have had a bust up.


multiple sources have said he's going nowhere so it's probably the daily fail exaggerating


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Anyways good deal for Madrid, IMO De Gea is overrated and Madrid underrate Navas, (he is great but not as good as many people claim he is), Keylor Navas was 13/14 best keeper of La Liga, and did an excellent WC. DDG is a long term project for Madrid, one form or another they're gonna get him, the only difference is MU losing money and a back-up for him,


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Lescott to Villa, £1m rising to £2m


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

CGS said:


> all those millions....all those highly trained staff...couldn't even send the right documentation format.
> 
> 
> I refuse to believe that one :lmao


Roondog on work experience.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Porto has 1/3 of Mexico's national 1st team, last week they have bought Jesus Corona (Twente best player last season), and Layun from Watford.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Really hope the sending it late on purpose story is true just so....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638483503517159424
I love football and the internet


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Guys we might be in the mist of the bantz to top all bantz right now.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Maybe we sent the documents in a zip file.

Woody literally selling that mob a virus.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Overall not a bad transfer window for united in terms of net spend, but the squad leaves a lot of doubts, lets hope Depay stays fit all season or there will be trouble


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638489006813130752


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

just seen the madrid tweet :banderas

cheeky sods


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638489006813130752


99% sure the deal will go trough


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

it will go through

madrid will pay the right people


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Windows 95 Madrid

:shump


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Real Madrids free trial for Office 365 ran out


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> obby in his previous post, was referring to Hernandez and Januzaj (going on loan to Dortmund with a buy at end of loan clause), and then he said selling Chicharito was an awful decision, so when he said "The squad depth is off the charts eh?", I thought van Gaal had said it somewhere. *(Now I'm not sure if Obby was referring to Januzaj or Hernandez.)
> *
> I knew Januzaj was going away temporarily (or permanently) when van Gaal was kinda iffy about him post-match against Villa. He said something along the lines of "It's not just performance in one match, you gotta look at the big picture" or something like that iirc.
> 
> EDIT: Apparently, it's been exactly 11 years (exactly) since Wayne Rooney joined United in 2004.


Was talking about Chicha, not Januzaj. Fuck that Macauly Culkin motherfucker.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

united_07 said:


> rumours of Rojo leaving now as well :lmao


I'm losing all my favourite players man. Wouldn't put it past LVG to go for the treble and ship Mata off too.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

ESPN: Martial, who began his career at Lyon, has scored 13 goals in 60 games for Monaco but has been compared to Thierry Henry.

A 60m euros BUT


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Hope that Hernández has a good season with Bayer Leverkusen, not the most gifted player, but one of the best in the box when he has confidence and of the best proffesional in the world his work ethic is amazing.
Best of CH14 when he has a good run and has confidence


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao @ this De Gea stuff

but seriously, selling Hernandez is ridiculously stupid, we now have Rooney & Wilson up front. Martial hasn't signed yet has he? not fucking good enough. and then we loan out Januzaj who could still do a job on the wings for us, and haven't gotten anyone to replace him. LVG's losing his marbles


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The prospect De Cunt sitting at home for the season and missing the Euros turns me on.

I want nothing but misery for the pube faced cunt.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

steamed hams said:


> Not as I remember it. Don't know anything about Martial but Rooney had shone at Euro 2004 and had also previously scored some great goals for Everton (including his famous first one to end Arsenal's long unbeaten run). Don't remember people thinking the Rooney transfer fee was too much.
> 
> >> to now and everyone thinks his £1.2m a month wages are too much though. Agree with Andre I think who said it that he has strong political influence in the dressing room. It does happen I think, and not just at Man U, where certain individuals can have an political influence on the squad and team so players are involved not necessarily on footballing merit. I'd wager it's worse as you go down the leagues because player performances aren't under the microscope as much as they are in the Prem.


Wayne Rooney's 2004-05 season

Apparently that's an excerpt from Rooney's book (1st paragraph, third line), where he had stated that Ferguson had received that kind of reaction.

Of course, I agree that Rooney was more proven at that point and more of a popular name than Martial (courtesy of Everton and UEFA Euro 04') but one cannot help but draw slight comparisons at the very least.



Renegade™ said:


> but seriously, selling Hernandez is ridiculously stupid, we now have Rooney & Wilson up front. *Martial hasn't signed yet has he*? not fucking good enough. and then we loan out Januzaj who could still do a job on the wings for us, and haven't gotten anyone to replace him. LVG's losing his marbles


It's all but confirmed.

Maybe I'm in the minority here, but for some reason I'm feeling that this Martial deal might work out. Huge pressure on the guy now though, he's a 19 year old who's suddenly gotten into a make-or-break situation at one of the biggest clubs on the planet.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> The prospect De Cunt sitting at home for the season and missing the Euros turns me on.
> 
> I want nothing but misery for the pube faced cunt.


Dudes a snake. Fucked over both United and Atletico. Sick of people sympathizing with him because his girlfriend doesn't like the city. Boo fucking hoo,


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

:side:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

even i know that the password was PHILOSOPHY


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

every man and his dog are just speculating what happened

most likely result is just that we purposely fucked Madrid over coz they're a bunch of tapping up cockheads 8*D

we're a mess atm, absolute mess


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

united are the gift that just keeps on giving.

wonderful to see this happen again after the herrera and fellaini fuck ups. had the chance to get a very good keeper and cash, now stuck with romero and 2 keepers who dont want to be there because they wanted to try and play big club billy.

could've just done a deal weeks ago, but nooooooooo. van terminator wants to fight everyone at the club and be a dickhead in general.

long may it continue.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

So Chelsea's new signing, Papiss Mison Mbouba Mbwiwa Abu Fuongo Baba Djilobodji.

Mourinho had never heard of him before the deal, apparently, and doesn't know how to pronounce his name.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Don't mind loaning out Januzaj and selling Chicha IF we were bringing someone else in. Martial is not enough. 

Nobody is laughing that the De Gea deal may not go through. United lose a lot because 22 mil + Navas would have been an excellent deal. Its written in the stars according to Domenech school of "philosophy" that Real will continue to fuck United over. 

van Gaal had better play De Gea and mend fences with Valdes if both stay instead of spewing random philosophy and match fitness bullshit. Romero will be eaten alive in the league. 

This Liverpool game is gonna be a test for van Gaal. I am beginning to think he has a great eye for spotting and buying talent, but he's so far proving to be tactically clueless as a manager. Doesn't even have the shame to hide the fact that his Plan B is hoofing it to Fellaini when a switch to 4-3-3 with 2 attacking CMs and one CDM would be a better alternative. 

Add to that his fall-outs with everyone from the tea lady to Di Maria, it just gets worse. 



obby said:


> even i know that the password was PHILOSOPHY


Perez is working it out. Its a Process.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Honestly, fuck De Gea. I support United on this matter.

I'm glad he didn't get his pout way. He is a bitch, and unprofessional. He needs to put on his skirt, and get his ass in goal. If I'm United, I do everything I can to make sure he doesn't get paid for violating his contract. Let's see how De Gea and Ms. De Gea react when those checks stop coming in. Money talks.

He'll be starting in goal by December. If not sooner.

Meanwhile at Arsenal...






























:mj2


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Doesn't matter, Liverpool are still going to lose to that shower of shit


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

west ham have signed Song. 

apparently wilson is being loaned out too, united fans


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

KENNY said:


> west ham have signed Song.
> 
> apparently wilson is being loaned out too, united fans


Might as well just sell Rooney as well now :draper2. We could play a 4-6-0


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Sliver C said:


> Don't mind loaning out Januzaj and selling Chicha IF we were bringing someone else in. Martial is not enough.
> 
> Nobody is laughing that the De Gea deal may not go through. United lose a lot because 22 mil + Navas would have been an excellent deal. Its written in the stars according to Domenech school of "philosophy" that Real will continue to fuck United over.
> 
> ...


Van Gaal is anything but tactically clueless. I'd argue that he knows exactly what he is doing and why. But so far for United this season, it isn't the necessary style of play and everything is far too slow to be effective. He could change it up, diversify but he is far too stubborn to do that. I'm sure that Bayern fans would agree? He's always been convinced that if he kept at what his original plan was, he'd get results. It worked at AZ and Ajax, it worked at Barcelona and Bayern after they sacked him and another manager had the progressive mentality to improve it.

So yeah, Dutch managers are clinically stubborn and he is the one that spearheaded that mentality.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

I wish we could sell LVG, regardless of outcome in the season.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Desecrated said:


> Van Gaal is anything but tactically clueless. I'd argue that he knows exactly what he is doing and why.
> 
> So yeah, Dutch managers are clinically stubborn and he is the one that spearheaded that mentality.


I'd argue that every manager has a particular vision and knows what he wants. I don't deny that LvG has a tactical plan A in mind and its obvious. Keep possession, avoid conceding with 2 defensive minded midfielders, frustrate the opposition into making mistakes and capitalize. 

All well and good, but there is no player in the United team who actually capitalizes - the crucial part of the "philosophy". Its very clear and that's why he is desperate for a Di Maria, Bale or Muller because the current team lacks that player.

What seems to be cluelessness on his part is that when you don't have the personnel, the team should be utilized in a way that it becomes more than a sum of its parts. Play one of the Schmidfielders or Carrick as DM and Fellaini/Herrera as attacking mids, and it would even improve Mata's game on the right. That was the formation that got goals last season. I like Fellaini, he has more attributes than a target man. 

Stubborn in playing a defensive formation at home to Newcastle, clueless in being unable to do anything other than falling back on Fellaini when the opposition scores first. His dependence on Fellaini has become greater as time progressed. I don't even mind the turgid football if the manager was willing to try something new when things go bad.

At the end of the day, he's a good transitional manager. Good for a top 4 push and a decent showing the CL, but I don't expect trophies or even 2nd spot with him in-charge.

Apologies for derailing the transfer thread. I stop with this.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

> BREAKINGS NEWS
> 
> Sky sources are telling us that Chelsea winger Victor Moses will join West Ham on a season-long loan deal.
> 
> We understand Moses has also signed a new deal at Stamford Bridge.


didnt know he was still there


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

As De Gea's United career is coming to an end, I'd be interested to know which manager out of Fergie, Moyes and LVG people think got the best out of him?

Moyes for me.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Agreed.

Moyes' tactics were so shit that De Gea was forced to up his game so he could regularly bail out a piss poor United side :moyes2 :moyes4

What's the latest with the paperwork nonsense?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*it's OFF.

Watch us refuse to play him now and be stuck with Romero until January.*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Thats not a bad team.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

totally gonna take de gea off all training regimes and let him slowly decay in FM this year


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

> RIVER PLATE ARRIVES AT GOODISON PARK
> Everton Football Club have announced the signing of River Plate defender Ramiro Funes Mori.
> 
> The 24-year-old has put pen to paper on a five-year deal in Merseyside after the two clubs agreed on a transfer fee worth around £9.5million.
> ...


Anyone think this has anything to do with a bid on Stones?

Also:


> JUVENTUS MIDFIELDER COULD STILL MAKE A MOVE TO THE PREMIER LEAGUE BEFORE THE WINDOW SHUTS
> Chelsea are lining up a deadling day bid for Juventus midfielder Paul Pogba.
> 
> Jose Mourinho is still desperate to improve his squad before the window slams shut at 6pm this evening. According to media, it’s thought that the Chelsea boss is willing to spend as much as £88million to make a deal for Pogba happen.
> ...


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

JustAName said:


> Anyone think this has anything to do with a bid on Stones?


No, they've been after him for a good few weeks now.


The Pog one i'm not sure, Juve picked up 2 CMs yesterday.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Everton have rejected a bid from Norwich for Naisy. 



JustAName said:


> Anyone think this has anything to do with a bid on Stones?
> 
> Also:


Everton have 2 defenders. Jagielka and Stones. Him signing has nothing to do with Stones leaving.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

> The goalkeeper’s move from Manchester United to Real Madrid falls through
> 
> La Liga have confirmed that they failed to receive any paperwork from Real Madrid over the transfer of David De Gea, after it emerged that the goalkeeper’s move from Manchester United had fallen through.
> 
> ...


.



> Transfer News Live @DeadlineDayLive
> Manchester United have reportedly agreed to pay £26.4m for Bayer Leverkusen midfielder Hakan Çalhanoğlu. (Source: Express) #DeadlineDay
> 1:00 PM - 1 Sep 2015


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

#WelcomeDeGea


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Real releasing a statement now saying they didn't get the documents until 2 minutes past. Utd adamant they sent before the deadline time. One is lying and gonna look out of this world daft.*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Natalie Sawyer :yum: :yum: :yum:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

> DE GEA STATEMENT
> 
> Real Madrid have issued a lengthy, 10-point, statement regarding the failed transfer bid for David de Gea from Manchester United.
> 
> ...


BIG FRUSTRATION


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

King Woodward trolled Real.


:lolfpalm


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

#deadlineday


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Perez before the Spanish transfer window closed.










Woodward after the Spanish transfer window closed.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Chelsea to sign Michael Hector?

I mean, he was good on loan at Aberdeen, but really? :lmao


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

> a MU fan in another forum:
> 
> I think the chances of De Gea signing a new contract with a release clause are pretty high once his team sort out the position he is in.
> 
> ...


LOL, i bet LVG is gonna bench him all year, if i was DDG, MU tried to troll madrid so they can gain a silly and fake "pride of big club", but they used DDG for that, RM already saying that United didnt really were open to negotiations until monday, well i know that MU doesnt need the money, but they needed a replacement for DDG. with this charade no way in hell i can see DDG as no. 1 goalkeeper


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Welcome home Joleon :darkheskey


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Man United's goalkeeping situation is pretty alarming right now. Navas would have been a great addition but now it looks like we'll be stuck with Romero in goal because I really don't see Dave playing for United ever again.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

5 times "Pichichi" of La Liga and former Real Madrid player Hugo Sánchez bashes LVG, he basically called him "shameless" (in ESPN México), "The way he handles his players is awful, anyone can have a bad day (brugge match) but LVG has been doing things wrong for a lot of time, when a player miss a chance you should try to help/cheer the player so he dont lose confidence, instead he exchange looks with Giggs looking for the second disapproval of chicharito".


This has always been an issue of many MU fans, the lack of LVG group management, and him staying all the time in the bench.

Most of Mexico fans are calling LVG a hypocrit, after all the talk about Chicharito being his no.2 striker, and that he had his support, he kick him out after the 1st mistake.

IMO LVG needs to win the EPL trophy or qualify to semis in UCL, because if not with all the money spent, all that MU will have left is bad reputation of LVG bad management of his players, in Colombia they blame LVG, dunno if in Argentina, in Mexico they hate LVG, and with this DDG saga MU reputation is low, no wonder they cannot sign big names


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

kimino said:


> 5 times "Pichichi" of La Liga and former Real Madrid player Hugo Sánchez bashes LVG, he basically called him "shameless" (in ESPN México), "The way he handles his players is awful, anyone can have a bad day (brugge match) but LVG has been doing things wrong for a lot of time, when a player miss a chance you should try to help/cheer the player so he dont lose confidence, instead he exchange looks with Giggs looking for the second disaproval of chicharito".
> 
> 
> This has always been an issue of many MU fans, the lack of LVG group management, and him staying all the time in the bench.
> ...



Hernandez should have fucked off two years ago when he started moaning like a bitch, not to mention he isn't even that good.

Super sub and nothing else.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Liam Miller said:


> Hernandez should have fucked off two years ago when he started moaning like a bitch, not to mention he isn't even that good.
> 
> Super sub and nothing else.


He is a proffesional, and you are just salty because im telling you the view of the majority of the fans and media in México, IMO this was for the best, i have never liked LVG, in World Cup Holland played afwul against México and just because our D.T screwed up with the tactics, Sjneider scored a jewel, and Robben won a penal with a dive, the next interview of LVG was how this was his plan all along.

And i need to remind you that when Chicharito wanted to play was because he actually was one of the BEST strikers in Manchester United, then he went to Madrid and many MU fans started "crying" because he praised Madrid AFTER LVG told him in last year pre-season tour that he WASNT IN HIS PLANS, of course Chicharito wanted to leave, but then after FALCAO FLOP, RVP SOLD, then suddenly MU and LVG want Chicharito.

Chicharito can be no technical geinus, wolrd class player, but the only thing he is, is A PROFFESIONAL, again like you said he isnt that good for united, THEN SELL HIM and dont tell him that he is your second choice and that he will stay. MU has the money to buy a world class striker and sell "deadwood".


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

kimino said:


> He is a proffesional, and you are just salty because im telling you the view of the majority of the fans and media in México, IMO this was for the best, i have never liked LVG, in World Cup Holland played afwul against México and just because our D.T screwed up with the tactics, Sjneider scored a jewel, and Robben won a penal with a dive, the next interview of LVG was how this was his plan all along.
> 
> And i need to remind you that when Chicharito wanted to play was because he actually was one of the BEST strikers in Manchester United, then he went to Madrid and many MU fans started "crying" because he praised Madrid AFTER LVG told him in last year pre-season tour that he WASNT IN HIS PLANS, of course Chicharito wanted to leave, but then after FALCAO FLOP, RVP SOLD, then suddenly MU and LVG want Chicharito.
> 
> Chicharito can be no technical geinus, wolrd class player, but the only thing he is, is A PROFFESIONAL, again like you said he isnt that good for united, THEN SELL HIM and dont tell him that he is your second choice and that he will stay. MU has the money to buy a world class striker and sell "deadwood".


I'm sorry. I don't speak Spanish.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol Saido saying he's never playing for west brom again


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> I'm sorry. I don't speak Spanish.


Don't speak muppet more like it.





Berahino :lel


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Liam Miller said:


> Hernandez should have fucked off two years ago when he started moaning like a bitch, not to mention he isn't even that good.
> 
> Super sub and nothing else.












u wot m8


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Liam Miller said:


> Don't speak muppet more like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really, just an opinion from a Bandwagoner? dont know if that would be the most fitting word to use, well just someone who followed close MU matches, forums and news because Chicharito was playing there, also my opinion may be biased because im mexican, same with Falcao fans from Colombia, so i never expected someone to agree with me, but LVG has a problem with the way he handle his players, and IMO thats almost a fact, if im honest, i wish MU to be at the top of the EPL and in Europe because they need that kind of results to make justice to their history, i just dont think LVG is the man who can help MU to reach that place.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Bellion 2.0 is going to fuck shit up.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

A player desperate to join and we still can't get it done.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

£36m rising to £58m is certainly a jump lol. A slow 45 minutes to come i expect.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Brock said:


> £36m rising to £58m is certainly a jump lol. A slow 45 minutes to come i expect.


Well it's apparently not all 36m up front with installments and then add ons which include top scorer, golden boy and balon dor so likely never be paid.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Song, Jelavic, Antonio and Moses :ambrose


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

At the beginning of the window Spurs supposedly bid £20m for Martial and everyone thought it was too much. That fee is crazy.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

3Dee said:


> Song, Jelavic, Antonio and Moses :ambrose


Antonio is a quality signing.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

I do feel sorry for West Brom fans, we've all been there.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

bálorisayiddo said:


> At the beginning of the window Spurs supposedly bid £20m for Martial and everyone thought it was too much. That fee is crazy.


If spurs had the resources of united they would have went higher, apples and oranges when it comes to money both clubs have.

I agree though, massive amount on the lad and big pressure.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

If ESPN are right in saying we were willing to bid £50m on Reus but they wanted 60m so we said no :kenny


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

How do you think LVG is gonna play Martial? Behind Rooney, or he is gonna keep the same formation and Martial will be the new super sub?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Martial up top, Wayne in the bin.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*#FreeMarquinhos*​
BOOOOOOOOOOOOO PSG

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

They're holding the poor lad back by not letting go him go to Chelsea and ruining his career.

Hope the media abuse PSG just like they did with Everton.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Looking forward to see who arsenal are unveiling.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Wouldn't be surprised to see de Gea sign a new deal.

He will want to play in the Euros next year, and to do so he has to be playing regular games, he won't get games if he doesn't sign a contract.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

united_07 said:


> Wouldn't be surprised to see de Gea sign a new deal.
> 
> He will want to play in the Euros next year, and to do so he has to be playing regular games, he won't get games if he doesn't sign a contract.


It would be a fitting end for this saga lol, IMO that is up to Del Bosque, i think even if DDG is benched, Del Bosque is gonna make him 2nd after Casillas


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

lol, imagine how pissed his missus is


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

If De Gea signs a new contract it will probably have a shitty release clause in it so he can slither to Real on the cheap. 

Honestly I don't think he'll ever play for United again and will be gone in for nothing.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Seriously, this summer transfer window has been great, entertaining and shit for United all in one go. Started off well with a fantastic July but August has been dull, then Woodward shows what a Trollmaster he really is and then ends with a wimpering fart with no experienced centre forward or another winger being brought in except for Martial.

Our defence is better this season with Darmian being a rock on the right, Smalling progressing more and more and Shaw being a machine on the left both defensively and in attack. The midfield has been improved a lot and is something that needed to be done years ago. At least that will also add protection to the back four. De Gea staying may be a positive, I know he wants to go and LVG can be crazy with the way he suddenly turns on players that either don't perform or don't want to be here but I hope he remembers De Gea saved us a lot of points last season and will bring him back into the team. I don't want another Romero mistake to cost us one or three vital points. Valdes staying for the time being is also intriguing, I wonder if both he and LVG will kiss and make up?

My concern though is the attack. We always seem to do this every transfer window, we improve one or two areas and then forget to strengthen in another when it's blatantly obvious it needs to be sorted. This time it's with our attack. Mata although he can do a job on the right shouldn't be on the wing, where he is being wasted. Memphis needs time, seems like Young will be a sub this season, which was to be expected and Martial may play there as well as up front but he's raw and needs time to adapt to this league. Very big pressure on the young lad but I hope he can flourish.

Rooney being our main striker is concerning as he just isn't going to do it there and it has been pointed out countless times as to why by many United posters including myself. Wilson and Martial are the other options but again, they're still young and need time to grow and improve. It's very baffling when LVG quoted last season he was concerned we didn't get many goals last season and he wants to improve that. Then he ships out all our strikers and sends Januzaj out on loan, which is even more confusing with no one else coming in other than Martial. I can see us struggling for goals in some matches unless the team miraculously clicks and Rooney starts playing like he did 5 years ago. I really hope I'm wrong but United fans must find this strange like myself that we haven't added much up top.

The only positive I can see through this is our youngsters being given a chance, Pereira coming into the team would be great to see.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

New acronym for United's proposed trio floating around at some places, standing in opposition to Madrid's BBC.










_WMD_ - _WEAPONS OF MASS DESTRUCTION_

:floyd3


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Foreshadowed said:


> Seriously, this summer transfer window has been great, entertaining and shit for United all in one go. Started off well with a fantastic July but August has been dull, then Woodward shows what a Trollmaster he really is and then ends with a wimpering fart with no experienced centre forward or another winger being brought in except for Martial.
> 
> Our defence is better this season with Darmian being a rock on the right, Smalling progressing more and more and Shaw being a machine on the left both defensively and in attack. The midfield has been improved a lot and is something that needed to be done years ago. At least that will also add protection to the back four. De Gea staying may be a positive, I know he wants to go and LVG can be crazy with the way he suddenly turns on players that either don't perform or don't want to be here but I hope he remembers De Gea saved us a lot of points last season and will bring him back into the team. I don't want another Romero mistake to cost us one or three vital points. Valdes staying for the time being is also intriguing, I wonder if both he and LVG will kiss and make up?
> 
> ...



The keys for United are Darmian and Depay, media specially former players(latin america) believe that Darmian is set to be crucial for Italy in the years to come, and i agree, bright future for a 25 years old


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Will be interesting to see if van Gaal switches to a 4-3-3, with a front three of Rooney, Depay and Martial.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> Will be interesting to see if van Gaal switches to a 4-3-3, with a front three of Rooney, Depay and Martial.


He fucking better, can't be done with playing a formation with 2 holding midfielders, needless in a load of games.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

united_07 said:


> Will be interesting to see if van Gaal switches to a 4-3-3, with a front three of Rooney, Depay and Martial.


*WMD*

This is either going to be really good or really bad. My gut feeling says Martial will somehow step up to it. I really hope that I'm right.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> *WMD*
> 
> This is either going to be really good or really bad. My gut feeling says Martial will somehow step up to it. I really hope that I'm right.


Imagine if LVG plays him in the starting 11 against Liverpool, a gamble for the confidence of the young man.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

United respond



> Manchester United notes Real Madrid’s statement on the attempt to sign David De Gea and sell Navas to Manchester United. The Club feels compelled to provide some clarification with the following facts.
> 
> • Manchester United did not seek contact from Real Madrid for the sale of David. David is a key member of our squad and the club’s preference was not to sell. • No offer was received for David until yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*The Club is delighted that its fan-favourite double Player of the Year, David de Gea, remains a Manchester United player.*

God bless Woodward.

De Gea will come back into the team, he'll want to establish himself as the Spanish first choice for the Euros now that Casillas is in heavy decline. You would assume he'll just leave on a free next summer. Either that or he sits on the bench until January and leaves. This is still worse for United though as they lost out on a chunk of money and a top class keeper (assuming DdG goes on a free next summer). Madrid are completely fine with Casilla and Navas for a season.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

So Madrid waited all summer and put in the first bid with hours to go, United sent the transfer documents back with 2 hours and 20 mins to go. 

Madrid returned it with 30 mins to go and didn't send back the signatory page.

Then made a major change with 20 mins to go when things had been agreed.

Then United only received all the documentation with 5 mins to go, then uploaded it within 3 mins, before the deadline.

Can't see how this is United's fault then


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

"The Club is delighted that its fan-favourite double Player of the Year, David de Gea, remains a Manchester United player."

In other words, "do one, Perez". Sweet.

Losing money has never been an issue for Ed. The statement makes it clear that Dave will walk into the first team. And the silver lining is that it gives time to scout for potential replacements. Navas seems decent, but Oblak is a really more tempting option.

Honestly did not believe United would let Dave rot in the reserves. van Gaal is eccentric, but not that cruel or stupid.

Valdes will continue being a cheerleader for the club, I guess.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It's obviously Madrid's fault, if it wasn't they would be appealing and crying to Fifa, but they aren't.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Did they really wait until yesterday to bid? Fucking melts.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

so in order to deal with our defensive issues and worries that our full backs are more attacking with shit defending we signed another quick as balls full back better known for going forward. and still no left footed full back to cover for pva

however pva and yedlin is pace pace pace so we'll be fun on fifa i guess?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

can't wait for united to draw madrid in the 2nd round or quarters of the champs league :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Anark said:


> can't wait for united to draw madrid in the 2nd round or quarters of the champs league :mark:


Dave to get sent off and give away a pena.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

aww, i missed this:


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Foreshadowed said:


> Seriously, this summer transfer window has been great, entertaining and shit for United all in one go. Started off well with a fantastic July but August has been dull, then Woodward shows what a Trollmaster he really is and then ends with a wimpering fart with no experienced centre forward or another winger being brought in except for Martial.
> 
> Our defence is better this season with Darmian being a rock on the right, Smalling progressing more and more and Shaw being a machine on the left both defensively and in attack. The midfield has been improved a lot and is something that needed to be done years ago. At least that will also add protection to the back four. De Gea staying may be a positive, I know he wants to go and LVG can be crazy with the way he suddenly turns on players that either don't perform or don't want to be here but I hope he remembers De Gea saved us a lot of points last season and will bring him back into the team. I don't want another Romero mistake to cost us one or three vital points. Valdes staying for the time being is also intriguing, I wonder if both he and LVG will kiss and make up?
> 
> ...


Meeeh Rooney is better as #10 than lone striker, would much rather see Fellaini as lone striker, he is strong, has gotten a lot better technically since he got there and he isn't THAT slow, either that or playing a 4-3-3, Rooney as lone striker is a massive fail, it's proven, but LVG is fucking useless when "pride" is involved. I used to worry about the defense but it really seems they have gotten to the point of being solid... our goalie, however, is not. He gives away free goals unk4


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

JustAName said:


> Meeeh Rooney is better as #10 than lone striker,


rooney is better as a tea lady than a lone striker


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Anark said:


> can't wait for united to draw madrid in the 2nd round or quarters of the champs league :mark:


I wonder what the odds will be on a De Gea OG :side:


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Foreshadowed said:


> Seriously, this summer transfer window has been great, entertaining and shit for United all in one go. Started off well with a fantastic July but August has been dull, then Woodward shows what a Trollmaster he really is and then ends with a wimpering fart with no experienced centre forward or another winger being brought in except for Martial.
> 
> Our defence is better this season with Darmian being a rock on the right, Smalling progressing more and more and Shaw being a machine on the left both defensively and in attack. The midfield has been improved a lot and is something that needed to be done years ago. At least that will also add protection to the back four. De Gea staying may be a positive, I know he wants to go and LVG can be crazy with the way he suddenly turns on players that either don't perform or don't want to be here but I hope he remembers De Gea saved us a lot of points last season and will bring him back into the team. I don't want another Romero mistake to cost us one or three vital points. Valdes staying for the time being is also intriguing, I wonder if both he and LVG will kiss and make up?
> 
> ...


^that would be something I would like to see happen as well if I'm being honest. 

Lvg wanted clear a lot of deadwood out squad this summer but flip side is doing so has left us light in squad depth but upside to that is our youth have far better chance to get game time then they did previously. 

Team from our last league title win to now is almost unrecognisable I imagine more major changes will happen next year as well. 

Wish Adnan the best on loan he needs to have good loan & at great club in BvB to do so. But the comp places will be tough but needs get head in gear as well one his big issues is mental aspect of his game. I'd Rather a PL loan to toughen him up but if can't make at club like BvB then Yes I would worry about him as future mufc player. Hope he does well & lvg can get him going next season after a good loan move.

I will miss Hernandez but never kicked on I can see improved aspects game at real last season but consistent moaning to start when saf left then moving to real where didn't start games only tell everyone he wanted stay this season he got chances but didn't take them. I wish him luck at Leverkusen think actually do well there as building really good team also suit their high pressing high energy style play & team creates chances so having a finisher like him up top could be bit of a coup at €12m.

DdG stuff was laughable how can not send right documents to required people/parties about 28mins after the deadline closes. God knows what happens to DdG or navas now do feel a bit both in way both sat in limbo waiting & both players unsure future this season at own clubs. Hopefully both players settle down & clear heads & get on with jobs at hands with clubs contracted to & both move next summer. I actually think Navas is a good Gk who wanted to stay & real fans really like him just shame Perez doesn't & lied to him saying going stay & buy DdG next summer until last min when trying force him out. Whole deal was odd we set a price at €40m/£29m all summer Real say no to much then when do come to table with right fee don't go through with the deal anyway? So you either pay fee or piss off if not worth it tell all involved that before hand & tell us want DdG next summer on a free. Got no sympathy here had all summer to offer us enough cash they only came to the table on final day & when did offer the cash they started move goal posts again. Once finally did agree fee/deal we had given documents & had done our part long Before deadline then start real get itchy feet & start progressing their documents late on until after deadline has closed.

To then blame everyone else bar themselves even Madrid press were at one point blaming navas which just low then when we told them had proof done our part then Madrid had to admit they had made a mistake. Bunch of mugs. It honestly beggars beliefs that.

Marital fee is £22m up front to Monaco then a further £3.5m every year over his 4 year deal he is contracted to us so final figure is £36m in total. Lyon also get 25% of fee as well so not bad deal that. Stuff like if he wins golden boy award or the Ballon o Dor is bonus related clauses separate from actual fee. 

I'm very Interested to see how he does with us. His a long term player that we believe will be worth money in the future. Actually when look at that deal if take away lateness which its being done actually it a typical "buy/deal" for us if want further proof see Rooney & Shaw & had we not been mugs in 2012 done same for Lucas moura to. 

Wish could say though for certain how good this kid will become because I've not seen enough of him to judge him. I was certain Shaw be a hit & worth fee paid to get him. But I can't judge Marital in same way as only seen him tiny bit so I'm not in any position to say. But had no success buying big names under lvg our best players been players with potential & tends be what worked for us in past regardless of fee paid. Unlike most manager lvg puts lot thought into his players squad numbers so giving Marital the 9 numbers suggest he think play up top which would be interesting. Love know how lvg explains to Rooney that one when Rooney being telling lvg & everyone his a true 9 & bang in at least 25 goals this seaaon. Ha what a laugh.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Marty said:


> *#FreeMarquinhos*​
> BOOOOOOOOOOOOO PSG
> 
> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> ...


:Jordan

The media were right behind your club. They were happy that little Everton stood up to big bad bully Chelsea.

I can slightly understand the PAPY transfer. He's basically a cheap stop gap for this season, as our main target in Stones and we'll be going to FREE him next summer. If Papy does well, we can maybe sell him for £7-8m or some shit, so we profit. Basically, it's the same thing we did with Eto'o. Got him as a stop gap as we had to wait till the next summer for Costa.

But I cannot understand what is going on with this Michael Hector signing. Like, it makes no sense whatsoever.

However, we really messed up not getting a midfielder in this window. I don't believe any of the nonsense that we were after Pogba. We must have known he is going to Barcelona next summer, so basically we think what we have is good enough. It really, really isn't. What we have to do now is hope Loftus-Cheek turns into a beast quicker than he supposed too. It's worrying.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

bet you regret turning your nose up at Jonny Evans now Joel :moyes2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:sad:


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Joel said:


> But I cannot understand what is going on with this Michael Hector signing. Like, it makes no sense whatsoever.


He was definitely class at Aberdeen if that helps.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Bizarre window for us.

Signing Mulumbu on a free was phenomenal, while shifting BJ for £6M is incredible business as he's just not a premier league player. Matt Jarvis ability wise is a definite improvement, just depends if Alex Neil can motivate him. Mbokani is a slight gamble, but at least it's not an expensive one. Shifting Ricky's silly wages is always going to help, too.

However, we've only spent £10M on players and have recouped over half of that today. £3M of the spending was on Dorrans, which didn't improve the team as he was on loan last season. We've clearly got money and need another CF plus a CB and RB, yet failed to bring any in today, despite having about a dozen reported targets over the last week.

Worried that we will struggle, unless we stop pissing about when January comes. I'll take 17th now. Guess the club are trying too hard to get value for money, but I would rather we spend a little bit OTT in terms of worth if it means bringing in the required quality. Yeah it's good that the club is financially sound, but when you've got money available you would sooner rather have players instead of it.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*We look pretty daft if we end up losing him on a free next summer now as it'd also probably mean we either lose out on Navas or at best end up paying to end up with a lesser and older keeper. Pray we haven't pissed De Gea off too much with how this all went down and he's willing to sign a new contract so we can fleece Madrid out a big payday either in January or next Summer. Lel at any idiot thinking De Gea will refuse to play for us too. If he doesn't play it's because Van Gaal won't let him. He isn't going to fuck around with his spot at the Euros well and truly up for grabs for a change.

Pereira should definitely see some game time now this season with Januzaj gone and not replaced. Top 4 is the best we can this season sadly. No great options up front or on the right wing. Bit of a shambles for that to be the case at a club like this but at least RB/CM/LW are all sorted now. Martial isn't the answer but I'd rather have someone like that with potential to be what we need than someone like Cavani or Higuain who will just flop anyway.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rooney is not better as a #10 . He's fucking awful there and moving him deeper wont stop the ball bouncing of his shin every 5 minutes. 

Tragically we must build around him so I'd leave him where he is and hopefully he can become the tap in/penalty merchant he was in 2012. Play Martial/Depay either side of him so they can all share the burden rather than have our 19 year old leading the line and facing all the scrutiny if we still struggle for goals. He'll have enough pressure on him as it is.

We'd be better without a #10 in truth. Why we ever moved away from the 4-3-3 which produced by far the best form of LVG's reign is beyond me. Mata struggles on the right without Valencia's athleticism covering for him and Herrera always providing an option. He had freedom in the 4-3-3 which he hasn't had since. Rooney must play so I think Mata should be the one to miss out, although I suspect it will be Herrera. 

We may just use Martial as an impact sub for this season which, even if sensible, would be seriously underwhelming. I really look forward to seeing the kid play.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Best part about the window closing is that there will be one less thread in the world for UTD PARAGRAPHS 

Been a decent transfer window with high levels of fuckery bama

Some fine commissioning by the transfer thread commissioner 

_It started with a Kizzzzzzzzzzzzzz.........never thought it would come to this _ :mj2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Rooney is not better as a #10 . He's fucking awful there and moving him deeper wont stop the ball bouncing of his shin every 5 minutes.
> 
> Tragically we must build around him so I'd leave him where he is and hopefully he can become the tap in/penalty merchant he was in 2012. Play Martial/Depay either side of him so they can all share the burden rather than have our 19 year old leading the line and facing all the scrutiny if we still struggle for goals. He'll have enough pressure on him as it is.
> 
> ...



4-3-3 is the way to go.

Keeper
Back 4

Herrera - Morgan/Carrick - Bastian/Fellaini
3 from Mata/Martial/Rooney/Depay/Young


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

we should've just stumped up 25m for Berahino also, letting RVP go aswell as Hernandez just shouldn't have happened. alot of burden on Martial & Wilson now, especially Martial. I think we're in for another lean year


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Berahino who wasn't allowed to leave and is nothing close to the answer to our problems? :una*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

typical renegade nonsense as usual :usangle

this is not FM dawg


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Renegade™;51997865 said:


> we should've just stumped up 25m for Berahino also, letting RVP go aswell as Hernandez just shouldn't have happened. alot of burden on Martial & Wilson now, especially Martial. I think we're in for another lean year





Seabs said:


> *Berahino who wasn't allowed to leave and is nothing close to the answer to our problems? :una*





KENNY said:


> typical renegade nonsense as usual :usangle
> 
> this is not FM dawg


WBA rejected £25m from Spurs for Berahino too. 
Wilson is going out on loan.

Do you not get Manchester United transfer news in London, Renegade?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639119610785177600
bantersaurus rex


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

This means we're gonna finish second :mark:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

i read that arsenal were the only club in the english, french, spanish, german, italian leagues to not get an outfield player this window.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Marca are apparently claiming De Gea will sign a long term contract with United and the Madrid deal might be done for good.

I highly doubt that's true but hopefully he told his WHORE girlfriend to fuck off and die. Plenty of Manchester gash for him to get stuck into.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

in her defence the manchester area is uglier than my puke, can see why she wants to leave pronto.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

MrEvans said:


> WBA rejected £25m from Spurs for Berahino too.
> Wilson is going out on loan.
> 
> Do you not get Manchester United transfer news in London, Renegade?


Straya m8, not London

I understand you're another simple minded 2011 City bandwagon fan but come on son

anyways, the fact we let RVP, Nani, Rafael, Hernandez & Evans go and loaned out without really replacing them (Darmian is our only natural RB, Valencia isn't one, we now have Jones/Smalling/Rojo for CB plus McNair and Blind and they're all injury prone, we have everyone's favourite Rooney up front plus Martial & Wilson, and width wise only Memphis, Young, Valencia and Mata - who is dogshit out there) one or two injuries and we'll be struggling and I really can't see us doing anything of note this season once again 

best I can see us doing is getting 4th again tbh


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> in her defence the manchester area is uglier than my puke, can see why she wants to leave pronto.


Yeah, i'm sure she'll be staying in Mostyn and not a mansion in Cheshire/Wilmslow. Poor girl.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Irish Jet said:


> I highly doubt that's true but hopefully he told his WHORE girlfriend to fuck off and die. Plenty of Manchester gash for him to get stuck into.


Edurnity is the worst thing to hit United since Moyes. She is more ruthless than van Gaal or Perez in getting her way

There are likeable, honest players like Herrera and Mata, and then there are likeable players like De Gea who may not have been entirely honest. 

Just because he's silent does not mean he's not sly. In fact, he's shown himself to be quite ruthless. I think like Ronaldo, playing for Real has been his childhood dream and it was on his mind since he joined Atletico. His move to United was to improve himself and get that big move.

He has no real love for either Atletico or United and any praise from him is only in acknowledgement of the fans' support or the fact that these clubs have helped his career. He's silent but a very meticulous planner; as opposed to a silent but innocent person. Its easy to understand his personality from this whole saga. All this does not mean he's unlikeable as he avoids controversy, but to assume he's an innocent chap or shy is just not the right

Girlfriend, weather, etc are just excuses. Real is his dream club and he wants it. He won't stay beyond this season.

The pulling power Real have is unreal. They were unwilling to splash cash on a GK who is not as "Galactico" as an attacking player, offer a paltry sum for De Gea on deadline day, likely pulled out of the deal purposely to avoid upsetting the support base for Navas, treated De Gea as a dispensable and Navas as dirt in the process. End result? Both Navas and De Gea want to play for the club.

No-one can compete with that.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sliver C said:


> Edurnity is the worst thing to hit United since Moyes. She is more ruthless than van Gaal or Perez in getting her way
> 
> There are likeable, honest players like Herrera and Mata, and then there are likeable players like De Gea who may not have been entirely honest.
> 
> ...


First of all 29 million + Navas is hardly a paltry sum for a keeper who has stated he wants to leave and can be signed on a free in 1 years time. Don't fucking kid yourself on that front. Second of all it makes no logical sense why Madrid would fuck this deal up for themselves.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Maybe I should have clarified, I meant the paltry sums they were offering prior to deadline day. Even then the initial offer on DD was 11 mil or something and it was negotiated to 29 mil + Navas. Regardless of contract duration, that's paltry.

Secondly, not believing for one second United turned down the deal or sabotaged it on purpose. Its either a genuine goof up by either club, or Madrid just deliberately pulling out - Navas has been praised by Real fans, so Perez figures keeping him for one season is all good since he can get De Gea for free next season. And at the same time not upsetting De Gea by trying to show that Real still want him through a failed bid on deadline day, the blame for which they can easily put on United and turn De Gea against the club.

The response by United was classy and many have admitted it.

EDIT: Might add that United's transfer policy nowadays is like a Johnny English persona. Somewhat naive and bumbling, but well intended with the club's best interests at heart and works out in the end as well. No underhand tactics too. :lol


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

If Madrid wanted to keep Navas and the fans happy while also signing De Gea on a free then they don't make a bid at all :kobe


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Navas will leave Real when De Gea signs, or shortly afterwards once De Gea is eased into the team. Real fans won't mind getting De Gea on a free next season as opposed to chucking away Navas now after that performance against Betis.

A failed bid for De Gea will unsettle Navas, but everyone knows he will knuckle down and play well as he likes it there. This bid was a statement for De Gea alone and nothing else (unless like I said, there was a genuine mistake).


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Exactly, why would they unsettle Navas by, for all intents and purposes, having him pack his bags ready to go to Manchester and then fuck up the deal? It makes no sense whatsoever. The only team this failed deal benefits is United b/c if they get De Gea onto the park this season then he is easily the difference between Champions League and missing out to one of Spurs, Liverpool, Swansea, Southampton etc who will be in and around that 4th-5th spot for awhile this season.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The deal was 29m including Navas.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

yes, it was 29 mil, Navas' value included.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

They are not trying to unsettle Navas. They are trying to show De Gea that he is valued by them. If they never tried to get him this summer that might be construed as a bit insulting, but there have obviously been assurances that they will do their best. So, Perez used Navas as a sacrificial goat to show De Gea Real want him, they tried, but United prevented it.

Regarding Navas, as I said, Perez knows that even if Navas becomes mentally shattered by the incident, he will perform at his best level because *he loves the club*. Navas has shown throughout the period with Iker and even the speculation with De Gea that he is prepared to fight for his place and won't leave Real unless forced out.

Unsettling a player who likes to be at the club to the extent he does not care if he's treated this way will have zero impact on performance. Perez knows it and that's why the deal was aimed to appease De Gea's feelings and make sure that he knows he is wanted.

United would be happy with Navas. van Gaal is not the type who would prefer a player who wants to leave, no matter how good he is. Now that de Gea is staying, its a different matter.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

They actively tried to get Navas to leave the club. There is zero point in doing that unless you genuinely want the player you're bidding on. Must be nice to be as naive as you Sliver.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

If there was no genuine mistake, they fully intended to offer Navas and back out so he stays at the club. 

Its simple, Perez would prefer to offload him even now, but he is popular atm, so the opportune time will come when De Gea joins Madrid on a free. The fans would have been furious if Navas had joined United for De Gea, who only has a year left to join on a free. But then, not bidding at all might make De Gea feel not valued. 

I am not naive in thinking Real can be more twisted in their dealings than what is revealed in the press.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

No, but you're naive thinking United is all sunshine and smiles. 

Now i can't speak for Madrid fans but De Gea is a better keeper than Navas so i'm pretty sure they'd prefer to have him right now :draper2


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

No, I don't think United's dealings are all sunshine and smiles. If anything, I think they are too brainless at times to even think of sabotage.

But you are free to disagree with me. I am sick of this whole saga anyway, can't wait to see a decent new keeper next season who wants to stay for atleast 5-6 years.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Can't see de Gea going on a free, he will be want to go to the euros as spain's no 1, to do that he needs games and i can't see him getting games if he is just going to let his contract run down.

He will probably sign a new contract with a release clause in it, and then leave next summer.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

if he doesn't sign a contract, are united going to keep starting romero?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Memento Mori said:


> if he doesn't sign a contract, are united going to keep starting romero?


him or valdes, de gea won't want to sit out for long


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I hope the release is about 50m.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

like casillas wont be starting at the euros regardless


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Valdes will never play for United again.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

http://www.skysports.com/football/n...-long-range-effort-for-belgium-against-bosnia
@Kiz

edit - why doesn't it work in Australia, strange.


----------

